# knitting tea party friday 18 January '19



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 18 January '19

It's around 32°F/0°C - overcast of course - spitting snow periodically. The 'big' snow is to be tomorrow. I have heard anywhere from 2" to 11". I figure I will survive regardless of the amount of snow we get. Of course Heidi is hoping for feet and feet of snow to really be snowed in. I fear she is to be disappointed.

The cold and the damp bother my hand, my shoulder and my arm that was set crooked. So when I stand up or move around is is good no one is around to hear all the grunts and moans. lol

I think all the cats are in my house except for Simon Kitty (Gary's cat). Cali Kitty is spread out full length on the electric blanket (which is on of course), Reeces Kitty is also curled up in bed. Love Kitty is curled up on the couch - I am not quite sure where Snow White Kitty is - she likes to sleep in the closet next to the water heater. I have explained to them that they are to go outside to do their business - not under the bed as they are wont to do.

Embellished Wreath Cookies

Yield: 16

Ingredients

Sugar Cookies:
2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, room temperature
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 large egg, room temperature
Finely grated zest of 1 orange (about 1 tablespoon)
2 tablespoons brandy

Glaze:
2 cups confectioners' sugar, sifted, plus more if needed
1 large egg white
1 to 2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
Toppings (Optional):
Candied ginger, finely chopped
Candied citrus, finely chopped
Pistachios (preferably Sicilian), finely chopped
Sugared flowers, such as rose petals and violets

Directions

Sugar Cookies: 
1. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, salt, and baking powder. 
2. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat together butter, sugar, and vanilla on medium-high speed until light and fluffy. 
3. Beat in egg, orange zest, and brandy until well combined. 
4. Add dry ingredients and mix on low speed until just combined. 
5. On a lightly floured surface, shape dough into a disk, wrap in plastic, and refrigerate until firm, at least 45 minutes and up to overnight.
6. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line two baking sheets with parchment. 
7. On a lightly floured surface, roll out dough to a scant 1/4 inch thick. Cut out shapes using a 3 1/2-inch fluted round. Use a 1-inch round cutter to cut out centers of cookies. Reroll scraps once (you should have about 16 cookies). 
8Transfer both wreaths and cookie centers to prepared sheets, spaced about 1 inch apart. 
9. Refrigerate until firm, at least 1 hour. 
10. Bake until set and golden around edges, 15 to 20 minutes. 
11. Transfer sheets to wire racks and let cool completely.

Glaze: 
1. Whisk together confectioners' sugar, egg white, and 1 teaspoon lemon juice until smooth. If necessary, add remaining 1 teaspoon lemon juice to reach desired consistency. Glaze should be opaque but not too thick as to run down the edges of the cookie once dipped. If not using immediately, icing can be stored at room temperature, with plastic wrap pressed directly on surface, up to 2 days, or in refrigerator up to 3 days. Bring to room temperature before using.
2. Working with one cookie at a time, dip cookie top-side down in glaze to coat surface, allowing excess glaze to drip back into bowl. If glaze runs down sides of cookie and is too transparent, add more confectioners' sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time. If glaze is too thick, add water, 1 teaspoon at a time. Transfer glazed cookies to a wire rack or baking sheet. Working quickly before glaze sets, decorate cookies with toppings, if desired. 
3. Let stand at room temperature until completely dry, at least 2 hours. 
4. Cookies can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature overnight.

http://www.pbs.org/food/features/martha-bakes-elegant-cookies-episode/

Loaded Sweet Potatoes with Lime Crema

They reheat well and can be customized to fit your needs.

Ingredients
2 sweet potatoes (about 1 lb. each) ($1.93)
2 Tbsp olive oil, divided ($0.26)
2 tsp jerk seasoning (or seasoning salt of choice) ($0.20)
1 clove garlic ($0.08)
1 red bell pepper ($1.50)
1 15oz. can black beans, drained ($0.59)
1/4 tsp cumin ($0.03)
1/2 tsp salt, divided ($0.04)
1 lime, zested and juiced ($o.22)
1/2 cup sour cream ($0.45)
1/2 tsp chipotle powder ($0.02)
1/4 tsp garlic powder ($0.02)
1 jalapeño (optional), sliced thin ($0.10)
1 green onion, sliced ($0.10)

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF.

To make the Chipotle Lime crema: z
1. Zest and juice the lime. 
2. Combine the sour cream with 1 Tbsp lime juice, about 1/2 tsp lime zest, the chipotle powder, garlic powder, and 1/4 tsp salt. Stir the ingredients together, then refrigerate until ready to use.

The Potato:
1.Wash then dry the sweet potatoes. Use a fork to prick the skins several times all over. Slice the sweet potatoes in half lengthwise, then use 1 Tbsp olive oil to coat the surface of all four pieces. 
2. Season the cut sides of the sweet potatoes with Jerk Seasoning, or whatever seasoning salt you prefer. 
3. Coat the surface of a baking sheet with a thin layer of oil, then place the sweet potatoes cut side down. Bake the sweet potatoes for 30 minutes, or until they are soft, you can see the juices oozing out from underneath, and the skins look a little wrinkly. 
4. While the sweet potatoes are baking, Mince a clove of garlic, dice the red bell pepper, slice the jalapeño and green onion. 
5. Add the minced garlic to a skillet with the remaining 1 Tbsp olive oil. Sauté over medium heat for one minute, then add the diced bell pepper. Sauté the pepper for 2-3 minutes, or just until it begins to soften, then add the black beans, cumin, salt, and green onion. Stir and cook until the beans are heated through. 
6. When the sweet potatoes come out of the oven, use a spatula to flip them over. 
7. Mash the flesh of the sweet potatoes with a fork, then pile the bean and pepper mixture over top. 
8. Add the sliced jalapeño and a dollop (or drizzle) of the chipotle lime crema to each, then serve.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/loaded-sweet-potatoes-with-chipotle-lime-crema/

Caprese Salad

Servings: 6
Author: Nagi

Ingredients
220 g/7oz bocconcini / baby or cherry mozzarella , halved 
500 g / 1 lb cherry or grape tomatoes , halved
1/2 cup basil leaves , torn or roughly chopped
Balsamic glaze / reduction , for drizzling

CAPRESE SALAD DRESSING:
1 small garlic clove , minced
1/2 tsp Dijon mustard (or other non spicy mustard)
2.5 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 tbsp white wine vinegar (Note 3)
1/4 tsp each dried oregano , parsley, thyme (or rosemary)
1/2 tsp salt
Black pepper

Instructions
1. Place dressing ingredients in a jar and shake very well. Adjust to taste.
2. Place tomatoes, bocconcini and most of the basil in a bowl. 
3. Drizzle over dressing - toss gently.
4. Transfer to shallow serving bowl. 
5. Just before serving, drizzle with balsamic glaze and sprinkle with remaining basil.
6. Serve immediately.

Nutrition: Calories: 163kcalCarbohydrates: 4g (1%)Protein: 7g (14%)Fat:13g (20%)Saturated Fat: 3g (15%)Cholesterol: 13mg (4%)Sodium: 234mg(10%)Potassium: 187mg (5%)Sugar: 2gVitamin A: 10.3%Vitamin C:23.5%Calcium: 14.4%Iron: 3.7%

http://www.recipetineats.com/caprese-salad/

Creamy Chicken Tortilla Soup

Servings: 4
Author: Kimberly Killebrew

Ingredients
Shredded chicken from 1 large chicken breast (1-1 1/2 pounds)
2 tablespoons butter
1 small yellow onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tablespoons Masa Harina
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 cups good quality chicken broth (see pictured instructions in blog post for making homemade chicken broth out of the chicken breast - since you're cooking the chicken anyway, make some excellent broth out of it!)
1 12 oz can evaporated milk
1 1/4 cup salsa
1 15 oz can whole kernel corn
1 15 oz can black beans (drained and rinsed to prevent soup discoloration)
1 teaspoon cumin
1 1/2 teaspoons ancho chili powder or Best Homemade Chili Powder (recommended)
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup fresh cilantro ,chopped
sour cream, shredded cheddar cheese, cilantro and tortilla chips for serving

Instructions
1. Heat the butter in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat and saute the onion until tender, about 7 minutes. Add the garlic and saute for another minute.
2. Add the masa harina and flour and stir to combine. Cook for 1 minute. 
3. Gradually add the broth, whisking constantly to prevent clumping. 
4. Add the evaporated milk and simmer until slightly thickened.
5. Add the shredded chicken, salsa, corn, beans, and all the spices. Stir to combine, bring to a boil, reduce the heat to low, cover and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring frequently. 
6. Add the shredded cheese, sour cream, and cilantro, stir to combine and warm through for another minute. Add salt and pepper to taste.
7. Serve hot topped with sour cream, shredded cheddar cheese, chopped fresh cilantro and crumbled tortilla chips.

soup/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=TWO+Fabulous+MEXICAN+Recipes%21&utm_campaign=20190113_m149218635_Two+Fabulous+MEXICAN+Recipes%21&utm_term=Creamy+Chicken+Tortilla+Soup

Super Crunchy 30 Minute No Fry Chicken Recipe

Ingredients
1 Cup Prepared Honey Mustard Dressing
2 Tablespoons Water
1 Pound Chicken Tenderloins
3 Cups Corn Flake Cereal
1 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Pepper
1 Teaspoon Garlic Powder

Instructions
1. Preheat Your Oven To 400 Degrees F.
2. In A Small Mixing Bowl, Mix Your Prepared Honey Mustard Dressing With 2 Tablespoons Of Water To Dilute.
3. Pour The Cereal Into A Large Zip Bag. Add The Salt, Pepper And Garlic Powder. Crush The Cereal Using Your Hands, Being Sure To Not Overdo It. Close The Bag And Shake It To Mix Everything Together.
4. Dip The Chicken Tenderloins In The Honey Mustard Dressing, Then Place Each One In The Cereal Bag.
5. Zip The Bag And Shake It Vigorously To Evenly Coat The Chicken.
6. Spread The Chicken Out On A Baking Sheet Lined With Parchment Paper.
7. Bake The Chicken For 20 Minutes In The Preheated Oven, Or Until The Chicken Is Thoroughly Cooked And No Longer Pink Inside.
8. Let The Chicken Cool Down Slightly Before Serving. 
9. Serve Alongside Some Additional Honey Mustard Dipping Sauce For Dipping.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/30-minute-no-fry-chicken

Slow Cooker Ham Bone Soup with Beans

Servings: 6
Author: Nagi

Ingredients

HOMEMADE HAM BROTH:
1 leftover ham bone OR store bought ham hock / meaty bone (~1.2kg/2.4lb) (Note 1)
2 carrots , peeled cut into 3 chunks
1 celery stalk , cut into chunks
2 garlic cloves , minced
3 sprigs thyme or 1/2 tsp dried thyme
1.5 - 2 cups (285 - 380g) dried white beans , no need to soak (Note 2)
2 litres / 2 quarts water (8 cups)

HAM BONE SOUP:
2 tbsp (30g) butter or oil
1 onion , chopped
2 garlic cloves , minced
3 celery ribs , chopped
2 carrots , chopped
2 cups (500ml) milk, any fat %
1/2 cup (125 ml) Extra Milk
1/3 cup (50g) cornflour / cornstarch
2 tsp Vegeta or other stock powder (Note 3)
60 g / 2 oz baby spinach (Note 4)

Instructions

HAM BROTH:
1. Place the Ham Broth ingredients in the slow cooker. Slow cook for 8 hours on low, or 4 hours on high.
2. Remove ham bone. Shred meat and discard bone. Return half the ham to the slow cooker (remainder is pan fried).
3. Discard thyme sprig.
4. Remove then chop carrot and celery, return to slow cooker.

CRISPY HAM:
1. Melt 1 tbsp butter in a skillet over medium high heat. 
2. Add half the ham and cook until golden and crispy.
3. Transfer most to slow cooker - hold back a few for garnish.

SOUP THICKENER:
1. In the same skillet, melt remaining butter. Add onion and garlic, cook 1 minute.
2. Add celery and carrot, cook for 3 minutes until soft.
3. Add 2 cups milk, stir.
4. Mix cornflour and Extra Milk. While stirring, pour into skillet. Mixture will thicken quickly.
5. Once very thick and paste-like, scrape into slow cooker.

FINISH SOUP:
1. Add Vegeta into slow cooker. Stir to dissolve paste.
2. Add spinach, push down into liquid.
3. Slow cook 30 minutes on low or 20 minutes on high until spinach is wilted and broth is heated and slightly thickened.
4. Serve garnished with crispy ham and a sprinkle of parsley, if desired!

Nutrition: Calories: 352kcalCarbohydrates: 44g (15%)Protein: 21g(42%)Fat: 10g (15%)Saturated Fat: 5g (25%)Cholesterol: 38mg(13%)Sodium: 574mg (24%)Potassium: 1139mg (33%)Fiber: 13g(52%)Sugar: 9gVitamin A: 162.6%Vitamin C: 12%Calcium: 23.2%Iron:25.5%

http://www.recipetineats.com/ham-bone-soup-beans/

CANDIED BACON CRACKERS

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS
1 package butter crackers (like Townhouse or Club crackers, either rectangular or oval in shape)
8-10 slices of bacon
½ cup brown sugar
pinch cayenne pepper
pinch ground black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Heat the oven to 350°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or aluminum foil.
2. Place crackers on a wire rack set into a lined baking sheet. (Leave a little space in between the crackers for the bacon, as it will hang over the edges of the crackers.)
3. Slice the bacon into thirds or fourths (depending on the length and shape of your crackers).
4. Place a piece of cut bacon lengthwise on each cracker.
5. Mix brown sugar and peppers in a small bowl.
6. Sprinkle a generous amount of brown sugar mixture on top of the bacon-topped crackers (about 1 heaping teaspoon per cracker).
7. Bake 15-20 minutes or until brown sugar begins to melt and bacon becomes crisp. 
8. Allow crackers to cool on wire rack before eating.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/candied-bacon-crackers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Sam,
Have just started supper, marking my place back later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 11th January, 2019* by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-1.html

*Flyty1n's* DS had a shoulder reconstruction done and is doing as well as expected. At her surgeons suggestion she is knitting - simply needs to keep her shoulder still while doing so and keep her upper arm by her side.

*Rookie* has another contract on the house.

*Marianne* a regular in the past is doing OK though her mother is now bed bound and requiring a lot of assistance which is exhausting for Marianne who has her own health issues.

*Gwen* has plumbing problems (sorted out at minimal expense) - and now discovered another blockage in the line from the washing machine! Brantley's root canal treatment has been postponed until early February to give time to sort out the payments. On top of the surgery feeling overwhelmed by all the expenses building up.

*Swedenme* has swollen nose and facial area - ? allergic response. But is also on antibiotics due to a sinus infection.

*EJS's* DGD miscarried.

*Bonnie* had an acute gallbladder attack and needs it removed ASAP - hoping it won't interfere with their planned vacation.

*Pearls Girls* has a new carer for DH - if the first day is any guide it is going to work well.

PHOTOS
9 - *Poledra* - Beef in stout with herb dumplings
20 - *Darowil* - GKs in a box!
30 - *Darowil* - Club yarn
41 - *Swedenme* - Sock with hearts / Baby blanket
47 - *Poledra* - Pearlsgirl's Star Wars pillows
50 - *Rookie* - "Cake"
52 - *Sassafras* - Hat
53 - *Poledra* - Ryssa and Gizmo
55 - *Rookie* - Funny...?
65 - *Poledra* - Mystery knitting stitch
71 - *Poledra* - Knitting is as relaxing as yoga!
72 - *Lurker* - Ringo
87 - *Tami* - Funny

RECIPES
2 - *Pearlsgirls* - Instant Pot Fresh Pork Roast 
9 - *Poledra* - Beef in stout with herb dumplings
36 - *Bonnie* - Oven roasted tomatoes
67 - *Sorlenna* - Homemade crescent rolls

CRAFTS
52 - *Kiwifrau* - Apron from a tea towel (link)
60 - *Sam* - Broken herringbone quilting (link)
60 - *Sam* - Crochet rainbow nesting baskets (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Lurker* - Stoats in NZ (link)
12 - *Lurker* - State Highway 1, NZ (link)
27 - *Poledra* - Jimsonweed (link)
50 - *Lurker* - 1700 year old sock (link)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm claiming a chair--and waiting for supper to be ready (just a few more minutes). Thanks to all for the start! I think Bub would like that chicken tortilla soup.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello all. Glad to see you are your usual tip top self Sam. Thank you ladies for the summaries. I will be doing Chicken Tortilla soup. More rain on way, so soup is a must. DH making his slow-cooker split pea soup. I don't care for peas (sorry to all you'all who love them....it's something from childhood), but the house smells wonderful from the cooked onions, garlic, carrots, celery. Off to watch the new season of Frankie and Grace, too. Love that show.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Frankie and Grace—me also.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. Hope the cats do go outside and not under the bed for toileting as you told them Sam. Been busy this week, Jamie’s every morning and this evening, knitting Monday, V and A Wednesday, into Romford Tuesday, then Lynn’s for spinning instruction and lunch yesterday. Today out with Kay for fish and chips lunch. Tomorrow I’ve to take my phone for repair. So not much knitting done,


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanking you Sam and ladies for the new start. So sorry that your arm is in misery from the weather.
Crazy weather here. Snow, sleet, rain with thunder blasts and lightening last night, melted by the time I came home at noon. Utah DOT decided that there was avalanche danger in Provo Canyon in the area known for avalanches, Slide canyon, aptly named, so they triggered the waiting avalanche only to discover it was bigger than they expected. You can see it here https://kutv.com/news/local/uhp-provo-canyon-closed-for-avalanche We have been warned not to fish this area right now, and one can easily see why.
Wish I could send some of this cool to you in the Pacific area. We are to get another storm by Sunday evening. 
The chicken tortilla soup sounds like Sunday's lunch with some grilled cheese sandwiches alongside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that is a huge pile of snow. Glad we don't get it like that here. Hope all of you folks in the path of the incoming snow storms stay safe and warm.


flyty1n said:


> Thanking you Sam and ladies for the new start. So sorry that your arm is in misery from the weather.
> Crazy weather here. Snow, sleet, rain with thunder blasts and lightening last night, melted by the time I came home at noon. Utah DOT decided that there was avalanche danger in Provo Canyon in the area known for avalanches, Slide canyon, aptly named, so they triggered the waiting avalanche only to discover it was bigger than they expected. You can see it here https://kutv.com/news/local/uhp-provo-canyon-closed-for-avalanche We have been warned not to fish this area right now, and one can easily see why.
> Wish I could send some of this cool to you in the Pacific area. We are to get another storm by Sunday evening.
> The chicken tortilla soup sounds like Sunday's lunch with some grilled cheese sandwiches alongside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the start Sam & ladies....forgot to say that. Taking a short break from watching Grace & Frankie to see watch the news. So many places with heavy snow and states of emergency. Hope all of you in the affected areas stay safe. Just seeing it on the news makes me shiver. ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Frankie and Grace-me also.


Just watched the first episode. Too funny.

Another great opening, thanks to Sam and ladies. Marking my spot for now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanking you Sam and ladies for the new start. So sorry that your arm is in misery from the weather.
> Crazy weather here. Snow, sleet, rain with thunder blasts and lightening last night, melted by the time I came home at noon. Utah DOT decided that there was avalanche danger in Provo Canyon in the area known for avalanches, Slide canyon, aptly named, so they triggered the waiting avalanche only to discover it was bigger than they expected. You can see it here https://kutv.com/news/local/uhp-provo-canyon-closed-for-avalanche We have been warned not to fish this area right now, and one can easily see why.
> Wish I could send some of this cool to you in the Pacific area. We are to get another storm by Sunday evening.
> The chicken tortilla soup sounds like Sunday's lunch with some grilled cheese sandwiches alongside.


That is quite an avalanche!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the start everyone. We are in for the night. That avalanche is mind boggling! Sending good thoughts for everyone in that area. It doesn't look like we are going to get as much as was predicted, but this is Ohio, so we will wait and see.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm claiming a chair--and waiting for supper to be ready (just a few more minutes). Thanks to all for the start! I think Bub would like that chicken tortilla soup.


I'm in my chair also and waiting for supper to be ready. . .I'm waiting. . .and waiting. . .and waiting. . .oh it is me that has to get up and make something. . .lol :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm in my chair also and waiting for supper to be ready. . .I'm waiting. . .and waiting. . .and waiting. . .oh it is me that has to get up and make something. . .lol :sm23: :sm02:


 :sm02:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I decided to put the survey on here as there are problems sending it back to me. Hopefully this will work better. Thank you to the ones who have sent it back. Iâll be compiling a list as these come back. 

Only way I had to copy it to here is a screen shot. If you want to answer but just using the numbers, that will be fine, too. 
Thank you,
Kathy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, yum! Loaded sweet potatoe with lime crema!
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Mindy, yes, i made sweet potatoe soup tonigh. Not asgood as my butternut squash soup, but easier.
Maya and i had 40 min walk. Getting ready for my daughters visit tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, beautiful spinning wheel. Would love to try but i dint need another hobby! Bet its soothing to do.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the start-up everyone. I think the chicken tortilla soup and the ham soup sound delicious. Tonight will be the first night going below zero for a temperature for the season. It is definitely due time for sure. We ended up getting a little snow (finally) that was supposed to stay south of us. What a difference fresh snow makes on the landscape :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


It's beautiful!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, sitting here melting in the warm afternoon. Wish we might swap some heat with you northern hemisphere folks.
That spinning wheel looks great, and so does the gorgeous coloured yarn you have spun. I did have thoughts of planting a couple of flowering plants but it’s too hot and they will wilt badly. That’s my excuse to do a whole lot of nothing until I need to get dinner.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the start-up everyone. I think the chicken tortilla soup and the ham soup sound delicious. Tonight will be the first night going below zero for a temperature for the season. It is definitely due time for sure. We ended up getting a little snow (finally) that was supposed to stay south of us. What a difference fresh snow makes on the landscape :sm02:


Yes, I would love some snow on our dreary landscape. Today however, was sunny and that does make a difference! Had women's bible study this morning and then home to sit and knit. I'm not sure this infection is entirely gone yet as for some reason I'm incredibly sleepy and tired. And I really didn't do a thing today. Ah well, just got a panicky text from second dd. Her little girl is running a high fever so mama is plenty scared. Also, my dil to be sufffered anaphylactic shock to antibiotics she was on. So she's still recovering now as well. But it's sure slow going. I thinking we need some really cold days and nights to help kill the bugs. For those in path of storms and cold stay safe and warm. And for our friends in the other hemisphere, stay cool! Hope the heat doesn't get too bad for you. I'm going to kit for a while. Ttyl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, Sam, welcome back to the helm, thank you ladies for the summary.
Marla and I did all our errand running, started with the gym and I think I'm going to be a bit sore tomorrow, I can already feel my glutes, I work my abs and it's my glutes that get sore. :sm16: 
I got some turkey legs and made turkey tetrazzini, not as good as last time, but not bad. 
I was going to reply to somethings from last week, but I'm tired and my brain isn't functioning well. 
Kate, yes, distance is all relative, 8 hours here and you can either be in the same state, or 3 states away depending on which direction you go. lol
Sonja, hopefully you'd get to the mainland via ferry or the tunnel. :sm23: 
Anyway, need to get caught up with this week. 
Oh Gwen, I sure hope it's as easy a fix as the last one, sounds like tree roots, get a box of $1.49 ice cream salt at Walmart and pour a cup in one of your toilets, it'll make the roots pull back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanking you Sam and ladies for the new start. So sorry that your arm is in misery from the weather.
> Crazy weather here. Snow, sleet, rain with thunder blasts and lightening last night, melted by the time I came home at noon. Utah DOT decided that there was avalanche danger in Provo Canyon in the area known for avalanches, Slide canyon, aptly named, so they triggered the waiting avalanche only to discover it was bigger than they expected. You can see it here https://kutv.com/news/local/uhp-provo-canyon-closed-for-avalanche We have been warned not to fish this area right now, and one can easily see why.
> Wish I could send some of this cool to you in the Pacific area. We are to get another storm by Sunday evening.
> The chicken tortilla soup sounds like Sunday's lunch with some grilled cheese sandwiches alongside.


 :sm06: Holy moly!! Well, you did need the moisture, that should provide a pretty good start.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I would love some snow on our dreary landscape. Today however, was sunny and that does make a difference! Had women's bible study this morning and then home to sit and knit. I'm not sure this infection is entirely gone yet as for some reason I'm incredibly sleepy and tired. And I really didn't do a thing today. Ah well, just got a panicky text from second dd. Her little girl is running a high fever so mama is plenty scared. Also, my dil to be sufffered anaphylactic shock to antibiotics she was on. So she's still recovering now as well. But it's sure slow going. I thinking we need some really cold days and nights to help kill the bugs. For those in path of storms and cold stay safe and warm. And for our friends in the other hemisphere, stay cool! Hope the heat doesn't get too bad for you. I'm going to kit for a while. Ttyl


Oh dear, I hope that your DGD is better soon, really high fevers are scary. Hopefully DIL TB will recover from her anaphylactic shock, soon, but I know it takes time to come back from something like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


It's gorgeous, it will be lovely to knit with when plied. 
I want a Kiwi spinning wheel, was supposed to be my Christmas present, I think it will be after the washer/dryer. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I decided to put the survey on here as there are problems sending it back to me. Hopefully this will work better. Thank you to the ones who have sent it back. Iâll be compiling a list as these come back.
> 
> Only way I had to copy it to here is a screen shot. If you want to answer but just using the numbers, that will be fine, too.
> Thank you,
> Kathy


Hope this will help. I deleted Kathy's snail mail address from this. I thought it would be easier to read than the screen shot.

Survey for 2019 KAP

Hello,

This is just to get some information from everyone in regards to the upcoming KAP. It will be held at the Hampton Inn on June 21-23, 2019 in Defiance, OH. If you would answer a few questions to help me out in planning this event, I would greatly appreciate it.

1. Are you planning to attend? 
Are you bringing anyone?

2. Will you book a room at the Hampton Inn?

3. Will you be there Thursday or Friday?

4. Are you interested in any classes that may be given? Nominal fees may be charged.

5. Would you like to have dinner at the hotel on Friday night or go out to a restaurant on your own? If at the hotel, would you be willing to pay $5 extra to help defray the cost?

6. What food allergies do you have?

7. We will continue to have the sharing of gift bag items, the White Elephant, the swap table and the Silent Auction. Will you be participating in any of these?

8. Is there anything you would like to see added to this yearâ€™s event?

9. Do you have any concerns or questions? I will try to address all of them.

Name:

Tea Party name:

Email address:

Thank you for taking the time to answer these questions. Please send these by email to: [email protected]

Hope to see you in June. 
Kathy Hinkle
Kehinkle


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


That's a gorgeous color! Bet it will be a dream to work with! Love the wheel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I would love some snow on our dreary landscape. Today however, was sunny and that does make a difference! Had women's bible study this morning and then home to sit and knit. I'm not sure this infection is entirely gone yet as for some reason I'm incredibly sleepy and tired. And I really didn't do a thing today. Ah well, just got a panicky text from second dd. Her little girl is running a high fever so mama is plenty scared. Also, my dil to be sufffered anaphylactic shock to antibiotics she was on. So she's still recovering now as well. But it's sure slow going. I thinking we need some really cold days and nights to help kill the bugs. For those in path of storms and cold stay safe and warm. And for our friends in the other hemisphere, stay cool! Hope the heat doesn't get too bad for you. I'm going to kit for a while. Ttyl


Healing prayers for your whole family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Back home- too hot for me- heading through to watch a bit of television till the news- then read my book.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I've only seen one episode, I need to watch, I know it's on Netflix as my friend raves about it.


machriste said:


> Frankie and Grace-me also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:sm23: :sm23: 
We're watching Jeff Foxworthy talk about having a kidney stone. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & ladies, thanks for starting another week . I don’t think I’ll be making any of the recipes anytime soon, today I managed tea, water & some Boost but that didn’t sit very well
Joyce, that’s some avalanche, it will sure take some time to clear that mess.

Have any of you seen the movie 12 Strong. We watched the other night & it’s a very good story


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a gotta knit sock --- http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2019/01/18/very-long-socks/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Very%20Long%20Socks&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is sonja going to the mainland? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, Sam, welcome back to the helm, thank you ladies for the summary.
> Marla and I did all our errand running, started with the gym and I think I'm going to be a bit sore tomorrow, I can already feel my glutes, I work my abs and it's my glutes that get sore. :sm16:
> I got some turkey legs and made turkey tetrazzini, not as good as last time, but not bad.
> I was going to reply to somethings from last week, but I'm tired and my brain isn't functioning well.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Sam and Ladies , had a good nights sleep last night and feel tonnes better this morning , nose is still a little tender but no achy joints so no excuse not to get something done today , although I did try some knitting backwards yesterday ????dont you think that sounds more productive than frogging again and again , decided against putting words on the bottom of my valentine socks unless I wanted them finished by the year 2020????, just couldnt get my fogged up brain to figure out 2 different charts and sock decreases at the same time , will try that idea again when I'm firing at all cylinders ( maybe never then ) ????just going to stick to all hearts this time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> why is sonja going to the mainland? --- sam


Running away from home :sm23: 
No not really , its where I would end up if I drove for 8 hours mainland Europe


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Summary of 11th January, 2019* by Darowil*
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-1.html
> 
> ...


Good morning all. Thank you Sam, Margaret and Kate for starting another week. Sam, good to see you back at the helm with another batch of tasty recipes. Glad your computer/keyboard is all up and running again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanking you Sam and ladies for the new start. So sorry that your arm is in misery from the weather.
> Crazy weather here. Snow, sleet, rain with thunder blasts and lightening last night, melted by the time I came home at noon. Utah DOT decided that there was avalanche danger in Provo Canyon in the area known for avalanches, Slide canyon, aptly named, so they triggered the waiting avalanche only to discover it was bigger than they expected. You can see it here https://kutv.com/news/local/uhp-provo-canyon-closed-for-avalanche We have been warned not to fish this area right now, and one can easily see why.
> Wish I could send some of this cool to you in the Pacific area. We are to get another storm by Sunday evening.
> The chicken tortilla soup sounds like Sunday's lunch with some grilled cheese sandwiches alongside.


How clever to trigger an avalanche before it happens spontaneously. Much safer to have a huge amount of snow like that under control - even if it was more than expected.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanking you Sam and ladies for the new start. So sorry that your arm is in misery from the weather.
> Crazy weather here. Snow, sleet, rain with thunder blasts and lightening last night, melted by the time I came home at noon. Utah DOT decided that there was avalanche danger in Provo Canyon in the area known for avalanches, Slide canyon, aptly named, so they triggered the waiting avalanche only to discover it was bigger than they expected. You can see it here https://kutv.com/news/local/uhp-provo-canyon-closed-for-avalanche We have been warned not to fish this area right now, and one can easily see why.
> Wish I could send some of this cool to you in the Pacific area. We are to get another storm by Sunday evening.
> The chicken tortilla soup sounds like Sunday's lunch with some grilled cheese sandwiches alongside.


Glad to hear that no one was hurt , Ive seen an avalanche once beautiful to look at from a safe distance but very dangerous , 12 people have just been killed this last week in the alps due to record breaking snowfall causing avalanches, countries affected are also having controlled avalanches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


Your yarn and spinning wheel are beautiful Kathy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


That yarn looks gorgeous, a beautiful colour! I would love to see you spinning it, spinning is a completely unknown skill to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yum! Loaded sweet potatoe with lime crema!
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> Mindy, yes, i made sweet potatoe soup tonigh. Not asgood as my butternut squash soup, but easier.
> Maya and i had 40 min walk. Getting ready for my daughters visit tomorrow.


Hope you have a wonderful visit with your daughter Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I would love some snow on our dreary landscape. Today however, was sunny and that does make a difference! Had women's bible study this morning and then home to sit and knit. I'm not sure this infection is entirely gone yet as for some reason I'm incredibly sleepy and tired. And I really didn't do a thing today. Ah well, just got a panicky text from second dd. Her little girl is running a high fever so mama is plenty scared. Also, my dil to be sufffered anaphylactic shock to antibiotics she was on. So she's still recovering now as well. But it's sure slow going. I thinking we need some really cold days and nights to help kill the bugs. For those in path of storms and cold stay safe and warm. And for our friends in the other hemisphere, stay cool! Hope the heat doesn't get too bad for you. I'm going to kit for a while. Ttyl


Hope your little granddaughter is feeling better today , not nice when little ones get high temperatures , my youngest son started with febrile convulsions when he was 4 months it was a nightmare trying to keep his temperatures down . 
Good that your DIL to be is recovering even if its goiing slow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and Ladies , had a good nights sleep last night and feel tonnes better this morning , nose is still a little tender but no achy joints so no excuse not to get something done today , although I did try some knitting backwards yesterday ????dont you think that sounds more productive than frogging again and again , decided against putting words on the bottom of my valentine socks unless I wanted them finished by the year 2020????, just couldnt get my fogged up brain to figure out 2 different charts and sock decreases at the same time , will try that idea again when I'm firing at all cylinders ( maybe never then ) ????just going to stick to all hearts this time


I'm glad you're feeling better Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, Sam, welcome back to the helm, thank you ladies for the summary.
> Marla and I did all our errand running, started with the gym and I think I'm going to be a bit sore tomorrow, I can already feel my glutes, I work my abs and it's my glutes that get sore. :sm16:
> I got some turkey legs and made turkey tetrazzini, not as good as last time, but not bad.
> I was going to reply to somethings from last week, but I'm tired and my brain isn't functioning well.
> ...


If it was my choice I would go by ferry I love ferry rides


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better Sonja.


Morning Angela and thank you , hope you have woken up to lovely blue skies like we have here , its chilly here -2 real feel -11 but sunny blue skies do make it feel a whole lot better than dreary grey one


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


Beautiful spinning wheel, best you have many hours of fun on that. It looks brand new, is it?
Love the color too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela and thank you , hope you have woken up to lovely blue skies like we have here , its chilly here -2 real feel -11 but sunny blue skies do make it feel a whole lot better than dreary grey one


No blue skies yet but it's certainly looking brighter than a couple of hours ago. The past two days we've had lovely blue skies but much chillier than of late. On Thursday morning apparently we had a few snow flakes but it was all over by the time I got up! Stay warm up there and I hope you don't get too much snow, if any.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, glad you are feeling better.
Bonnie, sorry you are still feeling badly. Hope you feel better soon. Any word on when your gall bladder op is scheduled?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> No blue skies yet but it's certainly looking brighter than a couple of hours ago. The past two days we've had lovely blue skies but much chillier than of late. On Thursday morning apparently we had a few snow flakes but it was all over by the time I got up! Stay warm up there and I hope you don't get too much snow, if any.


Spoke to soon as its now trying its best to snow , not surprising as its been all around us for the last couple of days


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> No blue skies yet but it's certainly looking brighter than a couple of hours ago. The past two days we've had lovely blue skies but much chillier than of late. On Thursday morning apparently we had a few snow flakes but it was all over by the time I got up! Stay warm up there and I hope you don't get too much snow, if any.


We had snow yesterday afternoon, but it was just a flurry and only lasted about half an hour. Cloudy today, but dry and fairly bright.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it! 
When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week? 
I’m having fun learning about you all, have a great week! 
Beth


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We had snow yesterday afternoon, but it was just a flurry and only lasted about half an hour. Cloudy today, but dry and fairly bright.


Just got back from a nice dog walk. Still grey and gloomy but not particularly cold.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


Welcome from across the pond Beth. 
Check in here any time you like. With members all around the world and different time zones there's always some on here to have a chat with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


We check in all the time, but Sam starts a new Knitting Party every Friday at 5pm (EST). Glad to have you back with us.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Q


BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


Whenever I have time, can be 1st thing in the morning or late at night. Many times it's when I can't sleep. Then there are often times when life gets in the way, but I always sneak back in and join in the conversations, lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


It's nice of you to join us. Sam starts us off every Friday at 5 p.m. and we go from there all week long. Some of us are on every day, others when they can. There's no set rule. I envy you heading south. We're expecting at least 6" of snow today. Hopefully, the forecasters are wrong and you can be on your way soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It seems that a few of you are in for some crazy weather. Avalanche looks huge.

Well it is 1am here. I slept for maybe an hour and was awake so gave up and came here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


The wheel and yarn look great to this non-spinner


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Beth, welcome. I check every morning with my cuppa' and before I go to bed. But not too close to bed time or it might keep me up with all the chit chat and interesting photos, WIPs, etc. We have been a chatty group of late.
Did watch the first Grace and Frankie. I don't like to binge, as I want the program to last. It is one that makes me laugh outloud. And, I must admit, I am drawn to mysteries, etc., more than comedies, so it's good to laugh!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I would love some snow on our dreary landscape. Today however, was sunny and that does make a difference! Had women's bible study this morning and then home to sit and knit. I'm not sure this infection is entirely gone yet as for some reason I'm incredibly sleepy and tired. And I really didn't do a thing today. Ah well, just got a panicky text from second dd. Her little girl is running a high fever so mama is plenty scared. Also, my dil to be sufffered anaphylactic shock to antibiotics she was on. So she's still recovering now as well. But it's sure slow going. I thinking we need some really cold days and nights to help kill the bugs. For those in path of storms and cold stay safe and warm. And for our friends in the other hemisphere, stay cool! Hope the heat doesn't get too bad for you. I'm going to kit for a while. Ttyl


Glad your soon to be DIL is doing OK now. Hopefully your DGD recovers quickly. Can take time to recover from being unwell so maybe you need to take things a bit quieter for a while?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, beautiful spinning wheel. Would love to try but i dint need another hobby! Bet its soothing to do.


Yes, I really love it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you :sm01:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, sitting here melting in the warm afternoon. Wish we might swap some heat with you northern hemisphere folks.
> That spinning wheel looks great, and so does the gorgeous coloured yarn you have spun. I did have thoughts of planting a couple of flowering plants but it's too hot and they will wilt badly. That's my excuse to do a whole lot of nothing until I need to get dinner.


Thanks, Fan! I'm anxious to see the 2 strands plied together. I will gladly send you some cool temperatures!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, Sam, welcome back to the helm, thank you ladies for the summary.
> Marla and I did all our errand running, started with the gym and I think I'm going to be a bit sore tomorrow, I can already feel my glutes, I work my abs and it's my glutes that get sore. :sm16:
> I got some turkey legs and made turkey tetrazzini, not as good as last time, but not bad.
> I was going to reply to somethings from last week, but I'm tired and my brain isn't functioning well.
> ...


8 hours from here I could be swimming, still in the state or two other states. About 8 hours to get to the closest state capital city (and indeed only one in a days drive).
Up where David is 8 hours anywhere other than east (which is sea) would see him still in Queensland. And still 10 hours drive from Heather who is in the same state. Indeed from Brisbane to the top of the state is 46 hours driving.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's gorgeous, it will be lovely to knit with when plied.
> I want a Kiwi spinning wheel, was supposed to be my Christmas present, I think it will be after the washer/dryer. lol


Thank you, KayJo. I'm anxious to see it too. Can't wait until you get your Kiwi. I also like to collect drop spindles...the more different, the better.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's a gorgeous color! Bet it will be a dream to work with! Love the wheel.


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your yarn and spinning wheel are beautiful Kathy


Thank you, Swedenme!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That yarn looks gorgeous, a beautiful colour! I would love to see you spinning it, spinning is a completely unknown skill to me.


Oh Angelam, it is one of those "rabbit hole" hobbies...kind of like weaving, I think. You get started and down the rabbit hole you go...fiber, spindles, bobbins, dying (not yet for me), etc. Guess there are worse things, right? That's what I'm telling myself :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Speaking of warmth, DD and S-i-L off to Cabo this weekend for a few days. I tell you, these San Francisco people!! They will have a ball, the place looks like heaven. I'm looking out the window here, (just got light) and it is fog, fog, fog. I think after so much rain, the fog just naturally sets in. But it's 50 outside, so that's not bad. Esp.compared to MN....zero! My brother in Montana too has had some low temps since the holidays. I think I'm spoiled and wouldn't know how to deal with zero!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful spinning wheel, best you have many hours of fun on that. It looks brand new, is it?
> Love the color too.


Thanks, kiwifrau!!! The wheel is a few years old now. I traded my original wheel (from 1996) to a lady who taught spinning. She paid me my original purchase price from back then. I took really good care of it and kept it covered when not in use. I used that money plus more and purchased the Joy2 from the same lady. She is an Ashford dealer. She had it drop-shipped right to my house. It is so much nicer to take places...has a padded carry bag too. The bobbins hold 8 oz. I didn't do a good job winding my bobbins this time; they are both kind of willy-nilly and not wrapped tightly but it will work.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The wheel and yarn look great to this non-spinner


Thanks, Margaret, I appreciate it!!!! :sm01:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting another week . I don't think I'll be making any of the recipes anytime soon, today I managed tea, water & some Boost but that didn't sit very well
> Joyce, that's some avalanche, it will sure take some time to clear that mess.
> 
> Have any of you seen the movie 12 Strong. We watched the other night & it's a very good story


Any idea when surgery is? Goodness, this is one way to lose weight! Hope you feel a bit better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Oh Angelam, it is one of those "rabbit hole" hobbies...kind of like weaving, I think. You get started and down the rabbit hole you go...fiber, spindles, bobbins, dying (not yet for me), etc. Guess there are worse things, right? That's what I'm telling myself :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I think I have enough on my plate without falling down any rabbit holes!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Running away from home :sm23:
> No not really , its where I would end up if I drove for 8 hours mainland Europe


Ha! Glad Sam asked the question cause I was wondering the same thing. Glad you're not running away. Though I've been sorely tempted sometimes. When things have gotten sticky I'd say let's just go somewhere, the two of us, not tell anyone and take no phones and no forwarding address. Himself just laughs.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If it was my choice I would go by ferry I love ferry rides


Yeah, me too, no Chunnel for me thank you very much.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela and thank you , hope you have woken up to lovely blue skies like we have here , its chilly here -2 real feel -11 but sunny blue skies do make it feel a whole lot better than dreary grey one


Share please....still gray and gloomy here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I binged Grace & Frankie; loved every episode except the last. Won't say more so as to not ruin it for others; just the "style" of the last episode was not to my taste.


budasha said:


> Just watched the first episode. Too funny.
> 
> Another great opening, thanks to Sam and ladies. Marking my spot for now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


Welcome! Since we live in scattered places across the globe we check in every day at any hour. Sometimes life gets in the way and it might be we miss a few days. Sam starts us off every Friday and keeps us in line. His goal is to fatten us by posting delicious recipes. I always tap on the watch and bookmark tab since you never know when the notifications stop. 
Hope those snowstorms pass and you get out of NY and into the warm sunshine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and Ladies , had a good nights sleep last night and feel tonnes better this morning , nose is still a little tender but no achy joints so no excuse not to get something done today , although I did try some knitting backwards yesterday ????dont you think that sounds more productive than frogging again and again , decided against putting words on the bottom of my valentine socks unless I wanted them finished by the year 2020????, just couldnt get my fogged up brain to figure out 2 different charts and sock decreases at the same time , will try that idea again when I'm firing at all cylinders ( maybe never then ) ????just going to stick to all hearts this time


Don't race into doing lots- be gentle on yourself and give your body time to recover. Sitting knitting is good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your yarn looks lovely Kathy. I could almost feel the softness of it and seeing how purple is my favorite color .....just gorgeous. 
I love your wheel. If I had someone that could teach me to spin I would jump at the chance to learn. I do have a very nice drop spindle but don't have the dexterity in my hands to get it going well. I do envy you being able to spin. In my dream world I would live on a farm raising sheep, alpaca, and llamas dying my own wool and spinning it. A question for you; I googled your wheel and saw that from Ashford at least, they are sold unfinished. Did your wheel come unfinished and if so what did you have to do to finish it?


gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad your soon to be DIL is doing OK now. Hopefully your DGD recovers quickly. Can take time to recover from being unwell so maybe you need to take things a bit quieter for a while?


Thanks, dil called again last night. They gave her a different antibiotic and about an hour after she takes it starts getting itchy and shakey and I don't know what else. She called the urgent care and they said stop the meds...but the dr had said earlier do NOT stop no matter what, as this seems to be a very aggressive skin infection. The dr she likes is at the clinic on Sunday so will go then and talk to him. In the meantime I suggested she call either a pharmacist and/or my chiropractor son and ask them for advice. She had taken Benadryl with one of the doses and the reaction subsided. I looked it up and seems the Benadryl is fine to take along with it. And of course the antibiotics are taking their toll on her stomach. Such a hassle for what seemed a minor bruise! She's pretty fed up with it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your yarn looks lovely Kathy. I could almost feel the softness of it and seeing how purple is my favorite color .....just gorgeous.
> I love your wheel. If I had someone that could teach me to spin I would jump at the chance to learn. I do have a very nice drop spindle but don't have the dexterity in my hands to get it going well. I do envy you being able to spin. In my dream world I would live on a farm raising sheep, alpaca, and llamas dying my own wool and spinning it.


How's the septic problem? Or is that subject taboo? Hopefully it gets sorted out quickly. Sorry about all the stress in your life right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh Angelam, it is one of those "rabbit hole" hobbies...kind of like weaving, I think. You get started and down the rabbit hole you go...fiber, spindles, bobbins, dying (not yet for me), etc. Guess there are worse things, right? That's what I'm telling myself :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Why I have decided not to try spinning or dying. I do not need another rabbit hole hobby


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja so glad you are feeling better. What a terrible reaction you had.

Maajte sending positive thoughts and prayers for all in your family having illnesses. Mama (you!) to the rescue for sure.

Bonnie also sending you tons of healing energy and prayers. Hope you can get this taken care of very quickly.


Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and Ladies , had a good nights sleep last night and feel tonnes better this morning , nose is still a little tender but no achy joints so no excuse not to get something done today , although I did try some knitting backwards yesterday ????dont you think that sounds more productive than frogging again and again , decided against putting words on the bottom of my valentine socks unless I wanted them finished by the year 2020????, just couldnt get my fogged up brain to figure out 2 different charts and sock decreases at the same time , will try that idea again when I'm firing at all cylinders ( maybe never then ) ????just going to stick to all hearts this time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks, dil called again last night. They gave her a different antibiotic and about an hour after she takes it starts getting itchy and shakey and I don't know what else. She called the urgent care and they said stop the meds...but the dr had said earlier do NOT stop no matter what, as this seems to be a very aggressive skin infection. The dr she likes is at the clinic on Sunday so will go then and talk to him. In the meantime I suggested she call either a pharmacist and/or my chiropractor son and ask them for advice. She had taken Benadryl with one of the doses and the reaction subsided. I looked it up and seems the Benadryl is fine to take along with it. And of course the antibiotics are taking their toll on her stomach. Such a hassle for what seemed a minor bruise! She's pretty fed up with it!


A pharmacist is the best option as they study nothing but medications and the effect on the body. And will know if any relation to the last one. Pharmacist could advise wether taking Benadryl is a good option or if stopping is better option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I might try going back to bed as it now 2.40. And I do need to be at church by 9! Can't even skip a shower as skipped yesterday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BethP0201 I'm here daily and usually multiples times a day. Same with most of the others here. If I remember, you are headed to South Carolina. Whereabouts in S.C will you be wintering? Depending on where, it may be close enough to meet up sometime before you head north again. I'm in Athens, GA; home of the University of Georgia. I've been a part of this site since 2011.


BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I binged Grace & Frankie; loved every episode except the last. Won't say more so as to not ruin it for others; just the "style" of the last episode was not to my taste.


I've only watched 2 so far. Will probably watch more today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got a call from my DB in Wisconsin and they have 6 inches of snow so far with a high of 16.


budasha said:


> It's nice of you to join us. Sam starts us off every Friday at 5 p.m. and we go from there all week long. Some of us are on every day, others when they can. There's no set rule. I envy you heading south. We're expecting at least 6" of snow today. Hopefully, the forecasters are wrong and you can be on your way soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my DB in Wisconsin and they have 6 inches of snow so far with a high of 16.


We're about the same.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> a gotta knit sock --- http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2019/01/18/very-long-socks/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Very%20Long%20Socks&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Knitting


Great pattern, 11 pages though, sheesh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> why is sonja going to the mainland? --- sam


Lol, if she drove 8 hours, she'd end up in Mainland Europe. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Beth, i think a lot of us visit daily. Glad you are enjoying site. My twin sister lives in Mount Pleasant and niece and nephew live in Charleston, SC. Is your place near there? Sure is a beautiful city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and Ladies , had a good nights sleep last night and feel tonnes better this morning , nose is still a little tender but no achy joints so no excuse not to get something done today , although I did try some knitting backwards yesterday ????dont you think that sounds more productive than frogging again and again , decided against putting words on the bottom of my valentine socks unless I wanted them finished by the year 2020????, just couldnt get my fogged up brain to figure out 2 different charts and sock decreases at the same time , will try that idea again when I'm firing at all cylinders ( maybe never then ) ????just going to stick to all hearts this time


 :sm04: 
Glad you are feeling much better though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless your dil.....she is really having a rough time. She is in my prayers.


Maatje said:


> Thanks, dil called again last night. They gave her a different antibiotic and about an hour after she takes it starts getting itchy and shakey and I don't know what else. She called the urgent care and they said stop the meds...but the dr had said earlier do NOT stop no matter what, as this seems to be a very aggressive skin infection. The dr she likes is at the clinic on Sunday so will go then and talk to him. In the meantime I suggested she call either a pharmacist and/or my chiropractor son and ask them for advice. She had taken Benadryl with one of the doses and the reaction subsided. I looked it up and seems the Benadryl is fine to take along with it. And of course the antibiotics are taking their toll on her stomach. Such a hassle for what seemed a minor bruise! She's pretty fed up with it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, where do you take your wheel?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...not taboo....just ignoring it. DH says the blockage seems to be where the line from the washing machine makes a turn and goes into the ground. He spoke with a buddy last night who is very good at plumbing but unfortunately he is out of town this weekend but said he would help DH this next week if it still needs addressing which I'm sure it will. The one bathroom is still torn apart but we can still use the other bathroom; just can't run the washing machine now because when you do the water comes up in the dismantled bathroom's shower.....grrrrrr. But for now at this moment I've dug in my heels and say "bring it on world!"....I know, I know....shouldn't tempt the little gremlins! Getting better at breathing deeply.....????[squote=Maatje]How's the septic problem? Or is that subject taboo? Hopefully it gets sorted out quickly. Sorry about all the stress in your life right now.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that no one was hurt , Ive seen an avalanche once beautiful to look at from a safe distance but very dangerous , 12 people have just been killed this last week in the alps due to record breaking snowfall causing avalanches, countries affected are also having controlled avalanches


That's so sad, avalanches are so scary, and so deadly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Those would take a year to make


thewren said:


> a gotta knit sock --- http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2019/01/18/very-long-socks/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Very%20Long%20Socks&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Knitting


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


All week, but I see you've been answered already, but great to have you stopping back. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Terrible. There are avalanches every year in BC & seems there are snowmobiles killed every year. I worry when my DH & sons go but they tell me it's safe if you use common sense.


Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that no one was hurt , Ive seen an avalanche once beautiful to look at from a safe distance but very dangerous , 12 people have just been killed this last week in the alps due to record breaking snowfall causing avalanches, countries affected are also having controlled avalanches


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> 8 hours from here I could be swimming, still in the state or two other states. About 8 hours to get to the closest state capital city (and indeed only one in a days drive).
> Up where David is 8 hours anywhere other than east (which is sea) would see him still in Queensland. And still 10 hours drive from Heather who is in the same state. Indeed from Brisbane to the top of the state is 46 hours driving.


 :sm04: Isn't it great to have such a huge area to be able to explore and never even leave your home country? But there are still many places I want to explore in other countries too, hopefully I'll get to a few.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thank you, KayJo. I'm anxious to see it too. Can't wait until you get your Kiwi. I also like to collect drop spindles...the more different, the better.


 :sm24: 
I have a small collection of drop spindles, but I'm not very good with it, I can spin lace weight with a few slubs or bulky thick and thin, and that's about it. lol I'd really like to be able to spin a consistent sock yarn, at the very least. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thanks, dil called again last night. They gave her a different antibiotic and about an hour after she takes it starts getting itchy and shakey and I don't know what else. She called the urgent care and they said stop the meds...but the dr had said earlier do NOT stop no matter what, as this seems to be a very aggressive skin infection. The dr she likes is at the clinic on Sunday so will go then and talk to him. In the meantime I suggested she call either a pharmacist and/or my chiropractor son and ask them for advice. She had taken Benadryl with one of the doses and the reaction subsided. I looked it up and seems the Benadryl is fine to take along with it. And of course the antibiotics are taking their toll on her stomach. Such a hassle for what seemed a minor bruise! She's pretty fed up with it!


Oh dear!! I sure hope they get it sorted soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I go see the surgeon on Thursday & hopefully will know soon after????????it can't come soon enough. I feel like sh**


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you, glad you are feeling better.
> Bonnie, sorry you are still feeling badly. Hope you feel better soon. Any word on when your gall bladder op is scheduled?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


Twice a day all week or miss days and have a hard time catching up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your kids have a great vacation I would love to have 0, it's been really cold here, -40 the last 2 nights.


MindyT said:


> Speaking of warmth, DD and S-i-L off to Cabo this weekend for a few days. I tell you, these San Francisco people!! They will have a ball, the place looks like heaven. I'm looking out the window here, (just got light) and it is fog, fog, fog. I think after so much rain, the fog just naturally sets in. But it's 50 outside, so that's not bad. Esp.compared to MN....zero! My brother in Montana too has had some low temps since the holidays. I think I'm spoiled and wouldn't know how to deal with zero!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I need to scurry through this morning. . .sorry. My daughter just called me to remind me to go out and stock up. I don't really want to go, but it is a necessity. We are expecting snow to start this afternoon Saturday(It snowed several inches yesterday already) and supposed to stop by afternoon on Monday. I will stock up if there is anything left. Big game parties tomorrow, not going to be able to get out to church (won't be safe or accessible for us). The store always looks like there will be no tomorrow when a blizzard is forecast.. I can't put in a generator until after the addition is on. Won't know where to be least intrusive; but, I've bee thinking about a whole house generator since we retired, also the handicapped bathroom that long too. I need to have tea and homemade toast from yesterday's bread making adventure before I'll have enough energy to leave. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Thank you, KayJo. I'm anxious to see it too. Can't wait until you get your Kiwi. I also like to collect drop spindles...the more different, the better.


I also have a small collection of drop spindles and a standard Ashford given to me by a friend that I enjoy. . . no time right now. I used to go in costume to local schools for a History Museum and teach about wool, flax, cotton & silk and how our clothes came to be from the beginning of time on up and industrial revolution. I would cary everything in my trunk. The ashford was so easy to carry and reset if it fell apart in the trunk. Always easy to tension and get right on with the demonstration. I would let the kids also try it, or some part of it as I could make it look easy, which it is not. . .it takes practice. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The poor girl is having a terrible time. I hope she is better soon.
How is the grand baby today? I hope the fever is gone.


Maatje said:


> Thanks, dil called again last night. They gave her a different antibiotic and about an hour after she takes it starts getting itchy and shakey and I don't know what else. She called the urgent care and they said stop the meds...but the dr had said earlier do NOT stop no matter what, as this seems to be a very aggressive skin infection. The dr she likes is at the clinic on Sunday so will go then and talk to him. In the meantime I suggested she call either a pharmacist and/or my chiropractor son and ask them for advice. She had taken Benadryl with one of the doses and the reaction subsided. I looked it up and seems the Benadryl is fine to take along with it. And of course the antibiotics are taking their toll on her stomach. Such a hassle for what seemed a minor bruise! She's pretty fed up with it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me either????????


darowil said:


> Why I have decided not to try spinning or dying. I do not need another rabbit hole hobby


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your yarn looks lovely Kathy. I could almost feel the softness of it and seeing how purple is my favorite color .....just gorgeous.
> I love your wheel. If I had someone that could teach me to spin I would jump at the chance to learn. I do have a very nice drop spindle but don't have the dexterity in my hands to get it going well. I do envy you being able to spin. In my dream world I would live on a farm raising sheep, alpaca, and llamas dying my own wool and spinning it. A question for you; I googled your wheel and saw that from Ashford at least, they are sold unfinished. Did your wheel come unfinished and if so what did you have to do to finish it?


Same for me, Gwen, in my dream world :sm01: Luckily, I have friends who are living that dream and they are very generous with their fiber. I make them soap or whatever else I can think of. My wheel has just a lacquered finish so looks woodsy and rustic...my favorite. There are some very pretty wheels out there but they all do pretty much the same thing. There are enough ratios on this one so I can do thin-thin and the orifice opening is large enough to do artsy bulky yarn. I looked at countless YouTube videos to learn to spin but most of it is trial and error. If you have the basics down, from your drop spindle, you have the basic idea about what's happening. There is one wheel called "Babe" I believe that is pvc pipe and a bicycle wheel that I bet B could look at and make for you. I have also seen spinning wheel plans on-line too. Where there is a will, there's a way. Once the dental and house things settle down maybe it can become a reality for you. You are near Athens, correct? I'm not sure how accurate this list is but I googled for spinning guilds in your area and maybe there is someone who can help you here, when/if you are ready:

ATHENS, GA
Athena Spinners
Lyndon House Art Center, 293 Hoyt Street, Athens, GA 30601, 706.613.3623, [email protected]
Athens Fibercraft Guild
PO Box 7603, Athens, GA 30606


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pattern, 11 pages though, sheesh.


Buy an old elizabeth Zimmerman pattern or book and you'll find many tall sock patterns with Patterned legs and additions to fit for ankles and the calves and then smaller to keep them up. I wanted a sweater pattern, paid $11 instead of $30+ at used book store and got the sock patterns for free. . .lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastitch, where do you take your wheel?


I spin with a group of knitters, crocheters, weavers and spinners at my local public library on Tuesdays and at a girlfriend's house. I'll be taking it to a weekend spinning retreat in my area in early February. I joined a local spinning guild but AFTER I joined, it doesn't sound like they are doing well and may fold up in time. There are other groups in my area but this one is the closest. They are on Ravelry and have lots of members but seems only a few do all the organizing and no one hardly shows up for the monthly meetings...too bad! We shall see what happens over time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> I have a small collection of drop spindles, but I'm not very good with it, I can spin lace weight with a few slubs or bulky thick and thin, and that's about it. lol I'd really like to be able to spin a consistent sock yarn, at the very least. :sm16:


That's what I'm working on right now too...spin consistent and thin. We took a driving trip last year and I took a Turkish spindle and fiber with me and was able to learn how to "Ply on the Fly" (via YouTube) so you spin a temporary cop onto the shaft and then butterfly wind it off onto your hand and then do the chain plying back onto the spindle, winding it on the arms of the Turkish spindle how you are supposed to. I really enjoyed it and it was nice to switch back and forth so I didn't get bored just spinning the single. I managed to spin enough to make a hat and mittens, holding my 3-ply yarn double. VERY warm...love it!!!

Now I receive spindles as gifts. Here is my collection. The teeny, tiny one (top row, far left) only weighs 3.2 grams. The purple one (my favorite color) is plastic and was made on a 3-D printer and is very light. The one on the bottom row, far left, can be used with the whorl either up or down. The bottom right-hand one has the niddy noddy built in. I'm going to file the top arm hole to make that hole just a tiny bit bigger, so it slides a bit farther down the shaft. Such fun!!!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing. 

We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
If I drove 8 hours I could be at my childhood best friends house in central/south GA, could be to Gwens and already visiting, or 1/3 of the way to seeing my sister in AZ or my son's family in WY. A large windfall would be needed to get to do any of those things.

Ev


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a gotta knit sock --- http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2019/01/18/very-long-socks/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Very%20Long%20Socks&utm_term=PSR%20%2B%20Knitting


Thanks, Sam. Printed and saved, but who knows when I will do them. It will take me almost 1200 yards of sock yarn to make them. And a LOT of Ribbing!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Sam and Ladies , had a good nights sleep last night and feel tonnes better this morning , nose is still a little tender but no achy joints so no excuse not to get something done today , although I did try some knitting backwards yesterday ????dont you think that sounds more productive than frogging again and again , decided against putting words on the bottom of my valentine socks unless I wanted them finished by the year 2020????, just couldnt get my fogged up brain to figure out 2 different charts and sock decreases at the same time , will try that idea again when I'm firing at all cylinders ( maybe never then ) ????just going to stick to all hearts this time


I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that no one was hurt , Ive seen an avalanche once beautiful to look at from a safe distance but very dangerous , 12 people have just been killed this last week in the alps due to record breaking snowfall causing avalanches, countries affected are also having controlled avalanches


Sad to hear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


Welcome, Beth! I'm sure it's been answered by now, but we are here all week, chatting away. Sam(thewren) starts us off with a new week on Friday about 5pm EST. You know those storms you are waiting for? We are getting one now. They have lowered the amount we are to get, if it's to be believed. Instead of the 8-12" we were to get, they are now saying 4-6" before the lake effect kicks in on Sunday. With 30-40 mph winds to make blowing and drifting a pain. Temps are going to drop like a rock tomorrow. Enjoy your escape. We have the past 2 years, but were unable to go this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my DB in Wisconsin and they have 6 inches of snow so far with a high of 16.


Yuck


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Funny how we all fall down the rabbit hole of whatever craft we choose. You just reminded me of a quilt I should be working onn(All started, sewing by hand as mostly applique.It is "Down the Rabbit Hole" by Sarah Felke(a down under designer) I have a loom,spinning wheel and everything that goes with like Swift and ball winder etc. Tons of knitting needles(never have the right one when needed), I have 5 sewing machines, 4 are active most of the time with one project or another. tons of stash for everything. 100 wool felting needles, along with roving for spinning or felting. I did historical reenactment so have 300 yrs of clothing male and female as all family participated when persuaded, and learned to do all the handmade crafts and trades of the day. I have done wood carving, welding soldering, silversmithing, tinsmithing etc.. So, I have kept most of equipment in case kids or grand Kids want to learn. Now a-days not everyone is as curious. But, I sure have fun puttering around.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pattern, 11 pages though, sheesh.


If you copy and paste into a word program from the print page, you don't have to print 11 pages. I reduced the size of the pictures, changed places with most of them so they were mostly all on the same lines in a couple of places and got it down to 6 pages. Saved it. Didn't think and started printing it before I started editing it. So I have all 11 printed.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maine is supposed to get 14-18 inches of snow , not counting sleet and freezing rain besides.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I go see the surgeon on Thursday & hopefully will know soon after????????it can't come soon enough. I feel like sh**


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


Evelyn, I'm so sorry you fell. As to the 2 being connected, I don't know. I could see the shock and pain causing the vomiting, but, don't know about the rest. I sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I did what I say every year that I won't do again. I "shoveled" the driveway. Pushed instead of shoveled, actually. took me 45 minutes and only 3/8-1/2". I am done. Sitting here resting and drying off. Bonnie, I LOVE YOU!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the mitten instructions! My hands never got cold. My face was beet red, but I think more from the exercise, than from being really cold. DH will still end up running the snow blower, but at least I cleared it once, and it won't be so bad for him to do. He's working days for the weekend, then afternoon shift on Monday. I decided I'd better go out and check the RV. Remembered to check the bathroom cabinet, and discovered I had forgotten to take all the soaps and shampoos ect., out, so grabbed a bag and brought all of that in to thaw out. I don't think anything had frozen enough to break the containers, so should be ok. Discovered a mouse in the trap under the steering wheel by the pedals. Very little evidence of any, so hoping that was a one off. I got him in the garbage, and rotated traps so I didn't have to come in the house to find something to bait them with. DH texted me to just move them around, thinking there should still be enough smell of bait to work. I hate mice!!!! I will have to get some more Irish Spring soap. I don't think I have enough in there. I can hardly smell it when I go in. 

I'm caught up here, so I think I will get the bubble wrap, scissors, and tape measure, and insulate some windows. I thought I would get lucky and be able to use free bubble wrap, but what I was given has huge bubbles in small pieces, and won't stay up, and I can't cut to fit, as it lets the air out of the rest of the bubbles if I do. Our renter has covered their windows the past 2 winters and it has kept the house warmer, and the heating bill down, so I'm going to try it. As it's to go to the teens and below the next few days, I need to get it done. We stopped at Staples last night, instead of Walmart or Target, who were horribly busy, and got lucky. The big rolls were only 12" wide. Windows are 19 1/2" x 27". They had several rolls up on the top shelf that are 30" x 20' with no price on them. We took 2 and went to the register and asked the price. $5 each roll! I sent DH back for a 3rd roll. Now to find the energy to do it.........


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

friend sent husband by to take all my stuff to recycle and land fill. What a blessing now I have an empty sun porch again. Christmas tree also went down stairs to crawl space and he found dryer hose unhooked and sending moisture up in to the house. He came up and got my duct tape and fixed it. It has only been fixed temporarily anyway as it will move as soon as bathroom addition is on. Everything is waiting on the addition for repair and replacement and rearranging. I wish it to be done quickly. LOL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


We all check in whenever. Very few rules here. Safe travels to you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jinx said:


> EJS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I also have friends in Mt. Pleasant. Visited there about a year ago. 

Cold in MN this am. 0 F in my car at 7:15 when driving to swimming. Heard it was -17 in Moorhead and -35 in Bemidji. South of Minneapolis there was 11 inches of snow. We just got a sprinkling.

Kathy, I love your spinning wheel too! It’s like a work of art. I like the yarn too. Like Gwen, purple is a favorite color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


 :sm06: Oh that's awful!!! Did you hit your head? but then I imagine that you could almost have whiplash too. If either of those, yes, the vomiting could be concussion related, but then again, it could be timing, with your resistance low and then the fall, just threw your body into a tizzy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you copy and paste into a word program from the print page, you don't have to print 11 pages. I reduced the size of the pictures, changed places with most of them so they were mostly all on the same lines in a couple of places and got it down to 6 pages. Saved it. Didn't think and started printing it before I started editing it. So I have all 11 printed.


Great idea. I would have deleted a few photos, but hit print before realizing, then my printer went crazy and printed two full copies and some misc pages. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I did what I say every year that I won't do again. I "shoveled" the driveway. Pushed instead of shoveled, actually. took me 45 minutes and only 3/8-1/2". I am done. Sitting here resting and drying off. Bonnie, I LOVE YOU!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the mitten instructions! My hands never got cold. My face was beet red, but I think more from the exercise, than from being really cold. DH will still end up running the snow blower, but at least I cleared it once, and it won't be so bad for him to do. He's working days for the weekend, then afternoon shift on Monday. I decided I'd better go out and check the RV. Remembered to check the bathroom cabinet, and discovered I had forgotten to take all the soaps and shampoos ect., out, so grabbed a bag and brought all of that in to thaw out. I don't think anything had frozen enough to break the containers, so should be ok. Discovered a mouse in the trap under the steering wheel by the pedals. Very little evidence of any, so hoping that was a one off. I got him in the garbage, and rotated traps so I didn't have to come in the house to find something to bait them with. DH texted me to just move them around, thinking there should still be enough smell of bait to work. I hate mice!!!! I will have to get some more Irish Spring soap. I don't think I have enough in there. I can hardly smell it when I go in.
> 
> I'm caught up here, so I think I will get the bubble wrap, scissors, and tape measure, and insulate some windows. I thought I would get lucky and be able to use free bubble wrap, but what I was given has huge bubbles in small pieces, and won't stay up, and I can't cut to fit, as it lets the air out of the rest of the bubbles if I do. Our renter has covered their windows the past 2 winters and it has kept the house warmer, and the heating bill down, so I'm going to try it. As it's to go to the teens and below the next few days, I need to get it done. We stopped at Staples last night, instead of Walmart or Target, who were horribly busy, and got lucky. The big rolls were only 12" wide. Windows are 19 1/2" x 27". They had several rolls up on the top shelf that are 30" x 20' with no price on them. We took 2 and went to the register and asked the price. $5 each roll! I sent DH back for a 3rd roll. Now to find the energy to do it.........


Don't you just love shoveling? But it is good cardio.
Ooooh, we have a Staples in Scottsbluff, I think I'll stop on Monday and see if they have it, I could use that on the 2 basement windows and that would be fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the kitchen cleaned up, and a pork shoulder roast in my Ipot Gem multicooker (it doesn't have the pressure cooker option) with veggies and I used some veggie broth, apple cider, balsamic vinegar, dijon mustard, garlic, thyme, and rosemary in with it. It smells lovely. I just had a thought, I should go cut up an apple and put in it. So now, I can sit and knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! And here it is 100 degrees higher as it is 61F right now. Would probably seem like summer to you Bonnie. 
Sure hope you are feeling at least a little better. Did the doctor give you any suggestions on what you could try eating tht wouldn't cause you discomfort until the surgery?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your kids have a great vacation I would love to have 0, it's been really cold here, -40 the last 2 nights.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go Sonja and Margaret, well anyone else that likes them too. :sm04: 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/these-socks-are-bananas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Kathy! thank you so much for finding this information! I have been asked before to join the Athens Fibercraft guild but just have never gotten around to checking it out and here you are in MN and you found out so much for me! Yes, most definitiely I will check them out after the dental and house stuff settles down. I am going to begin my search now for the "Babe" and other spinning wheel plans. Thank you!!!
:sm02: 


gottastch said:


> Same for me, Gwen, in my dream world :sm01: Luckily, I have friends who are living that dream and they are very generous with their fiber. I make them soap or whatever else I can think of. My wheel has just a lacquered finish so looks woodsy and rustic...my favorite. There are some very pretty wheels out there but they all do pretty much the same thing. There are enough ratios on this one so I can do thin-thin and the orifice opening is large enough to do artsy bulky yarn. I looked at countless YouTube videos to learn to spin but most of it is trial and error. If you have the basics down, from your drop spindle, you have the basic idea about what's happening. There is one wheel called "Babe" I believe that is pvc pipe and a bicycle wheel that I bet B could look at and make for you. I have also seen spinning wheel plans on-line too. Where there is a will, there's a way. Once the dental and house things settle down maybe it can become a reality for you. You are near Athens, correct? I'm not sure how accurate this list is but I googled for spinning guilds in your area and maybe there is someone who can help you here, when/if you are ready:
> 
> ATHENS, GA
> Athena Spinners
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't cry much more but this brought tears. --- http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=25463


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I have the kitchen cleaned up, and a pork shoulder roast in my Ipot Gem multicooker (it doesn't have the pressure cooker option) with veggies and I used some veggie broth, apple cider, balsamic vinegar, dijon mustard, garlic, thyme, and rosemary in with it. It smells lovely. I just had a thought, I should go cut up an apple and put in it. So now, I can sit and knit.


cooking & knitting. . .Oh My. . .multitasking. . . :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH Ev! Sorry about the mishap; hopefully nothing is broken. I would guess it was just bad timing in regard to the feeling sick/vomiting/diarrhea but then I am certainly not a qualified medical person as others here may have a totally different take on it.

I'm going to put "praying for a windfall" on my prayer list for BOTH of us. Would certainly welcome a visit from you if it ever happens.


EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> friend sent husband by to take all my stuff to recycle and land fill. What a blessing now I have an empty sun porch again. Christmas tree also went down stairs to crawl space and he found dryer hose unhooked and sending moisture up in to the house. He came up and got my duct tape and fixed it. It has only been fixed temporarily anyway as it will move as soon as bathroom addition is on. Everything is waiting on the addition for repair and replacement and rearranging. I wish it to be done quickly. LOL


That was so thoughtful of them! I'm glad someone came to help with a few things. You sure didn't need that moisture going up into the house. You might need the moisture in the house, but not that way. Hope the addition can be done soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great idea. I would have deleted a few photos, but hit print before realizing, then my printer went crazy and printed two full copies and some misc pages. :sm16:


 :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are soooooo lucky to have folks with medical training here that know some sound advise to give.....I never would have thought this (hitting head).....thank you flyty1n and to jinx who also questioned if you'd hit your head.


flyty1n said:


> Definitely. Yes as Jinx said. Get thee to an emergency room to be checked out. Nausea and vomiting and dizziness are classic signs of a subdural hematoma, a brain bleed that can be deadly. You must be seen and they will know if to worry or not. Look in a mirror. Check your pupils. Are they equal in size? Do they react to light quickly? Also tests of a brain bleed or concussion. l


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just love shoveling? But it is good cardio.
> Ooooh, we have a Staples in Scottsbluff, I think I'll stop on Monday and see if they have it, I could use that on the 2 basement windows and that would be fantastic. :sm24:


I pretty much just pushed the snow, only picking up the shovel to empty it at the side of the driveway, often just kicking the shovel to get the snow off, instead of lifting it. I know better than to actually shovel.

We found the wide bubble wrap up on the top shelf at ours. The 12" was on sale, buy 1 get 2 or buy 2 get 1, I forget.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have the kitchen cleaned up, and a pork shoulder roast in my Ipot Gem multicooker (it doesn't have the pressure cooker option) with veggies and I used some veggie broth, apple cider, balsamic vinegar, dijon mustard, garlic, thyme, and rosemary in with it. It smells lovely. I just had a thought, I should go cut up an apple and put in it. So now, I can sit and knit.


I think I'm going to put stuffed pork chops, the rest of the stuffing, and if there's room a small acorn squash in the instant pot. I haven't gotten to the windows yet......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sonja and Margaret, well anyone else that likes them too. :sm04:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/these-socks-are-bananas


 :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the banana socks KayeJo. Of course I may be 100 before I can knit them; _stil_ working on the green striped socks. 
When I grow up......yada yada yada....


Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sonja and Margaret, well anyone else that likes them too. :sm04:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/these-socks-are-bananas


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just took the stuffed cabbage leaves I had made and frozen out of the oven....so nice to have a good meal with such little effort and it is homemade to boot! TTYL


tami_ohio said:


> I think I'm going to put stuffed pork chops, the rest of the stuffing, and if there's room a small acorn squash in the instant pot. I haven't gotten to the windows yet......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sonja and Margaret, well anyone else that likes them too. :sm04:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/these-socks-are-bananas


I saw these earlier on , at first I thought it was a pretty lace pattern , then on a closer look realised they were bananas and that was with my glasses on ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Dil’s mishap saga is continuing....ds said last night...goto the ER. So off she went again. Had a very feisty woman dr who did countless tests. Long and short of it is...the hematoma is just that now. Said something about 3rd degree. No sign of infection. White blood count normal. Also did more extensive blood work which will come back in 3 days. Ultra sound showed no blood clot. Told her stop the antibiotics elevate leg with heating pad for 3 days. And back to said dr for checkup. In meantime keep close watch on the leg. Such craziness.....too much stress ????
EJ did you hit your head? Better have yourself checked out....better safe than sorry. 
Bonnie, sure hope dr does surgery sooner than later.
Gwen, way to be upbeat! Hopefully between friend and dh the problem will get fixed next week. I also am knitting socks - first pair. It’s not too bad, sure hope they will fit and also will be comfortable. I do have iffy feet. 
Ttyl


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ev, so sorry for your fall and illness. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry you took such a fall but I don't think that should give you diarrhea but the pain my give you vomiting . I hope you are better soon.



EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, yuk! I hope you can stay home.


Pearls Girls said:


> Maine is supposed to get 14-18 inches of snow , not counting sleet and freezing rain besides.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I pretty much just pushed the snow, only picking up the shovel to empty it at the side of the driveway, often just kicking the shovel to get the snow off, instead of lifting it. I know better than to actually shovel.
> 
> We found the wide bubble wrap up on the top shelf at ours. The 12" was on sale, buy 1 get 2 or buy 2 get 1, I forget.


I pretty much just push too, but shoveling sounds more impressive. :sm04: 
Nobody else needs to know. lol
I'll look for it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I'm going to put stuffed pork chops, the rest of the stuffing, and if there's room a small acorn squash in the instant pot. I haven't gotten to the windows yet......


That sounds good too. :sm24: 
On the plus side, the windows aren't going anywhere, so you know where to find them when your ready to tackle them. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the banana socks KayeJo. Of course I may be 100 before I can knit them; _stil_ working on the green striped socks.
> When I grow up......yada yada yada....
> 
> :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these earlier on , at first I thought it was a pretty lace pattern , then on a closer look realised they were bananas and that was with my glasses on ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

got some groceries, not what I went for. The 3rd truck for the store came as I was leaving. They are stocking shelves quickly. The store usually has a truck every day. They will not get in after today for 2 more days. I guess church is being canceled tomorrow. . . police do not want cars blocking the street and clean up efforts. Everyone is preparing for the biggest of the season so far. Schools are happy Monday is already a holiday as they have had days off this school year early for ice. The cold has been fierce, the snow has been sparse so far. The slopes all make their own snow along with plenty of snow in the mountains.
Wood is in, I got separate meals that can be made on top of the gas stove or wood stove in case we lose electricity. Hunkering down for a few days. My nest is all set and plenty in the store house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Dil's mishap saga is continuing....ds said last night...goto the ER. So off she went again. Had a very feisty woman dr who did countless tests. Long and short of it is...the hematoma is just that now. Said something about 3rd degree. No sign of infection. White blood count normal. Also did more extensive blood work which will come back in 3 days. Ultra sound showed no blood clot. Told her stop the antibiotics elevate leg with heating pad for 3 days. And back to said dr for checkup. In meantime keep close watch on the leg. Such craziness.....too much stress ????
> EJ did you hit your head? Better have yourself checked out....better safe than sorry.
> Bonnie, sure hope dr does surgery sooner than later.
> Gwen, way to be upbeat! Hopefully between friend and dh the problem will get fixed next week. I also am knitting socks - first pair. It's not too bad, sure hope they will fit and also will be comfortable. I do have iffy feet.
> Ttyl


Oh that poor girl, but at least it sounds like she has found a very proficient and dedicated doctor. Hopefully she'll be good as new by Friday.

Try them on as you go. Carefully! :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> got some groceries, not what I went for. The 3rd truck for the store came as I was leaving. They are stocking shelves quickly. The store usually has a truck every day. They will not get in after today for 2 more days. I guess church is being canceled tomorrow. . . police do not want cars blocking the street and clean up efforts. Everyone is preparing for the biggest of the season so far. Schools are happy Monday is already a holiday as they have had days off this school year early for ice. The cold has been fierce, the snow has been sparse so far. The slopes all make their own snow along with plenty of snow in the mountains.
> Wood is in, I got separate meals that can be made on top of the gas stove or wood stove in case we lose electricity. Hunkering down for a few days. My nest is all set and plenty in the store house.


Good that the friend came by and spotted the issue with the dryer, moisture in the house isn't good, and if it was blowing any lint around, that wouldn't be good either. 
Good too that you got stocked up before bad weather, not fun to go out in a mess.
When we get a winter warning here, you'd think we were in the far north and going to be snowed in for weeks the way people raid the stores and panic, lol, even when we get a big snow, it's usually only bad for one day. :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

He told me fat free fluids. At lunch time I cooked some spaghetti & put the cooked spaghetti in some beef broth, that seemed to sit ok so I'm going to try some more for supper. I don't feel too bad this afternoon ????????I can get through the next 36 hours without another attack????????


Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! And here it is 100 degrees higher as it is 61F right now. Would probably seem like summer to you Bonnie.
> Sure hope you are feeling at least a little better. Did the doctor give you any suggestions on what you could try eating tht wouldn't cause you discomfort until the surgery?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He told me fat free fluids. At lunch time I cooked some spaghetti & put the cooked spaghetti in some beef broth, that seemed to sit ok so I'm going to try some more for supper. I don't feel too bad this afternoon ????????I can get through the next 36 hours without another attack????????


Hopefully the attacks will start to subside and you won't have too many before surgery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful


thewren said:


> i don't cry much more but this brought tears. --- http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=25463


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just took the stuffed cabbage leaves I had made and frozen out of the oven....so nice to have a good meal with such little effort and it is homemade to boot! TTYL


I used Stove Top stuffing, chicken flavor, browned the thick chops in the instant pot on saute', stuffed them, then put the halved acorn squash in the middle and on the side, then the rest of the stuffing in a foil "bowl" on top of that. Hopefully it will be ready in about 45 minutes. I can smell it already! I guessed at the time. My meat chart didn't have pork chops, just pork loin or roast, so I guessed on the time going by those. Only other thing dirtied to cook was the bowl I heated the water and mixed the stuffing in, and a sharp knife and spoon. Of course there will be dishes and utensils to eat on/with, but what's new with that?! Cabbage rolls are good. I do a roaster full at one time, cook them all in tomato juice, then when cooled, freeze in meal sized portions. Can't get much easier that thawing, heating and making instant mashed potatoes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Dil's mishap saga is continuing....ds said last night...goto the ER. So off she went again. Had a very feisty woman dr who did countless tests. Long and short of it is...the hematoma is just that now. Said something about 3rd degree. No sign of infection. White blood count normal. Also did more extensive blood work which will come back in 3 days. Ultra sound showed no blood clot. Told her stop the antibiotics elevate leg with heating pad for 3 days. And back to said dr for checkup. In meantime keep close watch on the leg. Such craziness.....too much stress ????
> EJ did you hit your head? Better have yourself checked out....better safe than sorry.
> Bonnie, sure hope dr does surgery sooner than later.
> Gwen, way to be upbeat! Hopefully between friend and dh the problem will get fixed next week. I also am knitting socks - first pair. It's not too bad, sure hope they will fit and also will be comfortable. I do have iffy feet.
> Ttyl


Your poor DIL, I hope this is the final fix, poor girl


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Dil's mishap saga is continuing....ds said last night...goto the ER. So off she went again. Had a very feisty woman dr who did countless tests. Long and short of it is...the hematoma is just that now. Said something about 3rd degree. No sign of infection. White blood count normal. Also did more extensive blood work which will come back in 3 days. Ultra sound showed no blood clot. Told her stop the antibiotics elevate leg with heating pad for 3 days. And back to said dr for checkup. In meantime keep close watch on the leg. Such craziness.....too much stress ????
> EJ did you hit your head? Better have yourself checked out....better safe than sorry.
> Bonnie, sure hope dr does surgery sooner than later.
> Gwen, way to be upbeat! Hopefully between friend and dh the problem will get fixed next week. I also am knitting socks - first pair. It's not too bad, sure hope they will fit and also will be comfortable. I do have iffy feet.
> Ttyl


I have iffy feet. Used to walk on gravel bare foot. No way now. They don't bother me, but the pair I am working on now, I will purl the sole, instead of knit it. I am doing them magic loop, so the foot will be all on one needle, so easy to remember which are the sole stitches. That will put the smooth stockinette stitches on the inside against my foot. Might be something for you to think about.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds good too. :sm24:
> On the plus side, the windows aren't going anywhere, so you know where to find them when your ready to tackle them. :sm04:


No, the windows aren't going anywhere, but the high temperature for tomorrow is 14 with a low of 7 or below. But I'm not doing them tonight.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> got some groceries, not what I went for. The 3rd truck for the store came as I was leaving. They are stocking shelves quickly. The store usually has a truck every day. They will not get in after today for 2 more days. I guess church is being canceled tomorrow. . . police do not want cars blocking the street and clean up efforts. Everyone is preparing for the biggest of the season so far. Schools are happy Monday is already a holiday as they have had days off this school year early for ice. The cold has been fierce, the snow has been sparse so far. The slopes all make their own snow along with plenty of snow in the mountains.
> Wood is in, I got separate meals that can be made on top of the gas stove or wood stove in case we lose electricity. Hunkering down for a few days. My nest is all set and plenty in the store house.


Sounds very cozy actually. I might just be a wee bit envious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> got some groceries, not what I went for. The 3rd truck for the store came as I was leaving. They are stocking shelves quickly. The store usually has a truck every day. They will not get in after today for 2 more days. I guess church is being canceled tomorrow. . . police do not want cars blocking the street and clean up efforts. Everyone is preparing for the biggest of the season so far. Schools are happy Monday is already a holiday as they have had days off this school year early for ice. The cold has been fierce, the snow has been sparse so far. The slopes all make their own snow along with plenty of snow in the mountains.
> Wood is in, I got separate meals that can be made on top of the gas stove or wood stove in case we lose electricity. Hunkering down for a few days. My nest is all set and plenty in the store house.


I'm glad you got out and back safely with everything needed to hunker down until you can safely get out again. It's pretty nasty here. I don't know how much snow we've gotten since I shoveled this afternoon. Good you have options for cooking. I have a gas cook top, but electric oven. We do have portable generators if the power goes, to keep the furnace and sump pump going, and will be able to switch between things to keep the freezer cold. Stay safe and warm. How is your DH handling the bad weather?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He told me fat free fluids. At lunch time I cooked some spaghetti & put the cooked spaghetti in some beef broth, that seemed to sit ok so I'm going to try some more for supper. I don't feel too bad this afternoon ????????I can get through the next 36 hours without another attack????????


Crossing mine for you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s snowing a little this afternoon & blowing like mad. I called & made a reservation at a hotel for tomorrow night in Saskatoon as I have to be there at 7 am Monday & you never know what the weather will be


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that poor girl, but at least it sounds like she has found a very proficient and dedicated doctor. Hopefully she'll be good as new by Friday.
> 
> Try them on as you go. Carefully! :sm04:


I did try it on like you said very carefully. I'm thinking about 1/2 " before toe decrease. A little bit nervous as to how far to knit foot before toe decrease.... don't want it too long nor too short so it's too tight.

My dhs bil passed away the beginning of the week. Funeral is on Friday in California. We might drive down with bil and sil. Trying to work it out now. If so I'll need a mindless project and not one which requires dpns. No matter which car we drive neither is super large. And I will be in the back seat. Cant possibly knit dishcloths for 13 hours lol! I do have lots of spare yarn though so just need to figure something out. I will go bonkers if I can't knit. Have lots of lace weight yarn....maybe a shawl/scarf - a mindless pattern nothing too crazy.... Not that I need one, but could give it away eventually I suppose. Why is it that when I need to figure out what to knit I can't remember any of the things I was interested in trying?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He told me fat free fluids. At lunch time I cooked some spaghetti & put the cooked spaghetti in some beef broth, that seemed to sit ok so I'm going to try some more for supper. I don't feel too bad this afternoon ????????I can get through the next 36 hours without another attack????????


Good fingers crossed here too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have iffy feet. Used to walk on gravel bare foot. No way now. They don't bother me, but the pair I am working on now, I will purl the sole, instead of knit it. I am doing them magic loop, so the foot will be all on one needle, so easy to remember which are the sole stitches. That will put the smooth stockinette stitches on the inside against my foot. Might be something for you to think about.


Not using the magic loop but small circular and dpns. Have plural stitches on outside so hope that will help the foot issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, the windows aren't going anywhere, but the high temperature for tomorrow is 14 with a low of 7 or below. But I'm not doing them tonight.


 :sm19: Yuck!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I did try it on like you said very carefully. I'm thinking about 1/2 " before toe decrease. A little bit nervous as to how far to knit foot before toe decrease.... don't want it too long nor too short so it's too tight.
> 
> My dhs bil passed away the beginning of the week. Funeral is on Friday in California. We might drive down with bil and sil. Trying to work it out now. If so I'll need a mindless project and not one which requires dpns. No matter which car we drive neither is super large. And I will be in the back seat. Cant possibly knit dishcloths for 13 hours lol! I do have lots of spare yarn though so just need to figure something out. I will go bonkers if I can't knit. Have lots of lace weight yarn....maybe a shawl/scarf - a mindless pattern nothing too crazy.... Not that I need one, but could give it away eventually I suppose. Why is it that when I need to figure out what to knit I can't remember any of the things I was interested in trying?


Start your toe about 2 inches before the total length of foot.
I'm so sorry about your DH's BIL. Maybe a cowl, fingerless gloves, baby leg warmers...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Start your toe about 2 inches before the total length of foot.
> I'm so sorry about your DH's BIL. Maybe a cowl, fingerless gloves, baby leg warmers...


I do preemie caps when I want something mindless to work on.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Start your toe about 2 inches before the total length of foot.
> I'm so sorry about your DH's BIL. Maybe a cowl, fingerless gloves, baby leg warmers...


I have some Boboli lace weight yarn. Variegated am thinking either make the shawl I've done before ...it's called Japanese waves, or else the nurmilintu which might be a better option since I have the variegated yarn and am wondering if a lacy pattern will show up in the yarn. Just dont know. It also looks like the yarn might have a bit of a halo as well plus I have lots of it! ....any suggestions most welcome!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you got out and back safely with everything needed to hunker down until you can safely get out again. It's pretty nasty here. I don't know how much snow we've gotten since I shoveled this afternoon. Good you have options for cooking. I have a gas cook top, but electric oven. We do have portable generators if the power goes, to keep the furnace and sump pump going, and will be able to switch between things to keep the freezer cold. Stay safe and warm. How is your DH handling the bad weather?


Mine is also a gas cooktop and electric stove. I couldn't run portable generator, you have to lift the fuel to fill and if there is a pull cord, I'm sunk.
DH does not handle anything well now. He doesn't want to do anything or go out. Doesn't like short days. stays up long nights. Mostly after 12 every evening before I can talk him to bed. Now that I am wincing in pain more, he wants to help but there is nothing he can do. so he stands in my way looking sad. Because he now has no depth perception, he might as well be blind as he can't touch or find anything. I'm trying to stay cheerful.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all

Ev


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I do preemie caps when I want something mindless to work on.


Hmmm don't have anywhere to bring those....but my youngest dd goes to a winter fair before Christmas and sells her hand made baby shoes there. She's been wanting me to knit the cable hats and sell them at her booth..... I made lots this past winter and attached fur pompoms to them. I can knit those in my sleep! That might be a better idea......not into anothe scarf so much or shawl for that matter. If it got super cold here it might be a different matter. I'm beginning to think I should try to sell the boboli....it is really pretty. Picked up a bunch at a quick sale around 4 or 5 years ago and never have done a thing with it....although I did swatch it at one point.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have some Boboli lace weight yarn. Variegated am thinking either make the shawl I've done before ...it's called Japanese waves, or else the nurmilintu which might be a better option since I have the variegated yarn and am wondering if a lacy pattern will show up in the yarn. Just dont know. It also looks like the yarn might have a bit of a halo as well plus I have lots of it! ....any suggestions most welcome!


That's really pretty yarn, the nurmilintu is a really pretty shawl, would be gorgeous together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


Holy mole, well one way to look at it, is that if you hadn't fallen, you might not have gone to urgent care and found out you have a virus, so at least now you can rest and heal your whole body for the next week. I sure hope you start feeling much better very quickly, and no more illness for quite some time.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Kaye Jo. At least when I do something I do it up all the way LOL

Ev


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's snowing a little this afternoon & blowing like mad. I called & made a reservation at a hotel for tomorrow night in Saskatoon as I have to be there at 7 am Monday & you never know what the weather will be


It's been snowing hard here. Roads are getting bad. Several counties around us are at a level 3 weather alert, meaning that roads are closed to all non-essential personel. I am waiting for ours to go from level 2 to a level 3. DH will still have to work in the morning since he is considered essential personel. He will most likely take my car to work, as it is 4 wheel drive. By then it may even be cancelled and not need to worry about it.

I'm glad you have planned ahead.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


So glad you got checked and got some hydration. Hoping you can overcome the stomach virus and keep yourself hydrated. You already know to "drink lots of fluid".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I did try it on like you said very carefully. I'm thinking about 1/2 " before toe decrease. A little bit nervous as to how far to knit foot before toe decrease.... don't want it too long nor too short so it's too tight.
> 
> My dhs bil passed away the beginning of the week. Funeral is on Friday in California. We might drive down with bil and sil. Trying to work it out now. If so I'll need a mindless project and not one which requires dpns. No matter which car we drive neither is super large. And I will be in the back seat. Cant possibly knit dishcloths for 13 hours lol! I do have lots of spare yarn though so just need to figure something out. I will go bonkers if I can't knit. Have lots of lace weight yarn....maybe a shawl/scarf - a mindless pattern nothing too crazy.... Not that I need one, but could give it away eventually I suppose. Why is it that when I need to figure out what to knit I can't remember any of the things I was interested in trying?


I'm sorry for your loss.

If the sock comes to the bottom of your big toe, about 2" from the end of your big toe, it's time to start your decreases. A scarf would be good. If you did dishcloths, you would have a ready supply for gifts or future use!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Not using the magic loop but small circular and dpns. Have plural stitches on outside so hope that will help the foot issues.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm19: Yuck!


Yep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I have some Boboli lace weight yarn. Variegated am thinking either make the shawl I've done before ...it's called Japanese waves, or else the nurmilintu which might be a better option since I have the variegated yarn and am wondering if a lacy pattern will show up in the yarn. Just dont know. It also looks like the yarn might have a bit of a halo as well plus I have lots of it! ....any suggestions most welcome!


If the yarn has a halo, it's not something I personally would take on a road trip like that. To much distraction, and I would be frogging a lot, which doesn't work well with halo type yarn. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo. At least when I do something I do it up all the way LOL
> 
> Ev


Lol, true. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Mine is also a gas cooktop and electric stove. I couldn't run portable generator, you have to lift the fuel to fill and if there is a pull cord, I'm sunk.
> DH does not handle anything well now. He doesn't want to do anything or go out. Doesn't like short days. stays up long nights. Mostly after 12 every evening before I can talk him to bed. Now that I am wincing in pain more, he wants to help but there is nothing he can do. so he stands in my way looking sad. Because he now has no depth perception, he might as well be blind as he can't touch or find anything. I'm trying to stay cheerful.


Hugs. Our small generator has a switch, with cord back up, but you would still need to be able to put gas in it. I did wonder how he was handling things. Though mostly I was thinking at that point about the weather. It is so hard for all concerned. Mom didn't want to go anywhere, either. Though she didn't have sight problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


I'm glad that it's no worse than that. Bad enough though. Glad they could get you rehydrated, and feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm don't have anywhere to bring those....but my youngest dd goes to a winter fair before Christmas and sells her hand made baby shoes there. She's been wanting me to knit the cable hats and sell them at her booth..... I made lots this past winter and attached fur pompoms to them. I can knit those in my sleep! That might be a better idea......not into anothe scarf so much or shawl for that matter. If it got super cold here it might be a different matter. I'm beginning to think I should try to sell the boboli....it is really pretty. Picked up a bunch at a quick sale around 4 or 5 years ago and never have done a thing with it....although I did swatch it at one point.....


Hats are good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I go see the surgeon on Thursday & hopefully will know soon after????????it can't come soon enough. I feel like sh**


Are they thinking you have an infection? Or is it 'just' stones causing a blockage?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG!! The pork was delicious, the cobbler put us all into diabetic coma. lol
I used apples I'd canned, tasted great but I should have cut the sugar they had in the recipe, it was really too sweet, but great flavor otherwise.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Just finished my socks. . will send a picture thru Kaye-Jo. . .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just finished my socks. . will send a picture thru Kaye-Jo. . .


I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.

Edit to say, I like the yarn.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


Good thing it isn't any worse, but tough luck to get hit with the flu. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty yarn, the nurmilintu is a really pretty shawl, would be gorgeous together.


Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> If the sock comes to the bottom of your big toe, about 2" from the end of your big toe, it's time to start your decreases. A scarf would be good. If you did dishcloths, you would have a ready supply for gifts or future use!


Ok thank you...this is very helpful. True re dishcloths, but rather boring for hours on end!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> If the yarn has a halo, it's not something I personally would take on a road trip like that. To much distraction, and I would be frogging a lot, which doesn't work well with halo type yarn. Just my thoughts.


Hmmmm. Point taken....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


Great looking socks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!! The pork was delicious, the cobbler put us all into diabetic coma. lol
> I used apples I'd canned, tasted great but I should have cut the sugar they had in the recipe, it was really too sweet, but great flavor otherwise.


Sounds delicious! Ours was good, too, but I put it in to long. The chops were falling apart, and so was the squash, but so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


That's gorgeous!!!! I think it would be beautiful together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Just finished my socks. . will send a picture thru Kaye-Jo. . .


Bet it feels good! I have one I just started the heel gusset on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


Did you hit your head? If yes then the vomiting could be a sign of a head injury. But the diarrhoea makes it less likely. Could be that you weren't well and you slipped for that reason and the vomiting and diarrhoea are actually a part of this. But if any likelihood you bumped your head get it checked to be on the safe side as it can be very serious. And don't drive yourself to emerg.

Edit: see it was a stomach bug. Good to know much as you don't want a stomach bug.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


Love them! Came out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds delicious! Ours was good, too, but I put it in to long. The chops were falling apart, and so was the squash, but so good.


Squork, lol, but tender is good. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


Beautiful yarn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ok thank you...this is very helpful. True re dishcloths, but rather boring for hours on end!


Yes, that many hours of dishcloths would be. How about taking cotton for dishcloths, and yarn for hats? Switch off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David's watching reruns of Big Bang Theory, it's so funny, when it first came out, he wouldn't watch it, said it was stupid, then he started watching reruns in like the 3rd or 4th year, and got hooked. lol But you gotta love the cast, they all work together so well.

We're watching The Masked Singer now, should be interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sonja and Margaret, well anyone else that likes them too. :sm04:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/these-socks-are-bananas


Well those have added to my library. They are fun. Maybe I should knit myself a pair I go up to join David. They do grow sugar cane there. Talking to David this money and He had been lent a car for a week so went for a drive and was driving through cane fields when i rang. Assume they grow bananas.
Looking at google looks like they are grown commercially north and south of Cairns so I guess they would grow in the area.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous!!!! I think it would be beautiful together.


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, that many hours of dishcloths would be. How about taking cotton for dishcloths, and yarn for hats? Switch off.


Good thought!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well those have added to my library. They are fun. Maybe I should knit myself a pair I go up to join David. They do grow sugar cane there. Talking to David this money and He had been lent a car for a week so went for a drive and was driving through cane fields when i rang. Assume they grow bananas.
> Looking at google looks like they are grown commercially north and south of Cairns so I guess they would grow in the area.


They're cute but waaaaaaaayyyy beyond my pay grade!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well those have added to my library. They are fun. Maybe I should knit myself a pair I go up to join David. They do grow sugar cane there. Talking to David this money and He had been lent a car for a week so went for a drive and was driving through cane fields when i rang. Assume they grow bananas.
> Looking at google looks like they are grown commercially north and south of Cairns so I guess they would grow in the area.


That would be a great idea. Cool that he was loaned a car to use, nice to get out and see the surrounding area. 
Will you rent a car when you go up there?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ‘’adopted’’ parents.
I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can’t eat solids. He’s going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time. 
Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


The yarn is lovely indeed, good looking socks Pearls Girls.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Went out to check chickens. . . filled feeder(2 gal), filled waterer (2.5 gal), added some calcium and collected 2 brown and 1 blue egg.
I had to shovel my way out. . . over 3 inches already noisy snow as it hit my jacket, yet light and fluffy so far, and 12 degrees. The girls will be OK if I don't get out until later Monday. If any eggs freeze, I'll just toss them. Not going to go out in a storm. The girls have a beautiful home and a fenced in run that is covered on top with tarps and clear plastic on the sides to allow sun in.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


Gorgeous! My favorite colors.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I used Stove Top stuffing, chicken flavor, browned the thick chops in the instant pot on saute', stuffed them, then put the halved acorn squash in the middle and on the side, then the rest of the stuffing in a foil "bowl" on top of that. Hopefully it will be ready in about 45 minutes. I can smell it already! I guessed at the time. My meat chart didn't have pork chops, just pork loin or roast, so I guessed on the time going by those. Only other thing dirtied to cook was the bowl I heated the water and mixed the stuffing in, and a sharp knife and spoon. Of course there will be dishes and utensils to eat on/with, but what's new with that?! Cabbage rolls are good. I do a roaster full at one time, cook them all in tomato juice, then when cooled, freeze in meal sized portions. Can't get much easier that thawing, heating and making instant mashed potatoes!


How do you put stuffed pork chops in the Ipot and then add water or juice for steaming? How did it all come out??? Did you set the chops on a rack above the liquid? I just cant visualize it. Please help me to see how to do all this. . . I have pork chops in the freezer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


I'm glad the car ran great, but am so sorry to hear about your adopted dad. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


It's really pretty but between a slight halo and the variegation I'm not sure a lace would shoe up. A simple one would probably work as the holes would show up most of the time but a complicated lace would get lost.
A think you were talking of a shawl- one of those mainly stockinette with some rows of holes would work. the simple row of k2tog, yo style every dozen rows idea. Can't think of names of them right now or how to search for them!
Variegated looks good in stockinette I think but the rows of simple lace lift it and make it a bit more interesting to look at and to knit.

Edit looked up the nurmilintu and yes that should work. A good block of stockinette to show off the colour but the edging should show up the lace work


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad that it's no worse than that. Bad enough though. Glad they could get you rehydrated, and feeling better.


cheer up and feel better soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be a great idea. Cool that he was loaned a car to use, nice to get out and see the surrounding area.
> Will you rent a car when you go up there?


Most likely- he hopes to get a few days off so we have 10 days off with weekends and public holidays. So a chance for him to go further than he would do otherwise as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad the car ran great, but am so sorry to hear about your adopted dad. Hugs.


Thank you it was quite a shock, but he has had a very full life and still got his sense of humour. They are both an inspiration and their marriage has seen 68 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


That is sad for all concerned- even when someone reaches this age it is still hard for everyone. Did you know when you went to see them how unwell He was?

Edit: see it was a surprise to see him so frail


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Great looking socks!


Thank you. It is Red Heart with Aloe. Flavor (color) is Christmas. I really tried to get them done in time, going to wear them anyway as I love the colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


So glad you got to see your adopted family, but sorry that the dad is deteriorating, but to be 94 is pretty darn good for sure. 
Great that the car is going well, sunburn not so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Most likely- he hopes to get a few days off so we have 10 days off with weekends and public holidays. So a chance for him to go further than he would do otherwise as well.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How do you put stuffed pork chops in the Ipot and then add water or juice for steaming? How did it all come out??? Did you set the chops on a rack above the liquid? I just cant visualize it. Please help me to see how to do all this. . . I have pork chops in the freezer.


I put oil in the bottom, just enough to brown the chops on the saute' setting. When they were browned, I removed them and added liquid, water, apple juice, whatever you like. Scrape off all the browned bits on the bottom so you don't get the burn alert, which will turn the pot off. Put in the rack that came with the pot. Place the chops on top of the rack. I used Stove Top Stuffing, so mixed that as per directions on the box, but didn't cook it in the microwave like I normally would. I stuffed the chops before I put them on the rack, but after I browned them. I made a foil "bowl" out of a double layer of foil, and put the rest of the stuffing in that. I then set that in the pot on top of the chops. I had 3 chops. I used the manual pressure setting and set it for 46 minutes, but it was plenty long. My recipe book that came with my pot didn't list times for pork chops, just pork loin for I think 30 minutes per pound, and pork roast for 20 minutes, but I am only going by memory on this, as I am not in the kitchen right now to check. I had 1.5 pounds of chops. I just took a guess. I might do 40 next time, and if that is still to long, go to 35 the next time. At least until I find a recipe for them! Does this help? If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Love them! Came out great.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you. It is Red Heart with Aloe. Flavor (color) is Christmas. I really tried to get them done in time, going to wear them anyway as I love the colors.


I thought they looked familiar! I made the same socks! I love them, too. I wish I could find that yarn again. I'd make another pair.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!! The pork was delicious, the cobbler put us all into diabetic coma. lol
> I used apples I'd canned, tasted great but I should have cut the sugar they had in the recipe, it was really too sweet, but great flavor otherwise.


Cobbler. . .you made a cobbler? I didn't see your recipe for that???? lol Sounds all delicious.
I made stuffed pasta shells from the freezer case with meatballs, sauce and lots of cheese on top w/ burnt broccoli. Dh is getting used to burn veggies, I'm starting to like the roasted taste LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Cobbler. . .you made a cobbler? I didn't see your recipe for that???? lol Sounds all delicious.
> I made stuffed pasta shells from the freezer case with meatballs, sauce and lots of cheese on top w/ burnt broccoli. Dh is getting used to burn veggies, I'm starting to like the roasted taste LOL


:sm23: 
https://cincyshopper.com/apple-cobbler/


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


So Sorry for your "DAD" . My BIL had same. Glad that you got to visit anyway and that your car works so well. {{{{{hugs}}}}} to comfort you in your sadness.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> The yarn is lovely indeed, good looking socks Pearls Girls.


Thank you. . .they were fun to knit but, glad that they are finally done.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I put oil in the bottom, just enough to brown the chops on the saute' setting. When they were browned, I removed them and added liquid, water, apple juice, whatever you like. Scrape off all the browned bits on the bottom so you don't get the burn alert, which will turn the pot off. Put in the rack that came with the pot. Place the chops on top of the rack. I used Stove Top Stuffing, so mixed that as per directions on the box, but didn't cook it in the microwave like I normally would. I stuffed the chops before I put them on the rack, but after I browned them. I made a foil "bowl" out of a double layer of foil, and put the rest of the stuffing in that. I then set that in the pot on top of the chops. I had 3 chops. I used the manual pressure setting and set it for 46 minutes, but it was plenty long. My recipe book that came with my pot didn't list times for pork chops, just pork loin for I think 30 minutes per pound, and pork roast for 20 minutes, but I am only going by memory on this, as I am not in the kitchen right now to check. I had 1.5 pounds of chops. I just took a guess. I might do 40 next time, and if that is still to long, go to 35 the next time. At least until I find a recipe for them! Does this help? If you have any questions, let me know.


Thanks. . . I'm just learning and couldn't see pouring water over all your work. . .under makes sense. Did you use the drippings etc. for a gravy also, as you could. Thank you for the warning that the pot stops if something is burning. No books came with my pot. I'm looking at e books and recipes on Google.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I thought they looked familiar! I made the same socks! I love them, too. I wish I could find that yarn again. I'd make another pair.


I found it in a discount box at a discount store. I bought 2 of every color they had for socks, several years ago. I think it was discontinued, but, I have enjoyed knitting with it, not all my favorite colors but, make nice warm colorful socks ( when they get done lol)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Kaye-Jo recipe looks good will need to pick up some granny smiths after the storm and ice cream to go on top. I like EASY. The picture looks good. I like recipes with pictures then I know if I have succeeded . . . . lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's watching reruns of Big Bang Theory, it's so funny, when it first came out, he wouldn't watch it, said it was stupid, then he started watching reruns in like the 3rd or 4th year, and got hooked. lol But you gotta love the cast, they all work together so well.
> 
> We're watching The Masked Singer now, should be interesting.


You know who it is, right?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Forecast is now 16-24" all churches have even cancelled all up and down the coast of Maine. Police asking everyone in the area to please stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. I mentioned this to the produce manager at local store. Blueberries on counter $4.99; starting Sunday 2/$4.00. They are not going to sell any on Sunday, but still wouldn't start the sale tonight. I tried . . . . .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Kaye-Jo recipe looks good will need to pick up some granny smiths after the storm and ice cream to go on top. I like EASY. The picture looks good. I like recipes with pictures then I know if I have succeeded . . . . lol


It was good, I had whipped cream handy, so that's what I used. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You know who it is, right?


The masked singer? Just the first one, we've only seen one episode/rerun tonight. It's fun guessing though. :sm04:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I always keep a can in the refrigerator too unless GKs have been here. They let the air all out so no cream comes out or they use it all up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Forecast is now 16-24" all churches have even cancelled all up and down the coast of Maine. Police asking everyone in the area to please stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. I mentioned this to the produce manager at local store. Blueberries on counter $4.99; starting Sunday 2/$4.00. They are not going to sell any on Sunday, but still wouldn't start the sale tonight. I tried . . . . .


Crazy that they wouldn't start the sale early, I got some yesterday at Safeway for 99c/pkg, I ate one this afternoon. YUMMY.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I always keep a can in the refrigerator too unless GKs have been here. They let the air all out so no cream comes out or they use it all up.


I have to hide mine in the back of the fridge. :sm19:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls, and Margaret, thank you, yes it is sad but I am so blessed to have had them both in my life. They are wonderful folks and Stu loves them very much as well. Their children and grandchildren are in several different places in NZ and Tasmania Australia, but they all keep in touch and are a good family. 
This diagnosis is very recent and they were very pleased to see us, so glad we went. 

To all of you suffering from snow storms, thinking of you and hopefully it passes soon brrrrr. Hugs and virtual heat from NZ.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


Glad you got to see them, but sad as well. Hugs


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Gorgeous! My favorite colors.


Thank you!I really like it too, but haven't been able to hit on a pattern. Not sure if I should do the nurmilintu or a more open pattern....I'm wondering if the lace will show since the yarn is variegated?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's really pretty but between a slight halo and the variegation I'm not sure a lace would shoe up. A simple one would probably work as the holes would show up most of the time but a complicated lace would get lost.
> A think you were talking of a shawl- one of those mainly stockinette with some rows of holes would work. the simple row of k2tog, yo style every dozen rows idea. Can't think of names of them right now or how to search for them!
> Variegated looks good in stockinette I think but the rows of simple lace lift it and make it a bit more interesting to look at and to knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks. . . I'm just learning and couldn't see pouring water over all your work. . .under makes sense. Did you use the drippings etc. for a gravy also, as you could. Thank you for the warning that the pot stops if something is burning. No books came with my pot. I'm looking at e books and recipes on Google.


I could have used the liquid, but would have only used a small portion of it, as there was quite a bit. I suggest that you Google the model you have and see if you can find a manual for it. I have been on Facebook, also, and have found a good Instant Pot group, but I if I remember right, you aren't on Facebook? Some have also said they are getting recipes and instructions on YouTube.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I found it in a discount box at a discount store. I bought 2 of every color they had for socks, several years ago. I think it was discontinued, but, I have enjoyed knitting with it, not all my favorite colors but, make nice warm colorful socks ( when they get done lol)


Best way to buy it! I will have to live forever to knit all the sock yarn I have in my stash!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's really pretty but between a slight halo and the variegation I'm not sure a lace would shoe up. A simple one would probably work as the holes would show up most of the time but a complicated lace would get lost.
> A think you were talking of a shawl- one of those mainly stockinette with some rows of holes would work. the simple row of k2tog, yo style every dozen rows idea. Can't think of names of them right now or how to search for them!
> Variegated looks good in stockinette I think but the rows of simple lace lift it and make it a bit more interesting to look at and to knit.
> 
> Edit looked up the nurmilintu and yes that should work. A good block of stockinette to show off the colour but the edging should show up the lace work


Thank you for putting that into plain English. I've been trying and trying to work it out in my brain as I had doubts as to how to knit it up. Like you I'm not sure too much lace or open work would work ...maybe I'll work on the nurmilintu and instead of the garter inserts do a ss. Not real crazy about garter look......back to Ravelry........


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad you got to see them, but sad as well. Hugs


Thank you Maatje I much appreciate it, hugs to you too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Funny how we all fall down the rabbit hole of whatever craft we choose...I sure have fun puttering around.


I do too and love every minute of it :sm02:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Kathy! thank you so much for finding this information! I have been asked before to join the Athens Fibercraft guild but just have never gotten around to checking it out and here you are in MN and you found out so much for me! Yes, most definitiely I will check them out after the dental and house stuff settles down. I am going to begin my search now for the "Babe" and other spinning wheel plans. Thank you!!!
> :sm02: :sm02:


I'm nothing if not a good enabler :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to hide mine in the back of the fridge. :sm19:


 :sm24: :sm24: me also if I want any. .. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am on facebook. . . tried to join that group. . . don't think I was successful as I have not seen it come up, on my feed.



tami_ohio said:


> I could have used the liquid, but would have only used a small portion of it, as there was quite a bit. I suggest that you Google the model you have and see if you can find a manual for it. I have been on Facebook, also, and have found a good Instant Pot group, but I if I remember right, you aren't on Facebook? Some have also said they are getting recipes and instructions on YouTube.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


Sooooo glad you're ok and the virus will pass.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He told me fat free fluids. At lunch time I cooked some spaghetti & put the cooked spaghetti in some beef broth, that seemed to sit ok so I'm going to try some more for supper. I don't feel too bad this afternoon ????????I can get through the next 36 hours without another attack????????


Bonnie, here is a link how to stop gallbladder pain with acupressure, hope it helps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow. 
My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow.
> My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


Oh that's tough, I hope that your DGD makes the best decision for her, sending out positive energies and hugs. 
Love the Jelly fish, and the reflection in the window. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your BIL. 
Kris Basta has some very easy shawl patterns & most are free if you need some inspiration. I guess she calls them scarfs but they are shaped like shawls, I've done a few for gifts
https://www.ravelry.com/designers/kris-basta---kriskrafter-llc


Maatje said:


> I did try it on like you said very carefully. I'm thinking about 1/2 " before toe decrease. A little bit nervous as to how far to knit foot before toe decrease.... don't want it too long nor too short so it's too tight.
> 
> My dhs bil passed away the beginning of the week. Funeral is on Friday in California. We might drive down with bil and sil. Trying to work it out now. If so I'll need a mindless project and not one which requires dpns. No matter which car we drive neither is super large. And I will be in the back seat. Cant possibly knit dishcloths for 13 hours lol! I do have lots of spare yarn though so just need to figure something out. I will go bonkers if I can't knit. Have lots of lace weight yarn....maybe a shawl/scarf - a mindless pattern nothing too crazy.... Not that I need one, but could give it away eventually I suppose. Why is it that when I need to figure out what to knit I can't remember any of the things I was interested in trying?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you're all better soon. Nothing like getting a double whammy, poor woman.


EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mywhite count was up I'm not sure if that's from the pain or inflammation but they gave me an antibiotic. There are stones visible in the duct when they did the scans too.
He gave me Cephalexin & it isn't agreeing with me,every dose upsets my stomach & I think it's screwing up my sleep too, at least something is, I've hardly slept since I've been sick, 2-3 hrs then awake for a while. I don't know how my poor DH put up with all the weeks of this he had last winter, I've only been a few days & it's enough already



darowil said:


> Are they thinking you have an infection? Or is it 'just' stones causing a blockage?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice, I also love the yarn, great colors.


Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ooh, I love that, all my favourite colors in one ball.


Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kayejo, thank you so much. Will appreciate all prayers. She went to Mexico with her roommate before Christmas and then 2 weeks in Vietnam with her boyfriend and his grandparents. She had a panic attack in Vietnam and wanted to come home early. Amy supported her and she decided to stay. She has always had a hard time making decisions. I just think life is so hard for young adults today. Will their be a world for them? Will the profession they want be viable in the future, will the hate go away and Americans pull together, and they are overwhelmed and feel helpless and lost. Sorry, i will step off my soapbox.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderful that they have both had such good long lives but throat cancer is such an awful way to go, poor man. I'm sure his sickness is very hard on the wife, no wonder she is getting frail. Good you got to have a visit before it's too late. Hugs.


Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, wonderful link.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's really pretty but I sure wouldn't call that a "mindless" pattern unless it's easier than it appears.


Maatje said:


> Thank you!I really like it too, but haven't been able to hit on a pattern. Not sure if I should do the nurmilintu or a more open pattern....I'm wondering if the lace will show since the yarn is variegated?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Joy,interesting video. I have been having neck & shoulder pain for several weeks, that why I went to the massage therapist, & he said that can come from the GB????seems weird, who knew.


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, here is a link how to stop gallbladder pain with acupressure, hope it helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute jellyfish. 
I hope your DD can get your GD settled, it would be a shame for her to quit & lose her tuition. Is she struggling with courses or just thinking it's not for her?


sassafras123 said:


> Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow.
> My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree the world is a very different place these days. So many come out of school with big debts & cant find jobs. When I finished it was a matter of where you wanted to go to work & off you went. When I moved back here it was for a 6 month maternity leave & I was there 32 years????????


sassafras123 said:


> Kayejo, thank you so much. Will appreciate all prayers. She went to Mexico with her roommate before Christmas and then 2 weeks in Vietnam with her boyfriend and his grandparents. She had a panic attack in Vietnam and wanted to come home early. Amy supported her and she decided to stay. She has always had a hard time making decisions. I just think life is so hard for young adults today. Will their be a world for them? Will the profession they want be viable in the future, will the hate go away and Americans pull together, and they are overwhelmed and feel helpless and lost. Sorry, i will step off my soapbox.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, academically Penelope is gifted. She does however pressure herself and had frequent stomach aches which Amy has over the years taken her to several doctors and several tests all negative. She has always had good friends she has kept through moves and different schools.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


Glad you went and got things checked out. Hopefully in a few days time you will be feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for putting that into plain English. I've been trying and trying to work it out in my brain as I had doubts as to how to knit it up. Like you I'm not sure too much lace or open work would work ...maybe I'll work on the nurmilintu and instead of the garter inserts do a ss. Not real crazy about garter look......back to Ravelry........


I like garter stitch but not for variegated- IMHO it needs stockinette to show it to it's best advantage.
The first ones on this link show they type of thing I was talking about. ANd many are in variagated yarns. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&difficulties=0%7C1%7C2%7C4&availability=free&photo=yes&pc=shawl-wrap&colors=1&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs

I really like this cowl- simple as well. I think it was a free pattern but not now. (this one I decreased more than the pattern says, trying to get a firmer fitting top. Looks fine on but odd off). https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/willow-cowl-3 takes you to my project page but includes link to the pattern. The lace is one very simple round repeated.
Another one I have done https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/willow-cowl-2


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


Pretty socks, pretty yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow.
> My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


Hard for all the family. Your system is different but often here better to drop out here and go back later when you have worked out what you are wanting to do with yourself. As long as they then do something with themselves of course!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mywhite count was up I'm not sure if that's from the pain or inflammation but they gave me an antibiotic. There are stones visible in the duct when they did the scans too.
> He gave me Cephalexin & it isn't agreeing with me,every dose upsets my stomach & I think it's screwing up my sleep too, at least something is, I've hardly slept since I've been sick, 2-3 hrs then awake for a while. I don't know how my poor DH put up with all the weeks of this he had last winter, I've only been a few days & it's enough already


Sounds like an infection. Having started the antibiotics straight away hopefully they will have you feeling better soon. It is silly but when you are sick and need extra sleep you also don't sleep well. What can you eat or drink? If you can take it with something more than water like low fat milk or dry biscuits it might make you feel less nauseated. It is one that can be taken with or without food.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


Good to give your car a long run and good that you got to see your adopted parents while you had the chance, but I'm sorry to hear Gordon's looking so frail.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


Glad you got checked out and although I'm sure you're pleased it's nothing serious, it can't be pleasant! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If the yarn has a halo, it's not something I personally would take on a road trip like that. To much distraction, and I would be frogging a lot, which doesn't work well with halo type yarn. Just my thoughts.


Is yarn "with a halo" what I would call hairy wool?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is yarn "with a halo" what I would call hairy wool?


Probably. Mohair has a halo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this the recipe Kate? is it too small for anyone else? --- sam

Slow Cooker Ham Bone Soup with Beans

Servings: 6
Author: Nagi

Ingredients

HOMEMADE HAM BROTH:
1 leftover ham bone OR store bought ham hock / meaty bone (~1.2kg/2.4lb) (Note 1)
2 carrots , peeled cut into 3 chunks
1 celery stalk , cut into chunks
2 garlic cloves , minced
3 sprigs thyme or 1/2 tsp dried thyme
1.5 - 2 cups (285 - 380g) dried white beans , no need to soak (Note 2)
2 litres / 2 quarts water (8 cups)

HAM BONE SOUP:
2 tbsp (30g) butter or oil
1 onion , chopped
2 garlic cloves , minced
3 celery ribs , chopped
2 carrots , chopped
2 cups (500ml) milk, any fat %
1/2 cup (125 ml) Extra Milk
1/3 cup (50g) cornflour / cornstarch
2 tsp Vegeta or other stock powder (Note 3)
60 g / 2 oz baby spinach (Note 4)

Instructions

HAM BROTH:
1. Place the Ham Broth ingredients in the slow cooker. Slow cook for 8 hours on low, or 4 hours on high.
2. Remove ham bone. Shred meat and discard bone. Return half the ham to the slow cooker (remainder is pan fried).
3. Discard thyme sprig.
4. Remove then chop carrot and celery, return to slow cooker.

CRISPY HAM:
1. Melt 1 tbsp butter in a skillet over medium high heat. 
2. Add half the ham and cook until golden and crispy.
3. Transfer most to slow cooker - hold back a few for garnish.

SOUP THICKENER:
1. In the same skillet, melt remaining butter. Add onion and garlic, cook 1 minute.
2. Add celery and carrot, cook for 3 minutes until soft.
3. Add 2 cups milk, stir.
4. Mix cornflour and Extra Milk. While stirring, pour into skillet. Mixture will thicken quickly.
5. Once very thick and paste-like, scrape into slow cooker.

FINISH SOUP:
1. Add Vegeta into slow cooker. Stir to dissolve paste.
2. Add spinach, push down into liquid.
3. Slow cook 30 minutes on low or 20 minutes on high until spinach is wilted and broth is heated and slightly thickened.
4. Serve garnished with crispy ham and a sprinkle of parsley, if desired!

Nutrition: Calories: 352kcalCarbohydrates: 44g (15%)Protein: 21g(42%)Fat: 10g (15%)Saturated Fat: 5g (25%)Cholesterol: 38mg(13%)Sodium: 574mg (24%)Potassium: 1139mg (33%)Fiber: 13g(52%)Sugar: 9gVitamin A: 162.6%Vitamin C: 12%Calcium: 23.2%Iron:25.5%

http://www.recipetineats.com/ham-bone-soup-beans/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty yarn kathy - anxious to see it spun together. i always thought it would be fun to spin my own yarn for a sweater. --- sam


gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking about my yarn, Gwen. My wheel is an Ashford Joy2 travel wheel. It is sturdy enough to be my everyday wheel but folds up for travel. I'm going to try plying the two strands together maybe tomorrow and see how it goes :sm01:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodness I am late arriving here again. Great to have you back with us Sam. :sm11: 

A lovely 25c here today, I went with a couple of friends down to one of our local beach towns this afternoon. The big attraction (apart from seaside) is a new donut place called Daniels Donuts.... OMG just scrumptious. So many to choose from. They are all $3 each or 6 for $15. So of course we got the 6. I have eaten a lemon meringue pie donut so far...yummo. 

We are supposed to get extreme heat again at the end of the week... 2 days in a row of 40c.. I hope they are wrong. I managed to get out in the front garden this morning for a bit of weeding, still much to do but musnt rush these things..LOL. 

Now to catch up the 20 or so pages I have missed...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could help him with that. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> We're watching Jeff Foxworthy talk about having a kidney stone. ????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kayejo, thank you so much. Will appreciate all prayers. She went to Mexico with her roommate before Christmas and then 2 weeks in Vietnam with her boyfriend and his grandparents. She had a panic attack in Vietnam and wanted to come home early. Amy supported her and she decided to stay. She has always had a hard time making decisions. I just think life is so hard for young adults today. Will their be a world for them? Will the profession they want be viable in the future, will the hate go away and Americans pull together, and they are overwhelmed and feel helpless and lost. Sorry, i will step off my soapbox.


I hope your DGD makes the right decision for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will be surprised how much better you will feel once the gallbladder is out. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting another week . I don't think I'll be making any of the recipes anytime soon, today I managed tea, water & some Boost but that didn't sit very well
> Joyce, that's some avalanche, it will sure take some time to clear that mess.
> 
> Have any of you seen the movie 12 Strong. We watched the other night & it's a very good story


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha! --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Running away from home :sm23:
> No not really , its where I would end up if I drove for 8 hours mainland Europe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Probably. Mohair has a halo


That's what I was thinking....you learn something new here every day! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow that is a huge pile of snow. Glad we don't get it like that here. Hope all of you folks in the path of the incoming snow storms stay safe and warm.


From me too... I cant imagine the freezing temperatures you all have and coping with deep snow conditions etc.

And I complain in our winter that I am too cold...LOL. Sorry. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this the recipe Kate? is it too small for anyone else? --- sam
> 
> Slow Cooker Ham Bone Soup with Beans
> 
> ...


I meant that the first page this week went very small because one of your url's had too many letters! Doesn't matter it was still readable. ........ask me how I know this, yep, I've done it too! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beth - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will return whenever you are online. we are here all week - since we have knitters downunder there is usually someone on here regardess of the hour. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and some one will be pouring fresh hot tea as you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. well be looking for you - and be sure to bring your knitting to share. 
--- sam



BethP0201 said:


> Hello all! Thanks for adding me!
> Those recipes sound delicious Sam, hope to try some soon!
> We are in NY waiting for 2 snow storms to pass, before we leave for the warmer South. They must have heard us planning our escapes, and put the kibosh on it!
> When do you all check in to this site? Fridays or all week?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness I am late arriving here again. Great to have you back with us Sam. :sm11:
> 
> A lovely 25c here today, I went with a couple of friends down to one of our local beach towns this afternoon. The big attraction (apart from seaside) is a new donut place called Daniels Donuts.... OMG just scrumptious. So many to choose from. They are all $3 each or 6 for $15. So of course we got the 6. I have eaten a lemon meringue pie donut so far...yummo.
> 
> ...


We've had a couple of nice days but are on the way back up again tomorrow reaching 42 by Wednesday. But then back down again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beth - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will return whenever you are online. we are here all week - since we have knitters downunder there is usually someone on here regardess of the hour. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and some one will be pouring fresh hot tea as you get settled. these overstuffed chairs are so comfy. well be looking for you - and be sure to bring your knitting to share.
> --- sam


And a number of us are also insomniacs so we are on at all times of the day and night as well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


Glad to hear it wasnt your head causing the problem, hope you feel better soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


Socks look great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


Your yarn is gorgeous Maatje , maybe a cowl of some kind .. I'm thinking one that crosses over slightly with a couple of nice chunky butttons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been snowing hard here. Roads are getting bad. Several counties around us are at a level 3 weather alert, meaning that roads are closed to all non-essential personel. I am waiting for ours to go from level 2 to a level 3. DH will still have to work in the morning since he is considered essential personel. He will most likely take my car to work, as it is 4 wheel drive. By then it may even be cancelled and not need to worry about it.
> 
> I'm glad you have planned ahead.


Hope you and your family stay warm and safe during the bad weather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


Sorry to hear about Gordon Fan, glad you got to see him now ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow.
> My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


Hard decision for sure but not everyone is cut out for college , does your granddaughter have a plan of what she will do if she does leave ? 
Love your jellyfish what a cute gift to make and receive


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I hope that your DGD is better soon, really high fevers are scary. Hopefully DIL TB will recover from her anaphylactic shock, soon, but I know it takes time to come back from something like that.


RE Maatje.... from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's what I was thinking....you learn something new here every day! :sm09:


Lol thats the good think about kp . I knit my first shawl with a pretty blue yarn a couple of years ago , when I posted a picture they started asking about what type of yarn it was and the word halo was mentioned quite a few times I didnt have a clue what they were on about , had to ask as I dont think pretty blue yarn was the answer they were looking for ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


I like the colours as well, thanks for posting them for her, KayeJo


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't cry much more but this brought tears. --- http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=25463


Beautiful!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh lucky you fresh ???? eggs. I’m surprised that they are still laying in the Winter but I guess obviously they do, lol!

Well I can see we’ve about 2 or 3” of snow, not 100% as I’m looking down from the 2nd floor. Did see 2 homes had their driveways cleared. One neighbor directly across as a heated driveway and his front steps as well, Wonderful for him.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


Good that you were able to visit your adopted parents but sad that the Father is so ill.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I go see the surgeon on Thursday & hopefully will know soon after????????it can't come soon enough. I feel like sh**


 :sm13: I hope it will be very soon after Thursday for you. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am off to bed. I am up to page 13 now. "See" you all tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, envy you the beach. All this desert sand sans water makes me long for an ocean.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, love my Octopus. Yes, it is a hard decision and we dont know where she stands on it right now. It breaks my heart for her. She is so loving and kind. Has gone on three trips (she earned her own money to pay for) with soles for souls to bring shoes to impoverished villages, helped transport animals during severe fire in Napa. She is one of the worlds tender souls and unfortunately they can suffer from their caring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor DIL! Glad she is off that antibiotic. Hope the blood work results turn out good; thank goodness no blood clot too. 
Yes, way too much stress for everyone.


Maatje said:


> Dil's mishap saga is continuing....ds said last night...goto the ER. So off she went again. Had a very feisty woman dr who did countless tests. Long and short of it is...the hematoma is just that now. Said something about 3rd degree. No sign of infection. White blood count normal. Also did more extensive blood work which will come back in 3 days. Ultra sound showed no blood clot. Told her stop the antibiotics elevate leg with heating pad for 3 days. And back to said dr for checkup. In meantime keep close watch on the leg. Such craziness.....too much stress ????
> EJ did you hit your head? Better have yourself checked out....better safe than sorry.
> Bonnie, sure hope dr does surgery sooner than later.
> Gwen, way to be upbeat! Hopefully between friend and dh the problem will get fixed next week. I also am knitting socks - first pair. It's not too bad, sure hope they will fit and also will be comfortable. I do have iffy feet.
> Ttyl


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Joy,interesting video. I have been having neck & shoulder pain for several weeks, that why I went to the massage therapist, & he said that can come from the GB????seems weird, who knew.


It does sound weird. Gall bladder pain often presents with strong pain in the scapula. I guess we are use to feeling the pains on our front side, not the back. Hope they get things straighten out for you quickly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's what I was thinking....you learn something new here every day! :sm09:


So true. Sometimes what we learn even relates to knitting/crocheting. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you, love my Octopus. Yes, it is a hard decision and we dont know where she stands on it right now. It breaks my heart for her. She is so loving and kind. Has gone on three trips (she earned her own money to pay for) with soles for souls to bring shoes to impoverished villages, helped transport animals during severe fire in Napa. She is one of the worlds tender souls and unfortunately they can suffer from their caring.


I feel for your DGD. My DGD who is staying with me at present, dropped out of Uni a couple of years ago with anxiety and depression. I'm praying that the job she has just got at a London theatre will be the gateway to greater things. She's really interested in backstage/theatre management. Someone suggested getting a job in a theatre doing anything just to get a foot in the door and that's what she's done. The pay's not great, so at this stage all her money goes on rent if she stays in central London or travel expenses if she stays with me. (She stays with me, the food's better)! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Maatje* and anyone else wanting something easy here is a mindless scarf pattern you might want to try on your road trip. Easy peasy to memorize; I've got it as my knitting group project since I tend to lose my place when we chatter so much.



Maatje said:


> I did try it on like you said very carefully. Iâm thinking about 1/2 â before toe decrease. A little bit nervous as to how far to knit foot before toe decrease.... donât want it too long nor too short so itâs too tight.
> 
> My dhs bil passed away the beginning of the week. Funeral is on Friday in California. We might drive down with bil and sil. Trying to work it out now. If so Iâll need a mindless project and not one which requires dpns. No matter which car we drive neither is super large. And I will be in the back seat. Cant possibly knit dishcloths for 13 hours lol! I do have lots of spare yarn though so just need to figure something out. I will go bonkers if I canât knit. Have lots of lace weight yarn....maybe a shawl/scarf - a mindless pattern nothing too crazy.... Not that I need one, but could give it away eventually I suppose. Why is it that when I need to figure out what to knit I canât remember any of the things I was interested in trying?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome socks Pearls Girls; thanks for posting them for her Poledra65


Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarn Maatje. I went on Ravelry and looked up the shawl pattern and downloaded it. Very pretty.


Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Once again I am way, way behind- don't know if I will be in long enough to catch up- especially as I'm finding my computer stool so uncomfy.

I just opened an email from Cashmeregma, (Daralene), I will paste what I copied:


Please tell everyone I think of them all and they re truly in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sad for your adopted parents; Will add Gordon to my prayers for a peaceful time if that is the direction this takes.


Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am on facebook. . . tried to join that group. . . don't think I was successful as I have not seen it come up, on my feed.


I'm on All Things Instant Pot on Facebook. It might take a few days to get approved but try again. There are several more, but that's the one I'm on.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Pretty socks, pretty yarn.


Thank you. . . it is finally winter, now I can enjoy them. Also hope to wear year around with sandals.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kayejo, thank you so much. Will appreciate all prayers. She went to Mexico with her roommate before Christmas and then 2 weeks in Vietnam with her boyfriend and his grandparents. She had a panic attack in Vietnam and wanted to come home early. Amy supported her and she decided to stay. She has always had a hard time making decisions. I just think life is so hard for young adults today. Will their be a world for them? Will the profession they want be viable in the future, will the hate go away and Americans pull together, and they are overwhelmed and feel helpless and lost. Sorry, i will step off my soapbox.


Prayers. Panic attacks are horrible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is yarn "with a halo" what I would call hairy wool?


Possibly. It would have a fine "Halo" of fiber around the yarn strand. It tends to tangle terribly if you need to frog. But is beautiful when knitted up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I googled the Babe wheel and it seems a good price for someone beginning, not that I'm going to make a purchase anytime soon. 
I will do as I posted earlier and check out the local fiberarts group and see if they do any classes too. I am going to dig out my drop spindle again and see if I can get better at it too. Loved your collection of drop spindles by the way. Also, never thought of checking on youtube.....you really can find just about anything on there. Got into watching several spinning videos.


gottastch said:


> I'm nothing if not a good enabler :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Socks look great


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool of your DD to crochet you the gift.....I do think it looks more like a jelly fish though. (not meaning to be critical....just my perception of it). Hope your DD can help guide your DGD Penelope on her decision about school.


sassafras123 said:


> Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow.
> My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hard decision for sure but not everyone is cut out for college , does your granddaughter have a plan of what she will do if she does leave ?
> Love your jellyfish what a cute gift to make and receive


Love the Jellyfish also :sm24: :sm24:
Is there a pattern for this ???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....lots of nice patterns


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you, wonderful link.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you and your family stay warm and safe during the bad weather


Thanks. We are down to 18f and tumbling. Our low tonight is to be 4f. We are getting lake effect snow now. I am going to bundle up and go out and try to start the snowblower to clean the driveway. DH took my 4wheel drive to work. We did get to a level 3 travel alert, meaning no non essential personnel were to be on the roads. You can be arrested for driving during a level 3. DH is considered essential personnel as he is maintaining a powerhouse as an electrician. It has been lowered and traffic going past the house seems to be going at a normal speed. Side streets are probably not in good condition though.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome socks Pearls Girls; thanks for posting them for her Poledra65


Thank you. Yes thank you Kaye-Jo also for posting :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> I like the colours as well, thanks for posting them for her, KayeJo


Thank you Kiwifrau. I plan on enjoying them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know about Joy's jellyfish but go here on ravelry and you'll find many patterns 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=jellyfish


Pearls Girls said:


> Love the Jellyfish also :sm24: :sm24:
> Is there a pattern for this ???


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally caught up, now to take care of DH and get a hot Cuppa, and breakfast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to leave shortly for the animal vaccination clinic with dog Molly. Will TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, 

It is the one by Lydia Tresselt

External Image
Jellyfish pattern by Lydia Tresselt
Crochet hook: 4,0 mm (US 6)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't cry much more but this brought tears. --- http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=25463


Beautiful!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you, love my Octopus. Yes, it is a hard decision and we dont know where she stands on it right now. It breaks my heart for her. She is so loving and kind. Has gone on three trips (she earned her own money to pay for) with soles for souls to bring shoes to impoverished villages, helped transport animals during severe fire in Napa. She is one of the worlds tender souls and unfortunately they can suffer from their caring.


Prayers for your granddaughter that she finds peace and strength to make the right decision for her XOXOXO


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


I'm glad that you went to Urgent Care. Better to be safe than sorry. I hope your DH will look after you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


Very fancy socks :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


I love it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I googled the Babe wheel and it seems a good price for someone beginning, not that I'm going to make a purchase anytime soon.
> I will do as I posted earlier and check out the local fiberarts group and see if they do any classes too. I am going to dig out my drop spindle again and see if I can get better at it too. Loved your collection of drop spindles by the way. Also, never thought of checking on youtube.....you really can find just about anything on there. Got into watching several spinning videos.


And just to add to the enabling, you can find videos on YouTube how to build your own wheel that B may find interesting...nudge, nudge, wink, wink :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, very mixed feelings this afternoon. We left early this morning to give my car a good long run, and called in to visit my ''adopted'' parents.
> I lived with them for 3 months to finish school year, before moving up to Auckland where my folks had bought a grocery store in 1960.
> They have 4 children 2 girls 2 boys. The eldest girl and I were in the same school class. Well we arrived and saw Gordon, dad looking very frail.
> He turned 94 last week. His wife, Betty mum is 92. Both have had a long fulfilled life so far. Gordon has been diagnosed with throat cancer, had a stent inserted for breathing but can't eat solids. He's going downhill sadly, and am so pleased we saw him, it may be the last time.
> Car going well, and weather very sunny 25C, got sunburned with roof down on way home. Now to catchup with all of you.


It's sad when we see family and friends going downhill. They were probably as pleased to see you as you were to see them. I'm envious of your 25C weather while we're having a hell of a snow storm - the first really big one of the winter...and hopefully, the last.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie, where is your pattern for mitts? I missed it and I sure need them now. My fingers are always freezing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't really eaten much of anything, some Boost, plain spaghetti in beef broth & a little cream of wheat this morning but it was sort of like wallpaper paste as I was afraid to put milk on it????????I took the pills with that so ????????it's been 1/2 hr & so far I'm ok.


darowil said:


> Sounds like an infection. Having started the antibiotics straight away hopefully they will have you feeling better soon. It is silly but when you are sick and need extra sleep you also don't sleep well. What can you eat or drink? If you can take it with something more than water like low fat milk or dry biscuits it might make you feel less nauseated. It is one that can be taken with or without food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Quite a day. My younger daughter got a call from her daughter who is in college in Santa Barbara that she wanted to drop out of school. So my DD Amy and DGD Fae drove to Santa Barbara to be with DGD Penelope. As of tonight no decision made. Amy is hoping to come here tomorrow.
> My older DD Cathy, and my son-in-love Marc came here as planned and we had a nice day. Cathy crocheted me this octopus on the way here. I LIVE her.


Cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Joy,interesting video. I have been having neck & shoulder pain for several weeks, that why I went to the massage therapist, & he said that can come from the GB????seems weird, who knew.


You can get weird symptoms for all kinds of things. I remember when my acid reflux was diagnosed that I had a terrible backache. Go figure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I feel for your DGD. My DGD who is staying with me at present, dropped out of Uni a couple of years ago with anxiety and depression. I'm praying that the job she has just got at a London theatre will be the gateway to greater things. She's really interested in backstage/theatre management. Someone suggested getting a job in a theatre doing anything just to get a foot in the door and that's what she's done. The pay's not great, so at this stage all her money goes on rent if she stays in central London or travel expenses if she stays with me. (She stays with me, the food's better)! :sm02: :sm02:


Your DGD is smart to stay with you. I hope her plans for theatre management come to pass and working in the theatre is one step toward that goal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Maatje* and anyone else wanting something easy here is a mindless scarf pattern you might want to try on your road trip. Easy peasy to memorize; I've got it as my knitting group project since I tend to lose my place when we chatter so much.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. We are down to 18f and tumbling. Our low tonight is to be 4f. We are getting lake effect snow now. I am going to bundle up and go out and try to start the snowblower to clean the driveway. DH took my 4wheel drive to work. We did get to a level 3 travel alert, meaning no non essential personnel were to be on the roads. You can be arrested for driving during a level 3. DH is considered essential personnel as he is maintaining a powerhouse as an electrician. It has been lowered and traffic going past the house seems to be going at a normal speed. Side streets are probably not in good condition though.


The plow was here a couple of times yesterday and again this morning. Thank goodness I don't have to go out. I have no idea what the streets are like here but probably like yours. I did hear that there was a chance of frostbite if out for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Page 24 and I'm caught up so should go and do some work.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Very fancy socks :sm24:


Thank you. I will enjoy them. Really plain Vanilla socks made with fancy yarn that knits its own design from computer dyed yarn.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh lucky you fresh ???? eggs. I'm surprised that they are still laying in the Winter but I guess obviously they do, lol!
> 
> Well I can see we've about 2 or 3" of snow, not 100% as I'm looking down from the 2nd floor. Did see 2 homes had their driveways cleared. One neighbor directly across as a heated driveway and his front steps as well, Wonderful for him.


Only 3 out of 11 lay. I have to light the coop to get them to lay. It also keeps it a tad bit warmer in this sub-zero weather.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know about Joy's jellyfish but go here on ravelry and you'll find many patterns
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=jellyfish


The white Jelly fish is a free pattern.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> The plow was here a couple of times yesterday and again this morning. Thank goodness I don't have to go out. I have no idea what the streets are like here but probably like yours. I did hear that there was a chance of frostbite if out for more than 10 minutes.


It's not too bad out right now. When the wind gusts it's not fun with the snow blowing in your face, but otherwise not bad. Could be worse. I am thankful for the mittens I made!

Well, I only got part of the driveway done. The first time the snowblower quit, of course I was up by the road, and I can't pull start it. So I had to drag it back to the garage so I could plug it in. I put more gas in it before starting it. I got 2 1/2 passes, and it quit again, half way up the drive. Drag it back to the garage, start it, and it quits again before I was half way to the door. I said to heck with it, and parked it. Took pics of the driveway and sent to DH and told him I was done and why, at least he can get in. Did I turn the choke off after it got warmed up? No, I did what you told me and turned it back, but not off. Apparently it works better if I turn the choke off all the way. Too late, I'm in and stripped off. Drift by the garage door is up to my knees. I'm done. I will shower in a little bit. Jeans were caked with snow. Burnt my finger on the muffler through my new mittens when I leaned over to turn the gas off, unable to see through my glasses to see where I was putting that hand for balance, red and sore, but I don't think it's too bad. Will have to check the mittens when they aren't so covered in snow and ice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you. I will enjoy them. Really plain Vanilla socks made with fancy yarn that knits its own design from computer dyed yarn.


That's my favorite kind! I seldom put a design in solid color socks, either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I feel for your DGD. My DGD who is staying with me at present, dropped out of Uni a couple of years ago with anxiety and depression. I'm praying that the job she has just got at a London theatre will be the gateway to greater things. She's really interested in backstage/theatre management. Someone suggested getting a job in a theatre doing anything just to get a foot in the door and that's what she's done. The pay's not great, so at this stage all her money goes on rent if she stays in central London or travel expenses if she stays with me. (She stays with me, the food's better)! :sm02: :sm02:


I think there is so much pressure now, and so few jobs, I know people with PHD's that can't get positions in their chosen field because there are too many applicants and not enough positions. Not even counting in the cost of living on a starting pay. 
I really hope this theater gig works out fabulously for her. I'd live with grandma too, definitely better food.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think there is so much pressure now, and so few jobs, I know people with PHD's that can't get positions in their chosen field because there are too many applicants and not enough positions. Not even counting in the cost of living on a starting pay.
> I really hope this theater gig works out fabulously for her. I'd live with grandma too, definitely better food.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mywhite count was up I'm not sure if that's from the pain or inflammation but they gave me an antibiotic. There are stones visible in the duct when they did the scans too.
> He gave me Cephalexin & it isn't agreeing with me,every dose upsets my stomach & I think it's screwing up my sleep too, at least something is, I've hardly slept since I've been sick, 2-3 hrs then awake for a while. I don't know how my poor DH put up with all the weeks of this he had last winter, I've only been a few days & it's enough already


Lack of sleep doesn't help you to feel better, that's for sure, I hope it's taken care of soon for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kayejo, thank you so much. Will appreciate all prayers. She went to Mexico with her roommate before Christmas and then 2 weeks in Vietnam with her boyfriend and his grandparents. She had a panic attack in Vietnam and wanted to come home early. Amy supported her and she decided to stay. She has always had a hard time making decisions. I just think life is so hard for young adults today. Will their be a world for them? Will the profession they want be viable in the future, will the hate go away and Americans pull together, and they are overwhelmed and feel helpless and lost. Sorry, i will step off my soapbox.


Definitely too much stress on herself, hopefully she finds a good solution for her own piece of mind and happiness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness I am late arriving here again. Great to have you back with us Sam. :sm11:
> 
> A lovely 25c here today, I went with a couple of friends down to one of our local beach towns this afternoon. The big attraction (apart from seaside) is a new donut place called Daniels Donuts.... OMG just scrumptious. So many to choose from. They are all $3 each or 6 for $15. So of course we got the 6. I have eaten a lemon meringue pie donut so far...yummo.
> 
> ...


Donuts, yummmm... The beach would be so much fun, I really miss being close to the ocean. Joy, you and I need to move closer to the sea. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i could help him with that. --- sam


 :sm04: 
Hopefully you don't have to experience that again anytime soon, or in the future for that matter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastitch, thank you.
Liz, thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen, Martina, Bonnie, Sonja, thankyou all re my special parents visit yesterday. Yes they were very pleased to see us.
Betty said we couldn’t have timed it better, in the circumstances. She is a very stoic lady and reassured us, she was coping well and would be fine even if the inevitable happens and she’s left alone. This visit has reinforced how precious life is, you think at their age they would be here forever and it’s a shock when that is not the case. Gordon said he will die of old age, or cancer, love his attitude, he has refused chemotherapy and that is a wise choice on his part. 

Back to work today after a month of summer holidays. A paper war awaits me later, yay!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Donuts, yummmm... The beach would be so much fun, I really miss being close to the ocean. Joy, you and I need to move closer to the sea. :sm04:


Or at least vacay there. Maybe this year i can visit family in Charleston and the Hamptons, Long Island.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Donuts, yummmm... The beach would be so much fun, I really miss being close to the ocean. Joy, you and I need to move closer to the sea. :sm04:


The challenge was to make donuts last night on The Great British Baking Show and I've been craving a jelly filled Bismarck ever since. I may try to make some. Otherwise I'll wait for paczkis on the Tuesday before Ash Wednesday and Lent. Pronounced (poonch-keys)

https://www.browneyedbaker.com/paczki-recipe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Or at least vacay there. Maybe this year i can visit family in Charleston and the Hamptons, Long Island.


Vacation would be good!
That would be fabulous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


gottastch said:


> And just to add to the enabling, you can find videos on YouTube how to build your own wheel that B may find interesting...nudge, nudge, wink, wink :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The challenge was to make donuts last night on The Great British Baking Show and I've been craving a jelly filled Bismarck ever since. I may try to make some. Otherwise I'll wait for paczkis on the Tuesday before Ash Wednesday and Lent. Pronounced (poonch-keys)
> 
> https://www.browneyedbaker.com/paczki-recipe


YUM! 
I'm ready for hot cross buns. 
Hmmm... Maybe I should go mix up some yeast dough and make some raised doughnuts and do some powder sugar and some just granulated sugar. 
We decided to try the rotisserie in my toaster oven for dinner tonight, that should be an adventure. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


Oooh, and with Brantley's skills with woodworking, he could probably make you a gorgeous wooden one even. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


Mothers day gift maybe , think that comes next for you in America


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


I know if he does, it will be gorgeous! Everyone at guild would be envious of it. He does such beautiful wood work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The challenge was to make donuts last night on The Great British Baking Show and I've been craving a jelly filled Bismarck ever since. I may try to make some. Otherwise I'll wait for paczkis on the Tuesday before Ash Wednesday and Lent. Pronounced (poonch-keys)
> 
> https://www.browneyedbaker.com/paczki-recipe


Look like what we call Jam doughnuts , not keen on them because of all the icing sugar all over them , but really have the munchies at the moment luckily there is nothing whatsoever chocolatey or cake related in the house so fruit it is .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just ordered these plans....supposedly can be built for $45.....very simple. Won't ask him to do a fancy one until I see if I can actually be productive using this one. Am printing out the plans now. Check it out here or on youtube. https://www.etsy.com/listing/198762832/thrifty-fox-spinning-wheel-digital-pdf?

or





 and with Brantley's skills with woodworking, he could probably make you a gorgeous wooden one even. :sm24:[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Anniversary is Feb.27th......that's even sooner. I told him I think he could build this one with the mobility he already has with his shoulder. We shall see. I'm not going to hold my breath for sure. He can at least start searching for maybe a used bicycle wheel though. See what you've done now Gottastch/Kathy! LOLOLOL


Swedenme said:


> Mothers day gift maybe , think that comes next for you in America


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too....just ordered a pizza, wings, and brownies from Domino's and DH has gone to pick them up.


Swedenme said:


> Look like what we call Jam doughnuts , not keen on them because of all the icing sugar all over them , but really have the munchies at the moment luckily there is nothing whatsoever chocolatey or cake related in the house so fruit it is .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I made pork chops in my instant pot today. I am new at using this gadget. I just used the saute feature and had brown delicious chops in about 10 minutes. Very easy clean up. While googling pork in instant pot I found for 1.5 inch thick stuffed chops to brown them and then pressure cook them 10 minutes. For a pork roast it recommends 10 minutes per pound. Am I going to remember this next time? No. I also made sweet potato fried in the air fryer. Never had them before and they tasted a lot like a fresh acorn squash. I will have them again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pizza & wings here so TTYL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The challenge was to make donuts last night on The Great British Baking Show and I've been craving a jelly filled Bismarck ever since. I may try to make some. Otherwise I'll wait for paczkis on the Tuesday before Ash Wednesday and Lent. Pronounced (poonch-keys)
> 
> https://www.browneyedbaker.com/paczki-recipe


What I know as Shrove Tuesday. The only day in the year mum would allow us Pancakes with lemon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


I built mine from a kitset- three dimensional jigsaw puzzle- was rather pleased when I got it built!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look like what we call Jam doughnuts , not keen on them because of all the icing sugar all over them , but really have the munchies at the moment luckily there is nothing whatsoever chocolatey or cake related in the house so fruit it is .


And isn't chocolate one of the things you are having to avoid?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anniversary is Feb.27th......that's even sooner. I told him I think he could build this one with the mobility he already has with his shoulder. We shall see. I'm not going to hold my breath for sure. He can at least start searching for maybe a used bicycle wheel though. See what you've done now Gottastch/Kathy! LOLOLOL


Even better ????. You do realize you will have to make room for this new craft somewhere ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Signing out - possibly for much of the day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And isn't chocolate one of the things you are having to avoid?


Yes hence no chocolate anywhere in this house , I have been pretty good even over christmas just having the odd coffee flavoured one , middle son brought some last week and I took them to knitting group , there are roughly 20 ladies so they soon disappeared when it was tea/coffee break


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look like what we call Jam doughnuts , not keen on them because of all the icing sugar all over them , but really have the munchies at the moment luckily there is nothing whatsoever chocolatey or cake related in the house so fruit it is .


https://leitesculinaria.com/60405/writings-histotry-of-sufganiyah.html

Jelly doughnuts here. I think every nationality has their version. Since I grew up in a German settled part of Iowa, we knew them as Bismarck's. Typically dusted with caster sugar instead of icing.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_(doughnut)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> pizza & wings here so TTYL!


I'll be over in 10 minutes!! All this talk of doughnuts and pizza and goodness knows what else is making me hungry. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....tomorrow, tomorrow, there's always tomorrow.....LOLOL....OMG....just looked over and DH is actually reading the plans! The "Yarn Room" only has two small tables in it and TONS of yarn so it would fit there if I move this box, and that box, and another box, and, and, and......


Swedenme said:


> Even better ????. You do realize you will have to make room for this new craft somewhere ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would rather take the ferry - what if the tunnel springs a leak?? --- sam



Maatje said:


> Yeah, me too, no Chunnel for me thank you very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would rather take the ferry - what if the tunnel springs a leak?? --- sam


I thought I'd be terrified going on the train, but the seats were so comfortable and DB had arranged for Butler service so we had our coffee, tea, scones, jam and lemon curd to pass the time. I'd do it again without trepidation (I'm usually such a chicken).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere i missed something - sonja - what happened to your nose?

sunny - winter blue sky - cold. we did not get the 6to8 inches we were to get nor did we have 45mph winds. we got two, maybe three inches. it is too cold to lay salt on the roads - so i have an idea one should watch out for black ice. there is no wind. the sun is heating up my living room which is nice. the boys have not been out today at all - they were out yesterday while it snowed. the dogs were out yesterday - they were having a ball in the snow - running their nose under the snow and flipping it up on themselves.

i for one would like some of margaret's heat. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mothers day gift maybe , think that comes next for you in America


Valentines, Feb 14. My dads birthday too. :sm23: I always teased him that he was a Valentines baby, but nobody's sweetheart. :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kayejo. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, if she drove 8 hours, she'd end up in Mainland Europe. :sm04:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought I'd be terrified going on the train, but the seats were so comfortable and DB had arranged for Butler service so we had our coffee, tea, scones, jam and lemon curd to pass the time. I'd do it again without trepidation (I'm usually such a chicken).


You're through so quickly that if you're talking you're in and out before you realise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just ordered these plans....supposedly can be built for $45.....very simple. Won't ask him to do a fancy one until I see if I can actually be productive using this one. Am printing out the plans now. Check it out here or on youtube. https://www.etsy.com/listing/198762832/thrifty-fox-spinning-wheel-digital-pdf?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out - possibly for much of the day.


Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would rather take the ferry - what if the tunnel springs a leak?? --- sam


Lol, then hope your either in an old VW bug or a James Bond car. I do it though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - i hope you feel better this morning and that the vomiting has stopped. if not i would visit urgent care. rest and let yourself heal. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. I popped in for a second last night but just didn't have the energy to read so came back today.
> I had a bit of a mishap yesterday and feeling every bit of it now. Went to see DD2 (she lives in a camper in my front yard) wearing my house shoes. It had been raining. Well as I was leaving I managed to fall out of the camper---down all 4 steps! My wet, slick bottom footwear was a bad choice. I'm bruised in places from my shoulders to my feet . Then around 4 this morning I woke up with vomiting and diarrhea . Still a bit of after effects. Pure stomach acid is making me feel worse. So I have a question. Could the feeling sick be connected to the fall in any way? I am thinking/hoping just bad timing.
> 
> We have been getting torrential rain since early hours. Seems to have settled a little but the wind sure can gust!
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought I'd be terrified going on the train, but the seats were so comfortable and DB had arranged for Butler service so we had our coffee, tea, scones, jam and lemon curd to pass the time. I'd do it again without trepidation (I'm usually such a chicken).


I dont mind the chunnel , there is a smaller version up here under the Tyne and I do mean smaller version but it does go right under the river , I just prefer ferry rides . Love looking out to sea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> somewhere i missed something - sonja - what happened to your nose?
> 
> sunny - winter blue sky - cold. we did not get the 6to8 inches we were to get nor did we have 45mph winds. we got two, maybe three inches. it is too cold to lay salt on the roads - so i have an idea one should watch out for black ice. there is no wind. the sun is heating up my living room which is nice. the boys have not been out today at all - they were out yesterday while it snowed. the dogs were out yesterday - they were having a ball in the snow - running their nose under the snow and flipping it up on themselves.
> 
> i for one would like some of margaret's heat. --- sam


Had a sinus infection , at the beginning I looked like I had been in a fight but I'm a 100% better now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> I made pork chops in my instant pot today. I am new at using this gadget. I just used the saute feature and had brown delicious chops in about 10 minutes. Very easy clean up. While googling pork in instant pot I found for 1.5 inch thick stuffed chops to brown them and then pressure cook them 10 minutes. For a pork roast it recommends 10 minutes per pound. Am I going to remember this next time? No. I also made sweet potato fried in the air fryer. Never had them before and they tasted a lot like a fresh acorn squash. I will have them again.


Start yourself and Instant Pot notebook of recipes and times for things you like as you find them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try to stay away from fatty foods - no pop corn -drink lots. i speak with experience - it's a miserable feeling. praying you have no other attacks. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He told me fat free fluids. At lunch time I cooked some spaghetti & put the cooked spaghetti in some beef broth, that seemed to sit ok so I'm going to try some more for supper. I don't feel too bad this afternoon ????????I can get through the next 36 hours without another attack????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out - possibly for much of the day.


Enjoy your day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> somewhere i missed something - sonja - what happened to your nose?
> 
> sunny - winter blue sky - cold. we did not get the 6to8 inches we were to get nor did we have 45mph winds. we got two, maybe three inches. it is too cold to lay salt on the roads - so i have an idea one should watch out for black ice. there is no wind. the sun is heating up my living room which is nice. the boys have not been out today at all - they were out yesterday while it snowed. the dogs were out yesterday - they were having a ball in the snow - running their nose under the snow and flipping it up on themselves.
> 
> i for one would like some of margaret's heat. --- sam


We got it instead. We got at least 8" We had the wind and lake effect snow. The drift in the driveway was up to the middle of my knee when I went out to snow blow the driveway. It's 13°F with a wind chill of -7°F


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you show uss a picture of your yarn please? --- sam



Maatje said:


> Hmmm don't have anywhere to bring those....but my youngest dd goes to a winter fair before Christmas and sells her hand made baby shoes there. She's been wanting me to knit the cable hats and sell them at her booth..... I made lots this past winter and attached fur pompoms to them. I can knit those in my sleep! That might be a better idea......not into anothe scarf so much or shawl for that matter. If it got super cold here it might be a different matter. I'm beginning to think I should try to sell the boboli....it is really pretty. Picked up a bunch at a quick sale around 4 or 5 years ago and never have done a thing with it....although I did swatch it at one point.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought I'd be terrified going on the train, but the seats were so comfortable and DB had arranged for Butler service so we had our coffee, tea, scones, jam and lemon curd to pass the time. I'd do it again without trepidation (I'm usually such a chicken).


Seriously! Good thing I don't have to make that decision anytime soon! Interesting you weren't terrified, cause I sure would be.......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> will you show uss a picture of your yarn please? --- sam


I did on an earlier page....not sure which one....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the help.....you guys are the greatest! Gwen thanks for the download...I really like that one too.... there’s also one on Ravelry called ‘that nice stitch cowl’ by Susan Ashcroft. Looks like it’s specifically for variegated yarns.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I saw that or something similar in Whoot website.


Pearls Girls said:


> Love the Jellyfish also :sm24: :sm24:
> Is there a pattern for this ???


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont mind the chunnel , there is a smaller version up here under the Tyne and I do mean smaller version but it does go right under the river , I just prefer ferry rides . Love looking out to sea


I want to try a ferry someday. We did take a transport to Washington Island while in Door County, WI and I enjoyed that.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It's not too bad out right now. When the wind gusts it's not fun with the snow blowing in your face, but otherwise not bad. Could be worse. I am thankful for the mittens I made!
> 
> Well, I only got part of the driveway done. The first time the snowblower quit, of course I was up by the road, and I can't pull start it. So I had to drag it back to the garage so I could plug it in. I put more gas in it before starting it. I got 2 1/2 passes, and it quit again, half way up the drive. Drag it back to the garage, start it, and it quits again before I was half way to the door. I said to heck with it, and parked it. Took pics of the driveway and sent to DH and told him I was done and why, at least he can get in. Did I turn the choke off after it got warmed up? No, I did what you told me and turned it back, but not off. Apparently it works better if I turn the choke off all the way. Too late, I'm in and stripped off. Drift by the garage door is up to my knees. I'm done. I will shower in a little bit. Jeans were caked with snow. Burnt my finger on the muffler through my new mittens when I leaned over to turn the gas off, unable to see through my glasses to see where I was putting that hand for balance, red and sore, but I don't think it's too bad. Will have to check the mittens when they aren't so covered in snow and ice.


oh dear, that sounds awful, hope your nice and warm again now. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


A man who can build beautiful birdhouses would find that a dawdle!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

-16 feels like -28 cel. in Toronto at the moment 5.21pm going down to -21 overnite. We also had snow about 3" my neighbors next door were out there shovelling the front part of the driveway. Gavin had cleared all around my car, made a walkway down the side of my house for the mailman when he delivers my mail. The front steps also the back door landing and steps. I told them I would come and help them but they insisted I stay inside where it's warm and kosy, lol! What sweethearts they are.
I went out about an hour later with the leaf blower and blew all the snow off my car then where it had fallen blew that onto the grass area. Goodness it was cold, I had to put my hands into a basin of warm water as my thumbs felt frozen and I had my skiing gloves on. Brrrrr!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Mothers day gift maybe , think that comes next for you in America


How about Valentines Day. . . coming right up . . .lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you show uss a picture of your yarn please? --- sam


Maatje's yarn is on page 14 Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> oh dear, that sounds awful, hope your nice and warm again now. :sm19:


I was. Now I'm cold again! :sm02: I fell asleep in the chair with the laptop and my sock I am working on. I just put soup on. I have left over roast beef from the other day, so I've added that to some frozen mixed veggies, barley and some orzo. DH wanted noodles on top of the barley. He loves his carbs more than I do! Of course orzo isn't the noodles he wants, but I don't feel like wearing my soup any more than I already will. After supper I will snuggle back under my blanket. My finger did end up with a couple of little blisters on it, but the mittens are ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> -16 feels like -28 cel. in Toronto at the moment 5.21pm going down to -21 overnite. We also had snow about 3" my neighbors next door were out there shovelling the front part of the driveway. Gavin had cleared all around my car, made a walkway down the side of my house for the mailman when he delivers my mail. The front steps also the back door landing and steps. I told them I would come and help them but they insisted I stay inside where it's warm and kosy, lol! What sweethearts they are.
> I went out about an hour later with the leaf blower and blew all the snow off my car then where it had fallen blew that onto the grass area. Goodness it was cold, I had to put my hands into a basin of warm water as my thumbs felt frozen and I had my skiing gloves on. Brrrrr!


Brrr! And I thought we were cold. Well, compared to you and Bonnie. So nice of your neighbors to clear the snow for you. Got to watch getting your hands so cold, as I am sure you know. That's part of the reason mine are so suseptable the cold and hurt so much, as I would play out till they went numb, then have to come in and warm them the way you did. I can't stand being out when it's cold anymore.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I was. Now I'm cold again! :sm02: I fell asleep in the chair with the laptop and my sock I am working on. I just put soup on. I have left over roast beef from the other day, so I've added that to some frozen mixed veggies, barley and some orzo. DH wanted noodles on top of the barley. He loves his carbs more than I do! Of course orzo isn't the noodles he wants, but I don't feel like wearing my soup any more than I already will. After supper I will snuggle back under my blanket. My finger did end up with a couple of little blisters on it, but the mittens are ok.


Hope the blisters heal quickly and finger isnt to sore


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, where is your pattern for mitts? I missed it and I sure need them now. My fingers are always freezing.


Here you go Liz....

Bonnie's mittens

When I knit the mitts, I use 2 strands & knit 2 stitches & 2 rows, then alternate the colors, that makes them double thick. It's quite quick & easy. It's how my mom& her mom made them

Well, I found the mitt pattern not sure it makes perfect sense but hopefully.

OK, I've had several messages for instructions for the mitts. I wrote this out last winter when someone asked but I'm not sure if it really makes sense. You can try it it if you like & contact me if you run into trouble.

For larger sizes you can use thicker yarn & larger needles. When making larger sizes, I often add about 6 stitches to the first round I make after the cuff, that way the cuff stays tight but the hand is roomier.

I have never written a pattern out before & I have been knitting these since I was a small child, almost 50 years, please let me know if this makes sense & if it does I will then forward it to a couple of others who have requested it. Thanks.

Mitts
This fits 5-6yrs.
3.25mm double pointed needles.
Cast on 33 stitches. Rib K2,P1 for 2.5 inches or desired cuff length.
Join second color yarn.
Row 1: K1color1,K1color2,P1color1, place marker,( the previous 3 stitches & the last purl stitch become the thumb gore) K2color 2, K2 color1, continue around knitting 2 stitches alternating colors until 1stitch left, place marker, P1
Row 2 : pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 2 stitches, alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, knit around in same colors as previous row.
Row 3: pick up & knit 1 stitch, knit next 3 stitches alternating colors, purl 1, slip marker, now change color of next 2 stitches & continue around alternating colors of each 2 stitch group.

Continue in the established pattern until you have 10 stitches in the thumb gore. Measure against the hand & if the length is good to the top of the thumb, slip thumb gore stitches onto a stitch holder(I use a safety pin) if not long enough do a few more rounds without increasing in gore.
Cast on 11 stitches for under thumb. Continue in established pattern 2 stitches & 2 rows until length of little finger, then begin shaping 
With stitches divided on DPNs 20-10-10. On needle with 20 K 2tog, K16, K2 tog, second needle, K2 tog, K8, Third needle, K8, K2 tog.
Continue shaping as established until 8 stitches left, cut yarn & pull through all stitches,

Thumb:
Slip stitches from holder back to needle, pick up 11 stitches from underside of thumb. 
Knit stitches alternating colors, continue until desired length, about 11 rows, then taper as above.

For second mitt.
Use last 4 stitches to do thumb gore so you get a right & left hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks pearl - are they for you? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I just got the email, just a moment and I'll post from my phone, it's easier to type here on laptop and post photos from my phone.
> 
> Edit to say, I like the yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful yarn. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Hmmmm now you have me considering it again! This is it....what do you think?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was. Now I'm cold again! :sm02: I fell asleep in the chair with the laptop and my sock I am working on. I just put soup on. I have left over roast beef from the other day, so I've added that to some frozen mixed veggies, barley and some orzo. DH wanted noodles on top of the barley. He loves his carbs more than I do! Of course orzo isn't the noodles he wants, but I don't feel like wearing my soup any more than I already will. After supper I will snuggle back under my blanket. My finger did end up with a couple of little blisters on it, but the mittens are ok.


You needed that nap, on a cold day like that, soup is a wonderful choice.
I have a chicken on the rotisserie in the convection/toaster oven, it was a bit trying to get the skewer in and supported right, I think a farm fresh chicken would be easier to use than a frozen market one. I'm going to make cheddar bay biscuits, don't have sharp cheddar so will just use medium, and mashed taters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looked up "the nice stitch cowl" and downloaded it. Really like it.


Maatje said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help.....you guys are the greatest! Gwen thanks for the download...I really like that one too.... there's also one on Ravelry called 'that nice stitch cowl' by Susan Ashcroft. Looks like it's specifically for variegated yarns.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the masked singer - much fun. ---sam



Poledra65 said:


> David's watching reruns of Big Bang Theory, it's so funny, when it first came out, he wouldn't watch it, said it was stupid, then he started watching reruns in like the 3rd or 4th year, and got hooked. lol But you gotta love the cast, they all work together so well.
> 
> We're watching The Masked Singer now, should be interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If it's not his idea/project he has to be coaxed into doing it so I decided to show him a very simple pattern to start iwth. 
I have no doubt he could do this one and even something more detailed but need to sell him on the idea first.


KateB said:


> A man who can build beautiful birdhouses would find that a dawdle!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Bailey came into heat yesterday morning, so she's wearing the ever popular diaper. Thankfully she's gained enough weight now, that it fits pretty darn good, so no blood dripping everywhere. I was hoping she'd hold out until after February, I plan to get her spayed next month during low cost spay and neuter month, I still will, she'll be well over it by then, I'll make the appointment for the end of the month. At least the other 3 are already altered, so Giz can't do anything except for get stuck trying. :sm12: 
But so far this time, he hasn't even been interested. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love the masked singer - much fun. ---sam


It really is, I think I'll go on and pull up the ones we've missed and watch tonight, that way I'll be caught up for Wed. David was enjoying it too, so I'll set to record.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. Been watching Arthur & George on PBS on my laptop while knitting and DH watching some football game. I love the hiya hiya DPNS that I got (size 1) but DANG they are sharp; almost too sharp. I have little puncture wounds all over my fingers & hands; just stabbed my pinkie on my right hand and it was just danging from my finger. OUCH! If I knit much slower I might as well stop! LOLOL. At least the poking myself is keeping me awake....gotta find a good side to this....LOLOL. Finally got the leg done (remember I changed to doing a top down) and am now about to turn the heel. Since I really need to pay attention I'll get off of here for a bit. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the blisters heal quickly and finger isnt to sore


Me, too. It doesn't hurt unless I forget and rub my nose with it, or get it in hot water. The blisters are fairly small. The two together are maybe the size of a kernal of corn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Been watching Arthur & George on PBS on my laptop while knitting and DH watching some football game. I love the hiya hiya DPNS that I got (size 1) but DANG they are sharp; almost too sharp. I have little puncture wounds all over my fingers & hands; just stabbed my pinkie on my right hand and it was just danging from my finger. OUCH! If I knit much slower I might as well stop! LOLOL. At least the poking myself is keeping me awake....gotta find a good side to this....LOLOL. Finally got the leg done (remember I changed to doing a top down) and am now about to turn the heel. Since I really need to pay attention I'll get off of here for a bit. TTYL


Lol! I've done that before, with my Kollage square needles, they're so sharp, I had it hanging from the flesh between my thumb and forefinger. :sm06: 
But I'd rather have super sharp than too rounded. And yes, OUCH!!!! is definitely the word.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You needed that nap, on a cold day like that, soup is a wonderful choice.
> I have a chicken on the rotisserie in the convection/toaster oven, it was a bit trying to get the skewer in and supported right, I think a farm fresh chicken would be easier to use than a frozen market one. I'm going to make cheddar bay biscuits, don't have sharp cheddar so will just use medium, and mashed taters.


I'm sure I did. That's about the only time I nap. Your chicken sounds good. The cheddar bay biscuits have garlic in them, so I will pass on those, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder why my page one is the same size as the others? --- sam



KateB said:


> I meant that the first page this week went very small because one of your url's had too many letters! Doesn't matter it was still readable. ........ask me how I know this, yep, I've done it too! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure I did. That's about the only time I nap. Your chicken sounds good. The cheddar bay biscuits have garlic in them, so I will pass on those, thank you.


Yes, you definitely can't have those.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jinx said:


> I made pork chops in my instant pot today. I am new at using this gadget. I just used the saute feature and had brown delicious chops in about 10 minutes. Very easy clean up. While googling pork in instant pot I found for 1.5 inch thick stuffed chops to brown them and then pressure cook them 10 minutes. For a pork roast it recommends 10 minutes per pound. Am I going to remember this next time? No. I also made sweet potato fried in the air fryer. Never had them before and they tasted a lot like a fresh acorn squash. I will have them again.


I was wondering about the Air Fryer also??? I do not eat deep fried, fatty, food. It does not agree with my stomach.
How does it work???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice scarf pattern gwen - thanks. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is she not feeling well? ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Once again I am way, way behind- don't know if I will be in long enough to catch up- especially as I'm finding my computer stool so uncomfy.
> 
> I just opened an email from Cashmeregma, (Daralene), I will paste what I copied:
> 
> Please tell everyone I think of them all and they re truly in my heart and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dud


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goto was orange jello - somewhat filling - smooth and easy to get down. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't really eaten much of anything, some Boost, plain spaghetti in beef broth & a little cream of wheat this morning but it was sort of like wallpaper paste as I was afraid to put milk on it????????I took the pills with that so ????????it's been 1/2 hr & so far I'm ok.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Valentines, Feb 14. My dads birthday too. :sm23: I always teased him that he was a Valentines baby, but nobody's sweetheart. :sm04:


Valentines Babies
February 14th was also My Dad's birthday. He always requested Strawberry Shortcake for his birthday cake. We still celebrate Valentines with Strawberry Shortcake. W/O him I would not have been born. It was 1913. . . He would be 105 this year, but left when I was 22. Hardly time to really get to know him for who he was. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Yes hence no chocolate anywhere in this house , I have been pretty good even over christmas just having the odd coffee flavoured one , middle son brought some last week and I took them to knitting group , there are roughly 20 ladies so they soon disappeared when it was tea/coffee break


I took a fancy box of chocolates that I got for Christmas to the Bank. I didn't want to eat them all. I would, once opened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll come along. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Donuts, yummmm... The beach would be so much fun, I really miss being close to the ocean. Joy, you and I need to move closer to the sea. :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ever closer to that rabbit hole. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I sent a fancy box of handmade chocolates that I got for Christmas to the bank I did not want to open and eat them all, which I would have.
I said it was for Mr Dofus, the guy that closed my accounts and froze all my CC by accident. He should have minded his own business. All Bank error and the others at the bank had to fix what he had done. I already forgave him and now sweetening him up.He will share as he caused all the bank error.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/

Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> great socks pearl - are they for you? --- sam


Thank you!
Yes sir, they are for me. I made 3 new pairs for me. I have neglected myself over the last few years in favor of helping DH. Now I need coddling (2 new hips and 2 new rotator cuff repairs & possible back problems.) Most repairs needed from Caretaking DH; although, it is not his fault that he has the dementia caused by botched biopsy and Sepsis. 
It is what it is. . . I have read how many love hand knit wool socks, so thought it would be good to make some for myself. It was an easy take along project. And now that they are done. . . I don't know if I can wear wool next to my skin . . .LOL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


May i tag along? Looks fabulous!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was wondering about the Air Fryer also??? I do not eat deep fried, fatty, food. It does not agree with my stomach.
> How does it work???


When it was new I used it a lot. Now, I only use it for french fries, tater tots or onion rings. The fries get crisp and taste pretty good. I am glad I have it as my guy likes fries and he would not get them around here if it were not for the air fryer.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Another Valentine's baby was my mom. 1914. She loved having her birthday on a special day.


Pearls Girls said:


> Valentines Babies
> February 14th was also My Dad's birthday. He always requested Strawberry Shortcake for his birthday cake. We still celebrate Valentines with Strawberry Shortcake. W/O him I would not have been born. It was 1913. . . He would be 105 this year, but left when I was 22. Hardly time to really get to know him for who he was. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> May i tag along? Looks fabulous!


We'll get a progressive trip going, picking up people along the way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> When it was new I used it a lot. Now, I only use it for french fries, tater tots or onion rings. The fries get crisp and taste pretty good. I am glad I have it as my guy likes fries and he would not get them around here if it were not for the air fryer.


 Do leftover pizza, meat pies, breaded chicken and fish along with other things. DD wants it, so it's not moving with me. I may look for something in more of an oven/rotisserie function.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


Can I come too, lol! Wow what a great idea I'd be in heaven in those stores...... :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, you definitely can't have those.


I decided to pop a can of crescent rolls and put those in the oven. Warmed up the kitchen a little bit, and tasted good with the soup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was wondering about the Air Fryer also??? I do not eat deep fried, fatty, food. It does not agree with my stomach.
> How does it work???


I have one, but haven't used it much, except for tater tots and chicken nuggets, so I'm no help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Valentines Babies
> February 14th was also My Dad's birthday. He always requested Strawberry Shortcake for his birthday cake. We still celebrate Valentines with Strawberry Shortcake. W/O him I would not have been born. It was 1913. . . He would be 105 this year, but left when I was 22. Hardly time to really get to know him for who he was. :sm24: :sm24:


I am glad you are here.

My MIL was born on Valenetines Day. DFIL was born in 1913.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


Sounds and looks like fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you!
> Yes sir, they are for me. I made 3 new pairs for me. I have neglected myself over the last few years in favor of helping DH. Now I need coddling (2 new hips and 2 new rotator cuff repairs & possible back problems.) Most repairs needed from Caretaking DH; although, it is not his fault that he has the dementia caused by botched biopsy and Sepsis.
> It is what it is. . . I have read how many love hand knit wool socks, so thought it would be good to make some for myself. It was an easy take along project. And now that they are done. . . I don't know if I can wear wool next to my skin . . .LOL


Did working with the yarn bother you? If not, you should be fine. I take socks everywhere to work on.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do leftover pizza, meat pies, breaded chicken and fish along with other things. DD wants it, so it's not moving with me. I may look for something in more of an oven/rotisserie function.


I do breaded chicken when the greatgrands are here. I use to use it for a lot of those things. Found it too fiddly. Extra clean up. Actually my air fryer has a rotisserie. 
You know what my favorite new appliance is. The instant pot. The instant pot only requires you to lift out the stainless steel pot and put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


I just suggested a trip there to my two knitting daughters!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do breaded chicken when the greatgrands are here. I use to use it for a lot of those things. Found it too fiddly. Extra clean up. Actually my air fryer has a rotisserie.
> You know what my favorite new appliance is. The instant pot. The instant pot only requires you to lift out the stainless steel pot and put it in the dishwasher.


I have an older version pressure cooker,p that I should get internal pans for to be able to do all the things now being done in the IP's. I'll deal with that later...enough on my plate right now.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Good to see you after your ordeal. Guess I didn't realize how lucky DH was that he came home and was on antibiotics for the inflamation to go down and then have an uneventful surgery and recovery. I sure feel for you and Bonnie having such a rough go of it. Prayers being said and fingers crossed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well the rotisserie chicken was a win, I put some garlic cloves and lemon wedges that I'd rolled in salt and pepper inside before putting it on the rotisserie and the flavor is fantastic, and the chicken is so moist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll come along. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Nicho, sorry it got to be so involved, but sounds like you are on the road to recovery. Rest well and heal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> When it was new I used it a lot. Now, I only use it for french fries, tater tots or onion rings. The fries get crisp and taste pretty good. I am glad I have it as my guy likes fries and he would not get them around here if it were not for the air fryer.


Marla uses hers alot, she does chicken thighs or leg quarter in it, just rubs with olive oil, salt and pepper and she said they come out with a nice crunchy skin and really moist meat. She likes zucchini chips in it, and several other things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> Another Valentine's baby was my mom. 1914. She loved having her birthday on a special day.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Valentines Babies
> February 14th was also My Dad's birthday. He always requested Strawberry Shortcake for his birthday cake. We still celebrate Valentines with Strawberry Shortcake. W/O him I would not have been born. It was 1913. . . He would be 105 this year, but left when I was 22. Hardly time to really get to know him for who he was. :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm04: Strawberry shortcake is always good but works great for Valentines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


Oh wow!!!! I want to move in! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll get a progressive trip going, picking up people along the way.


That would be fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I decided to pop a can of crescent rolls and put those in the oven. Warmed up the kitchen a little bit, and tasted good with the soup.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you are here.
> 
> My MIL was born on Valenetines Day. DFIL was born in 1913.


It's a more popular day for births than I had imagined. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


 :sm06: But if one has the choice, I'm sure glad it was a gallbladder instead of a heart attack, but golly gee, I'm glad they got that taken care of quick for you.
You go right ahead and feel sorry for yourself, after that, you deserve some down time to relax. And hugs, you definitely need lots of hugs, virtual or otherwise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a more popular day for births than I had imagined. :sm24:


I would guess nine months later would be a popular birthdate too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our local bakery, now closed????, called them Bismarck's.


RookieRetiree said:


> https://leitesculinaria.com/60405/writings-histotry-of-sufganiyah.html
> 
> Jelly doughnuts here. I think every nationality has their version. Since I grew up in a German settled part of Iowa, we knew them as Bismarck's. Typically dusted with caster sugar instead of icing.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_(doughnut)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

A


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Good to read that you are on the mend and also that it wasn't a heart attack. Hopefully the hospital is air conditioned as we've been reading how very hot it's been in Australia.

Virtual HUGS on there way to you, hoping you have a speedy recovery.
????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No fair????I can't eat????????????


angelam said:


> I'll be over in 10 minutes!! All this talk of doughnuts and pizza and goodness knows what else is making me hungry. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a more popular day for births than I had imagined. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Bailey came into heat yesterday morning, so she's wearing the ever popular diaper. Thankfully she's gained enough weight now, that it fits pretty darn good, so no blood dripping everywhere. I was hoping she'd hold out until after February, I plan to get her spayed next month during low cost spay and neuter month, I still will, she'll be well over it by then, I'll make the appointment for the end of the month. At least the other 3 are already altered, so Giz can't do anything except for get stuck trying. :sm12:
> But so far this time, he hasn't even been interested. :sm04:


Ringo never did realise what little girls were all about- but he had his operation to try to control his beligerence - the kennels nearly refused to board him a second time he had behaved so badly! On his last visit they mentioned he was much nicer to know!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


what a wild ride you have had. So glad that they have the GB taken care of and hope removal of the biliary stone goes quickly and easily for you. 
Bonnie, I am hoping you will get surgery quickly and it will be easy for you. Had my choley on a Friday and it was such quick relief that I immediately felt better..suddenly the pain was gone. Got to work the following Monday, with my surgeon's permission. 
Enjoyed the beautiful knitting pictures. Still struggling with the hat..frogged it again, and the doily is only 3 inches of its total 12 inch length. I shall work on it again tomorrow afternoon when the furnace man comes to do routine maintenance and hoping he can figure out why it takes so long to bring the heat up. I think I have a bad thermostat, but he will know what it is. Very cold here, but no snow like the east got. Worried for those of you shoveling heavy snow off driveways. Regarding the snowblower that fails to continue running, I hear you. I forgot to reduce the choke after starting and quickly learned that literally "chokes" the machine and it stops running. Hoping your machine will now run OK after you turn the choke off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Been watching Arthur & George on PBS on my laptop while knitting and DH watching some football game. I love the hiya hiya DPNS that I got (size 1) but DANG they are sharp; almost too sharp. I have little puncture wounds all over my fingers & hands; just stabbed my pinkie on my right hand and it was just danging from my finger. OUCH! If I knit much slower I might as well stop! LOLOL. At least the poking myself is keeping me awake....gotta find a good side to this....LOLOL. Finally got the leg done (remember I changed to doing a top down) and am now about to turn the heel. Since I really need to pay attention I'll get off of here for a bit. TTYL


I have on the rare occasion drawn blood. Makes me go very slowly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is she not feeling well? ---- sam


She came down with a bug after Christmas- also with having Bill at home- differing priorities. They have almost been snowed in, but Bill has been able to do the grocery shopping when out for other errands.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My kids gave us one last year. I don't use it a lot but it works well. It only takes about a spoonful of oil, dump in whatever you're cooking & turn it on. It stirs constantly & things get quite nice & crisp. I've done chicken wings & potatoes that were good.
Rookies uses one for many things.


Pearls Girls said:


> I was wondering about the Air Fryer also??? I do not eat deep fried, fatty, food. It does not agree with my stomach.
> How does it work???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I made some raspberry & ive been eating away slowly 


thewren said:


> my goto was orange jello - somewhat filling - smooth and easy to get down. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You can buy wool free sock yarn, I don't kniw how it wears or how warm but I've seen it in the Mary Maxim catalog


Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you!
> Yes sir, they are for me. I made 3 new pairs for me. I have neglected myself over the last few years in favor of helping DH. Now I need coddling (2 new hips and 2 new rotator cuff repairs & possible back problems.) Most repairs needed from Caretaking DH; although, it is not his fault that he has the dementia caused by botched biopsy and Sepsis.
> It is what it is. . . I have read how many love hand knit wool socks, so thought it would be good to make some for myself. It was an easy take along project. And now that they are done. . . I don't know if I can wear wool next to my skin . . .LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Quite the selection, I'd like to visit too.


RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Oh my goodness, Denise! I guess at least you were in the right place when it happened.
Perhaps the Hospital is a little cooler than being outside? Has your Air Conditioning ever been sorted?
Hope you are back in the pink, really fast- as Sam puts it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Any word on your sale, is it done?


RookieRetiree said:


> I have an older version pressure cooker,p that I should get internal pans for to be able to do all the things now being done in the IP's. I'll deal with that later...enough on my plate right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> what a wild ride you have had. So glad that they have the GB taken care of and hope removal of the biliary stone goes quickly and easily for you.
> Bonnie, I am hoping you will get surgery quickly and it will be easy for you. Had my choley on a Friday and it was such quick relief that I immediately felt better..suddenly the pain was gone. Got to work the following Monday, with my surgeon's permission.
> Enjoyed the beautiful knitting pictures. Still struggling with the hat..frogged it again, and the doily is only 3 inches of its total 12 inch length. I shall work on it again tomorrow afternoon when the furnace man comes to do routine maintenance and hoping he can figure out why it takes so long to bring the heat up. I think I have a bad thermostat, but he will know what it is. Very cold here, but no snow like the east got. Worried for those of you shoveling heavy snow off driveways. Regarding the snowblower that fails to continue running, I hear you. I forgot to reduce the choke after starting and quickly learned that literally "chokes" the machine and it stops running. Hoping your machine will now run OK after you turn the choke off.


Hope the furnace man can get you fixed up tomorrow, and at low cost. Snowblower ran fine for DH when he came home, so I'm sure it was something I did wrong. As you say, most likely the choke. He had told me to start it at 3/4 choke, then turn back to half, which I did. Then he tells me I should have turned it all the way back. Oh well. Hopefully I won't need to use it again this year!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, no, sorry you had extra complications. I hope you are on the mend soon. DH has had ERCP twice to remove stones & says it's a breeze so I'm not worried about tomorrow. 
The past 2 days I haven't felt much like knitting either, just read a bit. I grabbed some to bring along , finished up a small pair of mitts I had in the go but discovered the other yarn I grabbed isn't good , it's meant for felting????I didn't even know I had any of that. I just grabbed a couple of balls from the bag from the garage sale. Oh,well, I'm sure I'll be too dopey on the way home to worry about it????
I started a sweater for myself that I want done if I get to go on my vacation but it too complicated to do in my present state of mind 


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't heard of doing that. DS & DIL bought a vertical rotisserie at a garage sale last summer, I will have to tell them to try that.


Poledra65 said:


> Well the rotisserie chicken was a win, I put some garlic cloves and lemon wedges that I'd rolled in salt and pepper inside before putting it on the rotisserie and the flavor is fantastic, and the chicken is so moist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My sister was born November 14th, 9 months later????????


RookieRetiree said:


> I would guess nine months later would be a popular birthdate too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We got to Saskatoon at about 7, it was drifting but the roads were fine. I’m not impressed with the hotel, the price has gone up $30 since we stayed in summer & then they charged $13 for parking on top of that????I wasn’t impressed & told them it’s the last time we stay here. It’s 2 minutes from 2 hospitals so convbut enough is enough


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would guess nine months later would be a popular birthdate too.


 :sm23: I had thought of that too :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo never did realise what little girls were all about- but he had his operation to try to control his beligerence - the kennels nearly refused to board him a second time he had behaved so badly! On his last visit they mentioned he was much nicer to know!


It does make a difference. 
B has been wonderful about letting me put her little tail through the hole and getting it all on properly, only takes a minute, but sheesh, poor thing doesn't quite understand it. I just use panty liners in it and they work great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can buy wool free sock yarn, I don't kniw how it wears or how warm but I've seen it in the Mary Maxim catalog


I have some cotton that's really nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of doing that. DS & DIL bought a vertical rotisserie at a garage sale last summer, I will have to tell them to try that.


I figured I'd just put them in the cavity like when I bake it and see how it goes, it went well. :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister was born November 14th, 9 months later????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We got to Saskatoon at about 7, it was drifting but the roads were fine. I'm not impressed with the hotel, the price has gone up $30 since we stayed in summer & then they charged $13 for parking on top of that????I wasn't impressed & told them it's the last time we stay here. It's 2 minutes from 2 hospitals so convbut enough is enough


 :sm06: 
Too bad they don't have a hospital discount like they do in Ft. Collins, the hospital concierge calls and sets up the reservation and it's a pretty good discount, 40% I think.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: :sm04: Strawberry shortcake is always good but works great for Valentines.


I agree that strawberry shortcake is always good. When my DH was alive, I always made him meatloaf (his favorite) in my heart-shaped pan!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I agree that strawberry shortcake is always good. When my DH was alive, I always made him meatloaf (his favorite) in my heart-shaped pan!


 :sm04: That would make for a fun meatloaf.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a more popular day for births than I had imagined. :sm24:


I have no idea why it's true (about 9 months from New Year's Eve?) but I read that the most popular birth-date is Sept. 16--which was DH's birthday. He was the first child of four but only one in September.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can buy wool free sock yarn, I don't kniw how it wears or how warm but I've seen it in the Mary Maxim catalog


When I lived in "cold country" I wore silk sock liners under my wool socks so I didn't scratch my feet to nubs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no idea why it's true (about 9 months from New Year's Eve?) but I read that the most popular birth-date is Sept. 16--which was DH's birthday. He was the first child of four but only one in September.


My DH is Sept 18th, his brother is Sept 14, then the middle child is David's sister on Oct 13th.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's sad when we see family and friends going downhill. They were probably as pleased to see you as you were to see them. I'm envious of your 25C weather while we're having a hell of a snow storm - the first really big one of the winter...and hopefully, the last.


And I'm envious of the 25C weather as well! Started our next hot spell, 36 today, 39, 40 and 42 Thursday. But I've just read that they are saying it may actually be our hottest day on record. A day Mum was talking about the other day when it reached 46.1. But that is a lot hotter than the current suggested maximum. In 1939 when it reached 46.1 no air conditioners. Mum remembers them all sitting in the hall as it was the coolest place in the house. And at least I have air conditioning and the car is air conditioned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Donuts, yummmm... The beach would be so much fun, I really miss being close to the ocean. Joy, you and I need to move closer to the sea. :sm04:


I'm very close to the beach- 15 minutes drive maybe. But I don't often go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The challenge was to make donuts last night on The Great British Baking Show and I've been craving a jelly filled Bismarck ever since. I may try to make some. Otherwise I'll wait for paczkis on the Tuesday before Ash Wednesday and Lent. Pronounced (poonch-keys)
> 
> https://www.browneyedbaker.com/paczki-recipe


Pancakes Shrove Tuesday for us. I have E that day so I think we might make pancakes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


Sounds a great idea. And a good way for him to get back doing carpentry without having to keep going for a long period.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I agree that strawberry shortcake is always good. When my DH was alive, I always made him meatloaf (his favorite) in my heart-shaped pan!


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poor DIL! Glad she is off that antibiotic. Hope the blood work results turn out good; thank goodness no blood clot too.
> Yes, way too much stress for everyone.


And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....

Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Maatje* and anyone else wanting something easy here is a mindless scarf pattern you might want to try on your road trip. Easy peasy to memorize; I've got it as my knitting group project since I tend to lose my place when we chatter so much.


Thank you so mich!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Possibly. It would have a fine "Halo" of fiber around the yarn strand. It tends to tangle terribly if you need to frog. But is beautiful when knitted up.


It's turning out less hairy than what I had anticipated. Working on it this afternoon and will decide tomorrrow whether or not to continue....I do think I like it though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://leitesculinaria.com/60405/writings-histotry-of-sufganiyah.html
> 
> Jelly doughnuts here. I think every nationality has their version. Since I grew up in a German settled part of Iowa, we knew them as Bismarck's. Typically dusted with caster sugar instead of icing.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_(doughnut)


As I was looking at the pictures and reading I was thinking looks a lot like a Kitchener Bun. And then as I read further I see that it is-so named here is good South Australia. I suspect that the name was changed during the war as Berliner was German. A lot of our towns that were settled by Germans had their names changed (all I think) some have gone back tot he old name but others have kept the new ones.

Good guess- well educated guess. https://australianfoodtimeline.com.au/kitchener-bun/

We have a strong German tradition here in South Australia. We had an amazing freedom of religion for that time so when one group of Lutherans in German faced persecution from the others the persecuted ones came out here. And most of them moved into areas where they could grow grapes. So most of our major wine areas were settled by the Germans.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


Oh no! I sure hope they are able to work through it and be stronger together on the other side of it. 
Hopefully your friends will work through their issues and be able to save their marriage.
It would be very hard to see your 10 yr old suffer with that type of injury, hopefully she'll have a miraculous recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would rather take the ferry - what if the tunnel springs a leak?? --- sam


Well I survived the Chunnel. Just like a big tunnel-and after 3 years in London used to spending hours in tunnels. No noticeable difference to the underground. Of course it did seem funny knwing how much water was above me. But then again I think of all the buildings above you and imagine if they fell onto you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> somewhere i missed something - sonja - what happened to your nose?
> 
> sunny - winter blue sky - cold. we did not get the 6to8 inches we were to get nor did we have 45mph winds. we got two, maybe three inches. it is too cold to lay salt on the roads - so i have an idea one should watch out for black ice. there is no wind. the sun is heating up my living room which is nice. the boys have not been out today at all - they were out yesterday while it snowed. the dogs were out yesterday - they were having a ball in the snow - running their nose under the snow and flipping it up on themselves.
> 
> i for one would like some of margaret's heat. --- sam


I would willingly share being so generous :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm still working on the Portuguese Knitting. Still finding it hard to keep it flowing. A pin might help (using a coilless safety pin until I decide if I like it). Think I might like over the neck but gets uncomfortable pulling on me neck. Feels like it needs something under it but needs to be light and easy for the yarn to slid over-and yet stay put. For those who have used this method any suggestions?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I dont mind the chunnel , there is a smaller version up here under the Tyne and I do mean smaller version but it does go right under the river , I just prefer ferry rides . Love looking out to sea


Now I agree that ferry is much nicer than a tunnel. I enjoy ferries. There is a tunnel under Sydney Harbour as well for cars. Currently trains go over the Sydney Harbour Bridge. They have a great ferry system which I love spending a day travelling on when I am in Sydney.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


Kim is a wonderful young lady. 
Bennington College Graduate came from Maine and returned after college. 
It is not too far from me. We met Kim in Bennington VT when the girls would visit our home. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jinx said:


> I do breaded chicken when the greatgrands are here. I use to use it for a lot of those things. Found it too fiddly. Extra clean up. Actually my air fryer has a rotisserie.
> You know what my favorite new appliance is. The instant pot. The instant pot only requires you to lift out the stainless steel pot and put it in the dishwasher.


I Pot is my new thing also. Don't think I will bother getting Air Fryer, not as useful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Flo, how have you been doing?
Heart shaped meatloaf would be cute.


flokrejci said:


> I agree that strawberry shortcake is always good. When my DH was alive, I always made him meatloaf (his favorite) in my heart-shaped pan!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having so much bad news recently. I hope your DS can get back on an even keel soon.


Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


Looks like a fun place to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll get a progressive trip going, picking up people along the way.


Sounds fun- but I think I might be slightly off the route!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Quite the selection, I'd like to visit too.


Kim would love to have you all drop in. Shall I prepare her ahead of time...lol....she also has felting classes. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

If I hadn't got both as gifts I probably wouldn't have bought them. I don't have a lot of cupboards & have to store these things in my basement so I just find it quicker & easier to use my pans on the stove


Pearls Girls said:


> I Pot is my new thing also. Don't think I will bother getting Air Fryer, not as useful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get some sleep so I can be up at 5:30????I can hardly wait.
I’ve been drinking lots all evening????????they can get an IV tomorrow. I don’t want another 16 pokes????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Make sure you do simple knitting when you start feeling more like it- when I was last in hospital I carefully finished a simple pair of socks and sent them for sale. Came back as different lengths! Still different lengths 18 months later.
Hope you recover quickly Denise. Did they manage to do it laproscipically- sounds likely not with the bleeding issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does make a difference.
> B has been wonderful about letting me put her little tail through the hole and getting it all on properly, only takes a minute, but sheesh, poor thing doesn't quite understand it. I just use panty liners in it and they work great.


She looks very accepting! Lovely little dog , lost track of how come she is with you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> A
> 
> Good to read that you are on the mend and also that it wasn't a heart attack. Hopefully the hospital is air conditioned as we've been reading how very hot it's been in Australia.
> 
> ...


Don't think there would be one that wan't now- even if it was just seperate ones in each room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


Thinking of you. That's an awful lot all at once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no idea why it's true (about 9 months from New Year's Eve?) but I read that the most popular birth-date is Sept. 16--which was DH's birthday. He was the first child of four but only one in September.


My mother's birthday as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, wow, you have had an ordeal. Hugs. Hope you heel quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


Oh no what a lot to be trying to process all at once. Guess if issues are to arise it is better that they arise now rather than after they are married. Can they get through this tough time? How do you think DS will go at working through the issues and moving on with the relationship?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have 2 sons born in Sept. 18 & 23. Two grandkids Sept 5 and 21. Then DH shows up on Oct 1. Four guys in a row. . .often choose one date and all celebrate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have 2 sons born in Sept. 18 & 23. Two grandkids Sept 5 and 21. Then DH shows up on Oct 1. Four guys in a row. . .often choose one date and all celebrate.


As well as Mum on the 16th have a brother 3rd and sister 12th plus one brother was 31st August. And a great nephew in September as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We have a Wolf Moon here tonight, we've been watching it, I came in, it's getting a tad chilly, but David's out there watching it retreat. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder why my page one is the same size as the others? --- sam


Maybe because I'm on an iPad?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Glad it wasn't your heart, but I know that's small consolation! Get well very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I survived the Chunnel. Just like a big tunnel-and after 3 years in London used to spending hours in tunnels. No noticeable difference to the underground. Of course it did seem funny knwing how much water was above me. But then again I think of all the buildings above you and imagine if they fell onto you?


I have travelled through the Sydney harbour tunnel a few times, which is 2.3kms long under the harbour. It is just like any other tunnel really. 
I love tunnels especially going through our Auckland ones in the convertible. There has been talk for many years of putting one under our Waitemsta harbour from the CBD across to Devonport on the north shore, but so far just talk.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Flo, how have you been doing?
> Heart shaped meatloaf would be cute.


Heart-shaped meatloaf tasted just like every other meatloaf I made but had a festive shape, and he knew why. It was fun to do. One year I cut little vee-shapes out of canned sliced beets to go with it, so it was a heart-ful meal!

I think I am probably doing quite a lot better than you are! For one thing, I live in Los Angeles, where a day below 60F is considered chilly. (I moved here from Maine more than 60 years ago and never considered going back to true winter.) I'm mostly just chugging along hoping to rise to the top of the waiting list at my chosen retirement community fairly soon. Because I've had a bad back for a couple of years, my preparations for moving go very slowly indeed--practically glacial--and I suspect that no matter how much help I have, when the time comes, it will be traumatic. So I really wish it to be over! It will be a new phase of my life, with about 250 friends I have yet to meet, in a new city (Pasadena), and what everyone tells me are so many choices of activity that I won't have time for them all. The last time I asked, they didn't have a knitting group so I said, "Well, that will probably change. I'll just sit in the lobby or the Bistro with my knitting and take names!" As long as I can continue to drive, I hope to stay connected to my church, my Yarn Babes knitting group, and a Girl Scout adult "troop" (alumnae group) I've belonged to for about 50 years as well. I'll also be much closer to my youngest daughter, the only one of the three who still lives in southern California. (The eldest is in Canberra, Australia; the middle, in suburban Boston, near where I was reared.)

Even though I don't often say anything about it, the lot of you with big health problems these days are in my prayers, and I worry about how the varying types of bad weather--heat or lack thereof, snow, rain--that KPers around the globe are contending with. Some of us are content with just sitting on the fringes and listening to the stories! Thanks for asking...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Any word on your sale, is it done?


Still waiting. The two attorneys are working through a couple of things, but I'm feeling confident. This buyer thinks we should pay more on the property tax assessment. Both the full amount and our amount (we qualify for discounts based on our ages and # of years here) were listed on the listing so she certainly knew her tax amount would be higher than what we owe. We pay in arrears, so are just now paying for first 1/2 of 2018 (known amount) and the remainder (July, 2018 through Feb, 2019) is being prorated with anticipated increases to be given to them at closing to pay for the time we owe. Our lawyer is working on that for us and should have an answer by Tuesday. Martin LuthervKing Day her today so not much will get done. Then we pay for a new plat of survey (no encroachments) and all should be good for closing 3/1. I really like the attorney we hired through the realtor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sister was born November 14th, 9 months later????????


I have a brother born November 20. With 13 of us, we could have birthdays every month, but there were two with February birthdays, two with July birthdays, two September, no January, April, May or June.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no idea why it's true (about 9 months from New Year's Eve?) but I read that the most popular birth-date is Sept. 16--which was DH's birthday. He was the first child of four but only one in September.


Mom, Dad and two brothers are September born babies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I was looking at the pictures and reading I was thinking looks a lot like a Kitchener Bun. And then as I read further I see that it is-so named here is good South Australia. I suspect that the name was changed during the war as Berliner was German. A lot of our towns that were settled by Germans had their names changed (all I think) some have gone back tot he old name but others have kept the new ones.
> 
> Good guess- well educated guess. https://australianfoodtimeline.com.au/kitchener-bun/
> 
> We have a strong German tradition here in South Australia. We had an amazing freedom of religion for that time so when one group of Lutherans in German faced persecution from the others the persecuted ones came out here. And most of them moved into areas where they could grow grapes. So most of our major wine areas were settled by the Germans.


They make some great wines; I'm most familiar with the white ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Kim is a wonderful young lady.
> Bennington College Graduate came from Maine and returned after college.
> It is not too far from me. We met Kim in Bennington VT when the girls would visit our home. :sm24: :sm24:


Great endorsement.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Kim would love to have you all drop in. Shall I prepare her ahead of time...lol....she also has felting classes. :sm24: :sm24:


We're mostly dreaming, but will keep it in mind. Thanks.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> -16 feels like -28 cel. in Toronto at the moment 5.21pm going down to -21 overnite. We also had snow about 3" my neighbors next door were out there shovelling the front part of the driveway. Gavin had cleared all around my car, made a walkway down the side of my house for the mailman when he delivers my mail. The front steps also the back door landing and steps. I told them I would come and help them but they insisted I stay inside where it's warm and kosy, lol! What sweethearts they are.
> I went out about an hour later with the leaf blower and blew all the snow off my car then where it had fallen blew that onto the grass area. Goodness it was cold, I had to put my hands into a basin of warm water as my thumbs felt frozen and I had my skiing gloves on. Brrrrr!


That is sooo cold!! How nice to have such lovely neighbours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


I'll meet you there! What a fabulous shop, it would definitely be on my sightseeing list if I ever got to Maine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Good that it wasn't a heart attack but still very painful. Sorry to hear of the operating problems but I hope you're well on the road to recovery now. Sending you lots of healing wishes and gentle hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Been watching Arthur & George on PBS on my laptop while knitting and DH watching some football game. I love the hiya hiya DPNS that I got (size 1) but DANG they are sharp; almost too sharp. I have little puncture wounds all over my fingers & hands; just stabbed my pinkie on my right hand and it was just danging from my finger. OUCH! If I knit much slower I might as well stop! LOLOL. At least the poking myself is keeping me awake....gotta find a good side to this....LOLOL. Finally got the leg done (remember I changed to doing a top down) and am now about to turn the heel. Since I really need to pay attention I'll get off of here for a bit. TTYL


Lol I love sharp points but like you Ive got a little puncture wound , its fine knitting till I forget then its ouch ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


I am glad you dont have a concussion on top of everything else. Lucky you went to Urgent Care as you needed quite a lot of fluids. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


Oh my Ive never seen so much yarn , you and Dawn can explore the wine side I'll stick to the beautiful fibre side and I mean stick think you would have to use force to get me to leave ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I'm envious of the 25C weather as well! Started our next hot spell, 36 today, 39, 40 and 42 Thursday. But I've just read that they are saying it may actually be our hottest day on record. A day Mum was talking about the other day when it reached 46.1. But that is a lot hotter than the current suggested maximum. In 1939 when it reached 46.1 no air conditioners. Mum remembers them all sitting in the hall as it was the coolest place in the house. And at least I have air conditioning and the car is air conditioned.


I can't imagine 46c. I think 35/36 is the hottest I've ever known here. I spent a lot of time driving around in my car with the a/c on!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


Sorry to hear you are in hospital Denise , sounds like you have had a nasty time , do hope you are now starting to feel better and are able to go home soon and fingers crossed no more hospital visits for you ????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


So sorry to hear of all this stress. It's hard to see those around you suffering so much, especially when it's young people. Hugs to you, take care of yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Hope you're feeling better soon Kate. Probably best to stay in the warm today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> My DH is Sept 18th, his brother is Sept 14, then the middle child is David's sister on Oct 13th.


All 3 of my brothers have birthdays in September


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And I'm envious of the 25C weather as well! Started our next hot spell, 36 today, 39, 40 and 42 Thursday. But I've just read that they are saying it may actually be our hottest day on record. A day Mum was talking about the other day when it reached 46.1. But that is a lot hotter than the current suggested maximum. In 1939 when it reached 46.1 no air conditioners. Mum remembers them all sitting in the hall as it was the coolest place in the house. And at least I have air conditioning and the car is air conditioned.


That is way to hot , I'm thinking dangerously hot for the elderly and very young


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm very close to the beach- 15 minutes drive maybe. But I don't often go.


I live close to a lot of beaches and would go there way more often than I do if I could , its so peaceful even in the winter when there is a storm brewing , just beautiful to watch


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have a Wolf Moon here tonight, we've been watching it, I came in, it's getting a tad chilly, but David's out there watching it retreat. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


What is a wolf moon?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Hope you do feel well enough to get to the funeral- even if just the service so you can say your goodbyes. And then get fully better quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


That is way to much stress and bad news , do hope son and girlfriend can work things out , sending you a ((((????hug))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The yarn is lovely indeed, good looking socks Pearls Girls.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What is a wolf moon?


A wolf moon is the first full moon of the year which is in January which is also when wolves howl a lot as its their mating season hence wolf moon , Last nights moon was a mass of different things , as there was a full total lunar eclipse visible from the northern hemisphere also at night so chunks of the moon disappeared, so last night it was a Super red wolf moon ,I managed to see some of it but it was hit and miss as its very very cold here and the cloud started to come in


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can't imagine 46c. I think 35/36 is the hottest I've ever known here. I spent a lot of time driving around in my car with the a/c on!


The 46 is informal- but the official expected temperature has risen to 44. While 36 is worse there than here I agree that 46 or even 44 is getting beyond a joke. But if it is going to get up round 46 it would be nice to beat the record :sm02: Have knitting that day! But most of us drive and the library is air conditioned so will be OK for most of us. Have told Maryanne that I will drive her home rather than use the buses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Yuk hate that type of cough , hope you feel better soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I live close to a lot of beaches and would go there way more often than I do if I could , its so peaceful even in the winter when there is a storm brewing , just beautiful to watch


I would love a place on the beach so I could sit in my house and watch the sea. Love the look of it in all weathers. Just don't really like being on it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A wolf moon is the first full moon of the year which is in January which is also when wolves howl a lot as its their mating season hence wolf moon , Last nights moon was a mass of different things , as there was a full total lunar eclipse visible from the northern hemisphere also at night so chunks of the moon disappeared, so last night it was a Super red wolf moon ,I managed to see some of it but it was hit and miss as its very very cold here and the cloud started to come in


Well that would explain why I don't know the term. No wolves.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A wolf moon is the first full moon of the year which is in January which is also when wolves howl a lot as its their mating season hence wolf moon , Last nights moon was a mass of different things , as there was a full total lunar eclipse visible from the northern hemisphere also at night so chunks of the moon disappeared, so last night it was a Super red wolf moon ,I managed to see some of it but it was hit and miss as its very very cold here and the cloud started to come in


I meant to go out and see if I could see it but was tired, so went to bed early and forgot all about it!! :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I meant to go out and see if I could see it but was tired, so went to bed early and forgot all about it!! :sm16:


Pays to be an early riser in this case , think it started sometimes around 2am but the actual total eclipse was this morning around 5ish I watched from around 4


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't really eaten much of anything, some Boost, plain spaghetti in beef broth & a little cream of wheat this morning but it was sort of like wallpaper paste as I was afraid to put milk on it????????I took the pills with that so ????????it's been 1/2 hr & so far I'm ok.


Hope that helps you tolerate the antibiotics. What day do you see the surgeon? Hope you dont have to wait long for the surgery. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!
> I'm ready for hot cross buns.
> Hmmm... Maybe I should go mix up some yeast dough and make some raised doughnuts and do some powder sugar and some just granulated sugar.
> We decided to try the rotisserie in my toaster oven for dinner tonight, that should be an adventure. :sm04:


I know it is ridiculous that hot cross buns are in the shops already... but I have to admit that I bought some the other day (for Serena of course as she has been waiting about 8 months for them) haha. And we had a couple of them together toasted with butter on. Well I had to join her didn't I..? :sm17:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good that it wasn't a heart attack but still very painful. Sorry to hear of the operating problems but I hope you're well on the road to recovery now. Sending you lots of healing wishes and gentle hugs.


The same from me, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


 :sm06: Oh my goodness I am glad it wasnt a heart attack. Sorry to hear the operation wasnt so easy and that you still have a stone. Take care of yourself and big hugs. At least it will be cool in the hospital... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She came down with a bug after Christmas- also with having Bill at home- differing priorities. They have almost been snowed in, but Bill has been able to do the grocery shopping when out for other errands.


Thanks for the update Julie. Hope she is feeling better very soon now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I'm envious of the 25C weather as well! Started our next hot spell, 36 today, 39, 40 and 42 Thursday. But I've just read that they are saying it may actually be our hottest day on record. A day Mum was talking about the other day when it reached 46.1. But that is a lot hotter than the current suggested maximum. In 1939 when it reached 46.1 no air conditioners. Mum remembers them all sitting in the hall as it was the coolest place in the house. And at least I have air conditioning and the car is air conditioned.


UGH 4 extreme days in a row. :sm06: Has it been humid there also? We are having very humid days and nights a lot of times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> UGH 4 extreme days in a row. :sm06: Has it been humid there also? We are having very humid days and nights a lot of times.


Some humidity yes- not bad but worse than usual. Today wasn't as bad- only about 33. Maybe the rest of the days can be cooler as well?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Pays to be an early riser in this case , think it started sometimes around 2am but the actual total eclipse was this morning around 5ish I watched from around 4


 :sm24:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just ordered these plans....supposedly can be built for $45.....very simple. Won't ask him to do a fancy one until I see if I can actually be productive using this one. Am printing out the plans now. Check it out here or on youtube. https://www.etsy.com/listing/198762832/thrifty-fox-spinning-wheel-digital-pdf?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anniversary is Feb.27th......that's even sooner. I told him I think he could build this one with the mobility he already has with his shoulder. We shall see. I'm not going to hold my breath for sure. He can at least start searching for maybe a used bicycle wheel though. See what you've done now Gottastch/Kathy! LOLOLOL


My job is complete LOL :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If I hadn't got both as gifts I probably wouldn't have bought them. I don't have a lot of cupboards & have to store these things in my basement so I just find it quicker & easier to use my pans on the stove


I plug the instant pot in on the table. Great way to serve the meal right from the pot. I let it sit there until the pot is finished in the dishwasher. Often I make the next meal in it and it remains on the table a lot.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping you do not get the fever he had. Hope it passes quickly.


KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you will get your wheel.
Wonderful day with family. Marc & Cathy went horseback riding. I treated them and sat in car and knit and meditated why they rode. It is a tradition that i treat the kids (oh my my youngest will be 50 2/20!) when they visit. Usually Candy takes them but this time her son Kyler took them. They said it was the best ride ever because he let them ride faster. Then Amy and Fae arrived and we had fun afternoon and i took them to dinner. Came home to the lunar eclipse! Penelope was spending the day with her dad and deciding whether to stay or go back to Napa with David and see if she could get classes at Napa College. She wants to move back to Napa not drop out of college.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.everydayhealth.com/gallbladder/guide/diet/?eh_uid=7924328&slot=0&xid=nl_EHNLwomenshealth_2019-01-21_15766677&utm_source=Newsletters&utm_content=2019-01-21&utm_campaign=Womens_Health

This showed up today in my email inbox.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....don't use it much. Will probably donate it to goodwill if one of the DDs don't want it.


tami_ohio said:


> I have one, but haven't used it much, except for tater tots and chicken nuggets, so I'm no help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you tons of positive thoughts and prayers Denise. How frightening. I take it the surgery was not done laprascopically? 
I did not realize gall bladder surgery could be so complicated as I had laprascopy for mine. Bless your heart Denise. {{{gentle hugs}}}


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....I'm planning on doing chicken thighs tonight; maybe I should give my air fryer another shot....


Poledra65 said:


> Marla uses hers alot, she does chicken thighs or leg quarter in it, just rubs with olive oil, salt and pepper and she said they come out with a nice crunchy skin and really moist meat. She likes zucchini chips in it, and several other things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll meet you there ladies! What a fun shop.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!!!! I want to move in! lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was my idea too....nothing too strenuous or requiring lifting heavy things.


darowil said:


> Sounds a great idea. And a good way for him to get back doing carpentry without having to keep going for a long period.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{hugs}}}}} and prayers for your family and friends Maatje.


Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....you and KayeJo have me laughing about the needle puncture wounds....I know now I'm in good company! And yes I do love the sharp points so will just have to be more careful.


Swedenme said:


> Lol I love sharp points but like you Ive got a little puncture wound , its fine knitting till I forget then its ouch ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy, my youngest (Hannah) also went away for college for 1 semester and then wanted to come home. She missed the deadline for transferring so worked a year before starting back at a smaller college. Went there for a year then transferred into the University of Georgia and finished up there. Just might be something Penelope might consider also. Wishing her lots of luck and a positive outcome whatever her choice.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you will get your wheel.
> Wonderful day with family. Marc & Cathy went horseback riding. I treated them and sat in car and knit and meditated why they rode. It is a tradition that i treat the kids (oh my my youngest will be 50 2/20!) when they visit. Usually Candy takes them but this time her son Kyler took them. They said it was the best ride ever because he let them ride faster. Then Amy and Fae arrived and we had fun afternoon and i took them to dinner. Came home to the lunar eclipse! Penelope was spending the day with her dad and deciding whether to stay or go back to Napa with David and see if she could get classes at Napa College. She wants to move back to Napa not drop out of college.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Im glad things worked out for your daughter. Academically she has done well, was an honor graduate in h.s. I am thankful her mom and dad are supporting whatever she wants. And of course grandma, grandpa, Aunt Cathy, Uncle Marc and Uncle John.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I survived the Chunnel. Just like a big tunnel-and after 3 years in London used to spending hours in tunnels. No noticeable difference to the underground. Of course it did seem funny knwing how much water was above me. But then again I think of all the buildings above you and imagine if they fell onto you?


Yes, that's the rub: knowing all that water is around you. I used to get really nervous when I first started commuting from the east bay to SF through the tube in 1996 and 1997. We were in transition from moving from northwest Marin somewhere new (ended up here in Asti) and settled on The Marina in Richmond for 18 months. I used to take a deep breath, close my eyes and pray! All the way through to Embarcadero station. Then I got so used to it, I didn't even think about it. I watched the Eurotrain from St. Pancras station to Amsterdam on YouTube yesterday. What a fun excursion that was to watch. And so fast. I've been binging on watching YouTube train excursions and some are really well done and not a lot of narration, just titles on the screen when passing landmarks, train stations, etc. I guess I've been locked in too long with all the rain! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just mentioned to him that I wanted him to build me one. He said for me to show him the plans. ????????


I'm sure you'll have one in no time. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would rather take the ferry - what if the tunnel springs a leak?? --- sam


Scary thought! We have a couple of tunnels under the Welland Canal and when I see water dripping, I wonder what's going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We got it instead. We got at least 8" We had the wind and lake effect snow. The drift in the driveway was up to the middle of my knee when I went out to snow blow the driveway. It's 13°F with a wind chill of -7°F


We did too. This morning, it's -0F. I don't know what the wind chill is but I know that I'm not going out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here you go Liz....
> 
> Bonnie's mittens
> 
> ...


Thanks. I want to make it for myself so I'll have to increase the stitches to compensate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


I'm so glad that your operation was successful and that you're on the mend. Hopefully you'll be home soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does make a difference.
> B has been wonderful about letting me put her little tail through the hole and getting it all on properly, only takes a minute, but sheesh, poor thing doesn't quite understand it. I just use panty liners in it and they work great.


What a cutie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm envious of the 25C weather as well! Started our next hot spell, 36 today, 39, 40 and 42 Thursday. But I've just read that they are saying it may actually be our hottest day on record. A day Mum was talking about the other day when it reached 46.1. But that is a lot hotter than the current suggested maximum. In 1939 when it reached 46.1 no air conditioners. Mum remembers them all sitting in the hall as it was the coolest place in the house. And at least I have air conditioning and the car is air conditioned.


Wow -that is really hot!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flokrejci said:


> Heart-shaped meatloaf tasted just like every other meatloaf I made but had a festive shape, and he knew why. It was fun to do. One year I cut little vee-shapes out of canned sliced beets to go with it, so it was a heart-ful meal!
> 
> I think I am probably doing quite a lot better than you are! For one thing, I live in Los Angeles, where a day below 60F is considered chilly. (I moved here from Maine more than 60 years ago and never considered going back to true winter.) I'm mostly just chugging along hoping to rise to the top of the waiting list at my chosen retirement community fairly soon. Because I've had a bad back for a couple of years, my preparations for moving go very slowly indeed--practically glacial--and I suspect that no matter how much help I have, when the time comes, it will be traumatic. So I really wish it to be over! It will be a new phase of my life, with about 250 friends I have yet to meet, in a new city (Pasadena), and what everyone tells me are so many choices of activity that I won't have time for them all. The last time I asked, they didn't have a knitting group so I said, "Well, that will probably change. I'll just sit in the lobby or the Bistro with my knitting and take names!" As long as I can continue to drive, I hope to stay connected to my church, my Yarn Babes knitting group, and a Girl Scout adult "troop" (alumnae group) I've belonged to for about 50 years as well. I'll also be much closer to my youngest daughter, the only one of the three who still lives in southern California. (The eldest is in Canberra, Australia; the middle, in suburban Boston, near where I was reared.)
> 
> Even though I don't often say anything about it, the lot of you with big health problems these days are in my prayers, and I worry about how the varying types of bad weather--heat or lack thereof, snow, rain--that KPers around the globe are contending with. Some of us are content with just sitting on the fringes and listening to the stories! Thanks for asking...


Hope a place comes open for you soon. Yes, the weather is certainly much nicer there. Future dil lives in Brea.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still waiting. The two attorneys are working through a couple of things, but I'm feeling confident. This buyer thinks we should pay more on the property tax assessment. Both the full amount and our amount (we qualify for discounts based on our ages and # of years here) were listed on the listing so she certainly knew her tax amount would be higher than what we owe. We pay in arrears, so are just now paying for first 1/2 of 2018 (known amount) and the remainder (July, 2018 through Feb, 2019) is being prorated with anticipated increases to be given to them at closing to pay for the time we owe. Our lawyer is working on that for us and should have an answer by Tuesday. Martin LuthervKing Day her today so not much will get done. Then we pay for a new plat of survey (no encroachments) and all should be good for closing 3/1. I really like the attorney we hired through the realtor.


Never even thought of the property taxes changing ..... a good thing to tuck away. Ours are discounted as well since we are retired.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have a Wolf Moon here tonight, we've been watching it, I came in, it's getting a tad chilly, but David's out there watching it retreat. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


I wish I could have seen it but it was too cold to go out. I did see it on the news though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


I'm sorry for you, Kate. Not very nice of DH to be so sharing. I hope it doesn't linger.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a brother born November 20. With 13 of us, we could have birthdays every month, but there were two with February birthdays, two with July birthdays, two September, no January, April, May or June.


With 10 kids and then DH and myself we could have a bd every month, but we don't! Have 1 in January, 2 in February- one on the 12th,one on the 14th. Then nothing until May which is a whammy! 6,8,10,24. Then 1 in August, 1 in September, 1 in November and the last one on December 31st. Now with all the grandkids coming along, we have birthdays every month. But I just send out cards.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're mostly dreaming, but will keep it in mind. Thanks.


You'd have to drive a long ways out of the way to pick me up! Lol but if I ever get to Maine again, I'm going to see if I can visit that place.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear of all this stress. It's hard to see those around you suffering so much, especially when it's young people. Hugs to you, take care of yourself.


Thank you so much. It's so comforting to have y'all in my court. I know we dont really know each other and have never met and probably never will, but it's nice to be able to mention sad things and know it stays here and no one judges etc etc....I'm saying this very badly, but thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You'd have to drive a long ways out of the way to pick me up! Lol but if I ever get to Maine again, I'm going to see if I can visit that place.


I want to see Maine in the Fall. I see a road trip in my future.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is way to much stress and bad news , do hope son and girlfriend can work things out , sending you a ((((????hug))))


Thank you, I do appreciate it.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> The 46 is informal- but the official expected temperature has risen to 44. While 36 is worse there than here I agree that 46 or even 44 is getting beyond a joke. But if it is going to get up round 46 it would be nice to beat the record :sm02: Have knitting that day! But most of us drive and the library is air conditioned so will be OK for most of us. Have told Maryanne that I will drive her home rather than use the buses.


My goodness, Those temps are crazy! Stay cool please and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no what a lot to be trying to process all at once. Guess if issues are to arise it is better that they arise now rather than after they are married. Can they get through this tough time? How do you think DS will go at working through the issues and moving on with the relationship?


I sure hope so....it's my son .....my husband is trying to call him..... but so far no answer. He's a loner and always has been. No excuse just fact. If we had known what we know now, we would have had him in counseling years ago...but hindsight is 20/20. Besides, we had no money so not sure why i think we would have done that anyway. It's really hard, he's a gentle soul which was often seen as weakness by his older brothers. All I can say is, we tried and please God take those feeble efforts and bless them!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Im so sorry you have that wretched cough. Exactly what I had! Horrible coughing spells. Hopefully you can find some cough syrup that will help. I ended up using the homeopathic one cause I found that one actually worked the best in loosening up the phlegm, as well as suppressing the worst of the cough. Get well soon, and sorry you can't go to your friends funeral,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I would love a place on the beach so I could sit in my house and watch the sea. Love the look of it in all weathers. Just don't really like being on it!


I would also...but like you not on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> We did too. This morning, it's -0F. I don't know what the wind chill is but I know that I'm not going out.


-3 here and I needed to put prescriptions in and do some grocery shopping got all wrapped up , pulled up in the carpark and realised I'd forgotten my gloves I was freezing by the time I got inside the shopping centre


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I know it is ridiculous that hot cross buns are in the shops already... but I have to admit that I bought some the other day (for Serena of course as she has been waiting about 8 months for them) haha. And we had a couple of them together toasted with butter on. Well I had to join her didn't I..? :sm17:


Ha, so you did!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{hugs}}}}} and prayers for your family and friends Maatje.


Thank you...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And the stress continues...the events of last weekend threw ds into a tailspin and now their relationship is in trouble. I'm not sure how much more stress we can take. This son has had issues in the past with severe depression and periods of self doubt. He's now withdrawn from his fiancé and yeah, well, it's a mess..... that's all I can say....plus have some young friends whose marriage is in trouble, the other young friend who's battling esophageal cancer and now a young family we know whose 10 year old dd suffered a brain aneurysm just before Christmas and now has severe brain damage. She didn't die at least but yeah, who knows how this will work out. So all in all been trying to keep my head above water but it isn't going so well. So much sadness and trouble in this world.....
> 
> Bonnie, hope the surgery takes place soon and that you will feel better. Nicho, sorry about the complications but glad you are on the road to recovery. I see daralene has also been sick. Healing blessings for her. And for all in the path of the storm take care. Going to try and sleep soon. Ttyl


Prayers for all. And hugs for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's turning out less hairy than what I had anticipated. Working on it this afternoon and will decide tomorrrow whether or not to continue....I do think I like it though.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy, my youngest (Hannah) also went away for college for 1 semester and then wanted to come home. She missed the deadline for transferring so worked a year before starting back at a smaller college. Went there for a year then transferred into the University of Georgia and finished up there. Just might be something Penelope might consider also. Wishing her lots of luck and a positive outcome whatever her choice.


Sometimes an off year helps re focus. I've had kids who did that...seems they do get burned out as most study and work. And like Kayjo said, it's not even certain there's a job in their field when they graduate. And then they have debt as well. So stressful for kids these days....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want to see Maine in the Fall. I see a road trip in my future.


That would be a very doable road trip for you. Not so much for me.... ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for all. And hugs for you.


Thank you...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm still working on the Portuguese Knitting. Still finding it hard to keep it flowing. A pin might help (using a coilless safety pin until I decide if I like it). Think I might like over the neck but gets uncomfortable pulling on me neck. Feels like it needs something under it but needs to be light and easy for the yarn to slid over-and yet stay put. For those who have used this method any suggestions?


This is what I've been using. It's typically used to clip name badges to your clothing. If you like, you can bend the hook with a pair of pliers. I haven't bothered.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have a Wolf Moon here tonight, we've been watching it, I came in, it's getting a tad chilly, but David's out there watching it retreat. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


It was to cloudy and cold to even bother trying to go out and look here! Looking forward to your picture.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Get better soon. Friends family will understand why you couldn't make it. They will know you are thinking of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Coughing can make one so sore, let alone all the other inconveniences- That is most unfortunate that you are likely to miss your friend's funeral.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still waiting. The two attorneys are working through a couple of things, but I'm feeling confident. This buyer thinks we should pay more on the property tax assessment. Both the full amount and our amount (we qualify for discounts based on our ages and # of years here) were listed on the listing so she certainly knew her tax amount would be higher than what we owe. We pay in arrears, so are just now paying for first 1/2 of 2018 (known amount) and the remainder (July, 2018 through Feb, 2019) is being prorated with anticipated increases to be given to them at closing to pay for the time we owe. Our lawyer is working on that for us and should have an answer by Tuesday. Martin LuthervKing Day her today so not much will get done. Then we pay for a new plat of survey (no encroachments) and all should be good for closing 3/1. I really like the attorney we hired through the realtor.


I do so hope this offer does go through.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Heart-shaped meatloaf tasted just like every other meatloaf I made but had a festive shape, and he knew why. It was fun to do. One year I cut little vee-shapes out of canned sliced beets to go with it, so it was a heart-ful meal!
> 
> I think I am probably doing quite a lot better than you are! For one thing, I live in Los Angeles, where a day below 60F is considered chilly. (I moved here from Maine more than 60 years ago and never considered going back to true winter.) I'm mostly just chugging along hoping to rise to the top of the waiting list at my chosen retirement community fairly soon. Because I've had a bad back for a couple of years, my preparations for moving go very slowly indeed--practically glacial--and I suspect that no matter how much help I have, when the time comes, it will be traumatic. So I really wish it to be over! It will be a new phase of my life, with about 250 friends I have yet to meet, in a new city (Pasadena), and what everyone tells me are so many choices of activity that I won't have time for them all. The last time I asked, they didn't have a knitting group so I said, "Well, that will probably change. I'll just sit in the lobby or the Bistro with my knitting and take names!" As long as I can continue to drive, I hope to stay connected to my church, my Yarn Babes knitting group, and a Girl Scout adult "troop" (alumnae group) I've belonged to for about 50 years as well. I'll also be much closer to my youngest daughter, the only one of the three who still lives in southern California. (The eldest is in Canberra, Australia; the middle, in suburban Boston, near where I was reared.)
> 
> Even though I don't often say anything about it, the lot of you with big health problems these days are in my prayers, and I worry about how the varying types of bad weather--heat or lack thereof, snow, rain--that KPers around the globe are contending with. Some of us are content with just sitting on the fringes and listening to the stories! Thanks for asking...


It's good to know that you are still around, even if you don't post often. Just remember, when you don't post in a long while, we worry about you! Just as we do all the others who only pop in occasionally. I hope the move comes sooner rather than later for you, and that it isn't as traumatic as you think it may be. I need to get moving on cleaning out and sorting, as well. We are thinking of going full time in our RV in a few years, and selling the house. And, boy, do I have stuff! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is way to hot , I'm thinking dangerously hot for the elderly and very young


Cathy(sugarsugar) was saying a few days ago when the maximum was so very high that there were 11 cases of children left in cars- not sure if that was just Victoria or over the whole country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A wolf moon is the first full moon of the year which is in January which is also when wolves howl a lot as its their mating season hence wolf moon , Last nights moon was a mass of different things , as there was a full total lunar eclipse visible from the northern hemisphere also at night so chunks of the moon disappeared, so last night it was a Super red wolf moon ,I managed to see some of it but it was hit and miss as its very very cold here and the cloud started to come in


Ours was not red- but still very spectacular- and rising before the sunlight had fully left the skies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the update Julie. Hope she is feeling better very soon now.


Have not heard back from her since making that post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A wolf moon is the first full moon of the year which is in January which is also when wolves howl a lot as its their mating season hence wolf moon , Last nights moon was a mass of different things , as there was a full total lunar eclipse visible from the northern hemisphere also at night so chunks of the moon disappeared, so last night it was a Super red wolf moon ,I managed to see some of it but it was hit and miss as its very very cold here and the cloud started to come in


DS works about 15 minutes from us, and got to see it all the way home, 40 minutes from us. I really didn't think it was clear enough to see anything last night, but it might have been. Who knows. He says where he works has a weather system all it's own! And it does seem true. It's on the edge of the town. Town, and us, can get and they won't, or vise versa. Almost like a triangle. With the new zillion watt parking lot security lights across the street from us, we can't see much for starts anymore. I can almost sit in my front windows with our lights off and still read a book. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some humidity yes- not bad but worse than usual. Today wasn't as bad- only about 33. Maybe the rest of the days can be cooler as well?


We are swinging from very hot afternoons to mornings almost chilly. If it's cloudy likely to be cooler at first. Most afternoons it heats up though, but no where near as bad as what you and Cathy have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you will get your wheel.
> Wonderful day with family. Marc & Cathy went horseback riding. I treated them and sat in car and knit and meditated why they rode. It is a tradition that i treat the kids (oh my my youngest will be 50 2/20!) when they visit. Usually Candy takes them but this time her son Kyler took them. They said it was the best ride ever because he let them ride faster. Then Amy and Fae arrived and we had fun afternoon and i took them to dinner. Came home to the lunar eclipse! Penelope was spending the day with her dad and deciding whether to stay or go back to Napa with David and see if she could get classes at Napa College. She wants to move back to Napa not drop out of college.


Great to have time with your family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you will get your wheel.
> Wonderful day with family. Marc & Cathy went horseback riding. I treated them and sat in car and knit and meditated why they rode. It is a tradition that i treat the kids (oh my my youngest will be 50 2/20!) when they visit. Usually Candy takes them but this time her son Kyler took them. They said it was the best ride ever because he let them ride faster. Then Amy and Fae arrived and we had fun afternoon and i took them to dinner. Came home to the lunar eclipse! Penelope was spending the day with her dad and deciding whether to stay or go back to Napa with David and see if she could get classes at Napa College. She wants to move back to Napa not drop out of college.


 A good day all around then. I'm glad Amy doesn't want to drop out, just switch colleges.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you so much. It's so comforting to have y'all in my court. I know we dont really know each other and have never met and probably never will, but it's nice to be able to mention sad things and know it stays here and no one judges etc etc....I'm saying this very badly, but thank you


Just a caution, Maatje- (a very gentle one!) please keep in mind that everything we talk about in the Tea Party can be read by anyone on the internet, you do not have to be obviously posting- many many just 'lurk'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want to see Maine in the Fall. I see a road trip in my future.


Maine is gorgeous in the fall! We've been several times. Also been in Bennington, and Burlington.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's good to know that you are still around, even if you don't post often. Just remember, when you don't post in a long while, we worry about you! Just as we do all the others who only pop in occasionally. I hope the move comes sooner rather than later for you, and that it isn't as traumatic as you think it may be. I need to get moving on cleaning out and sorting, as well. We are thinking of going full time in our RV in a few years, and selling the house. And, boy, do I have stuff! :sm02:


That would be quite the adventure!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flokrejci said:


> Heart-shaped meatloaf tasted just like every other meatloaf I made but had a festive shape, and he knew why. It was fun to do. One year I cut little vee-shapes out of canned sliced beets to go with it, so it was a heart-ful meal!
> 
> content with just sitting on the fringes and listening to the stories! Thanks for asking...


Actually beets and beet juice are good for the heart, recommended.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> -3 here and I needed to put prescriptions in and do some grocery shopping got all wrapped up , pulled up in the carpark and realised I'd forgotten my gloves I was freezing by the time I got inside the shopping centre


Yikes! Weren't your hands cold in the car? The steering wheel should have felt like ice! These temps I can't even walk out into the garage (attached) without my gloves or mittens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yikes! Weren't your hands cold in the car? The steering wheel should have felt like ice! These temps I can't even walk out into the garage (attached) without my gloves or mittens.


I am fairly certain Sonja would be meaning -3 Celsius- not Fahrenheit- could be wrong of course!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> I have travelled through the Sydney harbour tunnel a few times, which is 2.3kms long under the harbour. It is just like any other tunnel really.
> I love tunnels especially going through our Auckland ones in the convertible. There has been talk for many years of putting one under our Waitemsta harbour from the CBD across to Devonport on the north shore, but so far just talk.


When the "World's Fair" was in New York City, My cousin drove her convertible thru the New Jersey Tunnel (We were lost) with the top down. It was awful. Early morning with all the big rigs burning diesel fuel. BIG mistake, we choked & sputtered, as she is trying to raise the top, in the tunnel, to get away from the fumes.
Never again have I liked tunnels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be quite the adventure!


It will be!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain Sonja would be meaning -3 Celsius- not Fahrenheit- could be wrong of course!


Yes, most likely she is. Still to cold for my hands.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a caution, Maatje- (a very gentle one!) please keep in mind that everything we talk about in the Tea Party can be read by anyone on the internet, you do not have to be obviously posting- many many just 'lurk'.


Thank you so much for that reminder...I will be very careful and more so in future..... hugs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy(sugarsugar) was saying a few days ago when the maximum was so very high that there were 11 cases of children left in cars- not sure if that was just Victoria or over the whole country.


It happens here too. It's amazing how stupid some people are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Maine is gorgeous in the fall! We've been several times. Also been in Bennington, and Burlington.


I've been too and it is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yikes! Weren't your hands cold in the car? The steering wheel should have felt like ice! These temps I can't even walk out into the garage (attached) without my gloves or mittens.


I'm spoilt as sons car has heated stearing wheel and heated seats, I would really like one of those seats in the house dont think I'd ever move ,????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get some sleep so I can be up at 5:30????I can hardly wait.
> I've been drinking lots all evening????????they can get an IV tomorrow. I don't want another 16 pokes????


I hope it all went well and you're headed home by now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, most likely she is. Still to cold for my hands.


It was cold , very cold , I must have lost my gloves as I usually have them in my pockets


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She looks very accepting! Lovely little dog , lost track of how come she is with you?


She's with us because her Dumba#* owner doesn't have good judgement in females and is sitting in jail. :sm19: 
But he's doing well, so that's good. :sm02: 
I just got her appointment made for her spay at the end of February.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, holding your family in hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is a wolf moon?


https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


Oh yuck, I hope it's not too bad a case of the flu, too bad about your friends funeral though, best not to go and pass it on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Heart-shaped meatloaf tasted just like every other meatloaf I made but had a festive shape, and he knew why. It was fun to do. One year I cut little vee-shapes out of canned sliced beets to go with it, so it was a heart-ful meal!
> 
> I think I am probably doing quite a lot better than you are! For one thing, I live in Los Angeles, where a day below 60F is considered chilly. (I moved here from Maine more than 60 years ago and never considered going back to true winter.) I'm mostly just chugging along hoping to rise to the top of the waiting list at my chosen retirement community fairly soon. Because I've had a bad back for a couple of years, my preparations for moving go very slowly indeed--practically glacial--and I suspect that no matter how much help I have, when the time comes, it will be traumatic. So I really wish it to be over! It will be a new phase of my life, with about 250 friends I have yet to meet, in a new city (Pasadena), and what everyone tells me are so many choices of activity that I won't have time for them all. The last time I asked, they didn't have a knitting group so I said, "Well, that will probably change. I'll just sit in the lobby or the Bistro with my knitting and take names!" As long as I can continue to drive, I hope to stay connected to my church, my Yarn Babes knitting group, and a Girl Scout adult "troop" (alumnae group) I've belonged to for about 50 years as well. I'll also be much closer to my youngest daughter, the only one of the three who still lives in southern California. (The eldest is in Canberra, Australia; the middle, in suburban Boston, near where I was reared.)
> 
> Even though I don't often say anything about it, the lot of you with big health problems these days are in my prayers, and I worry about how the varying types of bad weather--heat or lack thereof, snow, rain--that KPers around the globe are contending with. Some of us are content with just sitting on the fringes and listening to the stories! Thanks for asking...


Hopefully they'll have an opening for you soon, but no sense getting in a hurry to pack up if it's going to be a while before you can get in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still waiting. The two attorneys are working through a couple of things, but I'm feeling confident. This buyer thinks we should pay more on the property tax assessment. Both the full amount and our amount (we qualify for discounts based on our ages and # of years here) were listed on the listing so she certainly knew her tax amount would be higher than what we owe. We pay in arrears, so are just now paying for first 1/2 of 2018 (known amount) and the remainder (July, 2018 through Feb, 2019) is being prorated with anticipated increases to be given to them at closing to pay for the time we owe. Our lawyer is working on that for us and should have an answer by Tuesday. Martin LuthervKing Day her today so not much will get done. Then we pay for a new plat of survey (no encroachments) and all should be good for closing 3/1. I really like the attorney we hired through the realtor.


At least you are much closer to a final sale, hopefully all will continue through closing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Ive never seen so much yarn , you and Dawn can explore the wine side I'll stick to the beautiful fibre side and I mean stick think you would have to use force to get me to leave ????


 :sm23: I'll go grab a glass(bottle) and join you in the yarn, then I'd really be soft and lofty as Haley Mills says in The Moon Spinners. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know it is ridiculous that hot cross buns are in the shops already... but I have to admit that I bought some the other day (for Serena of course as she has been waiting about 8 months for them) haha. And we had a couple of them together toasted with butter on. Well I had to join her didn't I..? :sm17:


I was going to say that you need to have one too, and see you did, she would not have enjoyed it as much if you hadn't, at least that's the story you can give. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you will get your wheel.
> Wonderful day with family. Marc & Cathy went horseback riding. I treated them and sat in car and knit and meditated why they rode. It is a tradition that i treat the kids (oh my my youngest will be 50 2/20!) when they visit. Usually Candy takes them but this time her son Kyler took them. They said it was the best ride ever because he let them ride faster. Then Amy and Fae arrived and we had fun afternoon and i took them to dinner. Came home to the lunar eclipse! Penelope was spending the day with her dad and deciding whether to stay or go back to Napa with David and see if she could get classes at Napa College. She wants to move back to Napa not drop out of college.


Sounds like a fabulous time with the kids. 
That's good, that she doesn't want to drop out, just transfer home. Can't blame her for that, she's currently in a pretty fast paced University, so a smaller college might be a much better place for more reasons than just wanting to be home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm.....I'm planning on doing chicken thighs tonight; maybe I should give my air fryer another shot....


Lol, between her Airfryer and Instapot, I don't think she'll ever use her oven again. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a cutie.


 :sm04: And she knows it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you so much. It's so comforting to have y'all in my court. I know we dont really know each other and have never met and probably never will, but it's nice to be able to mention sad things and know it stays here and no one judges etc etc....I'm saying this very badly, but thank you


It is a great relief to be able to come here and vent, cry, laugh, whatever we need and know we have loving, non-judgmental support. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, we did. All left already as they have work and school tomorrow. Grateful for the visit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I can see you living fulltime in an RV. Dont envy you the work of downsizing. One day i am going to have to pay the piper for living with a true hoarder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I sure hope so....it's my son .....my husband is trying to call him..... but so far no answer. He's a loner and always has been. No excuse just fact. If we had known what we know now, we would have had him in counseling years ago...but hindsight is 20/20. Besides, we had no money so not sure why i think we would have done that anyway. It's really hard, he's a gentle soul which was often seen as weakness by his older brothers. All I can say is, we tried and please God take those feeble efforts and bless them!


It's so hard, you do the best you can with what you have(knowledge, love, faith), and he definitely knows he is loved, so hopefully all will work out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That would be a very doable road trip for you. Not so much for me.... ????


Now what you do, is come to Wyoming, then we meet up with the Illinois and Ohio contingent, and so on, until we're all in Maine, of course those in other countries would have to fly into an airport enroute. :sm04:

Edit: Pearl, how big is your house? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was to cloudy and cold to even bother trying to go out and look here! Looking forward to your picture.


It was awesome, David didn't get to see the solar eclipse in August so was really enjoying this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy(sugarsugar) was saying a few days ago when the maximum was so very high that there were 11 cases of children left in cars- not sure if that was just Victoria or over the whole country.


I hope that the were remembered/found before the worst could happen. So sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm spoilt as sons car has heated stearing wheel and heated seats, I would really like one of those seats in the house dont think I'd ever move ,????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up, but golly 2 pages of mostly me, I think I'll practice my guitar a while and find something to eat. Going to gym before guitar this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, most likely she is. Still to cold for my hands.


I find -3 Celsius far too cold for my fingers! My Scottish relatives tend to find me very funny, like after our weeks of up around 26 C which some days it has been so far this summer, when it gets back down around 20 or 19 I feel chilly enough to put on a Gansey, although not for the length of time I would need it in winter. It's also why I make my short fingered gloves!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm spoilt as sons car has heated stearing wheel and heated seats, I would really like one of those seats in the house dont think I'd ever move ,????


We are fortunate to have heated seats in the Bmws and they are so good in the winter weather. But you sure notice it when you step out into the cold.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was awesome, David didn't get to see the solar eclipse in August so was really enjoying this one.


Love that moon photo. As Julie said we had a beautiful full moon last night, but no red colour was noticeable from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you so much for that reminder...I will be very careful and more so in future..... hugs


I have made the mistake in the past of disclosing too much on KP, at one point I ran foul of Amyknits who almost certainly has reincarnated herself as Glengirl, it was a very nasty experience. Those that frequent the Solarium are especially vicious. They frequently erupt out into the Attic- which is where much of the Political debate occurs- making quite slanderous accusations, which they then hotly deny has any resemblance to anything they may say.
I enjoy a robust Political debate- but blind and blinkered denigration of those who hold contrasting views is not right, in my opinion.
That is why I have so many from the Solarium on my 'Ignore' list.
Cashmeregma also had a very bad experience around the time her FIL died. That is why she is now so very cautious of what she says.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:



> It happens here too. It's amazing how stupid some people are.


Incredibly stupid, in my opinion. and totally uncaring- we even had a case of a woman who went to work, leaving her baby in the back I have managed to forget most of the details- was maybe as much as three years ago- can't remember if Baby survived- seem to remember the woman got off fairly lightly when it came to sentencing- something to do with her holding a responsible position in Society.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have made the mistake in the past of disclosing too much on KP, at one point I ran foul of Amyknits who almost certainly has reincarnated herself as Glengirl, it was a very nasty experience. Those that frequent the Solarium are especially vicious. They frequently erupt out into the Attic- which is where much of the Political debate occurs- making quite slanderous accusations, which they then hotly deny has any resemblance to anything they may say.
> I enjoy a robust Political debate- but blind and blinkered denigration of those who hold contrasting views is not right, in my opinion.
> That is why I have so many from the Solarium on my 'Ignore' list.
> Cashmeregma also had a very bad experience around the time her FIL died. That is why she is now so very cautious of what she says.


Yes, thank you...I appreciate your cautions. And will be careful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm spoilt as sons car has heated stearing wheel and heated seats, I would really like one of those seats in the house dont think I'd ever move ,????


Fantastic! I wish mine had them, but not for the extra in my payments. As for a heated seat in the house, get a heated throw, like a lap size electric blanket. I'm sitting under mine now, but I don't have it plugged in. I may later, though! Even with the sun finally shining, it's only 8°F at 3:00pm. DH left for work 45 minutes ago, and I am debating if I want to go out for a late lunch, early supper. I'm hungry, and no clue what I want, and don't want to fix it even if I did. But DH took my Expedition since it has 4 wheel drive, again. He needed it yesterday. He said getting to work was fine, until the last hundred feet. They had plowed but it had drifted in. He put it in 4 high and went for it. Got through fine. The guy he was to work with came a couple of minutes behind him, and said he couldn't even tell DH had gone through the drift! So that means if I go out I am stuck with his little Ranger pickup with a manual transmission. Which I can drive, I just don't like to put it back in the garage, as it gets backed in on my blind side. I back in with the driver side to the wall, he backs in with the passenger side to the wall. Not much room either way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's with us because her Dumba#* owner doesn't have good judgement in females and is sitting in jail. :sm19:
> But he's doing well, so that's good. :sm02:
> I just got her appointment made for her spay at the end of February.


 :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: Ah well- maybe he is learning some important lessons!!!!!!
That is good you have her speying organised, I have forgotten the details now, but Eloise, who was Mwyffanwy's gift to Bronwen from her Gemma's litter of six- totally unplanned! 5 boys I think it was, and Eloise- the boys all went to the SPCA when old enough, kept Eloise because I felt I would be a more responsible owner- she caught me off guard with her first season, discovered her cavorting with a very enthusiastic male- had her injected with the 'morning after' drug, my word that really takes it out of the poor girl- she was so sick afterwards- but needs must. Bronwen never accepted Eloise as really belonging to her- she is much more a 'cat' lady. So I of course had total responsibility. (as mum's so often do- we had lambs for two springs at one point- the girls were so desperate to have one- but the novelty of early morning feeds, and consistently throughout the day very quickly wore thin- maybe two weeks later it was all mum!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was cold , very cold , I must have lost my gloves as I usually have them in my pockets


I hope you didn't lose them. Quick! Knit a pair of Bonnie's mittens! I will be starting me a second pair soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


Oooo! Pretty!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you do feel well enough to get to the funeral- even if just the service so you can say your goodbyes. And then get fully better quickly.


Didn't make it, really started to feel lousy and coughing fit to burst so decided it was better if I stayed at home. The other 4 who went said it was a lovely service and that her 4 sons did her proud.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I'll go grab a glass(bottle) and join you in the yarn, then I'd really be soft and lofty as Haley Mills says in The Moon Spinners. :sm04:


I'll join you all in the yarn, and hope that someone will share a sip or two with me. I wouldn't want to provide tooooo much entertainment! :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pays to be an early riser in this case , think it started sometimes around 2am but the actual total eclipse was this morning around 5ish I watched from around 4


I looked out of the window when I was awake so early coughing, but it was really cloudy here and I couldn't see anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now what you do, is come to Wyoming, then we meet up with the Illinois and Ohio contingent, and so on, until we're all in Maine, of course those in other countries would have to fly into an airport enroute. :sm04:
> 
> Edit: Pearl, how big is your house? :sm23:


Wonderful idea! A traveling KAP!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was awesome, David didn't get to see the solar eclipse in August so was really enjoying this one.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow...47 pages and here I am back on page 10! I didn't read much at all yesterday, obviously! I did finish a small project which I'm hoping to get blocked today (and then I will get a picture). This morning we went out to clear off the patio and had to adjust the tarp covering some things (we are off to look at sheds again tomorrow at some point), and it was quite cold (about 10F, I think). We got maybe an inch or two of snow but underneath that is about 1/2" of ice, so we have stayed in. Tomorrow should be warmer and I expect it will all melt away. Now I'll read on a bit more...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find -3 Celsius far too cold for my fingers! My Scottish relatives tend to find me very funny, like after our weeks of up around 26 C which some days it has been so far this summer, when it gets back down around 20 or 19 I feel chilly enough to put on a Gansey, although not for the length of time I would need it in winter. It's also why I make my short fingered gloves!


I sure understand that. I'm just as likely to do the same. Layer and unlayer. Layer and unlayer. I have a couple of pair of fingerless mitts, but forget to put them on, just tuck my hands under my legs or blanket when I am sitting, like now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


Wow! Amazing,KayeJo. I didn't even venture outside to see it. Being in the middle of a big city, the view is blocked by tall buildings and lots of lights. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't make it, really started to feel lousy and coughing fit to burst so decided it was better if I stayed at home. The other 4 who went said it was a lovely service and that her 4 sons did her proud.


I'm sorry you had to miss it. Hope this doesn't last long for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


This shows more camera wobble than I had hoped, we had no eclipse, down here- the rising moon did look so great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, we did. All left already as they have work and school tomorrow. Grateful for the visit.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the were remembered/found before the worst could happen. So sad.


Don't know the details!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, thank you...I appreciate your cautions. And will be careful.


Don't want to labour the point! It is so easy to forget just how exposed we are in fact!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm spoilt as sons car has heated stearing wheel and heated seats, I would really like one of those seats in the house dont think I'd ever move ,????


When my son had a sore back he actually went and sat in his car with the heated seat on! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Visiting Maine has been on my bucket list since I was in 4th grade and my favorite teacher sent me postcards from her summer vacation there.


RookieRetiree said:


> I want to see Maine in the Fall. I see a road trip in my future.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's with us because her Dumba#* owner doesn't have good judgement in females and is sitting in jail. :sm19:
> But he's doing well, so that's good. :sm02:
> I just got her appointment made for her spay at the end of February.


Didn't understand Dumba#* at first and thought it meant Dumba-number.........duh! :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure understand that. I'm just as likely to do the same. Layer and unlayer. Layer and unlayer. I have a couple of pair of fingerless mitts, but forget to put them on, just tuck my hands under my legs or blanket when I am sitting, like now.


The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

For those here with instant pots, I just found this on Facebook. And since it's not alfredo sauce from a jar, I can make it without garlic!

https://www.myorganizedchaos.net/2018/04/instant-pot-tortellini-alfredo?fbclid=IwAR3hlwwr3hKn1yiuu9uPdPw4rmWcI6xfXAXD7gIxAlggKcBPBfOMqPrAAgA


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


Those are pretty. I think I have a pattern for them in my Ravelry library, just haven't gotten around to making any.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Didn't understand Dumba#* at first and thought it meant Dumba-number.........duh! :sm12: :sm23:


Blame it on the bug you have , ???? no one can think straight when they are busy coughing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh WOW!!! I wish I had known about it; I would certainly tried to see it. 
That is gorgeous. Can you imagine centuries ago when something like that would occur how frightened people would have been....talking way, way, way long ago.


Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I looked out of the window when I was awake so early coughing, but it was really cloudy here and I couldn't see anything.


This is what we could see here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are pretty. I think I have a pattern for them in my Ravelry library, just haven't gotten around to making any.


Thank you Tami!
I have the math sorted- I cast on whatever number of stitches suits the yarn I want to use -keeping records of what I am doing- so I don't go too far astray on the second, and 'Bob's your proverbial Uncle!'.
I sometimes make left and right gloves, just because I can, or both the same if that has been the request!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


So glad to hear the sewage issue is sorted!

Never have been comfortable with two circulars! DPN's for me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey....don't forget me!!! Guess I could drive up to TN or Kentucky and meet up with Rookie and grab Sorlenna on the way! Fun to dream isn't it.


Poledra65 said:


> Now what you do, is come to Wyoming, then we meet up with the Illinois and Ohio contingent, and so on, until we're all in Maine, of course those in other countries would have to fly into an airport enroute. :sm04:
> 
> Edit: Pearl, how big is your house? :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> When my son had a sore back he actually went and sat in his car with the heated seat on! :sm16: :sm09:


Ive been known to just sit for a while before I set off for home after walking round lots of shops , the warmth just seems to hit the right spot in the lower back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD's boyfriend gave me a heated seat for my van(removable) Christmas 2017; just plug it in and I can have a nice warm seat.


KateB said:


> When my son had a sore back he actually went and sat in his car with the heated seat on! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking too!


Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

More gorgeous shots of the wolf moon. Thanks Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> This is what we could see here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't want to labour the point! It is so easy to forget just how exposed we are in fact!


Ive been on this site for nearly 5 years now and never had any trouble apart from the odd demanding pm from some kpers wanting patterns from me , if a person asks nicely I will help but if they are very demanding the answer is no , I think you soon realise who to steer clear of and I dont go anywhere near any post I think is going to end up in name calling or out right nastiness, cannot understand why some people seem to want a lot of drama in their lives or want to go over the same thing time and time again , give me a nice calm friendly topic anyday


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want to see Maine in the Fall. I see a road trip in my future.


Where do you live? I am not far from kim's "Wine & Vine" Maybe we could arrange a meet up when you plan your trip.????? :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


Sounds like calm is coming back to your house. Glad you've got the plumbing problem sorted and it's good your SIL helped with getting DH's truck going again. Now you can direct all your energies into becoming a proficient sock knitter. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> That would be a very doable road trip for you. Not so much for me.... ????


If you come to my home. . . We can do a couple of yarn crawls...... Kim's can be a day trip to the lakes region, small town also quilting shop there. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


Good for you for conquering the sock! I gave up ...have decided life's too short and I just wasn't finding it enjoyable. I know I know everyone else seems to! Maybe the choice of yarn had something to do with it? I had some opal in my stash and found it harsh and rough agai st the skin. Now maybe it would soften with a good soak? But label said do not use conditioner. I didn't mind the ribbing, it was that long stretch of foot...I have long feet..... and I really do enjoy the thinner yarns and small needles. Maybe I'll get back to it someday. Just not now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm23: Ah well- maybe he is learning some important lessons!!!!!!
> That is good you have her speying organised, I have forgotten the details now, but Eloise, who was Mwyffanwy's gift to Bronwen from her Gemma's litter of six- totally unplanned! 5 boys I think it was, and Eloise- the boys all went to the SPCA when old enough, kept Eloise because I felt I would be a more responsible owner- she caught me off guard with her first season, discovered her cavorting with a very enthusiastic male- had her injected with the 'morning after' drug, my word that really takes it out of the poor girl- she was so sick afterwards- but needs must. Bronwen never accepted Eloise as really belonging to her- she is much more a 'cat' lady. So I of course had total responsibility. (as mum's so often do- we had lambs for two springs at one point- the girls were so desperate to have one- but the novelty of early morning feeds, and consistently throughout the day very quickly wore thin- maybe two weeks later it was all mum!)


Unfortunately, it doesn't take long for the feeding, walking, and clean up to become more than they want to handle and it falls to mom, not that they don't love them, just don't love the day to day care that comes with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


That is good news Gwen and hopefully you didnt have to spend to much money 
Glad to hear you are nearly finished with your sock


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


I'm so glad things are fixed! That's a horrible mess to clean up, but at least you shouldn't have to do it again for a long long time. Lots of bleach. Good of DSIL to use his discount, and fix the truck. Yay KayeJo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami!
> I have the math sorted- I cast on whatever number of stitches suits the yarn I want to use -keeping records of what I am doing- so I don't go too far astray on the second, and 'Bob's your proverbial Uncle!'.
> I sometimes make left and right gloves, just because I can, or both the same if that has been the request!


I do my mittens so they can be worn either hand. I still haven't figured out the math for different size gloves. Even though I totally rewrote the pattern for the pair I made DH several years ago. I used the workshop that Daylily Dawn did here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice looking too!


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD's boyfriend gave me a heated seat for my van(removable) Christmas 2017; just plug it in and I can have a nice warm seat.


I need one of those! Hmm I think Rural King has them. I might just have to go buy one with some of my Christmas money!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good for you for conquering the sock! I gave up ...have decided life's too short and I just wasn't finding it enjoyable. I know I know everyone else seems to! Maybe the choice of yarn had something to do with it? I had some opal in my stash and found it harsh and rough agai st the skin. Now maybe it would soften with a good soak? But label said do not use conditioner. I didn't mind the ribbing, it was that long stretch of foot...I have long feet..... and I really do enjoy the thinner yarns and small needles. Maybe I'll get back to it someday. Just not now!


Hmm, I'm using Opal now, and am not finding it that way. I've used it for several pair. Maybe someday. Many other things you can knit instead.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Now what you do, is come to Wyoming, then we meet up with the Illinois and Ohio contingent, and so on, until we're all in Maine, of course those in other countries would have to fly into an airport enroute. :sm04:
> 
> Edit: Pearl, how big is your house? :sm23:


2 extra bedrooms and full bath on second floor. Serta Perfect sleeper sofa, a regular sofa, recliner, 2 room tent and lots of room on the floor.
It is kinda my "Bed & Breakfast" idea. You make your own bed and, you make your own breakfast.
I'd love to have a meetup, many motels,hotels etc. within 5-10 minutes all near the ocean.
Make your plans now!!! Ha,Ha, Ha. I'm serious LOL the more the merrier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is an interesting article on growing vegetables in flower pots. and has some good info on just vegie gardening. i may try the cauliflower and potatoes this year. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after talking to DH and feeling so bad I decided to quit being a baby and went to Urgent Care. No sign I hit my head so that was good. Turns out I just had a string of rough luck. On top of the aches from the fall I have a stomach virus. I was given 2 bags of fluids as I was quite dehydrated. Felt almost human by the time I left there. Clear fluids for 24 hours as I can tolerate them, and bland diet for about 5 days. No GK time as it is easy to pass around. On the good side----no cooking for the next 3-4 days!! DH will have to fend for himself.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I do appreciate you all
> 
> Ev


I'm so relieved to hear this--was afraid you'd got a concussion or whiplash (stunning how easy that is to do). May that virus be gone asap and take the bruises with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love ferry rides. it was always something i did when i was in Seattle. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I dont mind the chunnel , there is a smaller version up here under the Tyne and I do mean smaller version but it does go right under the river , I just prefer ferry rides . Love looking out to sea


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had a sinus infection , at the beginning I looked like I had been in a fight but I'm a 100% better now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Maatje's yarn is on page 14 Sam.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> We are fortunate to have heated seats in the Bmws and they are so good in the winter weather. But you sure notice it when you step out into the cold.


Glad that our new Honda has heated seats and pre-warm-up from inside the house, in this fierce weather. :sm24: :sm24: 
Dh's old car had heated seats also, but, not mine. :sm25:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i go with you please? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/maine/yarn-store-wine-shop-me/
> 
> Dawn and I want to take a road trip here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to know you are on the mend Denise. tons of healing zooming your way. --- sam]



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, typed a long message earlier but it disappeared so I had to have a sleep to recover. I am in hospital feeling sorry for myself. Last Tuesday early am was diagnosed with a mild heart attack and started on blood thinners. But by Wednesday afternoon they had decided no heart attack. The problem was the gall bladder. Bonnie, you have my sympathy as it is very painful. The plan was to ease the pain and send me home for 2 to 3 weeks before having it removed but I got a lot worse so they operated Friday night despite the dangers of bleeding. Op took 3 hours instead of 1 because of excessive bleeding but I am now getting better everyday. Still here all week as I need an endoscopy to remove a stone that is still stuck in the bile duct but that should be plain sailing after all rhat has happened. So good luck Bonnie, hope you are soon feeling good again. I have plenty of time for knitting and reading but have no interest in either, so the days are very long. Best wishes and big hugs to all of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you buy your cotton sock yarn? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have some cotton that's really nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> may i go with you please? --- sam


Of course.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is an interesting article on growing vegetables in flower pots. and has some good info on just vegie gardening. i may try the cauliflower and potatoes this year. --- sam


It is easy to grow things like that, on the weekend when visiting the ''parents'' they had some beans and herbs in an old wheelbarrow which were flourishing. 
Our tomatoes are beginning to get colour at last, Stu had first one in his lunchbox today. My purple ones are starting too, can't wait to try them, they are cherry type ones. New spud crop is a foot high already so things are going well in veg patch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> 2 extra bedrooms and full bath on second floor. Serta Perfect sleeper sofa, a regular sofa, recliner, 2 room tent and lots of room on the floor.
> It is kinda my "Bed & Breakfast" idea. You make your own bed and, you make your own breakfast.
> I'd love to have a meetup, many motels,hotels etc. within 5-10 minutes all near the ocean.
> Make your plans now!!! Ha,Ha, Ha. I'm serious LOL the more the merrier.


Level space for a 30' RV? Sounds like fun!

You wanted a instant pot recipe for pork chops. I just found this one. No wonder mine were falling apart!

https://www.simplyhappyfoodie.com/instant-pot-pork-chops-with-mushroom-gravy/?fbclid=IwAR3SYGfQq0Ugi3bSHtz8AQn2zcixdJHfjkBYKgLpOjTDxSD_iBFXXuXhtAk


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> may i go with you please? --- sam


Of course!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love ferry rides. it was always something i did when i was in Seattle. --- sam


You would love the 3-1/2 hour Interislander ferry across our Cook Strait from Wellington to Picton, North Island to South Island.
The best bit is as it slowly cruises through the Marlborough Sounds, it's so picturesque.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so good to hear from you Flo - post again soon as often as you like. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Heart-shaped meatloaf tasted just like every other meatloaf I made but had a festive shape, and he knew why. It was fun to do. One year I cut little vee-shapes out of canned sliced beets to go with it, so it was a heart-ful meal!
> 
> I think I am probably doing quite a lot better than you are! For one thing, I live in Los Angeles, where a day below 60F is considered chilly. (I moved here from Maine more than 60 years ago and never considered going back to true winter.) I'm mostly just chugging along hoping to rise to the top of the waiting list at my chosen retirement community fairly soon. Because I've had a bad back for a couple of years, my preparations for moving go very slowly indeed--practically glacial--and I suspect that no matter how much help I have, when the time comes, it will be traumatic. So I really wish it to be over! It will be a new phase of my life, with about 250 friends I have yet to meet, in a new city (Pasadena), and what everyone tells me are so many choices of activity that I won't have time for them all. The last time I asked, they didn't have a knitting group so I said, "Well, that will probably change. I'll just sit in the lobby or the Bistro with my knitting and take names!" As long as I can continue to drive, I hope to stay connected to my church, my Yarn Babes knitting group, and a Girl Scout adult "troop" (alumnae group) I've belonged to for about 50 years as well. I'll also be much closer to my youngest daughter, the only one of the three who still lives in southern California. (The eldest is in Canberra, Australia; the middle, in suburban Boston, near where I was reared.)
> 
> Even though I don't often say anything about it, the lot of you with big health problems these days are in my prayers, and I worry about how the varying types of bad weather--heat or lack thereof, snow, rain--that KPers around the globe are contending with. Some of us are content with just sitting on the fringes and listening to the stories! Thanks for asking...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a car? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I live close to a lot of beaches and would go there way more often than I do if I could , its so peaceful even in the winter when there is a storm brewing , just beautiful to watch


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Level space for a 30' RV? Sounds like fun!
> 
> You wanted a instant pot recipe for pork chops. I just found this one. No wonder mine were falling apart!
> 
> https://www.simplyhappyfoodie.com/instant-pot-pork-chops-with-mushroom-gravy/?fbclid=IwAR3SYGfQq0Ugi3bSHtz8AQn2zcixdJHfjkBYKgLpOjTDxSD_iBFXXuXhtAk


I can tell you'd be a great hostess and fun to visit.

I made a version of the pork chops in the pressure cooker. DH prefers the grilled version. I'm mixing the meat left overs with noodles tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you can continue to keep your head above water - all that sadness - take deep breaths. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Thank you so much. It's so comforting to have y'all in my court. I know we dont really know each other and have never met and probably never will, but it's nice to be able to mention sad things and know it stays here and no one judges etc etc....I'm saying this very badly, but thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in my prayers. --- sam



Maatje said:


> I sure hope so....it's my son .....my husband is trying to call him..... but so far no answer. He's a loner and always has been. No excuse just fact. If we had known what we know now, we would have had him in counseling years ago...but hindsight is 20/20. Besides, we had no money so not sure why i think we would have done that anyway. It's really hard, he's a gentle soul which was often seen as weakness by his older brothers. All I can say is, we tried and please God take those feeble efforts and bless them!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> When my son had a sore back he actually went and sat in his car with the heated seat on! :sm16: :sm09:


Ha, I find the heated seats in the car are fantastic for sore backs so very happy that I have them also. Plus a heated steering wheel, lol! Sometimes one has to spoil onesself. No actually the car came with them but I do love them especially in Canada's cold climate.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


They look lovely and warm Julie. I must start knitting again just haven't the time or that's my excuse, lol!
They would be great for me also as I find my hands become chilled when I'm sitting and watching TV or here on the Laptop so I'm going to print a pattern off and start knitting a pair they shouldn't take too long to make.
I keep my heat at about 20 Cel. but do have it set at 22 today as it's been -21 -24 in the evenings and I don't want to get a cold or the Flu.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


Pattern looks easy, goodluck with them and I also like the color on the pattern, nice and bright.

Glad to hear the plumbing situation is now all clear, what a relief lets hope that's the end of that.

I placed a sheet of toilet paper into a glass this morning to see if it disintergrates so will be checking that in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have been a chatty bunch - i am having trouble staying current. good to hear from you. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wow...47 pages and here I am back on page 10! I didn't read much at all yesterday, obviously! I did finish a small project which I'm hoping to get blocked today (and then I will get a picture). This morning we went out to clear off the patio and had to adjust the tarp covering some things (we are off to look at sheds again tomorrow at some point), and it was quite cold (about 10F, I think). We got maybe an inch or two of snow but underneath that is about 1/2" of ice, so we have stayed in. Tomorrow should be warmer and I expect it will all melt away. Now I'll read on a bit more...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This is what we could see here


WOW! Wonder why it wasn't red in Toronto as all I saw was a full moon then again perhaps it was at a certain time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been on this site for nearly 5 years now and never had any trouble apart from the odd demanding pm from some kpers wanting patterns from me , if a person asks nicely I will help but if they are very demanding the answer is no , I think you soon realise who to steer clear of and I dont go anywhere near any post I think is going to end up in name calling or out right nastiness, cannot understand why some people seem to want a lot of drama in their lives or want to go over the same thing time and time again , give me a nice calm friendly topic anyday


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> this is an interesting article on growing vegetables in flower pots. and has some good info on just vegie gardening. i may try the cauliflower and potatoes this year. --- sam


Was there meant to be an attachment here Sam. Sounds interesting anyway.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Glad that our new Honda has heated seats and pre-warm-up from inside the house, in this fierce weather. :sm24: :sm24:
> Dh's old car had heated seats also, but, not mine. :sm25:


Hmmm! I wonder if your Hondo is made here in Alliston, we have a huge Hondo factory here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds wonderful. --- sam



Fan said:


> You would love the 3-1/2 hour Interislander ferry across our Cook Strait from Wellington to Picton, North Island to South Island.
> The best bit is as it slowly cruises through the Marlborough Sounds, it's so picturesque.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss putting it down? duh

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/diy/grow-cauliflower-pots-home


kiwifrau said:


> Was there meant to be an attachment here Sam. Sounds interesting anyway.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, this is so pretty. Why oh why is it that all the loveliest of patterns are crocheted!!!!

http://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> did i miss putting it down? duh
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/diy/grow-cauliflower-pots-home


Yes you did LOL! What a great idea, I may try some of these this summer, of course will depend where I'm living at that time but hopefully not under a bridge. :sm19: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

PTL - i have finally caught up. need to finish cleaning out today's email. wonder how many pages i'll have to read when i get back. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new quilt pattern for you quilters. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/cat-quilt-block


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been on this site for nearly 5 years now and never had any trouble apart from the odd demanding pm from some kpers wanting patterns from me , if a person asks nicely I will help but if they are very demanding the answer is no , I think you soon realise who to steer clear of and I dont go anywhere near any post I think is going to end up in name calling or out right nastiness, cannot understand why some people seem to want a lot of drama in their lives or want to go over the same thing time and time again , give me a nice calm friendly topic anyday


It's just since I was watching something on Aljazeera, just yesterday, about Data Collection and the very serious misuse to which this is being put- Politics being verboten here- I won't illuminate exactly what I would like to comment on. Suffice to say, that companies like Cambridge Analytica have been able to milk companies like facebook for millions and millions of people's private data, and apply this to some very scurrilous purposes.
Something that would seem so innocuous as clicking on 'like' when run through their algorithms can reveal the most appalling amount of detail about one- things that you would never suspect you had divulged.
I do suspect, Sonja that people in general, especially here on Knitting Paradise are absolutely overwhelmed by the speed with which you have learned the craft, and the level of complexity at which you started out.
I think also that your people skills are better honed than mine- maybe all those years of dealing with the parents of the toddlers you taught?
I learned early on in my University career, that when students were sitting in Tutorial uttering not a single comment, despite the Tutors' best attempts, that I had the ability to make often inflammatory or down right stupid remarks, that would break the ice, and get people talking, and facilitate discussion.
As I get older and I suspect, less tolerant of idiots, sometimes this spills over.
I am guilty of hitting 'send' before I have calmed down, and considered what I have written may sound like- it has frequently landed me in trouble, but normally only here on Knitting Paradise.
There is also a vast difference of understanding of our mutually (divisive) shared language, and humour, between continents.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, I'm using Opal now, and am not finding it that way. I've used it for several pair. Maybe someday. Many other things you can knit instead.


Exactly my thought..l.and I found it strange the yarn was so scratchy...looked up reviews on Ravelry and did see someone else had posted the same complaint. Maybe a bad batch? Who knows....anyway, it's back into my stash! Lol not sure what I'll do with it now ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't take long for the feeding, walking, and clean up to become more than they want to handle and it falls to mom, not that they don't love them, just don't love the day to day care that comes with.


That is for real!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


It's beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I do my mittens so they can be worn either hand. I still haven't figured out the math for different size gloves. Even though I totally rewrote the pattern for the pair I made DH several years ago. I used the workshop that Daylily Dawn did here.


Once you get the hang of dividing up for the fingers- so they don't end up seriously odd sizes, place the thumb at the right point, etc.- I rather enjoy the challenge!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I can see you living fulltime in an RV. Dont envy you the work of downsizing. One day i am going to have to pay the piper for living with a true hoarder.


I know what that's like. I moved from a house with 8 rooms on the main floor and 5 on the ground floor plus an outside shed. All full! I sent most of it to an auction house and still moved toooo much. I'm thinking I have more to get rid of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> You would love the 3-1/2 hour Interislander ferry across our Cook Strait from Wellington to Picton, North Island to South Island.
> The best bit is as it slowly cruises through the Marlborough Sounds, it's so picturesque.


For a while you could get a day ferry from Wellington down to Lyttleton- sailing down the East Coast of the South Island- really enjoyed that, the one time we did it, when Mwyffanwy was about 10 months old, apart from the Gastro-enteritis I picked up from something I ate on board- my goodness was I ill with that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now what you do, is come to Wyoming, then we meet up with the Illinois and Ohio contingent, and so on, until we're all in Maine, of course those in other countries would have to fly into an airport enroute. :sm04:
> 
> Edit: Pearl, how big is your house? :sm23:


Wouldn't that be a blast!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure I did. That's about the only time I nap. Your chicken sounds good. The cheddar bay biscuits have garlic in them, so I will pass on those, thank you.


I actually took a nap yesterday--I didn't mean to, but one of the cats curled up with me and the next thing I knew, it was an hour later. LOL

Have you seen the recipe for those biscuits? You could make your own and leave out the garlic, couldn't you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm caught up, but golly 2 pages of mostly me, I think I'll practice my guitar a while and find something to eat. Going to gym before guitar this afternoon.


I was supposed to go to gym this morning but it was too cold to stick my nose out the door. :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> They look lovely and warm Julie. I must start knitting again just haven't the time or that's my excuse, lol!
> They would be great for me also as I find my hands become chilled when I'm sitting and watching TV or here on the Laptop so I'm going to print a pattern off and start knitting a pair they shouldn't take too long to make.
> I keep my heat at about 20 Cel. but do have it set at 22 today as it's been -21 -24 in the evenings and I don't want to get a cold or the Flu.


Thank you, Lynnette! 
Takes me a couple of days- maybe three- but I don't work on them all the time!

Wise, very wise, to take steps to avoid winter 'lergies!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have made the mistake in the past of disclosing too much on KP, at one point I ran foul of Amyknits who almost certainly has reincarnated herself as Glengirl, it was a very nasty experience. Those that frequent the Solarium are especially vicious. They frequently erupt out into the Attic- which is where much of the Political debate occurs- making quite slanderous accusations, which they then hotly deny has any resemblance to anything they may say.
> I enjoy a robust Political debate- but blind and blinkered denigration of those who hold contrasting views is not right, in my opinion.
> That is why I have so many from the Solarium on my 'Ignore' list.
> Cashmeregma also had a very bad experience around the time her FIL died. That is why she is now so very cautious of what she says.


I'm with you there. One of them also delved into my personal life so I no longer comment there.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up.
> 
> Did you find all the lost socks in the pipe that the washing machine ate?? LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you there. One of them also delved into my personal life so I no longer comment there.


Very wise, Liz!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you are both feeling better soon. If the cough doesn't ease you could try onions. Gross as they are, it does help


KateB said:


> DH has had a flu type bug most of last week and he has obviously passed it on as here I am at 5am, awake and coughing like a mad thing! One of those coughs where you think you are going to cough until you are sick. Feeling pretty wabbit (wiped out) but haven't had too much of the freezing then roasting symptoms that DH had, so hopefully a lesser dose. Supposed to be going to my friend's funeral today but can't see me making it. :sm13:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


Love the gloves with half fingers. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm with you there. One of them also delved into my personal life so I no longer comment there.


Same for me, just not worth the invasion of privacy.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> For those here with instant pots, I just found this on Facebook. And since it's not alfredo sauce from a jar, I can make it without garlic!
> 
> https://www.myorganizedchaos.net/2018/04/instant-pot-tortellini-alfredo?fbclid=IwAR3hlwwr3hKn1yiuu9uPdPw4rmWcI6xfXAXD7gIxAlggKcBPBfOMqPrAAgA


I copied several down to try. Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


Very pretty colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Love the gloves with half fingers. :sm02:


Thank you- they are or were commonly used by work men in Scotland- keep you warm, but still allow you to use your finger tips.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I have no idea why it's true (about 9 months from New Year's Eve?) but I read that the most popular birth-date is Sept. 16--which was DH's birthday. He was the first child of four but only one in September.


It's funny--out of my parents, kids, & grandkids, September is the only month we don't have a birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty colours.


Thank you, Liz- I think all of those have been gifted! I know they are not in my current collection!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


Good news for a change. One of these days I will have to try magic loop.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are both feeling better soon. If the cough doesn't ease you could try onions. Gross as they are, it does help


Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is super cute! Did you scroll down at the link and see the cat ones?


kiwifrau said:


> Oh, this is so pretty. Why oh why is it that all the loveliest of patterns are crocheted!!!!
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what we could see here


I wish I had braved the cold and gone outside to see it here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm still working on the Portuguese Knitting. Still finding it hard to keep it flowing. A pin might help (using a coilless safety pin until I decide if I like it). Think I might like over the neck but gets uncomfortable pulling on me neck. Feels like it needs something under it but needs to be light and easy for the yarn to slid over-and yet stay put. For those who have used this method any suggestions?


I didn't like it over my neck so no help there, but I found I had to move my pin a few times (also used a coil less safety pin) to find a spot where it worked best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is great Sam. Thanks for sharing it. I should make it for my sister for her birthday or Christmas. She has quite a few cats.


thewren said:


> here is a new quilt pattern for you quilters. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/cat-quilt-block


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It is easy to grow things like that, on the weekend when visiting the ''parents'' they had some beans and herbs in an old wheelbarrow which were flourishing.
> Our tomatoes are beginning to get colour at last, Stu had first one in his lunchbox today. My purple ones are starting too, can't wait to try them, they are cherry type ones. New spud crop is a foot high already so things are going well in veg patch.


 :sm24: Oh, I long for my garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked the same thing but no socks... just regular pipe garbage. I'm just thankful it is now cleared.


Pearls Girls said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up.
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> may i go with you please? --- sam


Come along SAM, everyone is invited. . .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, I find the heated seats in the car are fantastic for sore backs so very happy that I have them also. Plus a heated steering wheel, lol! Sometimes one has to spoil onesself. No actually the car came with them but I do love them especially in Canada's cold climate.


I've got the heated seats but not the steering wheel. Darn, never even thought about it.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is an interesting article on growing vegetables in flower pots. and has some good info on just vegie gardening. i may try the cauliflower and potatoes this year. --- sam


Sam, give a try to MIgardener on YouTube. The MI is for Michigan. He is a young man with a lot of ideas and energy.. He has just done a whole section on container and gardening in pots or containers of various sizes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We used to have birthdays in every month except March & April but now that my mom is gone none also in June. 
Some months have multiple birthdays for us too.


Sorlenna said:


> It's funny--out of my parents, kids, & grandkids, September is the only month we don't have a birthday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending you tons of positive thoughts and prayers Denise. How frightening. I take it the surgery was not done laprascopically?
> I did not realize gall bladder surgery could be so complicated as I had laprascopy for mine. Bless your heart Denise. {{{gentle hugs}}}


Since they'd given her blood thinners beforehand, no wonder there were bleeding issues--glad it was all right in the end. Healing energy coming your way, Denise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss putting it down? duh
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/diy/grow-cauliflower-pots-home


Very interesting. Thanks Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, this is so pretty. Why oh why is it that all the loveliest of patterns are crocheted!!!!
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket


That is pretty.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

yes, I think there is level 50' until I get my shed, or maybe more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is headed to bed so I'm going to "steal" his recliner. I did that last night and oh my goodness did it feel good on my back. TTYL.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can tell you'd be a great hostess and fun to visit.
> 
> I made a version of the pork chops in the pressure cooker. DH prefers the grilled version. I'm mixing the meat left overs with noodles tonight.


I copied recipe to try in a while. .Today Aide made jumbo chicken soup, and Monkey Bread. tonight we'll have curry & rice.
I also have about 100+ feet on roadside property that is level.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Hmmm! I wonder if your Hondo is made here in Alliston, we have a huge Hondo factory here.


Don't know where Honda CRV was made.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


Great picture. We had too many clouds to see it, so I went to bed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked the same thing but no socks... just regular pipe garbage. I'm just thankful it is now cleared.


So glad the mess is cleared up for you! Long may it last!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> here is a new quilt pattern for you quilters. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/cat-quilt-block


It is cute.
I have so many quilts started now that I need to work on 1st.
I need to do some sewing none since last fall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....don't forget me!!! Guess I could drive up to TN or Kentucky and meet up with Rookie and grab Sorlenna on the way! Fun to dream isn't it.


That would be a wild trip for sure! :sm04:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Wouldn't that be a blast!


I didn't count my downstairs. We have our bedroom (DH no longer can make stairs can't see them because he has no depth perception) . Well I did count my 2 couches, 2 dining areas inside total of 2 full baths, Large usable kitchen, with washer & dryer, wood stove (for inside S'mores) several acres, 2 car garage, with rented apartment up over. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I was supposed to go to gym this morning but it was too cold to stick my nose out the door. :sm03:


I'm with you :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think someone screwed up there. Our small hospital knew it was my GB not heart within 30 minutes of me arriving there


Sorlenna said:


> Since they'd given her blood thinners beforehand, no wonder there were bleeding issues--glad it was all right in the end. Healing energy coming your way, Denise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

Gentle hug.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a new quilt pattern for you quilters. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/crafty-corner/cat-quilt-block


I made some hot pads out of that block for my friend in New Mexico--I do want to do a whole quilt but I have too much other stuff to finish first (my knitting/crochet WIPs are whittled down, but oh the quilts...).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I copied recipe to try in a while. .Today Aide made jumbo chicken soup, and Monkey Bread. tonight we'll have curry & rice.
> I also have about 100+ feet on roadside property that is level.


Oh, I love Monkey Bread! I haven't had it in a long time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I hope this ends the saga of the blocked drains, you’ve had enough. Good DH could DIY so much less expense
Lots of great links given, I’ve marked them to read later.
Your mobile KAP sounds like lots of fun.
I also love my heated seats otherwise leather is sooo cold. Our new veichle came with heated seats & steering wheel too.

Well, I’m caught up & think it’s time for a lay down.TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad plumbing sorted out. I have heated seats. Would not buy a car without them. Blessed during fm flare! Now i want heated steering wheel! Dont know if they have air conditioning seats but would want that too if possible. Not fun getting in hot car when its over 100F and we have many weeks of that weather here on desert.
Julie love your fingered mitts may have to try!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flo, enjoyed seeing you post again. Welcome back.
Sam, yes Al & I loved Washington State ferries when we lived on Whitbey Island.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are both feeling better soon. If the cough doesn't ease you could try onions. Gross as they are, it does help


What do I do with them again? It's just after 1.30am here and I've just wakened up coughing and choking. :sm25: Glad to hear that you are back home - is that it or do you have to go back to have the GB removed?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Re honda crv hybrid i WANT the 2019, it is advertised but NOT available in US. I have waited since August and no release date. May have to rethink this. I love my Prius V but no clearance for off road and i hope to get to off road trail starting points.

I had two short naps today!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, lovely lace.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


How big is it? I couldn't tell if it was a shawl or a doily, but either way it's beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm still working on the Portuguese Knitting. Still finding it hard to keep it flowing. A pin might help (using a coilless safety pin until I decide if I like it). Think I might like over the neck but gets uncomfortable pulling on me neck. Feels like it needs something under it but needs to be light and easy for the yarn to slid over-and yet stay put. For those who have used this method any suggestions?


Try using two pins, one to pin to your blouse and the other through that pin. That's what I do. I have also put a pin or paper clip through a clip (bulldog or alligator type) and clip it to my shirt. I find that it flows through smoother that way. Have tried around neck once but didn't like it. Did meet a young man over the holidays that knits Portuguese around his neck.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

So am u derstanding they didn't remove the gall bladder, but just cleaned out the duct? Yes, hopefully you will feel much better in the morning.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


That is stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

I do hope tonight's sleep achieves all you would like- so glad the operation is done- should be tons of time to heal ready for your big trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love Monkey Bread! I haven't had it in a long time.


Especially when it is a savoury one! Not all that keen on the sugary things- despite having binged over Christmas/New Year.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think someone screwed up there. Our small hospital knew it was my GB not heart within 30 minutes of me arriving there


They screw up all the time and then lie to cover their butts. Been there and done that. Glad you are OK even if the others screwed up. It is Medical Practice . . . I hope that you recover quickly. {{{{{gentle hugs}}}}}

Years ago my mother was in 2 different large hospitals. first one put her in their heart unit couldn't find anything and sent her home. She then went to other medical center for blood monitoring, they put her in the dementia unit and never checked blood and sent her home un-diagnosed. She was taken to local small hospital and the Dr knew right away that she had an internal Coumadin bleed and her belly was filling up. She had leaned over her sewing machine and the spool pin was just enough to rupture something inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad plumbing sorted out. I have heated seats. Would not buy a car without them. Blessed during fm flare! Now i want heated steering wheel! Dont know if they have air conditioning seats but would want that too if possible. Not fun getting in hot car when its over 100F and we have many weeks of that weather here on desert.
> Julie love your fingered mitts may have to try!


When you do decide to go ahead with them, Joy- let me know- and I will help you figure out how to do the math!!!!

Also I discovered to my chagrin yesterday that sweaty skin sticks badly to leather and vinyl surfaces! (it was a real ouch!) (twice).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> How big is it? I couldn't tell if it was a shawl or a doily, but either way it's beautiful! :sm24:


Doily sized.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love Monkey Bread! I haven't had it in a long time.


She made it out of the "Cinnamon Grandes" that I had bought in the refrigerator section of grocery store ,just to have something quick on hand.
It was quick for her, I just couldn't even find that much time pain free to stand in the kitchen.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Re honda crv hybrid i WANT the 2019, it is advertised but NOT available in US. I have waited since August and no release date. May have to rethink this. I love my Prius V but no clearance for off road and i hope to get to off road trail starting points.
> 
> I had two short naps today!


Mine is not a hybrid, but has all wheel drive. . .needed to get up my driveway hill. My son bought one first and checked it out for 10 months, then suggested that I look at the same. Light interior for DH to get in. I've had mine almost 5 months and don't have 1500 miles on it yet. I drive around town and can get up my driveway & we both can get in and out . . .lol . . .that is all that counts.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

Great the GB operation is over and hopefully no more stones. Just rest, rest, rest and take special care of yourself which I'm sure you will.

Virtual HUGS coming your way.
????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


That's beautiful, very delicate looking.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Re honda crv hybrid i WANT the 2019, it is advertised but NOT available in US. I have waited since August and no release date. May have to rethink this. I love my Prius V but no clearance for off road and i hope to get to off road trail starting points.
> 
> I had two short naps today!


My friends auto has heated seats and steering wheel, plus air conditioning and a/c seats, what will they think of next, lol! Back up camera as well, fantastic idea for us oldies, lol! Lots if other gimmicks as well.

It's a Hyundai SUV and is really very comfortable. ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This shows more camera wobble than I had hoped, we had no eclipse, down here- the rising moon did look so great!


It's still a beautiful moon. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't understand Dumba#* at first and thought it meant Dumba-number.........duh! :sm12: :sm23:


Add two ss' to the end of it, instead of the #*. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't make it, really started to feel lousy and coughing fit to burst so decided it was better if I stayed at home. The other 4 who went said it was a lovely service and that her 4 sons did her proud.


Wonderful that they did such a lovely job, too bad you took ill just in time to miss it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'll join you all in the yarn, and hope that someone will share a sip or two with me. I wouldn't want to provide tooooo much entertainment! :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful idea! A traveling KAP!


 :sm04: It'd be sooooo much fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow...47 pages and here I am back on page 10! I didn't read much at all yesterday, obviously! I did finish a small project which I'm hoping to get blocked today (and then I will get a picture). This morning we went out to clear off the patio and had to adjust the tarp covering some things (we are off to look at sheds again tomorrow at some point), and it was quite cold (about 10F, I think). We got maybe an inch or two of snow but underneath that is about 1/2" of ice, so we have stayed in. Tomorrow should be warmer and I expect it will all melt away. Now I'll read on a bit more...


It was snowing when we left Scottsbluff after guitar, but by the time we were 15min or so from home, it had stopped, we have maybe 1/4 inch dusting the ground, the roads are slick though, now to see what it looks like in the morning when we go back to Scottsbluff for Marla Podiatrist appt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Wow! Amazing,KayeJo. I didn't even venture outside to see it. Being in the middle of a big city, the view is blocked by tall buildings and lots of lights. Thanks for the pic.


No problem, we had a bit of a light problem from the neighbors, but not too bad.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

How far is Scottsbluff from your home? It seems like you go there all the time. . .just curious how far you are from everything you participate in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's still a beautiful moon. :sm24:


It was so much better to the naked eye, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Add two ss' to the end of it, instead of the #*. :sm04:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm22: Good one, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just slice th onions & warm them in the microwave or a pan, then wrap in a cloth & lay on your chest until they cool
I hope this helps & you are better soon
No this isn't it, duct is now cleared but I still need the GB removed, see the surgeon on Thursday 


KateB said:


> What do I do with them again? It's just after 1.30am here and I've just wakened up coughing and choking. :sm25: Glad to hear that you are back home - is that it or do you have to go back to have the GB removed?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Operation isn't done, this was just a scope to clear out the duct. I still need the surgery



Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope tonight's sleep achieves all you would like- so glad the operation is done- should be tons of time to heal ready for your big trip!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Step one done for you Bonnie, hope all goes well for scheduled surgery, hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once you get the hang of dividing up for the fingers- so they don't end up seriously odd sizes, place the thumb at the right point, etc.- I rather enjoy the challenge!


 :sm24: Math has never been a strong point. I barely managed to get through the basic requirements for high school. I still struggle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I actually took a nap yesterday--I didn't mean to, but one of the cats curled up with me and the next thing I knew, it was an hour later. LOL
> 
> Have you seen the recipe for those biscuits? You could make your own and leave out the garlic, couldn't you?


Yes, I've seen it. actually, my DS could make real ones for me with out the garlic, as he worked in the kitchen at Red Lobster for a while. They are basically a Bisquick drop biscuit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I copied several down to try. Thank you. :sm02:


You are welcome. I figure you have enough to think about. If you are enjoying using it, and I can come put with a few recipe links for you, I am happy to share them with you. I may not have tried them though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I sure hope so....it's my son .....my husband is trying to call him..... but so far no answer. He's a loner and always has been. No excuse just fact. If we had known what we know now, we would have had him in counseling years ago...but hindsight is 20/20. Besides, we had no money so not sure why i think we would have done that anyway. It's really hard, he's a gentle soul which was often seen as weakness by his older brothers. All I can say is, we tried and please God take those feeble efforts and bless them!


And as parents all we can do is the best as we see things at the time. Of course some things we did will have been better not done as we are not perfect. Some of the things we do right don't work becuase they are their own individuals. Sometimes it is only looking back that you see things- and often this is because of experiences we hadn't yet had or increasing information available to us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love funny church signs. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yes, I think there is level 50' until I get my shed, or maybe more.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I copied recipe to try in a while. .Today Aide made jumbo chicken soup, and Monkey Bread. tonight we'll have curry & rice.
> I also have about 100+ feet on roadside property that is level.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

Hoping tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: It'd be sooooo much fun!


It sure would! For as much fun as we have at Sam's for KAP, can you imagine how much fun we could have with more time together?! And the trouble we could get into? :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

put vicks on the bottom of your feet - then socks - before getting into bed. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are both feeling better soon. If the cough doesn't ease you could try onions. Gross as they are, it does help


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


Awesome on the plumbing! Hopefully that's the last of those issues you have for years to come. 
Awesome on the sock too! I knew you'd do just fine, just a matter of getting back in the groove of it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what we could see here


Lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure would! For as much fun as we have at Sam's for KAP, can you imagine how much fun we could have with more time together?! And the trouble we could get into? :sm23:


LOL! As long as we don't need bail money. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey....don't forget me!!! Guess I could drive up to TN or Kentucky and meet up with Rookie and grab Sorlenna on the way! Fun to dream isn't it.


Yep, that's the idea, we just start at one end and end up at the other, we just have to have one in the North and one in the South so that we catch everyone. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been on this site for nearly 5 years now and never had any trouble apart from the odd demanding pm from some kpers wanting patterns from me , if a person asks nicely I will help but if they are very demanding the answer is no , I think you soon realise who to steer clear of and I dont go anywhere near any post I think is going to end up in name calling or out right nastiness, cannot understand why some people seem to want a lot of drama in their lives or want to go over the same thing time and time again , give me a nice calm friendly topic anyday


Right? I have enough drama in my everyday life, I don't need to create it or take on anyone else's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it is self evident that I'm not going to get caught up tonight, I'm about 10 or so pages behind, I got started watching the episodes of The Masked Singer that I'd not seen, it's addicting. I guess I'll get caught up after we get back from Marla's dr. appt. and before knit group, hopefully. 
Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound - hope you feel like a new woman in the morning. sleep well. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so pretty - great color. great knitting. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could also put vicks on the bottoms of your feet - put on socks - hop into bed. --- sam



KateB said:


> What do I do with them again? It's just after 1.30am here and I've just wakened up coughing and choking. :sm25: Glad to hear that you are back home - is that it or do you have to go back to have the GB removed?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

I'm hoping you are having a good nights sleep Bonnie and hopefully will wake up feeling a lot better than you did today 
Take care ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/world/lunar-eclipse-january-2019/index.html


Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


Thats lovely Sorlenna I really like the pattern you used


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just slice th onions & warm them in the microwave or a pan, then wrap in a cloth & lay on your chest until they cool
> I hope this helps & you are better soon
> No this isn't it, duct is now cleared but I still need the GB removed, see the surgeon on Thursday


Oh dear, I had read that wrong- all the best for Thursday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Operation isn't done, this was just a scope to clear out the duct. I still need the surgery


See previous post!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the forecasted temperature for Thursday is still climbing (now 45/113) with the Bureau of Meteorology still saying it is likely to go higher.
While I am at home I'm feeling fine- I have just kept the air-conditioning on most of the day. When I went out this morning with E I even left it on. So house is comfortable (and if I go into one that has been shut off it is hot!). 
Have sent an email to my Thursday knitting group saying I would well understand if they don't come. And will drop off people home if they need to come by bus. And said that I would seriously consider cancelling if I had contact details for all the ladies. But as I will be driving and am fit and healthy I'm not worried for me.
But I am impressed- while I haven't walked a lot I have been getting out almost every morning for 20 minutes brisk(ish) walking before it gets hot- even this morning before E came.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: Math has never been a strong point. I barely managed to get through the basic requirements for high school. I still struggle.


 :sm24: I am inclined to say you just did not have the right teacher!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I'll go grab a glass(bottle) and join you in the yarn, then I'd really be soft and lofty as Haley Mills says in The Moon Spinners. :sm04:


And I'll join you in both sections.

And today E and I had grapes which grew here. First year we have managed it- the last two years they got fungus. Could do with a little bit of more ripening though OK. So the next two days should fix that! The stockings on the grapes worked really well. Thanks to my grandfather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the forecasted temperature for Thursday is still climbing (now 45/113) with the Bureau of Meteorology still saying it is likely to go higher.
> While I am at home I'm feeling fine- I have just kept the air-conditioning on most of the day. When I went out this morning with E I even left it on. So house is comfortable (and if I go into one that has been shut off it is hot!).
> Have sent an email to my Thursday knitting group saying I would well understand if they don't come. And will drop off people home if they need to come by bus. And said that I would seriously consider cancelling if I had contact details for all the ladies. But as I will be driving and am fit and healthy I'm not worried for me.
> But I am impressed- while I haven't walked a lot I have been getting out almost every morning for 20 minutes brisk(ish) walking before it gets hot- even this morning before E came.


Do they have any idea how long this heat wave may be?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fantastic! I wish mine had them, but not for the extra in my payments. As for a heated seat in the house, get a heated throw, like a lap size electric blanket. I'm sitting under mine now, but I don't have it plugged in. I may later, though! Even with the sun finally shining, it's only 8°F at 3:00pm. DH left for work 45 minutes ago, and I am debating if I want to go out for a late lunch, early supper. I'm hungry, and no clue what I want, and don't want to fix it even if I did. But DH took my Expedition since it has 4 wheel drive, again. He needed it yesterday. He said getting to work was fine, until the last hundred feet. They had plowed but it had drifted in. He put it in 4 high and went for it. Got through fine. The guy he was to work with came a couple of minutes behind him, and said he couldn't even tell DH had gone through the drift! So that means if I go out I am stuck with his little Ranger pickup with a manual transmission. Which I can drive, I just don't like to put it back in the garage, as it gets backed in on my blind side. I back in with the driver side to the wall, he backs in with the passenger side to the wall. Not much room either way.


If I had to back in I wouldn't be putting it in.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

Good to hear that's all over and you're back home. I hope you got a good sleep last night and are now feeling better. 
Fingers crossed now that you get an early date for the operation and you can then start planning your trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.

I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.

She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just checked the Meteorological website they claim it is 19 degrees- that has to be Outside- it is definitely a lot hotter in this room. especially as I had the clothes drier running for quite a bit. Tomorrow expected to be 25 Degrees- the humidity apparently is 79%.
I am so glad I'm NOT in Australia!
It was quite nice and cool when I last had Ringo outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


I guess the image will come through eventually, or did I get your meaning wrong, Margaret?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the forecasted temperature for Thursday is still climbing (now 45/113) with the Bureau of Meteorology still saying it is likely to go higher.
> While I am at home I'm feeling fine- I have just kept the air-conditioning on most of the day. When I went out this morning with E I even left it on. So house is comfortable (and if I go into one that has been shut off it is hot!).
> Have sent an email to my Thursday knitting group saying I would well understand if they don't come. And will drop off people home if they need to come by bus. And said that I would seriously consider cancelling if I had contact details for all the ladies. But as I will be driving and am fit and healthy I'm not worried for me.
> But I am impressed- while I haven't walked a lot I have been getting out almost every morning for 20 minutes brisk(ish) walking before it gets hot- even this morning before E came.


Phewww!! That's hot! If I lived in that heat I'd have the a/c on all day and all night and still spend a lot of time driving around in my car! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't make it, really started to feel lousy and coughing fit to burst so decided it was better if I stayed at home. The other 4 who went said it was a lovely service and that her 4 sons did her proud.


And of course you could well have given it to others. But a shame it couldn't have waited 24 hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home. Plumbing is fixed; DH & his friend cut the pipe from the washer on out to the septic tank, found the blockage, cleared it out completely then reset the toilet in the 2nd bathroom. It is working fine now; just have one heck of a mess in the bathroom to clean up. SIL came by yesterday and put a new alternator in DH's truck and it is now fixed; took him only an hour to do it and cost only $105 (he used his employee discount to get the alternator and did the repair for free!). On the knitting front I had frogged the sock and started again doing it top down on my dpns. I am now about a 1/3 of the way on the foot so hopefully will get this one finished this week and start on the mate. Big thanks publically to KayeJo for her technical support and cheering me on; am much more confident with it now. Already planning on a couple of more pair for various DGC. As I've told KayeJo, I WILL become proficient at sock knitting; not great, but proficient. Don't know why the magic loop was giving me such fits as I've done them that way before but it has been years. The pattern I ended up using is Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock by Katie Atherley (a free pattern I will attach) Anywho.....calm is beginning to slide back into our household. Whew!


That is sounding so much better than last week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, I'm using Opal now, and am not finding it that way. I've used it for several pair. Maybe someday. Many other things you can knit instead.


No I was surprised as well. Opal is usually a great sock yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> You would love the 3-1/2 hour Interislander ferry across our Cook Strait from Wellington to Picton, North Island to South Island.
> The best bit is as it slowly cruises through the Marlborough Sounds, it's so picturesque.


It is a lovely trip- and a lovely train trip to it on the South Island (I think I've heard that the line is open again anyway. It did get rather damaged in an earthquake).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy(sugarsugar) was saying a few days ago when the maximum was so very high that there were 11 cases of children left in cars- not sure if that was just Victoria or over the whole country.


Yep just in Victoria. :sm13: A couple of them were by accident.. keys locked in also. But still far too many of parents just leaving for a few minutes thinking it will be ok.. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think someone screwed up there. Our small hospital knew it was my GB not heart within 30 minutes of me arriving there


My suspicion is that her pain wasn't the 'normal' gallbladder pain and with the need to treat heart attack quickly they did this. Unfortunately they were wrong. But sometimes it is a case of treating the one most likely to cause issues if it isn't clear. Mind you an ultrasound would probably have quickly answered the question. But every now and then things don't show up and things aren't always typical.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was going to say that you need to have one too, and see you did, she would not have enjoyed it as much if you hadn't, at least that's the story you can give. :sm04:


Absolutely! And as we eat them together we are both doing the "yummy" face and saying mmm these are scrumptious. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


Great pictures Margaret , wonder what the parents will think of Es plans to extend the family ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the were remembered/found before the worst could happen. So sad.


RE Kids left in hot cars.... yes it is usually a member of public that has seen the child in a car in a car park and called the police. None have died thank goodness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad plumbing sorted out. I have heated seats. Would not buy a car without them. Blessed during fm flare! Now i want heated steering wheel! Dont know if they have air conditioning seats but would want that too if possible. Not fun getting in hot car when its over 100F and we have many weeks of that weather here on desert.
> Julie love your fingered mitts may have to try!


Not sure I would like to sit on a cold seat :sm06: 
But while I complain and whinge about our temperatures at least we usually get some breaks in the hot days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love funny church signs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


Very funny Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


They look great! Lovely colours too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I didnt quite catch up... am on page 48. But I need to go to bed. Night all. 

Oh and great photos of the blood moon. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do they have any idea how long this heat wave may be?


Friday only 33 (91) and that is the highest until next Wednesday when 34. So after what we ahve had a week under 33 sounds good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


She has a book with Tower Bridge in it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> She has a book with Tower Bridge in it.


Maybe she'll get to see the real Tower Bridge while she's over here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


Glad you're feeling better. We haven't had any snow (yet). I've just got back from walking the dog, we have beautiful sunshine this morning. Still a bit chilly but not bad at all. The daffodils at the end of road are coming out and you can really think that spring might be springing but I think we have a long way to go yet. At least the more days we get like this the fewer bad weather days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Margaret , wonder what the parents will think of Es plans to extend the family ????


E told me that Mummy had agreed to her idea, but Vicky says the conversation didn't quite go that way! :sm09: Somehow I suspect that Vicky's understanding might be the more accurate one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


Good you are feeling better hopefully you will keep improving now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe she'll get to see the real Tower Bridge while she's over here.


I'm sure she will. Our old neighbours are now living at Rickmansworth and without a doubt they will go and see them and can't see them skipping the centre of London when they are that close. And I would hope to get to see them when we go over as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is a lovely trip- and a lovely train trip to it on the South Island (I think I've heard that the line is open again anyway. It did get rather damaged in an earthquake).


Yes it definitely is open- one of my favourite Radio presenters took the trip from Picton to Christchurch over her break, just after Christmas 2018.

The amount of rock that came down over the line was phenomenal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep just in Victoria. :sm13: A couple of them were by accident.. keys locked in also. But still far too many of parents just leaving for a few minutes thinking it will be ok.. :sm06:


The two can be excused- provided they went looking for help straight away- the others not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better. We haven't had any snow (yet). I've just got back from walking the dog, we have beautiful sunshine this morning. Still a bit chilly but not bad at all. The daffodils at the end of road are coming out and you can really think that spring might be springing but I think we have a long way to go yet. At least the more days we get like this the fewer bad weather days.


I wish we had signs of autumn coming :sm02: But still 2 months before I will think the really hot weather is gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They look great! Lovely colours too.


Why thank you, Ma'am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Friday only 33 (91) and that is the highest until next Wednesday when 34. So after what we ahve had a week under 33 sounds good!


You don't really have me convinced!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


Glad to hear that you are feeling bit better hope you continue to improve. 
We have had the odd dusting of snow but nothing major yet , can't complain about winter so far as yes its turned cold but with mainly beautiful blue skies and sunshine it doesnt feel like winter ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better. We haven't had any snow (yet). I've just got back from walking the dog, we have beautiful sunshine this morning. Still a bit chilly but not bad at all. The daffodils at the end of road are coming out and you can really think that spring might be springing but I think we have a long way to go yet. At least the more days we get like this the fewer bad weather days.


Ive just looked out the patio doors and noticed that my Honeysuckle is all green should definitley still be brown sticks , with such a mild winter so far not surprising the plants dont know what season it is


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


Looks like a delightful day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a delightful day.


I enjoyed it- and I think she did too.
She is struggling with understanding why Gordon goes to childcare while she is here. For the last couple of months they had both been coming here. I told her last week and Vicky told her tonight that it is becuase Grandma wanted special time just with her. And it is easier to get out with just one as well.

Little did I know when I bought the squares as blocking mats what use they would get! I've had them since long before E was around!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i love funny church signs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


Ha, ha, so good ones Sam. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


Oh such a lot of fun for you both, lol!

Love your windows by the way they look fabulous to me. The grapevine looks really old, do you know how old it is?
My daughter had one in her previous house I remember and the grapes were Devine.
????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it definitely is open- one of my favourite Radio presenters took the trip from Picton to Christchurch over her break, just after Christmas 2018.
> 
> The amount of rock that came down over the line was phenomenal.


Great pictures Julie.

Most people don't realize that the South Island is mostly hills and mountains, the flatter land areas are mostly around the coastlines. I personally still think it's one of the prettiest countries in the World. ????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when it is a savoury one! Not all that keen on the sugary things- despite having binged over Christmas/New Year.


Yum--garlic, basil, and cheese!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> How big is it? I couldn't tell if it was a shawl or a doily, but either way it's beautiful! :sm24:


It's about 22" diameter, so a (large) doily. The book says it's going to be smaller but I didn't use the fine cotton and smaller needles it called for--I wanted to get a feel for the patterns and be able to see better what I was doing first.

Thanks to all for your kind words!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well hopefully you will not have as much if any pain until you can get it removed. Keeping you in my heart & prayers Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Just slice th onions & warm them in the microwave or a pan, then wrap in a cloth & lay on your chest until they cool
> I hope this helps & you are better soon
> No this isn't it, duct is now cleared but I still need the GB removed, see the surgeon on Thursday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyed those Sam. Thanks for my morning chuckle.


thewren said:


> i love funny church signs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it definitely is open- one of my favourite Radio presenters took the trip from Picton to Christchurch over her break, just after Christmas 2018.
> 
> The amount of rock that came down over the line was phenomenal.


I remember seeing those at the time it happened--what a Power nature is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

E sure is getting big isn't she. Lovely little princess in her tower. I love the big windows in your room. I know you have had issues with them but what wonderful light coming in.


darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret, re the high temperatures there....is it a dry heat or humid? When I visited niece in Arizona it reached 115 but was a dry heat. As long as I kept hydrated I found it rather pleasant. Couldn't bear it if it had been humid like it is here in GA.


darowil said:


> And of course you could well have given it to others. But a shame it couldn't have waited 24 hours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love all the photos--sending positive & healing thoughts to all who need them, and of course hugs & blessings all around. Off to get another cuppa and see what's happening with work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True, and better safe than sorry re the possible heart attack. When I was in my early 20s I was admitted to the hospital with severe abdominal pain. They thought it was cysts on my ovaries but not until they opened me up in surgery did they realize my appendix had ruptured and was wrapped around my fallopian tubes!


darowil said:


> My suspicion is that her pain wasn't the 'normal' gallbladder pain and with the need to treat heart attack quickly they did this. Unfortunately they were wrong. But sometimes it is a case of treating the one most likely to cause issues if it isn't clear. Mind you an ultrasound would probably have quickly answered the question. But every now and then things don't show up and things aren't always typical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh such a lot of fun for you both, lol!
> 
> Love your windows by the way they look fabulous to me. The grapevine looks really old, do you know how old it is?
> My daughter had one in her previous house I remember and the grapes were Devine.
> ????????


The house was built in 1928. The guy who owned it before us probably put them in but he wasn't the original owner but did own it for decades. However don't know when He would have put it in.
The windows do look lovely and do look much better than the original ones. I really must remember that when I complain about them. And that view is what I see from my normal seat. If it wasn't just after midnight I would be able to see them now.

So I guess I should head to bed. Have some things I want to do before it gets hot tomorrow (well today actually). I did most of the watering but need to do a bit in the back before it gets hot and evaporates all the water. Sun doesn't get to the back till well into the afternoon.

And since I said to Julie that next Wednesday was 34 it has gone up to 36 so looks like it might be getting hot again. February is normally as hot as January so not likely to be much relief yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and heading to morning knitting group. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret, re the high temperatures there....is it a dry heat or humid? When I visited niece in Arizona it reached 115 but was a dry heat. As long as I kept hydrated I found it rather pleasant. Couldn't bear it if it had been humid like it is here in GA.


A dry heat so better than i fit was humid. But can't say it is pleasant when it gets that hot. It is like walking into an oven on days like today. You can almost feel it as a physical body when you go out.
But why the low 30s aren't as bad for us as for Julie and Fan who have more humidity than us. And why London summers (when they have one) are worse than here. But at least shorter than ours as well. 
After a hot summer in London I never again said that hot weather wouldn't raise the body temperature. On the hot days almost all the patients had low grade temperatures and those on the hotter side of the ward had higher ones. Don't see it here as the hospitals are air conditioned. I'm not talking of heat stroke here that is a totally different issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True, and better safe than sorry re the possible heart attack. When I was in my early 20s I was admitted to the hospital with severe abdominal pain. They thought it was cysts on my ovaries but not until they opened me up in surgery did they realize my appendix had ruptured and was wrapped around my fallopian tubes!


That could have impacted on your fertility so you were fortunate. But not hard to mix them up as very close together-especially the right ovary. I had pain when I ovulated for years until I had my appendix out. Then no more. Surgeon said that becuase they were so close together it was likely the tenderness in the ovary irritated the appendix.

And now I really am heading to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you do decide to go ahead with them, Joy- let me know- and I will help you figure out how to do the math!!!!
> 
> Also I discovered to my chagrin yesterday that sweaty skin sticks badly to leather and vinyl surfaces! (it was a real ouch!) (twice).


Julie, thank you, that would truly help as math is not one of my better subjects. Yes cloth seats are the way to go on desert, and a towel over steering wheel when you park the car.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good for you for conquering the sock! I gave up ...have decided life's too short and I just wasn't finding it enjoyable. I know I know everyone else seems to! Maybe the choice of yarn had something to do with it? I had some opal in my stash and found it harsh and rough agai st the skin. Now maybe it would soften with a good soak? But label said do not use conditioner. I didn't mind the ribbing, it was that long stretch of foot...I have long feet..... and I really do enjoy the thinner yarns and small needles. Maybe I'll get back to it someday. Just not now!


I have used opal a few times and have more in stash, it's always been soft, wonder what they did to yours. But then if you don't enjoy the process, there are so many other things you can enjoy knitting. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> 2 extra bedrooms and full bath on second floor. Serta Perfect sleeper sofa, a regular sofa, recliner, 2 room tent and lots of room on the floor.
> It is kinda my "Bed & Breakfast" idea. You make your own bed and, you make your own breakfast.
> I'd love to have a meetup, many motels,hotels etc. within 5-10 minutes all near the ocean.
> Make your plans now!!! Ha,Ha, Ha. I'm serious LOL the more the merrier.


 :sm24: If it could be arranged financially, I'd be headed that way! We'll see, still trying to work out the finances for KAP since I need to get appliances, we'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you buy your cotton sock yarn? --- sam


At my local yarn shop, I'll go look at the label and tell you what brand it is, after I get back later this morning, remind me if I forget.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, this is so pretty. Why oh why is it that all the loveliest of patterns are crocheted!!!!
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/crochet/crochet-owl-pattern-blanket


That is pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sweet pics of E. Good for you with morning walks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'd best get off here, I'm only about 12 pages behind. The power went out just before 4 am, isn't it funny how quiet the house gets and the sounds you can suddenly hear, when all the things that normally run, like fish tank pumps...
It popped back on just before 6:30 am. 
Okay, I need socks and shoes, Marla should be here in a few minutes.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! As long as we don't need bail money. :sm23: :sm23:


Don't worry about bail money. . . . You can't get he-ah from Tha-ah. He-ah they just lock 'em up and throw away the key. Lucky if they pass food through the hole. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am inclined to say you just did not have the right teacher!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For those here with instant pots, I just found this on Facebook. And since it's not alfredo sauce from a jar, I can make it without garlic!
> 
> https://www.myorganizedchaos.net/2018/04/instant-pot-tortellini-alfredo?fbclid=IwAR3hlwwr3hKn1yiuu9uPdPw4rmWcI6xfXAXD7gIxAlggKcBPBfOMqPrAAgA


This sounds delicious! Thanks for sharing, Tami!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! As long as we don't need bail money. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: Who has AAA? They will bail you/us out. Guess I better rejoin before we go.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crossing my fingers that the gremlins have now left our home.


Hooray for no more gremlins!!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I make are a bit different from fingerless mitts.


Lovely gloves, Julie!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am inclined to say you just did not have the right teacher!


I'm sure that is part of it. In grade 6 I had a male math teacher. I didn't fine until we got to fractions. I just couldn't grasp it. He felt it best to go out at recess and play whatever ball was currently in season with the boys. One the first was assigned to stay in and help me. He had the.......nerve (to be polite) to tell my mom that I refused to stay in at recess to get help. What he didn't know was that we lived on the same road and our parents knew each other well. Mom got a math teacher from the Jr. high school to tutor me. By the end of the year I was finally getting it, but still not great. I would have had that tutor for my math teacher the next year, but he decided there was more $$ in real estate than in teaching. Can't blame him! I honestly think if I could have had him that next year I would be much better in math now.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love ferry rides. it was always something i did when i was in Seattle. --- sam


When visiting DH's aunt in Seattle, we always drive to Anacortes and take the ferry to the San Juan Islands. They have an alpaca farm there and the last time we were there (2012) they were working on getting a lavender farm up and going. The lady at the alpaca farm said it is perfect for raising the alpacas there...they maybe get 2" of snow a year and winter temperatures rarely get to freezing...mostly in the 40'sF. It is one of my favorite places *sigh*


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: Who has AAA? They will bail you/us out. Guess I better rejoin before we go.


I have AAA all paid up. . . . . .you can ride with me. . . :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I had to back in I wouldn't be putting it in.


There isn't room to do it any other way. And I can back an 18' trailer, so I better be able to back my vehicles in, from either side. I can do his truck, just don't like it it has to go in just right to fit, as on the driver's side there is stuff next to it. It has smaller mirrors and if I can't see through the cap on the bed of the truck I'm just not as sure of myself, even though I use the side mirrors the most. It came home the other day covered in snow and ice. Of course it's melted now. I also back the RV when I have to. Don't like that either! It does have a backup camera in it, as does my new car.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I do not like backing up either since ruptured disc repair in my neck almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> And as parents all we can do is the best as we see things at the time. Of course some things we did will have been better not done as we are not perfect. Some of the things we do right don't work becuase they are their own individuals. Sometimes it is only looking back that you see things- and often this is because of experiences we hadn't yet had or increasing information available to us.


This is so true! Thank you. It's tough not to blame myself, should have,could have, would have.......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


I'm glad you are feeling better. We are to start getting rain after midnight. Almost an inch predicted. Not good when we have about 10" of snow on the ground! That's going to be a lot of water with no place to go. Then back to the deep freeze. Winter in Ohio! :sm06:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure would! For as much fun as we have at Sam's for KAP, can you imagine how much fun we could have with more time together?! And the trouble we could get into? :sm23:


It would be a blast! Way too much fun......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Right? I have enough drama in my everyday life, I don't need to create it or take on anyone else's.


Me too....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it definitely is open- one of my favourite Radio presenters took the trip from Picton to Christchurch over her break, just after Christmas 2018.
> 
> The amount of rock that came down over the line was phenomenal.


 :sm06:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Level space for a 30' RV? Sounds like fun!
> 
> You wanted a instant pot recipe for pork chops. I just found this one. No wonder mine were falling apart!
> 
> https://www.simplyhappyfoodie.com/instant-pot-pork-chops-with-mushroom-gravy/?fbclid=IwAR3SYGfQq0Ugi3bSHtz8AQn2zcixdJHfjkBYKgLpOjTDxSD_iBFXXuXhtAk


This recipe sounds really good too! I know what I'll be making the next time pork chops go on sale :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the forecasted temperature for Thursday is still climbing (now 45/113) with the Bureau of Meteorology still saying it is likely to go higher.
> While I am at home I'm feeling fine- I have just kept the air-conditioning on most of the day. When I went out this morning with E I even left it on. So house is comfortable (and if I go into one that has been shut off it is hot!).
> Have sent an email to my Thursday knitting group saying I would well understand if they don't come. And will drop off people home if they need to come by bus. And said that I would seriously consider cancelling if I had contact details for all the ladies. But as I will be driving and am fit and healthy I'm not worried for me.
> But I am impressed- while I haven't walked a lot I have been getting out almost every morning for 20 minutes brisk(ish) walking before it gets hot- even this morning before E came.


Goodness.....good you can still get out to walk at least for a little bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True, and better safe than sorry re the possible heart attack. When I was in my early 20s I was admitted to the hospital with severe abdominal pain. They thought it was cysts on my ovaries but not until they opened me up in surgery did they realize my appendix had ruptured and was wrapped around my fallopian tubes!


 :sm06: So glad they didn't let it go and you are still here!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This sounds delicious! Thanks for sharing, Tami!!!!


You are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have AAA all paid up. . . . . .you can ride with me. . . :sm02:


Thanks! But will they pay my bail, as well as yours, if we get in trouble? :sm02:

I have roadside assistance with the company we use for the RV that covers my car, so we dropped AAA. I still pay for it for the kids as birthday gifts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I do not like backing up either since ruptured disc repair in my neck almost 30 years ago.


That does make it more difficult. Do you have the back up camera in your new car? I love mine! Of course, I still look as I used to.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love funny church signs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


Those signs are funny, Sam. There is a small, country church along the highway to my home town. When my mom was still alive and I'd go visit her every week, I was always smiling when I neared the church to read the new sign of the week. I think my favorite was "Sign broken, message inside" :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It would be a blast! Way too much fun......


 :sm23: You have no clue! :sm23: remember, several of us have actually met! We really would have a blast. And really, not one of us felt like a stranger when we did meet. Such fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: You have no clue! :sm23: remember, several of us have actually met! We really would have a blast. And really, not one of us felt like a stranger when we did meet. Such fun!


Friends instantly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


Those are very nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, wonderful socks.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am inclined to say you just did not have the right teacher!


You know I often wonder about that. I always struggled with math as well. It was so frustrating especially since I was an excellent student in other areas. Immigrating to Canada and jumping into 1st grade was a struggle, but I did catch on quite quickly and advanced to the top reading group. We moved from Winnipeg to Toronto when I was in 5 th. The teacher in the new school was a basket case - couldn't keep order and certainly couldn't teach....he made us do our math with an ink quill pen, you know the kind where you dip the pen in the ink? And then we had to write all the signs +,- etc all in pencil! Why? Who knows...when I arrived there I was not great in math but at least proficient. Then in 6th we had a great teacher and I bounced back. Come 7th grade and they introduced "new math". From then on in I was at sea.... had special night time classes so the parents could learn it so they could help their children....it was in place for about 5 or 6 years and then phased out. I'm wondering if Tami had the same experience.....in the last years I've heard a few more people say they had the same experience. Makes one wonder though, doesn't it? I'm not saying I wouldn't have had trouble cause I wasn't great at maths, but I do wonder if the lack of teaching etc made me go from an average math student to a failing one.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


So cute! How funny! You have a ride on toy just like mine!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the Meteorological website they claim it is 19 degrees- that has to be Outside- it is definitely a lot hotter in this room. especially as I had the clothes drier running for quite a bit. Tomorrow expected to be 25 Degrees- the humidity apparently is 79%.
> I am so glad I'm NOT in Australia!
> It was quite nice and cool when I last had Ringo outside.


Oooph! That's high humidity!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> No I was surprised as well. Opal is usually a great sock yarn.


I was too actually, but it certainly was not fun to knit with. I do have another ball, wonder if that one is the same?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> E told me that Mummy had agreed to her idea, but Vicky says the conversation didn't quite go that way! :sm09: Somehow I suspect that Vicky's understanding might be the more accurate one.


Lol yeah probably!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

I hope you feel better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


That is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad plumbing sorted out. I have heated seats. Would not buy a car without them. Blessed during fm flare! Now i want heated steering wheel! Dont know if they have air conditioning seats but would want that too if possible. Not fun getting in hot car when its over 100F and we have many weeks of that weather here on desert.
> Julie love your fingered mitts may have to try!


My seats have a/c. I have a convertible with black leather seats so they do get hot in the summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????????????


thewren said:


> i love funny church signs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know I often wonder about that. I always struggled with math as well. It was so frustrating especially since I was an excellent student in other areas. Immigrating to Canada and jumping into 1st grade was a struggle, but I did catch on quite quickly and advanced to the top reading group. We moved from Winnipeg to Toronto when I was in 5 th. The teacher in the new school was a basket case - couldn't keep order and certainly couldn't teach....he made us do our math with an ink quill pen, you know the kind where you dip the pen in the ink? And then we had to write all the signs +,- etc all in pencil! Why? Who knows...when I arrived there I was not great in math but at least proficient. Then in 6th we had a great teacher and I bounced back. Come 7th grade and they introduced "new math". From then on in I was at sea.... had special night time classes so the parents could learn it so they could help their children....it was in place for about 5 or 6 years and then phased out. I'm wondering if Tami had the same experience.....in the last years I've heard a few more people say they had the same experience. Makes one wonder though, doesn't it? I'm not saying I wouldn't have had trouble cause I wasn't great at maths, but I do wonder if the lack of teaching etc made me go from an average math student to a failing one.


Ours used to be split into arithmetic (which was done in Primary school, 5-11yrs old) and Maths (done in Secondary, 11yrs onwards). Arithmetic was basic addition, subtraction, multiplication,division plus fractions, decimals and percentages, whereas Maths included Algebra, Geometry and Trigonometry. I have never had any problems with arithmetic, but maths was another thing! Again we had a lovely man for a teacher, but he couldn't teach to save himself! He would write this huge calculation on the blackboard and we would all copy it down. He would then turn and say, "Do you all understand?" and everyone said yes because if you said no all he did was rub it all out and start writing it up all over again! We were the first lot to start using the 'New Maths' and 4 years later when I sat my O Level Maths I passed! I reckon it was going to look bad if so many failed, so the pass mark must have been set very, very low to compensate - I didn't even answer at least one third of the paper and I was hopeless at the other two thirds!
:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, I've seen it. actually, my DS could make real ones for me with out the garlic, as he worked in the kitchen at Red Lobster for a while. They are basically a Bisquick drop biscuit.


I have a box of Red Lobster biscuits in my pantry. I took it out yesterday and thought I might bake them today - maybe this afternoon. The only problem is that I would have to eat them all myself. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it definitely is open- one of my favourite Radio presenters took the trip from Picton to Christchurch over her break, just after Christmas 2018.
> 
> The amount of rock that came down over the line was phenomenal.


Amazing - the views are beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love funny church signs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=32110


Good ones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


Very nice = the socks and the quilt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And sometimes the brain just isn't ready for certain things; my niece could not grasp fractions to save her life when all of a sudden when in her 20s it just clicked with her. No problems now.


tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure that is part of it. In grade 6 I had a male math teacher. I didn't fine until we got to fractions. I just couldn't grasp it. He felt it best to go out at recess and play whatever ball was currently in season with the boys. One the first was assigned to stay in and help me. He had the.......nerve (to be polite) to tell my mom that I refused to stay in at recess to get help. What he didn't know was that we lived on the same road and our parents knew each other well. Mom got a math teacher from the Jr. high school to tutor me. By the end of the year I was finally getting it, but still not great. I would have had that tutor for my math teacher the next year, but he decided there was more $$ in real estate than in teaching. Can't blame him! I honestly think if I could have had him that next year I would be much better in math now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely!


RookieRetiree said:


> Friends instantly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great socks and great quilt.


tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice = the socks and the quilt.


This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are very nice.


Thanks


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, nice knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice knitting Liz. The mitts look like they will be really warm. Of the dishcloths I especially like one in the back middle with the diamond shaped lace design.


budasha said:


> This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, wonderful socks.


Thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got another inch done on the foot of the sock at knitting group today. Home now and off to fix myself some lunch. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know I often wonder about that. I always struggled with math as well. It was so frustrating especially since I was an excellent student in other areas. Immigrating to Canada and jumping into 1st grade was a struggle, but I did catch on quite quickly and advanced to the top reading group. We moved from Winnipeg to Toronto when I was in 5 th. The teacher in the new school was a basket case - couldn't keep order and certainly couldn't teach....he made us do our math with an ink quill pen, you know the kind where you dip the pen in the ink? And then we had to write all the signs +,- etc all in pencil! Why? Who knows...when I arrived there I was not great in math but at least proficient. Then in 6th we had a great teacher and I bounced back. Come 7th grade and they introduced "new math". From then on in I was at sea.... had special night time classes so the parents could learn it so they could help their children....it was in place for about 5 or 6 years and then phased out. I'm wondering if Tami had the same experience.....in the last years I've heard a few more people say they had the same experience. Makes one wonder though, doesn't it? I'm not saying I wouldn't have had trouble cause I wasn't great at maths, but I do wonder if the lack of teaching etc made me go from an average math student to a failing one.


Others may have had your experience, but I really think mine was the teacher. I didn't do too bad until then, but got lost at fractions, and all higher math seems to work with fractions in one way or another. And forget common core!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a box of Red Lobster biscuits in my pantry. I took it out yesterday and thought I might bake them today - maybe this afternoon. The only problem is that I would have to eat them all myself. :sm12:


Maybe freeze what you don't want to eat? How many does it make?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice = the socks and the quilt.


Thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Ours used to be split into arithmetic (which was done in Primary school, 5-11yrs old) and Maths (done in Secondary, 11yrs onwards). Arithmetic was basic addition, subtraction, multiplication,division plus fractions, decimals and percentages, whereas Maths included Algebra, Geometry and Trigonometry. I have never had any problems with arithmetic, but maths was another thing! Again we had a lovely man for a teacher, but he couldn't teach to save himself! He would write this huge calculation on the blackboard and we would all copy it down. He would then turn and say, "Do you all understand?" and everyone said yes because if you said no all he did was rub it all out and start writing it up all over again! We were the first lot to start using the 'New Maths' and 4 years later when I sat my O Level Maths I passed! I reckon it was going to look bad if so many failed, so the pass mark must have been set very, very low to compensate - I didn't even answer at least one third of the paper and I was hopeless at the other two thirds!
> :sm16: :sm09:


And I loved maths , I also had a male teacher who was a very gentle man and stood no chance against some of the teenage boys . I used to earn 
extra money by doing some of their homework for them , yes I know it was wrong but as a 14 year old who liked to let the boys know I was better than them it was ok , especially when I deliberately got it wrong after they had made the poor man lose his cool then threaten to report him , he finally left teaching altogether


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And sometimes the brain just isn't ready for certain things; my niece could not grasp fractions to save her life when all of a sudden when in her 20s it just clicked with her. No problems now.


I wish. If a sewing pattern calls for contrasting fabrics and I want to use all the same, unless a very simple fraction, I often ask for this much and this much of the same. I have a cheat sheet for baking measurements.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great socks and great quilt.


Thanks. Every bit of that quilt was hand stitched. DMIL did not believe in using the sewing machine to make quilts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


Great work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


Nice socks Tami , your quilt is lovely too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Others may have had your experience, but I really think mine was the teacher. I didn't do too bad until then, but got lost at fractions, and all higher math seems to work with fractions in one way or another. And forget common core!


Thank you for this info, it is great to see others who have struggled with maths. I was the same, got bumped up 2 classes and just could not pick up the maths in the higher class. Really found fractions hard, could recite times tables and still can. We had geometry, algebra, trigonometry, logarithms in high school and I could not do it at all. Failed very badly at that. But excelled in English, history, spelling, writing etc so not such a dunce after all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?

Liz, great knitting

Sorleena, I love the doily

I loved math & for the most part it came easily. 
I managed to get a really good sleep last night, the first since I got sick. I ate a little porridge & so far, so good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for this info, it is great to see others who have struggled with maths. I was the same, got bumped up 2 classes and just could not pick up the maths in the higher class. Really found fractions hard, could recite times tables and still can. We had geometry, algebra, trigonometry, logarithms in high school and I could not do it at all. Failed very badly at that. But excelled in English, history, spelling, writing etc so not such a dunce after all.


I believe in what my mom called a "bent" toward math (or language, or science, art). You either have it or you don't. That's not to say that with lots of hard work, practice, etc. that not having the bent can't be overcone.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great photos of Kaikoura area. We were travelling up that coast from Christchurch in 2016 just after the quake and had to take an inland route via Lewis Pass to get upto Picton. It was a very long trip through rough roads due to the freight trucks churning up the seal. 
Re the humidity, yes Auckland has very high humidity, it feels quite tropical in summer even though it might be 25-30 temps.
The South Island is hot in summer too, but the mountains keep the humidity low which is different.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I generally like knitted blankets more than crocheted... except for this adorable one!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: If it could be arranged financially, I'd be headed that way! We'll see, still trying to work out the finances for KAP since I need to get appliances, we'll see.


If I won the lottery, we could all go--since I don't buy tickets, though, I think my chances are pretty slim. LOL Yes, June is a way off for me finance wise, too, and lately my poor bank account has gone through the wringer with the move. So I'm working on getting that stabilized, figuring out the "must haves" for the budget, and then seeing what will be left over. I'll have to do some math on the cost of the trip for KAP to see if it might be doable. It will likely be mid-March or maybe even April before I have a clearer idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure that is part of it. In grade 6 I had a male math teacher. I didn't fine until we got to fractions. I just couldn't grasp it. He felt it best to go out at recess and play whatever ball was currently in season with the boys. One the first was assigned to stay in and help me. He had the.......nerve (to be polite) to tell my mom that I refused to stay in at recess to get help. What he didn't know was that we lived on the same road and our parents knew each other well. Mom got a math teacher from the Jr. high school to tutor me. By the end of the year I was finally getting it, but still not great. I would have had that tutor for my math teacher the next year, but he decided there was more $$ in real estate than in teaching. Can't blame him! I honestly think if I could have had him that next year I would be much better in math now.


Cooking has actually helped me more with fractions than anything else, as very often I don't have the right size measuring cup or spoon handy and have to figure out things like how to measure out two cups with a 2/3 size measuring cup, etc. I'm not sure I really "got it" until I got older--and then it was how I helped my kids with theirs. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! I really enjoyed the process.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The socks and the quilt are beautiful, as are Liz's projects.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?
> 
> Liz, great knitting
> 
> ...


Thanks! My blocking mats are Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles play mats--white on the bottom, which is the side I use--but I'm sure my GS would love putting those together, too, if he were here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for this info, it is great to see others who have struggled with maths. I was the same, got bumped up 2 classes and just could not pick up the maths in the higher class. Really found fractions hard, could recite times tables and still can. We had geometry, algebra, trigonometry, logarithms in high school and I could not do it at all. Failed very badly at that. But excelled in English, history, spelling, writing etc so not such a dunce after all.


Definitely not a dunce!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?
> 
> Liz, great knitting
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was supposed to go to gym this morning but it was too cold to stick my nose out the door. :sm03:


Lol, I went this morning again, while Marla was at the doctor, I can feel my thighs, abs, and shoulders. :sm04: Now I just want a nap. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surviving????. We got home about 3 this afternoon, & I had a good sleep after . Dr. Cleared the duct & put a balloon in to stretch so if more stones want out, hopefully there's room for them. I don't feel very good but I barely slept last night, hopefully by morning I will be a new woman.
> I've been reading as i was many pages behind but nit commenting much.
> quote=Maatje]Hey! How are you doing? Been thinking of you today.


[/quote]

Awesome, hopefully you're feeling much much better and no more attacks before they get the gallbladder out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I'm finally caught up--sending healing energy for all who need it, positive energy for those with stress, and hugs & blessings to all. I'm going to take a look at my yarn stash and see what else I can start. Oh, I almost forgot to include the picture of the last project. It's from the _First Book of Modern Lace Knitting_, Coronet. It was different and fun to do (messed up counting the cast off but I'm not going to worry over it).


That's really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How far is Scottsbluff from your home? It seems like you go there all the time. . .just curious how far you are from everything you participate in.


33 miles. Yes, we are there a lot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to look at these children. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have AAA all paid up. . . . . .you can ride with me. . . :sm02:


Oh my goodness I can see it now, lol!

"Group of elderly intoxicated Knitters thrown in jail." ????????????????????????????????????‍♂????️‍♂????‍♂


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to look at these children. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


Jump ropes, swings, river, dirt/sand, jacks, and reading were my childhood fun. Fun to see the kids.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are feeling better Kate - take it easy today and rest until you are back in the pink. --- sam



KateB said:


> Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


They are lovely Liz , I like the look of your mitten so far ,pretty colour


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> you really need to look at these children. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


Sam these were all fantastic.... oh the good old days.
Lynnette


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

This morning I phoned “Gilda’s House in Barrie to inquire if they accept donated used wigs, I was talking to a really lovely woman and she gave me the phone number of the Cancer Society in Barrie.
So phoned the number she gave me and talked to another wonderful woman. Oh she said they would be so happy to take them, it seems she works there 4 hours a day and she said there are days when 2-3 woman come in looking for wigs. I’m so happy as I thought perhaps I would end up throwing them out.

Have washed one this morning with a special shampoo and conditioner and placed it onto the wig stand to dry which will take about 24 hours. So 1 done 2 to go, Yahoo!

Funny or strange thing regarding the wig stand as when I found it in her closet I thought it must be something that came from a plant where she had vines growing up it, lol! I nearly gave it to the charity store, thankfully I didn’t. I’m still shaking my head as I truly didn’t know what it was.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks! But will they pay my bail, as well as yours, if we get in trouble? :sm02:
> 
> I have roadside assistance with the company we use for the RV that covers my car, so we dropped AAA. I still pay for it for the kids as birthday gifts.


That might sound good but not always a good idea; our son had towing w/ auto ins, so he canceled AAA. He broke down on Massachusetts Turnpike, on the section he broke down on, only AAA can tow. . . .


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> That does make it more difficult. Do you have the back up camera in your new car? I love mine! Of course, I still look as I used to.


Back up camera in new vehicles, so, we bought new vehicle. I still look also,it is just harder to turn my head,so, I turn my body. :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just stopping in to say hello. Life has kept me quite busy. I took a 1/2 day of vacation today to go to a doctor's appointment, take my boys out to lunch, do laundry, dishes and knitting. I also just went out side to clear off the ice that has been building up on my car in the last 3 hours. Tomorrow might be an adventure getting to work.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, wonderful socks.


 :sm24: :sm24: Look like mine, for sure. I ribbed the whole leg part to make sure it stays up my leg. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness I can see it now, lol!
> 
> "Group of elderly intoxicated Knitters thrown in jail." ????????????????????????????????????‍♂????️‍♂????‍♂


And I would be right in there with them if I could. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


Lovely pattern and colours!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


Oh, that is lovely! And the colors are terrific, too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness I can see it now, lol!
> 
> "Group of elderly intoxicated Knitters thrown in jail." ????????????????????????????????????‍♂????️‍♂????‍♂


I'll be the "DD" and will try to keep you all from tottering or sitting on your needles. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for this info, it is great to see others who have struggled with maths. I was the same, got bumped up 2 classes and just could not pick up the maths in the higher class. Really found fractions hard, could recite times tables and still can. We had geometry, algebra, trigonometry, logarithms in high school and I could not do it at all. Failed very badly at that. But excelled in English, history, spelling, writing etc so not such a dunce after all.


Fan I was the same, I was in the top class for everything except maths. What I find annoying now looking back is that they gave the best teachers the best classes, so that meant the less able teachers had the less able students! I know from my years of working in learning support that it is much more difficult to teach a less able child than an extremely bright one - they will learn in *spite* of you! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?
> 
> Liz, great knitting
> 
> ...


Glad you got a good sleep, it makes all the difference to how you feel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The socks and the quilt are beautiful, as are Liz's projects.


I agree! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> A dry heat so better than i fit was humid. But can't say it is pleasant when it gets that hot. It is like walking into an oven on days like today. You can almost feel it as a physical body when you go out.
> But why the low 30s aren't as bad for us as for Julie and Fan who have more humidity than us. And why London summers (when they have one) are worse than here. But at least shorter than ours as well.
> After a hot summer in London I never again said that hot weather wouldn't raise the body temperature. On the hot days almost all the patients had low grade temperatures and those on the hotter side of the ward had higher ones. Don't see it here as the hospitals are air conditioned. I'm not talking of heat stroke here that is a totally different issue.


We also have dry heat here, which is certainly easier to take than heat with humidity. I know what you mean about heat having a physical body, when it gets to 100 here that's exactly how it feels. Went to Texas in late August one year, got into parking garage and humidity was so high it felt like I was trying to breathe underwater, won't forget that in a hurry. For Julie and Fan living with high humidity, you have my sincere sympathy.!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have used opal a few times and have more in stash, it's always been soft, wonder what they did to yours. But then if you don't enjoy the process, there are so many other things you can enjoy knitting. :sm24:


It was very strange. The one Ravelr whose review I read said hers had some debris mixed in with it as well. Now I didn't have that at all. Yes, I'm wondering why it is that way.....should really check out the other skein. Too lazy to get off my duff and have a peak!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is looking nice. Great combination of yarn and pattern.


Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


Your cowl is looking lovely Maatje, beautiful colours


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gottastch said:


> When visiting DH's aunt in Seattle, we always drive to Anacortes and take the ferry to the San Juan Islands. They have an alpaca farm there and the last time we were there (2012) they were working on getting a lavender farm up and going. The lady at the alpaca farm said it is perfect for raising the alpacas there...they maybe get 2" of snow a year and winter temperatures rarely get to freezing...mostly in the 40'sF. It is one of my favorite places *sigh*


Ahhhh, taken that ferry more than once....a lovely trip for sure. And the islands are wonderful to visit....years ago went to Friday Harbor for the day. Most recently to Orcas Island. Now we travel up to British Columbia and take the ferry to Gibson's. We also used to take a very long ferry ride up to Vancouver Island and drive around Victoria and the surrounding areas. Haven't done that in years though.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better. We are to start getting rain after midnight. Almost an inch predicted. Not good when we have about 10" of snow on the ground! That's going to be a lot of water with no place to go. Then back to the deep freeze. Winter in Ohio! :sm06:


Oh dear, not good at all. It's actually drizzling out here again. Combined with the rain we received on Sunday we are officially up to normal for the year. Hopefully it will continue!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


Wow very nice indeed!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fan I was the same, I was in the top class for everything except maths. What I find annoying now looking back is that they gave the best teachers the best classes, so that meant the less able teachers had the less able students! I know from my years of working in learning support that it is much more difficult to teach a less able child than an extremely bright one - they will learn in *spite* of you! :sm09:


Good to know that. We are all talented in different ways, and some ways of learning do not work well with different people. 
I am a hands on learner, book study is hard for me in some areas., I also read maps upside down lol! Left handed too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


I see you've been using your time wisely! All of them are lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to look at these children. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


Great pictures Sam, but some of them make you wonder how we survived to adulthood! We used to use chalk to draw on the pavements and we also drew what we called 'beds' to play peever (hopscotch). I can also remember standing on the back of my DB's large tricycle (he must have been about 5 and I would be 10) and leaning over him to steer with the handlebars whilst he pedalled ........ took him years to realise he was only an engine! Other games we played outside were skipping ropes, 'Kiss, kick or torture" where the boys chased the girls (or vice versa) and when caught those were your options! Happy days!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: You have no clue! :sm23: remember, several of us have actually met! We really would have a blast. And really, not one of us felt like a stranger when we did meet. Such fun!


Matthew is already preparing for this year's KAP. We were discussing it over lunch. Of course I don't know what all he has planned, but he never lets us down.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And I loved maths , I also had a male teacher who was a very gentle man and stood no chance against some of the teenage boys . I used to earn
> extra money by doing some of their homework for them , yes I know it was wrong but as a 14 year old who liked to let the boys know I was better than them it was ok , especially when I deliberately got it wrong after they had made the poor man lose his cool then threaten to report him , he finally left teaching altogether


You know it's funny how kids can sniff out those who have no control and make short work of any they might have had. And it seems some who seemingly do anything different have perfect control of the classroom. We had both. The 5th teacher was horrific, but then the 6th grade teacher was simply amazing. I adored her. Back into 7 and 8 and same thing, horrible teachers who couldn't keep control. Mind you I think middle schoolers are a pretty tough bunch at the best of times! But they're also a fun age.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Every bit of that quilt was hand stitched. DMIL did not believe in using the sewing machine to make quilts.


That's amazing, must have taken an age.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is already preparing for this year's KAP. We were discussing it over lunch. Of course I don't know what all he has planned, but he never lets us down.


I'm sure he doesn't! BTW thank him very much for the bookmark he enclosed with his Christmas card - I think of him every time I use it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you for this info, it is great to see others who have struggled with maths. I was the same, got bumped up 2 classes and just could not pick up the maths in the higher class. Really found fractions hard, could recite times tables and still can. We had geometry, algebra, trigonometry, logarithms in high school and I could not do it at all. Failed very badly at that. But excelled in English, history, spelling, writing etc so not such a dunce after all.


You certainly are no dunce! But as a kid who struggles with a particular subject it's easy to think you are! I can't do algebra really, but I did find that homeschooling my children made me learn some of the stuff I missed in school.m My DH always taught math after 4 th or 5 th grade for me....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?
> 
> Liz, great knitting
> 
> ...


Oh good, glad you are feeling a tad better....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Fan I was the same, I was in the top class for everything except maths. What I find annoying now looking back is that they gave the best teachers the best classes, so that meant the less able teachers had the less able students! I know from my years of working in learning support that it is much more difficult to teach a less able child than an extremely bright one - they will learn in *spite* of you! :sm09:


My math teacher in 9th grade tutored me after school. I was actually the one who approached him and asked for help. Because we lived so far from school it meant I had to take the city bus home instead of the school bus. Poor man he tried and was so kind and I'm sure very adept. But I think I had missed so much needed background math that unless he took me back to a 6 or 7th level it was all for naught. Last day he taught at the school he called me to his office and said he was so sorry he hadn't been able to connect the dots for me. It wasn't his fault, just way too much back stuff I had missed. My dad as a whizz at math and tried as well, but he was rarely home so couldn't help consistently.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good to know that. We are all talented in different ways, and some ways of learning do not work well with different people.
> I am a hands on learner, book study is hard for me in some areas., I also read maps upside down lol! Left handed too.


You crack me up! Love that you read maps upside down!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great pictures Sam, but some of them make you wonder how we survived to adulthood! We used to use chalk to draw on the pavements and we also drew what we called 'beds' to play peever (hopscotch). I can also remember standing on the back of my DB's large tricycle (he must have been about 5 and I would be 10) and leaning over him to steer with the handlebars whilst he pedalled ........ took him years to realise he was only an engine! Other games we played outside were skipping ropes, 'Kiss, kick or torture" where the boys chased the girls (or vice versa) and when caught those were your options! Happy days!


My goodness, those are fabulous!! Lol...yes I do wonder how we managed. More to the point though,how much today's children miss with all the helicopter parenting. I know it's a different time, but goodness kids learn from falls and scrapes......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

And a whole page of me, i better get off here before it’s 2! thanks for the kind comments re the cowl....I’m pretty pleased with it....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You crack me up! Love that you read maps upside down!


My DH gets very frustrated with me, when we were on a road trip, using maps, 
thank goodness for GPS, he says I could get lost in my own bedroom lol! 
At high school I was put in the top academic class, because I wanted to learn languages and took German and Russian.
I was in the first class in NZ to take Russian, it was so hard having to learn the Cyrillic alphabet as well as the words, grammar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cute Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, love the colors, nice pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's Gods country for sure - i do miss living there. i have done that ferry ride. great fun. i would love to lay in the middle of a lavender field. --- sam



gottastch said:


> When visiting DH's aunt in Seattle, we always drive to Anacortes and take the ferry to the San Juan Islands. They have an alpaca farm there and the last time we were there (2012) they were working on getting a lavender farm up and going. The lady at the alpaca farm said it is perfect for raising the alpacas there...they maybe get 2" of snow a year and winter temperatures rarely get to freezing...mostly in the 40'sF. It is one of my favorite places *sigh*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


Very nice. I love the colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll be the "DD" and will try to keep you all from tottering or sitting on your needles. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


Well, if we all can't make it, we can send in our clones. Just a life sized version of the mini-me's that PurpleFi designed.

https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my math skills were great until i hit 9th grade. my father demanded that i take algebra. the teacher and i did not get along. i could have cared less what a+b=? was. my father tried to tudor me - would end up shouting and wondering why i couldn't 'get; it - it was so obvious. i had to take algebra 2 also but i rebelled when he said i was to take trig. i'd had enough. --- sam



Maatje said:


> You know I often wonder about that. I always struggled with math as well. It was so frustrating especially since I was an excellent student in other areas. Immigrating to Canada and jumping into 1st grade was a struggle, but I did catch on quite quickly and advanced to the top reading group. We moved from Winnipeg to Toronto when I was in 5 th. The teacher in the new school was a basket case - couldn't keep order and certainly couldn't teach....he made us do our math with an ink quill pen, you know the kind where you dip the pen in the ink? And then we had to write all the signs +,- etc all in pencil! Why? Who knows...when I arrived there I was not great in math but at least proficient. Then in 6th we had a great teacher and I bounced back. Come 7th grade and they introduced "new math". From then on in I was at sea.... had special night time classes so the parents could learn it so they could help their children....it was in place for about 5 or 6 years and then phased out. I'm wondering if Tami had the same experience.....in the last years I've heard a few more people say they had the same experience. Makes one wonder though, doesn't it? I'm not saying I wouldn't have had trouble cause I wasn't great at maths, but I do wonder if the lack of teaching etc made me go from an average math student to a failing one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting liz - love the pink hat. the mittens look like they will be nice and warm. great cp;pr. --- sam



budasha said:


> This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do hope you can make it. it would be great to meet you. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> If I won the lottery, we could all go--since I don't buy tickets, though, I think my chances are pretty slim. LOL Yes, June is a way off for me finance wise, too, and lately my poor bank account has gone through the wringer with the move. So I'm working on getting that stabilized, figuring out the "must haves" for the budget, and then seeing what will be left over. I'll have to do some math on the cost of the trip for KAP to see if it might be doable. It will likely be mid-March or maybe even April before I have a clearer idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roller skating, riding my bicycle and reading under the grape arbor was how i spent most of my summers. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Jump ropes, swings, river, dirt/sand, jacks, and reading were my childhood fun. Fun to see the kids.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it’s nearly cake celebration time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely maatje - love the yarn and color. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you have tea at the Empress Hotel while you were in Victoria? if i remember right that is where the ferry lands. --- sam


Maatje said:


> Ahhhh, taken that ferry more than once....a lovely trip for sure. And the islands are wonderful to visit....years ago went to Friday Harbor for the day. Most recently to Orcas Island. Now we travel up to British Columbia and take the ferry to Gibson's. We also used to take a very long ferry ride up to Vancouver Island and drive around Victoria and the surrounding areas. Haven't done that in years though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was very funny. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, if we all can't make it, we can send in our clones. Just a life sized version of the mini-me's that PurpleFi designed.
> 
> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was very funny. --- sam


Do you still have your Mini-Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do. and he is in better shape than i am. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Do you still have your Mini-Sam?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do. and he is in better shape than i am. lol --- sam


Polyfill doesn't age!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news jeanette. --- sam


Almost time for cake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the forecasted temperature for Thursday is still climbing (now 45/113) with the Bureau of Meteorology still saying it is likely to go higher.
> While I am at home I'm feeling fine- I have just kept the air-conditioning on most of the day. When I went out this morning with E I even left it on. So house is comfortable (and if I go into one that has been shut off it is hot!).
> Have sent an email to my Thursday knitting group saying I would well understand if they don't come. And will drop off people home if they need to come by bus. And said that I would seriously consider cancelling if I had contact details for all the ladies. But as I will be driving and am fit and healthy I'm not worried for me.
> But I am impressed- while I haven't walked a lot I have been getting out almost every morning for 20 minutes brisk(ish) walking before it gets hot- even this morning before E came.


Great that you are getting your walks in, I'm feeling my exercise, but I guess if I can feel it, it's working. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am so bad at math i use to say i made recipes for 10-12 people and just froze the leftovers! Now we have calculators on our cell phones. But i LIKE having frozen meals that just need thawing and heating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'll join you in both sections.
> 
> And today E and I had grapes which grew here. First year we have managed it- the last two years they got fungus. Could do with a little bit of more ripening though OK. So the next two days should fix that! The stockings on the grapes worked really well. Thanks to my grandfather!


 :sm04:

Great that the stockings are working and no fungus too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were talking about having more grandchildren last week- well E told me today that when G isn't a baby any more she wants another one! Not sure her parents on the same wave length on this one! Especially as Vicky can't take time off with her new job later this year.
> 
> I videoed her today eating the first grapes and sent it to David. I asked her where the grapes came from- out there she said pointing outside, from the tree. We loved the idea of Grape trees. But they are like trees as D said hard to know what else she would have called them.
> 
> She got me to build Tower Bridge for her today- not sure where Tower Bridge came from! So here it is. Have a cute video of her in there with a baby toy that looks a bit like an iron. She was ironing her T-shirt and then her pants. Good to see she is being well-trained.


LOL!!! Wonder what mom and dad think of that idea. :sm04: 
Great pictures, she's sure growing. It does almost look like a tree, she wouldn't likely know the difference between vines and trees at 3yrs. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! And as we eat them together we are both doing the "yummy" face and saying mmm these are scrumptious. LOL


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Kids left in hot cars.... yes it is usually a member of public that has seen the child in a car in a car park and called the police. None have died thank goodness.


Thank goodness.
They really need to put a purse or shoe in the back seat so that they have to get in there and then realize that they still have the child in the vehicle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke up after 10am and feeling a good bit better, opened the curtains....and it's been snowing! It won't last thoughas it's only a light covering and is already turning to rain.


Glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> E told me that Mummy had agreed to her idea, but Vicky says the conversation didn't quite go that way! :sm09: Somehow I suspect that Vicky's understanding might be the more accurate one.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it definitely is open- one of my favourite Radio presenters took the trip from Picton to Christchurch over her break, just after Christmas 2018.
> 
> The amount of rock that came down over the line was phenomenal.


Wow! Great pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Don't worry about bail money. . . . You can't get he-ah from Tha-ah. He-ah they just lock 'em up and throw away the key. Lucky if they pass food through the hole. lol


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: You have no clue! :sm23: remember, several of us have actually met! We really would have a blast. And really, not one of us felt like a stranger when we did meet. Such fun!


A total and fantastically fun time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well I started reading 40 minutes ago, so still haven't had breakfast. I came on to post my Christmas socks like Pearl's girls. Fell down the rabbit hole! Now I really need to get busy. Photo taken on the quilt DH's mother made him.


The socks and the quilt are quite lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> This is what I've been up to during this bad weather.


They're all great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I loved maths , I also had a male teacher who was a very gentle man and stood no chance against some of the teenage boys . I used to earn
> extra money by doing some of their homework for them , yes I know it was wrong but as a 14 year old who liked to let the boys know I was better than them it was ok , especially when I deliberately got it wrong after they had made the poor man lose his cool then threaten to report him , he finally left teaching altogether


Lol, I somehow think that you, Sonja, would have made a wonderful DCI. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If I won the lottery, we could all go--since I don't buy tickets, though, I think my chances are pretty slim. LOL Yes, June is a way off for me finance wise, too, and lately my poor bank account has gone through the wringer with the move. So I'm working on getting that stabilized, figuring out the "must haves" for the budget, and then seeing what will be left over. I'll have to do some math on the cost of the trip for KAP to see if it might be doable. It will likely be mid-March or maybe even April before I have a clearer idea.


Me too, but I have more of a tendency to forget to buy numbers, ah well. 
I'll have a much better idea around April too. God willing and the creeks don't rise. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to look at these children. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


And to think we survived it all too. :sm04: 
Kids had so much more fun then, I think. A much simpler type of fun, cheaper too. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm23: Who has AAA? They will bail you/us out. Guess I better rejoin before we go.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness I can see it now, lol!
> 
> "Group of elderly intoxicated Knitters thrown in jail." ????????????????????????????????????‍♂????️‍♂????‍♂


 :sm06: I'm not yet elderly! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This morning I phoned "Gilda's House in Barrie to inquire if they accept donated used wigs, I was talking to a really lovely woman and she gave me the phone number of the Cancer Society in Barrie.
> So phoned the number she gave me and talked to another wonderful woman. Oh she said they would be so happy to take them, it seems she works there 4 hours a day and she said there are days when 2-3 woman come in looking for wigs. I'm so happy as I thought perhaps I would end up throwing them out.
> 
> Have washed one this morning with a special shampoo and conditioner and placed it onto the wig stand to dry which will take about 24 hours. So 1 done 2 to go, Yahoo!
> ...


Oh fantastic, they'll be well appreciated. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. Life has kept me quite busy. I took a 1/2 day of vacation today to go to a doctor's appointment, take my boys out to lunch, do laundry, dishes and knitting. I also just went out side to clear off the ice that has been building up on my car in the last 3 hours. Tomorrow might be an adventure getting to work.


Stay safe out there, David had an interesting trip, I think he'll be quite glad on the trip back home if he doesn't have any ice or anything. He has to get new windshield wipers tonight or in the morning, the one on the drivers side flew off the arm when he was heading into Michigan. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


That's really coming along lovely, it looks so nice and soft, the colors are wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> And I would be right in there with them if I could. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


 :sm23: Agreed!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, if we all can't make it, we can send in our clones. Just a life sized version of the mini-me's that PurpleFi designed.
> 
> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Whoohoo!! Onward and upward! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

YIPPEE!!!!! Finally caught up! I didn't think it'd ever happen this week.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> And I would be right in there with them if I could. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll be the "DD" and will try to keep you all from tottering or sitting on your needles. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness.
> They really need to put a purse or shoe in the back seat so that they have to get in there and then realize that they still have the child in the vehicle.[/
> 
> That's a good idea KayeJo, still can't understand how anyone could possibly forget their child in their auto....
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I'm not yet elderly! :sm23: :sm23:


I knew as soon as I'd typed that in (elderly) someone would comment, lol! ????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saw my surgeon today for regular followup. Newer research prevails and xrays and blood work no longer needed at all! Asked him if he could do something about my wings (excess tissue sticking out from armpits) the right one is more anniying because it drags on my arm when i lift weights. So his nurse will schedule surgery and get back to me. I wear a tshirt to waterjog or use jacuzzi asthe flaps hangover bathing suit. 
Walked Maya and saw wee little green plants coming out from rains. Went to gym and used jacuzzi. Went to sangha. Tomorrow will pack for retreat. Almost finished blue moss stitch scarf waiting for surgeon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > :sm06: I'm not yet elderly! :sm23: :sm23:
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw my surgeon today for regular followup. Newer research prevails and xrays and blood work no longer needed at all! Asked him if he could do something about my wings (excess tissue sticking out from armpits) the right one is more anniying because it drags on my arm when i lift weights. So his nurse will schedule surgery and get back to me. I wear a tshirt to waterjog or use jacuzzi asthe flaps hangover bathing suit.
> Walked Maya and saw wee little green plants coming out from rains. Went to gym and used jacuzzi. Went to sangha. Tomorrow will pack for retreat. Almost finished blue moss stitch scarf waiting for surgeon.


Good that all is well, and that you'll be able to get rid of the wings.
You got a full day in.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you have tea at the Empress Hotel while you were in Victoria? if i remember right that is where the ferry lands. --- sam


No but we certainly will next time! If we do ever go again! It's become so prohibitively expensive!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's so pretty 


Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that all is well, and that you'll be able to get rid of the wings.
> You got a full day in.


I have too much devilry to wear wings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, lovely you can donate wigs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There was one section of algebra I had trouble catching on to & the old teacher yelled at me " Bonnie, can't you reeeed????, it got quite a laugh from the class. Once I " got it"I did well in the class. I did take Trig as it was required for college but I sure hated logarithms.


thewren said:


> my math skills were great until i hit 9th grade. my father demanded that i take algebra. the teacher and i did not get along. i could have cared less what a+b=? was. my father tried to tudor me - would end up shouting and wondering why i couldn't 'get; it - it was so obvious. i had to take algebra 2 also but i rebelled when he said i was to take trig. i'd had enough. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have been to the Empress hotel & did take the Anacortes ferry on one of our Harley trips. It's beautiful there.


thewren said:


> did you have tea at the Empress Hotel while you were in Victoria? if i remember right that is where the ferry lands. --- sam


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Oh I can already taste that cake!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????I was going to make one but never did. Too bad I can't knit faster????


thewren said:


> i do. and he is in better shape than i am. lol --- sam


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely maatje - love the yarn and color. --- sam


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????????


RookieRetiree said:


> Almost time for cake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't believe anyone is so self absorbed that they forget they have their child along. If they are I think it's a case of being too stupid to reproduce 


Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness.
> They really need to put a purse or shoe in the back seat so that they have to get in there and then realize that they still have the child in the vehicle.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And to think we survived it all too. :sm04:
> Kids had so much more fun then, I think. A much simpler type of fun, cheaper too. :sm23:


I think so too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you been to Buchart Gardens? They are so amazing.


Maatje said:


> No but we certainly will next time! If we do ever go again! It's become so prohibitively expensive!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty


Thank you, how ya doing?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you been to Buchart Gardens? They are so amazing.


Yes! Quite a few time....last time was about 14 years ago.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I was too actually, but it certainly was not fun to knit with. I do have another ball, wonder if that one is the same?


What is the yarn comprised of? They do have some with cotton I think, wonder if it is one of those?

A disadvantage of Portuguese knitting is that it is attached to you thus making hoping up to look and see if I have a ball of Opal with cotton in it hard! Either need to unpin it or carry the whole things over. And the whole thing is two pieces of knitting as I am working directly from the project that needs frogging. Every now and then it doesn't run smoothly but I don't think that is why I am having issues with it flowing. Guess I will find out next time I do something this way.
Currently trying Kathy's suggestion of a paper clip through a bulldog clip. Too soon to know how it is working as when I first sat down I was so tired I sat in a more comfortable seat and fell asleep.

Think the heat is getting to me now. Not surprising it is getting close to the 40 they forecast. Had 20 minutes wake. The went out for spinal x-ray as have had a slightly painful vertebrae since just before I went to China. As I was thinking of going shopping and getting a main meal decided may as well go today when offered an appointment so did all while i was out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lynette, I’m glad you found a useful home for the wigs, it would have been a shame for them to go in the garbage.

My GS has been sick with Strep throat since Friday but is finally getting better but now DIL is sick
I told DH I must be better as I’m really hungry tonight.???? I wasn’t sure what to eat for supper as I cooked roast beef, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, beans & gravy since DS came home from work after 3 weeks. He goes back on Friday for another 24 days. I was afraid to eat the meat so boiled an egg & had some potatoes ( no good without gravy or butter????). I remembered I bought some Harvest Crunch cereal, a type of granola, & just ate some of that dry. I have mild pain every time I eat anything but nothing I can’t live with as long as it doesn’t get worse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hanging in there????since I got some sleep & a little to eat I'm in a better frame of mind


Maatje said:


> Thank you, how ya doing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?
> 
> Liz, great knitting
> 
> ...


Stockings are to stop the birds eating them- and it has worked very well so far. No sign of them eating them and yet the ones not covered the birds are eating (in fact few if any left).

I hated Maths. I'm OK with the basics needed to get by. So if I had to work out much material by adding two different fractions I could. But would struggle to multiply them. Multiplication I find hard- often end up adding them together. So 9x8= I would go 9 doubled is 18, doubled again to get x4 is 36 and doubled again is 72. So I guess 9x8=72!
Working out whether to use bigger or smaller needles to get gauge is hard for me-my brain goes to mush trying to work out whether I need more or less stitches and whether I therefore need a bigger or smaller needle.
And I really struggle to remember numbers like phone numbers. Guess that explains why I can't remember my times tables come to think of it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cooking has actually helped me more with fractions than anything else, as very often I don't have the right size measuring cup or spoon handy and have to figure out things like how to measure out two cups with a 2/3 size measuring cup, etc. I'm not sure I really "got it" until I got older--and then it was how I helped my kids with theirs. :sm01:


I finally figured out what multiplication was about when playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler. Putting them in colour piles and saying we have 2 piles of 5 so we have ten pegs. A light bulb went on- that is multiplying! So maybe that didn't help me learn them either no understanding what it was all about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This morning I phoned "Gilda's House in Barrie to inquire if they accept donated used wigs, I was talking to a really lovely woman and she gave me the phone number of the Cancer Society in Barrie.
> So phoned the number she gave me and talked to another wonderful woman. Oh she said they would be so happy to take them, it seems she works there 4 hours a day and she said there are days when 2-3 woman come in looking for wigs. I'm so happy as I thought perhaps I would end up throwing them out.
> 
> Have washed one this morning with a special shampoo and conditioner and placed it onto the wig stand to dry which will take about 24 hours. So 1 done 2 to go, Yahoo!
> ...


How good that you have found somewhere that can use the wigs-in a small way your daughters experiences are helping these women.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


That's looking really good- the pattern has just enough to make it interesting without getting lost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Those photos were great Sam- but did leave me wondering how we survived child hood.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You crack me up! Love that you read maps upside down!


I turn maps around so they face the direction of travel. Upside down, sideways, diagonally whatever. And then David wants to see where we are- and can't read it so turns it up the right way. And then I'm lost and can't find the spot again! GPS generally works much better- at least once it has worked out where you are :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


One further step on the way. Yeah.
And when will your new place be ready? or should be ready maybe a better question :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hanging in there????since I got some sleep & a little to eat I'm in a better frame of mind


Good that you are feeling better now- hopefully you will continue to feel OK while waiting for surgery. It would be good not to feel too well when you see the surgeon though!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> my math skills were great until i hit 9th grade. my father demanded that i take algebra. the teacher and i did not get along. i could have cared less what a+b=? was. my father tried to tudor me - would end up shouting and wondering why i couldn't 'get; it - it was so obvious. i had to take algebra 2 also but i rebelled when he said i was to take trig. i'd had enough. --- sam


I used to love maths at school, even trigonometry though I haven't got a clue about it now. I'm not sure what use trig has ever been to me in real life. :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> roller skating, riding my bicycle and reading under the grape arbor was how i spent most of my summers. --- sam


I had 3 cousins lived in the same village as me, we were all around the same age. We used to spend hours roaming the fields and woods around the village.
As I got older I used to go on long bike rides with a friend. Don't think todays kids would be allowed to do any of that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Sounds promising!!! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Thats great news Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness.
> They really need to put a purse or shoe in the back seat so that they have to get in there and then realize that they still have the child in the vehicle.


But isnt that a terrible thought ,that a parent would need to put something in the back of the car to remind them they have their child with them . Some people just dont deserve the precious gift of a child


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And to think we survived it all too. :sm04:
> Kids had so much more fun then, I think. A much simpler type of fun, cheaper too. :sm23:


I wonder how my own kids survived too. We had no seat belts in cars back then. They used to just roll around in the back and if you had to brake sharply they all rolled forward!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe anyone is so self absorbed that they forget they have their child along. If they are I think it's a case of being too stupid to reproduce


The problem is, I don't think stupidity stops you reproducing! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw my surgeon today for regular followup. Newer research prevails and xrays and blood work no longer needed at all! Asked him if he could do something about my wings (excess tissue sticking out from armpits) the right one is more anniying because it drags on my arm when i lift weights. So his nurse will schedule surgery and get back to me. I wear a tshirt to waterjog or use jacuzzi asthe flaps hangover bathing suit.
> Walked Maya and saw wee little green plants coming out from rains. Went to gym and used jacuzzi. Went to sangha. Tomorrow will pack for retreat. Almost finished blue moss stitch scarf waiting for surgeon.


You certainly had a busy but enjoyable day Joy , hope you have a nice time at your retreat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning from a very white chilly part of Northeast England no snow just a very thick hoarse frost covering everywhere and -5 c so its hanging about 
even though the sun is out , Ive double checked to make sure my gloves are in my pocket as I'm off to knitting group once I'm ready should be a nice brisk walk ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> The problem is, I don't think stupidity stops you reproducing! :sm16: :sm16:


On the contrary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You crack me up! Love that you read maps upside down!


Makes sense to me, I have to turn the map in the direction I'm going!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> My DH gets very frustrated with me, when we were on a road trip, using maps,
> thank goodness for GPS, he says I could get lost in my own bedroom lol!
> At high school I was put in the top academic class, because I wanted to learn languages and took German and Russian.
> I was in the first class in NZ to take Russian, it was so hard having to learn the Cyrillic alphabet as well as the words, grammar.


My sense of direction is dreadful too, I reckon I'm spacially challenged or directionally dyslexic! I did eventually figure out one way that I go wrong - if I enter somewhere by turning right, I automatically turn the same way coming out, thereby heading in the wrong direction on return! Now when I enter a doorway I say to myself "You turned right going in, so left coming out" ..... works as long as I can figure out my rights and lefts correctly! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Great pictures Julie.
> 
> Most people don't realize that the South Island is mostly hills and mountains, the flatter land areas are mostly around the coastlines. I personally still think it's one of the prettiest countries in the World. ????????


Thanks Lynnette!

Maybe perceptions are changing since Sir Peter Jackson took a hand in how we are portrayed?

I did not realise for years that Hobbiton was relatively close to me - near Matamata, in the Waikato.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yum--garlic, basil, and cheese!


My ideal!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember seeing those at the time it happened--what a Power nature is.


I saw a documentary a few weeks ago about the efforts of reconstruction-a gargantuan task.

In some places the fractures are many metres both up, down and wide. Nature's power just about at the most awesome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, if we all can't make it, we can send in our clones. Just a life sized version of the mini-me's that PurpleFi designed.
> 
> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/


I liked PurpleFi's mini-me's, but those are just creepy! And as for the one knitting a baby from her unravelling leg...??!! :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> my math skills were great until i hit 9th grade. my father demanded that i take algebra. the teacher and i did not get along. i could have cared less what a+b=? was. my father tried to tudor me - would end up shouting and wondering why i couldn't 'get; it - it was so obvious. i had to take algebra 2 also but i rebelled when he said i was to take trig. i'd had enough. --- sam


I was off for the first 2 weeks when our class started trigonometry and I never caught up!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Keeping mine crossed too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning from a very white chilly part of Northeast England no snow just a very thick hoarse frost covering everywhere and -5 c so its hanging about
> even though the sun is out , Ive double checked to make sure my gloves are in my pocket as I'm off to knitting group once I'm ready should be a nice brisk walk ????


Morning Sonja, I've just been out walking the dog. A very bright sunny 2c here. Yesterday afternoon I went to the cinema and it was looking very grey, by the time we came out about 5pm it was snowing thick and fast. Carried on like that for a couple of hours then stopped. Of course it froze overnight but is thawing fast now. Hope that's the last!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I finally figured out what multiplication was about when playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler. Putting them in colour piles and saying we have 2 piles of 5 so we have ten pegs. A light bulb went on- that is multiplying! So maybe that didn't help me learn them either no understanding what it was all about.


One of the highlights of my teaching career was when an 11 year old boy I was working with suddenly said, "So 21, 22, 23, 24...that's just like 1, 2, 3, 4?" - something had clicked at last! I was almost jumping up and down and he was looking at me as though I was nuts! It was moments like that that made teaching worthwhile for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I turn maps around so they face the direction of travel. Upside down, sideways, diagonally whatever. And then David wants to see where we are- and can't read it so turns it up the right way. And then I'm lost and can't find the spot again! GPS generally works much better- at least once it has worked out where you are :sm01:


Just read your last 2 comments and realised I have just written exactly the same things......sisters? :sm09: :sm24:

Edit - Read on and found a third! (Re reproduction)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I had 3 cousins lived in the same village as me, we were all around the same age. We used to spend hours roaming the fields and woods around the village.
> As I got older I used to go on long bike rides with a friend. Don't think todays kids would be allowed to do any of that.


We used to wander for miles too, sometimes with a piece (sandwich) and a bottle of water and as long as you were back for your evening meal no-one worried. Kids now certainly wouldn't be allowed our freedom, such a pity, they are missing out, but I can well understand the fears the parents have nowadays.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> The problem is, I don't think stupidity stops you reproducing! :sm16: :sm16:


Sometimes it helps!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> One further step on the way. Yeah.
> And when will your new place be ready? or should be ready maybe a better question :sm01:


We're looking at a 4/1 possession date. We'll know more after we visit for the next inspection.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I liked PurpleFi's mini-me's, but those are just creepy! And as for the one knitting a baby from her unravelling leg...??!! :sm06: :sm23:


Kind of creeped me out too. I like the mini-me's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My sense of direction is dreadful too, I reckon I'm spacially challenged or directionally dyslexic! I did eventually figure out one way that I go wrong - if I enter somewhere by turning right, I automatically turn the same way coming out, thereby heading in the wrong direction on return! Now when I enter a doorway I say to myself "You turned right going in, so left coming out" ..... works as long as I can figure out my rights and lefts correctly! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


Is that why I come out of say a toilet and stand at the exit thinking where did I come from? I'm just like you.

Edit- I've seen your post about things the same and so yet another one! Must be sisters I guess. Now if we get to meet up we might end up very lost together! :sm02:

I was going to get the spinal x-ray today and it took me about 15 minutes to get to it- and it was only 4 minutes away! Thought I knew where it was. Well despite driving past it often couldn't remember where it was so turned wrong way onto a major road. And then needed to get off the road before I got stuck. If it hadn't been a 40 degree day I would have walked. The GPS did tell me where to go but I wanted to avoid turning right onto the main road and thought I knew where I was going so ignored her. Silly me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're looking at a 4/1 possession date. We'll know more after we visit for the next inspection.


So that's about a month between closure on the old one and possession?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to bed. At 11pm it had gone to 33 (91). Have a fan in the bedroom and have had both air conditioners on to cool down the bedroom a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> So that's about a month between closure on the old one and possession?


Yes, we'll be living with kids and an extended stay suite in TN until the house is ready.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like it is in sight, Jeannette. Happy for you. The house changing process is not a simple one and full of stresses.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> my math skills were great until i hit 9th grade. my father demanded that i take algebra. the teacher and i did not get along. i could have cared less what a+b=? was. my father tried to tudor me - would end up shouting and wondering why i couldn't 'get; it - it was so obvious. i had to take algebra 2 also but i rebelled when he said i was to take trig. i'd had enough. --- sam


My maths was good till we'd to take trig, then I was totally lost,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Looks like it is in sight, Jeannette. Happy for you. The house changing process is not a simple one and full of stresses.


We're having moving companies come in to give estimates. As soon as that is decided, they will give us boxes because the packing for storage and moving is so much more efficient with uniform sized boxes. More clean out is happening in the meantime.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, Al and I visited Buchard Gardens when we lived on Whitbey Island. They are beautiful, as is Victoria.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a couple of quilt tops I bought at an auction more than 40 years ago that are all hand sewn and lovely. 
I keep saying I need to back and quilt them but still haven't gotten around to doing it. They are very rustic looking, not a fancy design but I like them.


tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Every bit of that quilt was hand stitched. DMIL did not believe in using the sewing machine to make quilts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Soja, thank you. I agree with you having a child is a precious gift.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are great pictures Sam. I really enjoyed looking at them. Thanks


thewren said:


> you really need to look at these children. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And add climbing trees to that list oh and pick up sticks game and you've got mine.


RookieRetiree said:


> Jump ropes, swings, river, dirt/sand, jacks, and reading were my childhood fun. Fun to see the kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you're going to be able to donate the wigs. Another tribute to your DD.


kiwifrau said:


> This morning I phoned "Gilda's House in Barrie to inquire if they accept donated used wigs, I was talking to a really lovely woman and she gave me the phone number of the Cancer Society in Barrie.
> So phoned the number she gave me and talked to another wonderful woman. Oh she said they would be so happy to take them, it seems she works there 4 hours a day and she said there are days when 2-3 woman come in looking for wigs. I'm so happy as I thought perhaps I would end up throwing them out.
> 
> Have washed one this morning with a special shampoo and conditioner and placed it onto the wig stand to dry which will take about 24 hours. So 1 done 2 to go, Yahoo!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Pacer/Mary. Do be extra careful heading to work when you return.


pacer said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. Life has kept me quite busy. I took a 1/2 day of vacation today to go to a doctor's appointment, take my boys out to lunch, do laundry, dishes and knitting. I also just went out side to clear off the ice that has been building up on my car in the last 3 hours. Tomorrow might be an adventure getting to work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really looking nice Maatje. What pattern did you decide on? You probably said but I don't remember anything but the shawl.


Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also played hopscotch, chase, hide & seek, and roll hit the bat where you'd hit a softball and others would get it then try to roll it and hit the bat.


KateB said:


> Great pictures Sam, but some of them make you wonder how we survived to adulthood! We used to use chalk to draw on the pavements and we also drew what we called 'beds' to play peever (hopscotch). I can also remember standing on the back of my DB's large tricycle (he must have been about 5 and I would be 10) and leaning over him to steer with the handlebars whilst he pedalled ........ took him years to realise he was only an engine! Other games we played outside were skipping ropes, 'Kiss, kick or torture" where the boys chased the girls (or vice versa) and when caught those were your options! Happy days!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess I'm the odd one out here; loved algebra but did struggle with geometry some.


thewren said:


> my math skills were great until i hit 9th grade. my father demanded that i take algebra. the teacher and i did not get along. i could have cared less what a+b=? was. my father tried to tudor me - would end up shouting and wondering why i couldn't 'get; it - it was so obvious. i had to take algebra 2 also but i rebelled when he said i was to take trig. i'd had enough. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Excellent news!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I still have my mini too; sits on a shelf in the living room.


thewren said:


> i do. and he is in better shape than i am. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I prefer the term "antique teenager"....LOLOL


kiwifrau said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > :sm06: I'm not yet elderly! :sm23: :sm23:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Page of just me and I've got to take Gracie to have her staples removed. TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> What is the yarn comprised of? They do have some with cotton I think, wonder if it is one of those?
> 
> A disadvantage of Portuguese knitting is that it is attached to you thus making hoping up to look and see if I have a ball of Opal with cotton in it hard! Either need to unpin it or carry the whole things over. And the whole thing is two pieces of knitting as I am working directly from the project that needs frogging. Every now and then it doesn't run smoothly but I don't think that is why I am having issues with it flowing. Guess I will find out next time I do something this way.
> Currently trying Kathy's suggestion of a paper clip through a bulldog clip. Too soon to know how it is working as when I first sat down I was so tired I sat in a more comfortable seat and fell asleep.
> ...


Yarn is 75% virgin wool and 25% polymide. Do you think it's the polymide? When I initially got it I thought the extra nylon would add strength seeing as I'm so hard on socks....

Interesting you are trying the Portuguese knitting....I tried after reading you were trying, but dislike the rubbing of the yarn around my neck. I would think that in hot weather that would be particularly troublesome. Perhaps a clip of some sort would help, but then like you found out, you have to take the whole mess with you every time you get up.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lynette, I'm glad you found a useful home for the wigs, it would have been a shame for them to go in the garbage.
> 
> My GS has been sick with Strep throat since Friday but is finally getting better but now DIL is sick
> I told DH I must be better as I'm really hungry tonight.???? I wasn't sure what to eat for supper as I cooked roast beef, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, beans & gravy since DS came home from work after 3 weeks. He goes back on Friday for another 24 days. I was afraid to eat the meat so boiled an egg & had some potatoes ( no good without gravy or butter????). I remembered I bought some Harvest Crunch cereal, a type of granola, & just ate some of that dry. I have mild pain every time I eat anything but nothing I can't live with as long as it doesn't get worse.


Well, glad that sat well! Be careful though! It took my gut quite a few years to recover after gall bladder surgery. Just was sensitive. And stay away from the grands and dil....last thing you need at this point is strep!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hanging in there????since I got some sleep & a little to eat I'm in a better frame of mind


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Stockings are to stop the birds eating them- and it has worked very well so far. No sign of them eating them and yet the ones not covered the birds are eating (in fact few if any left).
> 
> I hated Maths. I'm OK with the basics needed to get by. So if I had to work out much material by adding two different fractions I could. But would struggle to multiply them. Multiplication I find hard- often end up adding them together. So 9x8= I would go 9 doubled is 18, doubled again to get x4 is 36 and doubled again is 72. So I guess 9x8=72!
> Working out whether to use bigger or smaller needles to get gauge is hard for me-my brain goes to mush trying to work out whether I need more or less stitches and whether I therefore need a bigger or smaller needle.
> And I really struggle to remember numbers like phone numbers. Guess that explains why I can't remember my times tables come to think of it!


Goodness, you have trouble remembering whether or not to use smaller or larger needles to get gauge makes me feel a tad less stupid! I finally wrote it down in my little book....
As far a multiplying....it's one reason when I taught I made the kids memorize the tables ad naseum. Also Have trouble remembering g numbers like my ss. So I finally memorized my social security # the other day....I tap out the numbers on my fingers...you know thumb for 1 etc .....I find if I do that quite a few times a connection occurs between the fingers and the brain.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I finally figured out what multiplication was about when playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler. Putting them in colour piles and saying we have 2 piles of 5 so we have ten pegs. A light bulb went on- that is multiplying! So maybe that didn't help me learn them either no understanding what it was all about.


But you have a starting point..... it's like I said a post earlier about the connection between doing something fingers and brain


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> That's looking really good- the pattern has just enough to make it interesting without getting lost.


Thank you, I'm pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I turn maps around so they face the direction of travel. Upside down, sideways, diagonally whatever. And then David wants to see where we are- and can't read it so turns it up the right way. And then I'm lost and can't find the spot again! GPS generally works much better- at least once it has worked out where you are :sm01:


We do love our gps. I find we can't get road maps like we used to. Everything is now on phones or other devices. We finally got the gps and it has saved our bacon more than once!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When trying to learn things it helps some people say them in rhythm or sing them. For years my daughter could not say the multiplication tables unless she sang them. I still remember our phone number from 40 years ago as she sang it so often. 


Maatje said:


> Goodness, you have trouble remembering whether or not to use smaller or larger needles to get gauge makes me feel a tad less stupid! I finally wrote it down in my little book....
> As far a multiplying....it's one reason when I taught I made the kids memorize the tables ad naseum. Also Have trouble remembering g numbers like my ss. So I finally memorized my social security # the other day....I tap out the numbers on my fingers...you know thumb for 1 etc .....I find if I do that quite a few times a connection occurs between the fingers and the brain.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I had 3 cousins lived in the same village as me, we were all around the same age. We used to spend hours roaming the fields and woods around the village.
> As I got older I used to go on long bike rides with a friend. Don't think todays kids would be allowed to do any of that.


My sweet across the street neighbor has 3 very well behaved children. I love watching them at play. She has a rule so far in the front yard and no further. Well, on one occasion children playing in front yard, on the steps and trying to climb their very large tree. A car drives up, comes to a screaming stop and a man marches up to the front door. Kids have been trained when a car stops or someone comes up their sidewalk they run into the house, so before he even got there the kids were inside. Well, said man starts to rant and rave about what a terrible and irresponsible mother she is leaving her children alone to play! Poor woman! She was so shaken by the verbal attack! We live across from a school with a wonderful playground. When the grands were here they were allowed to go across and play on the equipment and kick the football. These were the 6 and up crew.......but seriously I hardly see kids walking home alone from school anymore.... parent or someone else pick them up in their fancy cars, or else in the case of another neighbor, both parents walk the boy to and from school every single day. Maybe they work from home, maybe they want the exercise....but at least I see that this year the kid is carrying his own back pack. He's not little either, probably around 10.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> We used to wander for miles too, sometimes with a piece (sandwich) and a bottle of water and as long as you were back for your evening meal no-one worried. Kids now certainly wouldn't be allowed our freedom, such a pity, they are missing out, but I can well understand the fears the parents have nowadays.


I do too,and not just from the bad ones out there, but the well meaning ones who feel it their duty to teach everyone else how to parent. I agree some could certainly lay use help, but what hubris to feel you have the answers and the right to go to complete strangers and say well, you are doing it all wrong. And then the real fear your kids will be scooped up by the social agencies and dumped into foster system cause you aren't deemed to be a good parent by someone's standards. Sorry, I don't mean to rant about this, but I hate to see young hard working parents living so fearfully. It's just not right..... and it's not just in the US...it's worldwide I'm sure. Sorry off my soapbox.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having moving companies come in to give estimates. As soon as that is decided, they will give us boxes because the packing for storage and moving is so much more efficient with uniform sized boxes. More clean out is happening in the meantime.


One good thing about moving is the clean out! Yay!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is really looking nice Maatje. What pattern did you decide on? You probably said but I don't remember anything but the shawl.


On Ravelry. That nice stitch cowl - I did add an extra section of textured rows.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> One of the highlights of my teaching career was when an 11 year old boy I was working with suddenly said, "So 21, 22, 23, 24...that's just like 1, 2, 3, 4?" - something had clicked at last! I was almost jumping up and down and he was looking at me as though I was nuts! It was moments like that that made teaching worthwhile for me.


I called those "light bulb moments"--when I could see it happen, it was terrific for me as the teacher, but even better for the student! Win-win all around. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yippeeeee we are back in business,


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Now we have to wait for others to show up and play.


Swedenme said:


> Yippeeeee we are back in business,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> Now we have to wait for others to show up and play.


Thats true , I had to resort to housework to keep me occupied this morning instead of a nice slow catch up with kp ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats true , I had to resort to housework to keep me occupied this morning instead of a nice slow catch up with kp ????????


I may have to resort to that also. Hoping the shutdown was for maintenance, updating and removing some of the nasties.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it seems KT is back to working. YAY! I'm going to an outlet center with a friend this morning to a place called Fine Fabrics. I looked at the online shop for it and OMG the prices were outrageous but allegedly they have some real deals at the outlet center so we shall see. Of course, I'm not planning on making any purchases just checking it out for future reference. It will be fun. Barb (my friend) is in one of the knitting groups I belong to that meets on Fridays. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats true , I had to resort to housework to keep me occupied this morning instead of a nice slow catch up with kp ????????


Oh I didn't go that mad! So pleased we're back in business. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh I didn't go that mad! So pleased we're back in business. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Me too! I was beginning to fear it was my laptop. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to look at these children. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24775


I especially liked the St. Patrick's day dance with the nun and children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!! We're , back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This from Pearl's Girls. 

Picture is of a pile of blocks for my Longtime Gone quilt by Jan Kingwell.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That might sound good but not always a good idea; our son had towing w/ auto ins, so he canceled AAA. He broke down on Massachusetts Turnpike, on the section he broke down on, only AAA can tow. . . .


We had AAA RV plus when we got the RV. Found out the hard way AAA is useless for RVs. We had an inside dual tire blow out. You know what they told us? We don't do anything with inside duals. DH asked what he was supposed to do? They told him to drive it. If the outside one blew they would take care of both then. He asked if they were going to pay for the damage to the RV when that happened, as it would tear up the body of the RV. Of course not! He told them that our membership was up in 2 weeks and we would not be renewing it. Our Good Sam assistance will cover all vehicles in our household. I do understand that there are places with exclusive contracts. However, AAA would also have to have a contact with a tow company that can handle big rigs, semi truck size rigs, to have be able to do that. We may have to pay out of pocket for a tow in those circumstances, but for"normal" towing needs for us AAA is useless for the RV. We've had to have it towed on the New York Throughway. That was under warranty so we paid nothing for that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Back up camera in new vehicles, so, we bought new vehicle. I still look also,it is just harder to turn my head,so, I turn my body. :sm02:


Me, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Look like mine, for sure. I ribbed the whole leg part to make sure it stays up my leg. :sm02:


That's what I'm doing with the sock currently on the needles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


That's going to be very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'll be the "DD" and will try to keep you all from tottering or sitting on your needles. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh dear, not good at all. It's actually drizzling out here again. Combined with the rain we received on Sunday we are officially up to normal for the year. Hopefully it will continue!


According to the national weather service, we got 11.1" if snow for the storm total. According to NOAA weather we got 2" of rain yesterday and overnight Tuesday. When you figure that 7-10" of snow is roughly 1" of rain, it's no wonder we are under flood warning. Several rivers in the area are flooding and there are ice jams at the mouth of the rivers causing more flooding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good to know that. We are all talented in different ways, and some ways of learning do not work well with different people.
> I am a hands on learner, book study is hard for me in some areas., I also read maps upside down lol! Left handed too.


I'm very hands on/visual learning also. Read a map? Only if I have an hour, and sitting still to do it. And very navigationally challenged. I can be left handed. DS is left handed, DD crochets left handed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is already preparing for this year's KAP. We were discussing it over lunch. Of course I don't know what all he has planned, but he never lets us down.


I love that Matthew starts planning for the next one as soon as the current one is over! And, no, he never let's us down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's amazing, must have taken an age.....


I have no idea how long it took her. She made it before I met him, and no longer made quilts by then. She was a very accomplished seamstress, but did not deal herself good enough to make her dress for our wedding. Fortunately I knew someone who could and would make it, as no matter how many times I told her that I knew she was more than capable of doing it, she didn't agree, and wanted it perfect. She did end up with a beautiful dress, but she didn't make it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to have the site up and running again. I didn’t go mad and do housework though. I carried on reading my latest book on my Kindle, so used my time wisely. It’s called The Turn of Midnight by Minette Walters, about the plague times in England, the second in the series and is very good if anyone’s interested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Stay safe out there, David had an interesting trip, I think he'll be quite glad on the trip back home if he doesn't have any ice or anything. He has to get new windshield wipers tonight or in the morning, the one on the drivers side flew off the arm when he was heading into Michigan. :sm06:


At least he still has the arm to put the wiper blade on. We lost arm and all on the RV several years ago in a rainstorm.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yippeeeee we are back in business,


Yahoo!!!! We re back!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats true , I had to resort to housework to keep me occupied this morning instead of a nice slow catch up with kp ????????


Lol I ended up sending multiple panicked messages to admin. Went to bed early ...good thing at any rate since I was pooped!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jinx said:


> I may have to resort to that also. Hoping the shutdown was for maintenance, updating and removing some of the nasties.


I was wondering that also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have too much devilry to wear wings.


It's a good devilry, so you will be wearing wings someday. Just hope it's a long ways off!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's going to be very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> According to the national weather service, we got 11.1" if snow for the storm total. According to NOAA weather we got 2" of rain yesterday and overnight Tuesday. When you figure that 7-10" of snow is roughly 1" of rain, it's no wonder we are under flood warning. Several rivers in the area are flooding and there are ice jams at the mouth of the rivers causing more flooding.


Well you can always send it our way! We always struggle to keep up with normal rainfall. Goodness, you are getting a lot of moisture! Stay safe and dry!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My sense of direction is dreadful too, I reckon I'm spacially challenged or directionally dyslexic! I did eventually figure out one way that I go wrong - if I enter somewhere by turning right, I automatically turn the same way coming out, thereby heading in the wrong direction on return! Now when I enter a doorway I say to myself "You turned right going in, so left coming out" ..... works as long as I can figure out my rights and lefts correctly! :sm16: :sm12: :sm09:


If you are driving and I am giving you directions, pay attention to the direction my hands tell you to go, not my mouth! I will point to the correct direction, but say the opposite!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> One of the highlights of my teaching career was when an 11 year old boy I was working with suddenly said, "So 21, 22, 23, 24...that's just like 1, 2, 3, 4?" - something had clicked at last! I was almost jumping up and down and he was looking at me as though I was nuts! It was moments like that that made teaching worthwhile for me.


Wow. When that lightbulb goes on, isn't it fantastic to see?!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you are driving and I am giving you directions, pay attention to the direction my hands tell you to go, not my mouth! I will point to the correct direction, but say the opposite!


Many people do that, me included. I use to coach a girls baseball team. After a bit the girls knew if I said left I meant right and vice versa. I wondered if it was because I was left handed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a couple of quilt tops I bought at an auction more than 40 years ago that are all hand sewn and lovely.
> I keep saying I need to back and quilt them but still haven't gotten around to doing it. They are very rustic looking, not a fancy design but I like them.


Sometimes those are the nicest. Tells a story of the family, not how artistic the quilter is.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh good. KP et. al is back up. I, too, sent a couple of messages to Admin. I couldn't believe it would be down for a day with no warning or anything. Mostly I realized that only a few of us have one another's emails and if this site went away, I would miss all you'all!! And I think we are all aware enough not to publish our emails in the postings anywhere. So, let's all say a prayer or two for Admin and hope they are making money and being successful. As I know this is an important site for so many of us. Happy Thursday to one and all and I'm happy we are all together.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have no idea how long it took her. She made it before I met him, and no longer made quilts by then. She was a very accomplished seamstress, but did not deal herself good enough to make her dress for our wedding. Fortunately I knew someone who could and would make it, as no matter how many times I told her that I knew she was more than capable of doing it, she didn't agree, and wanted it perfect. She did end up with a beautiful dress, but she didn't make it.


So many of the older generation were such accomplished crafters. My mom was also a gifted seamstress and made tailored suits etc. her own wedding gown and years later mine. I do fear some of that has disappeared with the arrival of cheap easily accessible ready made clothing..... maybe some of it will come back....maybe our children's children? But it seems like we re all so busy running around these days. Maybe I'm being unfair.....don't want to be....the younger generation certainly has its strengths. yesterday had a drs appt at the senior clinic. A lovely 30ish doctor. Very invested in the geriatric side of medicine. She said that since WW2 every succeeding generation is living a little less longer. Interesting, considering the medical advances since then.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yarn is 75% virgin wool and 25% polymide. Do you think it's the polymide? When I initially got it I thought the extra nylon would add strength seeing as I'm so hard on socks....
> 
> Interesting you are trying the Portuguese knitting....I tried after reading you were trying, but dislike the rubbing of the yarn around my neck. I would think that in hot weather that would be particularly troublesome. Perhaps a clip of some sort would help, but then like you found out, you have to take the whole mess with you every time you get up.


That's why I am using the name badge clip with the hook on it. It's easily put down


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> Great to have the site up and running again. I didn't go mad and do housework though. I carried on reading my latest book on my Kindle, so used my time wisely. It's called The Turn of Midnight by Minette Walters, about the plague times in England, the second in the series and is very good if anyone's interested.


Yeah I had 2 appts yesterday so was distracted. Plus early to bed! Thanks for the book recommendation. I need a new one as finished the one I was reading the other night.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Oh good. KP et. al is back up. I, too, sent a couple of messages to Admin. I couldn't believe it would be down for a day with no warning or anything. Mostly I realized that only a few of us have one another's emails and if this site went away, I would miss all you'all!! And I think we are all aware enough not to publish our emails in the postings anywhere. So, let's all say a prayer or two for Admin and hope they are making money and being successful. As I know this is an important site for so many of us. Happy Thursday to one and all and I'm happy we are all together.


I know I thought the same thing. I actually went to the group on Ravelry and signed up and found Julie and Jeanette. I figured I could always send them a message. I'm glad we're back up and running! As I would miss y'all as well!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

School subjects. Funny to look back from this long view. I spent 1 day in algebra and walked out and changed to general math; that was B9 or last year of Junior High...now called Middle school. I can't think of a time in my life where algebra would have saved me. I always worked whatever it was out another way. But English, Spanish, composition, art, music, chorus, phys ed. all came rather easily. We even had Home Econ in Jr. High. one semester of sewing on a (treadle machine) and one cooking in the school kitchen. Both were helpful, but I was never a seamstress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, that would truly help as math is not one of my better subjects. Yes cloth seats are the way to go on desert, and a towel over steering wheel when you park the car.


 :sm24: 
It is about 4 a.m., here- must go through and have another coffee, and take my morning meds! back at page 63- I thought KP had been out of action all yesterday- how come I am so seriously behind!!!!?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, nice knitting.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice knitting Liz. The mitts look like they will be really warm. Of the dishcloths I especially like one in the back middle with the diamond shaped lace design.


Thanks, Gwen. I like doing designs instead of just plain knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Others may have had your experience, but I really think mine was the teacher. I didn't do too bad until then, but got lost at fractions, and all higher math seems to work with fractions in one way or another. And forget common core!


I have always had problems with fractions and my problems stemmed from my teacher. I hated math.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Maybe freeze what you don't want to eat? How many does it make?


I think it makes 12. I never did bake them but it's a good idea to freeze them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great work!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Liz , I like the look of your mitten so far ,pretty colour


Thanks, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought Iâd show you how the cowl is progressing....Iâm really liking it.....thanks for all the suggestions....


Beautiful colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I see you've been using your time wisely! All of them are lovely!


Thanks. I just needed mindless knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> great knitting liz - love the pink hat. the mittens look like they will be nice and warm. great cp;pr. --- sam


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They're all great. :sm24:


Thanks Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> If you are driving and I am giving you directions, pay attention to the direction my hands tell you to go, not my mouth! I will point to the correct direction, but say the opposite!


And I'm the opposite , I think I have some Italian blood mixed in with the Scandi and Irish as I talk with my hands , they are all over the place , so do not take notice of my hands if I'm giving instructions , Husband always says if you want to silence Sonja tie her hands up ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lynette, I'm glad you found a useful home for the wigs, it would have been a shame for them to go in the garbage.
> 
> My GS has been sick with Strep throat since Friday but is finally getting better but now DIL is sick
> I told DH I must be better as I'm really hungry tonight.???? I wasn't sure what to eat for supper as I cooked roast beef, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, beans & gravy since DS came home from work after 3 weeks. He goes back on Friday for another 24 days. I was afraid to eat the meat so boiled an egg & had some potatoes ( no good without gravy or butter????). I remembered I bought some Harvest Crunch cereal, a type of granola, & just ate some of that dry. I have mild pain every time I eat anything but nothing I can't live with as long as it doesn't get worse.


Just stay away from any fats if you can. Gravy is definitely a no no. I had to wait a month before I had my surgery and it wasn't easy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I know I thought the same thing. I actually went to the group on Ravelry and signed up and found Julie and Jeanette. I figured I could always send them a message. I'm glad we're back up and running! As I would miss y'all as well!


A few of us are also on facebook , I connected with a few that way , enjoyed a nice chat with Cathy , so I did get a little fix of tp ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This from Pearl's Girls.
> 
> Picture is of a pile of blocks for my Longtime Gone quilt by Jan Kingwell.


That is very nice and a lot of work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up at last. Thank goodness TP is back up. I really missed you yesterday. We had rain here all day yesterday and I woke up to a blanket of snow this morning. The plows have just been here. I have to go out in a few minutes so I hope the streets have been cleared. Back later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> Many people do that, me included. I use to coach a girls baseball team. After a bit the girls knew if I said left I meant right and vice versa. I wondered if it was because I was left handed.


Lol I'm a cuddy wifter ( left handed ) too????, I decided to fix my youngest sons name badges as they had come apart and he needs to wear them when at work , he has just sent me a message that said "You are so left handed " ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm the opposite , I think I have some Italian blood mixed in with the Scandi and Irish as I talk with my hands , they are all over the place , so do not take notice of my hands if I'm giving instructions , Husband always says if you want to silence Sonja tie her hands up ????


Dad (German) always remarked that it was Mom (French) coming out when we talked with our hands. DH used to laugh at me making hand gestures while on the phone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dad (German) always remarked that it was Mom (French) coming out when we talked with our hands. DH used to laugh at me making hand gestures while on the phone.


Snap I do that too ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> According to the national weather service, we got 11.1" if snow for the storm total. According to NOAA weather we got 2" of rain yesterday and overnight Tuesday. When you figure that 7-10" of snow is roughly 1" of rain, it's no wonder we are under flood warning. Several rivers in the area are flooding and there are ice jams at the mouth of the rivers causing more flooding.


 :sm06:

Yesterday when David was headed back to Omaha, he was counting the cars, trucks, and semis in the ditch, I think he was up to 30+, a few he was really hoping that the drivers had gotten out alive.

We got about 1/2 inch of snow last night, it'll be gone by tomorrow sometime, I imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At least he still has the arm to put the wiper blade on. We lost arm and all on the RV several years ago in a rainstorm.


 :sm06: That would not be helpful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Oh good. KP et. al is back up. I, too, sent a couple of messages to Admin. I couldn't believe it would be down for a day with no warning or anything. Mostly I realized that only a few of us have one another's emails and if this site went away, I would miss all you'all!! And I think we are all aware enough not to publish our emails in the postings anywhere. So, let's all say a prayer or two for Admin and hope they are making money and being successful. As I know this is an important site for so many of us. Happy Thursday to one and all and I'm happy we are all together.


Lol, I Facebook messaged Julie yesterday, I was quite relieved to know it wasn't just me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and got a lot more exercise. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And to think we survived it all too. :sm04:
> Kids had so much more fun then, I think. A much simpler type of fun, cheaper too. :sm23:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ahhhh, taken that ferry more than once....a lovely trip for sure. And the islands are wonderful to visit....years ago went to Friday Harbor for the day. Most recently to Orcas Island. Now we travel up to British Columbia and take the ferry to Gibson's. We also used to take a very long ferry ride up to Vancouver Island and drive around Victoria and the surrounding areas. Haven't done that in years though.


That sounds lovely too!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So many of the older generation were such accomplished crafters. My mom was also a gifted seamstress and made tailored suits etc. her own wedding gown and years later mine. I do fear some of that has disappeared with the arrival of cheap easily accessible ready made clothing..... maybe some of it will come back....maybe our children's children? But it seems like we re all so busy running around these days. Maybe I'm being unfair.....don't want to be....the younger generation certainly has its strengths. yesterday had a drs appt at the senior clinic. A lovely 30ish doctor. Very invested in the geriatric side of medicine. She said that since WW2 every succeeding generation is living a little less longer. Interesting, considering the medical advances since then.....


I think that the quality of everyday live has gone down, everyone is having to work so many more hours to support a family, and now we have devices that even turn on the lights for us, change the channel or volume with a word, in a word, we're getting lazy, and I don't think that promotes longevity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm the opposite , I think I have some Italian blood mixed in with the Scandi and Irish as I talk with my hands , they are all over the place , so do not take notice of my hands if I'm giving instructions , Husband always says if you want to silence Sonja tie her hands up ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I'm a cuddy wifter ( left handed ) too????, I decided to fix my youngest sons name badges as they had come apart and he needs to wear them when at work , he has just sent me a message that said "You are so left handed " ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and got a lot more exercise. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!! Caught up, now to get ready to head to the gym when Marla gets here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - you are seeing the surgeon today i think. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hanging in there????since I got some sleep & a little to eat I'm in a better frame of mind


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad the rest of you couldn't get on also - i couldn't even get to a place where i could message admin. very glad it is up and running now. --- sam


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm the opposite , I think I have some Italian blood mixed in with the Scandi and Irish as I talk with my hands , they are all over the place , so do not take notice of my hands if I'm giving instructions , Husband always says if you want to silence Sonja tie her hands up ????


My dad talked with his hands too. When he wanted to get a point across he would say " stand back I have something to say" LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> My dad talked with his hands too. When he wanted to get a point across he would say " stand back I have something to say" LOL


Oh, I like that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie: Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> excellent - you are seeing the surgeon today i think. --- sam


Been thinking of you today Bonnie , hope you got a date for your surgery that gives you plenty of time to recover


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> My dad talked with his hands too. When he wanted to get a point across he would say " stand back I have something to say" LOL


Lol that made me laugh ????


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lol that made me laugh ????


My dad was a great character. I sure do miss him. Hard to believe it will be 7 years already when I lost both mom and dad.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

After not being able to get on yesterday I find I am completely lost. Not sure I will go back and try to catch up---just forward from here.

It has been crazy weather here. Rained all day yesterday and was in the high 40's (f). Got down in mid 20's overnight and at 10:45 a.m it is only 33. Thank goodness we got the insulation sorted out before this most recent cold snap. 
In other news, we have purchased a large air fryer to replace the electric skillet I used until it wore out. It is like a compact oven so will cook a good bit of food at one time. I made brownies in it last night and they turned out just as good as in a toaster oven. I am looking forward to this adventure in cooking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm so glad the rest of you couldn't get on also - i couldn't even get to a place where i could message admin. very glad it is up and running now. --- sam


I'm glad it's back as like you I couldn't get to a place to contact admin.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay we are back, certainly missed my ‘’fix’’ of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
People are so busy working they don’t have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
others a necessity to live even modestly. As Maatje says it is awful how parents are scared to let children play alone, far too much hygiene hype killing off good bacteria and on it goes.

Yesterday I went to local super clinic to have skin lesions looked at. The sun damage is on my right facial cheek, plus a couple on legs.
The legs were dosed with liquid nitrogen, leaving blisters which look horrible. Next I have to get biopsies done on face in a couple of weeks.
Very nervous with any pain issues, so have some numbing cream to put on before they inject it and do the job. They mentioned skin graft if it is 
bad, which scared me to bits, but it may not come to that hopefully.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So so glad we are up and running! Really missed you all yesterday. Off to a 4 day Buddhist womens silent retreat.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Joy. Sounds wonderful. Enjoy.
Namaste.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News coming in this morning re Aussie heatwave! Margaret, Cathy, Heather, Nico stay safe as you endure these harsh temperatures., 46-47C just awful. 
The heat from Aussie, is supposed to affect us next week also, but nowhere near as hot. 30C predicted for Auckland which, with added humidity will make things uncomfortable for us. It was sad to see wild animals and cattle dying from the heat over there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> News coming in this morning re Aussie heatwave! Margaret, Cathy, Heather, Nico stay safe as you endure these harsh temperatures., 46-47C just awful.
> The heat from Aussie, is supposed to affect us next week also, but nowhere near as hot. 30C predicted for Auckland which, with added humidity will make things uncomfortable for us. It was sad to see wild animals and cattle dying from the heat over there.


Dont think I could cope with that heat , Cathy was saying this morning were she had had 38c but tomorrow was going to be 42c and poor Margaret was to get 46c , think that would feel like being cooked alive, do hope the heat wave ends soon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lynnette and Gwen - Did you send me friend requests on FB? I know that sometimes this can be a virus so I didn't confirm. Please let me know. 

As soon as I started to send a message, I got a message from Norton that I probably had a virus. Funny thing is I don't have Norton so I didn't follow their instructions.

Liz


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I’m in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Holding you hand!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


I hope it's nothing serious and won't require a graft.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News coming in this morning re Aussie heatwave! Margaret, Cathy, Heather, Nico stay safe as you endure these harsh temperatures., 46-47C just awful.
> The heat from Aussie, is supposed to affect us next week also, but nowhere near as hot. 30C predicted for Auckland which, with added humidity will make things uncomfortable for us. It was sad to see wild animals and cattle dying from the heat over there.


That is really hot! I hope all of you affected have ways to stay cool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Good luck Bonnie , sending you a (((((((((((((((((great big hug ♥)))))))))))))))))


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


I'm glad that you didn't have to wait long for your surgery. I hope it won't be long before you're back on your feet and feeling much better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


That is downright scary , its so lifelike , at a quick glance I thought it was 2 women


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

An insight into yesterday’s outage.

KroSha (online) Joined: Oct 25, 2013 Posts: 30129 Loc: Upper Slobovia (Victorville CA)

Well, okay, burried near the bottom of p. 2 on someone else's topic:

Jan 24, 2019 12:19:52 #
Admin (online) Joined: Jan 12, 2011 Posts: 905

Not gone, just working on a lot of layered server issues. I'm looking into the outage and the digest emails right now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you are driving and I am giving you directions, pay attention to the direction my hands tell you to go, not my mouth! I will point to the correct direction, but say the opposite!


Me too - DH has been known to say, "Oh not that right, the other right!"


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


You're in my prayers


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm the opposite , I think I have some Italian blood mixed in with the Scandi and Irish as I talk with my hands , they are all over the place , so do not take notice of my hands if I'm giving instructions , Husband always says if you want to silence Sonja tie her hands up ????


????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


I hope it all goes well at your next visit to the clinic.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A few of us are also on facebook , I connected with a few that way , enjoyed a nice chat with Cathy , so I did get a little fix of tp ????


Almost makes me want to go on Facebook again.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Glad they are getting you sorted out immediately. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


Clever, but still creepy! :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


Try not to be too scared Fan. I had a BCC removed from my nose earlier this year. The surgeon told he might have to do a skin graft if he had to do a lot of work to remove it. Luckily it didn't come to that so I hope you're as lucky. The worst part was walking out with a huge dressing on my nose and a lovely black eye the next day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So so glad we are up and running! Really missed you all yesterday. Off to a 4 day Buddhist womens silent retreat.


Enjoy your retreat Joy, it sounds very calming.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Wow, that's prompt service! Were you expecting it to be done so quickly? I'm sure it's all over by now so wishing you a very speedy recovery. Hope you feel better very soon. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Try not to be too scared Fan. I had a BCC removed from my nose earlier this year. The surgeon told he might have to do a skin graft if he had to do a lot of work to remove it. Luckily it didn't come to that so I hope you're as lucky. The worst part was walking out with a huge dressing on my nose and a lovely black eye the next day!


Thank you for that reassurance. I am not good with invasive procedures and get terribly nervous. The doctor is a young English woman and she was very kind when I got tearful. She was just explaining the worst scenario, you have reinforced that for me thank you. She got the surgeon lady to look at it and she seemed confident all would be well with just removal, but until they get test results they cannot tell for sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just had a wonderful look at our tv breakfast show. The show of Alladin is playing in town, and as a special event, the tv show have given a wonderful couple a wedding with the cast of the show at the theatre. One of the tv presenters is also a celebrant and he did the service. It was so lovely, everyone is crying including me and all those watching too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Prayers for successful surgery and speedy recovery. 
Hugs too

Ev


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fantastic. Happy Birthday, Carol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


What a great picture , Happy belated birthday Carol , hope you had a great day


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Will be good to have it out. Thinking positive thoughts that it all goes well with no complications, so you can enjoy your trip in April.????????????

Fan, I think docs usually tell you all the possibilities, so in the rare case one does occur, the patient is prepared, but in the many where they don't happen, the doc comes off looking really good!!! Jack did have a spot removed from his nose that did require a graft. He never mentioned any discomfort with it. I think they have good pain control measures.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie, thinking of you as you undergo your cholecystectomy and hoping it is uneventful and relieves the pain you are having. Hoping you won't need more than a couple NSAIDs for pain relief. Kindly keep in touch. 
Fan, can understand your worry. The face is a tender and very obvious place. Please know that plastic surgeons can work miracles. Please check out this video of my friend, Gina Taylor. https://www.ksl.com/article/27413606
Her outcome is amazing. Looking at her today you would never know that she had any surgery on her face at all. Your situation is no where near as dramatic, most likely, but know that you are in good hands, in our prayers and hoping that a complete recovery will be yours without too much worry and trauma. I am privileged to work with fantastic plastic surgeons and many of the results are miraculous. 
So sorry that you and Julie and those in the Pacific area are so very warm and uncomfortable. Wish I could send you some of our snow and cold. Up to 49 F, about 9 C I think. Warm enough that the morning 2 inches of valley snow has mostly melted on the walks and roads and time to take the beagle for a walk. They salted and sanded the road by me early this morning, so shall try not to get the dog walking in the street to protect her feet. Not everyone shovels their walks so sometimes only option is using the street.
So glad that the party is again up and running. I discovered how much all of you, my friends, mean to me and how much even in a few hours I was missing the updates.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Flytyin, I know they gave me the worst scenario but hoping it won’t be needed. I am ok with scarring, it will enhance my wrinkles lol!
But the skin graft not so much!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


How wonderful!! Those smiles made me smile too.

Ev


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey I see both of you. Glad you were able to come to knitting today


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


Two lovely ladies. Happy Birthday Carol!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Will be good to have it out. Thinking positive thoughts that it all goes well with no complications, so you can enjoy your trip in April.????????????
> 
> Fan, I think docs usually tell you all the possibilities, so in the rare case one does occur, the patient is prepared, but in the many where they don't happen, the doc comes off looking really good!!! Jack did have a spot removed from his nose that did require a graft. He never mentioned any discomfort with it. I think they have good pain control measures.


You're right. In the UK surgeons have to tell patients all possible complications, no matter how unlikely, so that on the rare occasion something does happen, they're covered in case of legal consequences, and the patient can't turn round and say they weren't told this or that might happen. Most patients say they don't want to know!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> You're right. In the UK surgeons have to tell patients all possible complications, no matter how unlikely, so that on the rare occasion something does happen, they're covered in case of legal consequences, and the patient can't turn round and say they weren't told this or that might happen. Most patients say they don't want to know!


I have nursed patients who'd rather not know. Personally I want to know everything, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This from Pearl's Girls.
> 
> Picture is of a pile of blocks for my Longtime Gone quilt by Jan Kingwell.


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well you can always send it our way! We always struggle to keep up with normal rainfall. Goodness, you are getting a lot of moisture! Stay safe and dry!


It's back cold again and maybe 1/4" on the driveway. Wish I could send you some, but we're are below normal snowfall levels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you'll be ready to talk up a storm when you get home. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> So so glad we are up and running! Really missed you all yesterday. Off to a 4 day Buddhist womens silent retreat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Many people do that, me included. I use to coach a girls baseball team. After a bit the girls knew if I said left I meant right and vice versa. I wondered if it was because I was left handed.


I don't know if it's because you are left handed, but I do sometimes get it correct, so sometimes your method wouldn't work for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers that all goes well - you are going to feel so much better. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is uncanny is that they look the same in the face. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> 
> Yesterday when David was headed back to Omaha, he was counting the cars, trucks, and semis in the ditch, I think he was up to 30+, a few he was really hoping that the drivers had gotten out alive.
> 
> We got about 1/2 inch of snow last night, it'll be gone by tomorrow sometime, I imagine.


Hope he stays safe on the road.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: That would not be helpful.


Luckily he could switch from one side to the other so he could see and the storm was soon over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you - carol we miss you on here. will we see you in June? thanks for sharing Tami. --- sam --- and a happy birthday to you.



tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So so glad we are up and running! Really missed you all yesterday. Off to a 4 day Buddhist womens silent retreat.


Enjoy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah. KP is back. 
Felt lost with no KP. One of the first things I did this morning was check whether KP was up again. 

Yesterday was rather warm here. Like our hottest ever day! 46.6C. Sorry onthe iPad so converting hard when I should be getting ready for Gordon. And we now have the dubious distinction of being the capital city with the hottest temperature in Australia. 
Most of the day I was in air conditioning, though the car was struggling to cool the car. Just enough to be comfortable. But after very hot night and extremely hot day the house was hot so worst night of them all. It is now cool so have everything I can open open to cool down before it warms up. Only 31 though. So see how it goes. House may not cool down a lot. But heaps better than yesterday. 
But boy was it hot outside. We could honestly say ‘I’ve never been in such heat before’! But it wasn’t humid so as long as keeping cool not uncomfortable. 
Records broken all across the state. And heading to Victoria so Cathy gets it today.

Just checked Cathy’s details. It is already 35 (low to mid nineties, 37.8 is 100). Heading for 42, but meant to start cooling down around 1pm. 
Whereas we were still in the 40s at 8 last night. And indeed at 12.20 this morning it was still 35! No wonder it was a horrid night. Nice now though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


What did I miss? Cloned knitting group? I have a feeling I've missed a few pages.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> An insight into yesterday's outage.
> 
> KroSha (online) Joined: Oct 25, 2013 Posts: 30129 Loc: Upper Slobovia (Victorville CA)
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey luckylady7929 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time - we sure did - and will visit us again whenever you are online. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and someone will be pouring fresh hot tea as you get settled. be sure to bring your knitting to share. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Luckylady7929 said:


> Hey I see both of you. Glad you were able to come to knitting today


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> How wonderful!! Those smiles made me smile too.
> 
> Ev


We're good for something at least! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Luckylady7929 said:


> Hey I see both of you. Glad you were able to come to knitting today


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


Trusting you are through surgery by now. Praying for good outcome and quick healing....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


Creepy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky you - carol we miss you on here. will we see you in June? thanks for sharing Tami. --- sam --- and a happy birthday to you.


Lucky me is right! I made sure to take this, well joint effort, Carol pushed the shutter button while I held the camera), so I could post it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


So sorry about this Fan. It's always stressful waiting for test results. And hopefully just superficial and won't require skin graft. Hugs ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> An insight into yesterday's outage.
> 
> KroSha (online) Joined: Oct 25, 2013 Posts: 30129 Loc: Upper Slobovia (Victorville CA)
> 
> ...


Ok good to know. On the Ravelry site people were saying yep kp is gone for good! Sure glad it's still around.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey luckylady7929 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time - we sure did - and will visit us again whenever you are online. there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and someone will be pouring fresh hot tea as you get settled. be sure to bring your knitting to share. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Luckylady is part of my Thursday knitting group! What I should have done was get us all in the picture but didn't think about it. Several had left before I remembered to take it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ok good to know. On the Ravelry site people were saying yep kp is gone for good! Sure glad it's still around.


I need to find the Ravelry group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Time to start supper.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yeah. KP is back.
> Felt lost with no KP. One of the first things I did this morning was check whether KP was up again.
> 
> Yesterday was rather warm here. Like our hottest ever day! 46.6C. Sorry onthe iPad so converting hard when I should be getting ready for Gordon. And we now have the dubious distinction of being the capital city with the hottest temperature in Australia.
> ...


Oh my these temps are horrible! Hopefully you will get some relief very soon. It's the worst when it stays hot at night as well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I need to find the Ravelry group.


Called knitting and crocheting paradise. It's prettytough to navigate, I found anyway. Not too enjoyable. And appears not nearly as much daily interaction as here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I have nursed patients who'd rather not know. Personally I want to know everything, thank you.


Im one of those patients who dont want to know I would rather just be knocked out and woken up when its all over . I'm not really the nervous type but I think the doctors should take into consideration that some people are really nervous and to much information will only make them more nervous , its a shame that a really nervous person has to go through that just because of potential lawsuits


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Ok good to know. On the Ravelry site people were saying yep kp is gone for good! Sure glad it's still around.


I wonder if its the same ones who have been saying the same thing here for the last couple of years , every time the least little thing goes wrong , the trouble is as we all know things will go wrong now and again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Called knitting and crocheting paradise. It's prettytough to navigate, I found anyway. Not too enjoyable. And appears not nearly as much daily interaction as here.


I wasnt keen on it either , I suppose because I'm so used to this great site


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I WAS keeping up. Then I got kicked off by a backend error.... whatever that is. I wasn't even able to get in anyhow and I tried. I thought that I should have been given an opportunity to say good bye but couldn't even contact admin. Am I the only one this happened to? Was it on KP backend or what. I had it open when it all shut don and wouldn't let me back in for 3 days. Now I don't know that I can catch up. I even tried contacting Poldera65 and it came back. I'm flummoxed and here again. Hello, I hope I didn't lose my seat and tea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What did I miss? Cloned knitting group? I have a feeling I've missed a few pages.


https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/

https://www.tameside.gov.uk/museumsgalleries/knitandnatter

My favorite would be the PurpleFi Mini Me knit group like The Knit and Natter group.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I WAS keeping up. Then I got kicked off by a backend error.... whatever that is. I wasn't even able to get in anyhow and I tried. I thought that I should have been given an opportunity to say good bye but couldn't even contact admin. Am I the only one this happened to? Was it on KP backend or what. I had it open when it all shut don and wouldn't let me back in for 3 days. Now I don't know that I can catch up. I even tried contacting Poldera65 and it came back. I'm flummoxed and here again. Hello, I hope I didn't lose my seat and tea.


Hail hail the gangs all here, it was a glitch in the server and Admin has fixed it, good to see you back with everyone.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> You'd have to drive a long ways out of the way to pick me up! Lol but if I ever get to Maine again, I'm going to see if I can visit that place.


You can visit me at the same time. . .
:sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lovely gloves, Julie!!!!!


Thank you, Kathy!!! I do enjoy knitting them- but I am doing cotton dishrags presently- needing mindless!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I WAS keeping up. Then I got kicked off by a backend error.... whatever that is. I wasn't even able to get in anyhow and I tried. I thought that I should have been given an opportunity to say good bye but couldn't even contact admin. Am I the only one this happened to? Was it on KP backend or what. I had it open when it all shut don and wouldn't let me back in for 3 days. Now I don't know that I can catch up. I even tried contacting Poldera65 and it came back. I'm flummoxed and here again. Hello, I hope I didn't lose my seat and tea.


It happened to everyone. Some of us have contact on Facebook which was helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure that is part of it. In grade 6 I had a male math teacher. I didn't fine until we got to fractions. I just couldn't grasp it. He felt it best to go out at recess and play whatever ball was currently in season with the boys. One the first was assigned to stay in and help me. He had the.......nerve (to be polite) to tell my mom that I refused to stay in at recess to get help. What he didn't know was that we lived on the same road and our parents knew each other well. Mom got a math teacher from the Jr. high school to tutor me. By the end of the year I was finally getting it, but still not great. I would have had that tutor for my math teacher the next year, but he decided there was more $$ in real estate than in teaching. Can't blame him! I honestly think if I could have had him that next year I would be much better in math now.


It is sad how often it can come down to chance factors like that- a teacher's attitude should not be part of the equation, but so often is. 
In High School- fifth form General Science term 1, we had a brilliant newly qualified woman teacher, and I was doing especially well in Chemistry, but Term 2 we had the elderly Mr Kingsford, and my marks spiraled downwards.
Had the same Mr Kingsford for Maths and I got a bad fail.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Maine is gorgeous in the fall! We've been several times. Also been in Bennington, and Burlington.


Interesting I've never been to NW Ohio,Mostly stayed in New England except for mission work. I live in Maine now, worked in Bennington VT and went to Burlington when DD went to college there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


Awesome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay we are back. :sm11: Yesterday morning I though I will grab a cuppa and catch up on here only to find that there was a glich in the system.. Glad it all seems to working again now. Managed to "chat" with a couple of other TP members on FB last night. Anyway all good now. 

Oh boy it's sooo hot here. We had a very hot night last night and it's already up to 36c at 8.30AM this morning, we are to get to 42c before a cool change after lunch. :sm12: And its blowing a gale also. Have had a couple of very quiet days. Need to get my butt into gear once it cools down later and get some stuff done. It is so dry here also, we havent had any rain in weeks.

Margaret I hope you are much cooler today. I saw that Adelaide topped 46c yesterday. There is a small town in Queensland called Birdsville and they said on the news that they have had ELEVEN days in a row of 45c ! UGH

Now to get a cuppa and try and read backwards on here to see what I have missed. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> My dad talked with his hands too. When he wanted to get a point across he would say " stand back I have something to say" LOL


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> After not being able to get on yesterday I find I am completely lost. Not sure I will go back and try to catch up---just forward from here.
> 
> It has been crazy weather here. Rained all day yesterday and was in the high 40's (f). Got down in mid 20's overnight and at 10:45 a.m it is only 33. Thank goodness we got the insulation sorted out before this most recent cold snap.
> In other news, we have purchased a large air fryer to replace the electric skillet I used until it wore out. It is like a compact oven so will cook a good bit of food at one time. I made brownies in it last night and they turned out just as good as in a toaster oven. I am looking forward to this adventure in cooking.


Thankfully I was able to get caught up before it went out, so not too far behind today.
Yes, the insulation is a very good thing. 
I hope you love your air fryer. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


I hope that it goes easily and smoothly and nothing invasive needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So so glad we are up and running! Really missed you all yesterday. Off to a 4 day Buddhist womens silent retreat.


Joy, have a wonderful time, but my DH asked if women and silent wasn't an oxymoron. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News coming in this morning re Aussie heatwave! Margaret, Cathy, Heather, Nico stay safe as you endure these harsh temperatures., 46-47C just awful.
> The heat from Aussie, is supposed to affect us next week also, but nowhere near as hot. 30C predicted for Auckland which, with added humidity will make things uncomfortable for us. It was sad to see wild animals and cattle dying from the heat over there.


 :sm06: That's way to hot, I hope people stay safe, and I sure hope that Denise's Air Con is fixed or that she's still in hospital until the temps go down a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw the surgeon this morning. He decided I need this GB out so I'm in hospital surgery in about an hour????????all goes well


 :sm06: 
Wow, well I guess it's good he's on top of it, and hopefully no complications occur and you'll be recovered long before your trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


 :sm06: Now that's just weird, at first I thought it was twins,.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is downright scary , its so lifelike , at a quick glance I thought it was 2 women


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


Yay!!!! Hi Carol!! You both look wonderful.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

wow that is awesome work, the cloned lady looks so real!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, have a wonderful time, but my DH asked if women and silent wasn't an oxymoron. :sm23: :sm23:


He's either a very brave or very foolish man!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


What a great photo! Happy belated birthday Carol!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great photos. My GKs also love the mats I bought for blocking. Good that you are getting to spend extra time with the GKs before they move. Do you put socks on the grape bunches to keep bugs out?
> 
> Liz, great knitting
> 
> ...


I didn't do well at algebra. Next year took geometry, loved that (I guess I was unconventional) He wanted students to put the problem on the board and proof. He would check my answer (I had correct answers) then pass me a paper with his method which I didn't understand at all & put that on the board for him. I decided he didn't really care about my process as much as my answer. Never got extra help and did not take any higher math even though I enjoyed it. Thought that if I didn't understand his process I wouldn't understand higher math. Then I ended up tutoring my daughter in Trig in H.S. as she missed most of her Sophomore year at school with sickness. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's back cold again and maybe 1/4" on the driveway. Wish I could send you some, but we're are below normal snowfall levels.


We got between 1/2"-1" last night, but it's melting rapidly now in the sun.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I'm not yet elderly! :sm23: :sm23:


I was told by PA at Ortho that I am not elderly or Geriatric. Our 40 yr old DD is Geriatric. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:
Elderly is a state of mind not age.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope he stays safe on the road.


Yes, he had to slow way down a few times going out, today's not bad other than windy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> You're right. In the UK surgeons have to tell patients all possible complications, no matter how unlikely, so that on the rare occasion something does happen, they're covered in case of legal consequences, and the patient can't turn round and say they weren't told this or that might happen. Most patients say they don't want to know!


Yes, before my mum had her heart bypass they warned us of the risk of a stroke so many times.....she was fine!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Luckily he could switch from one side to the other so he could see and the storm was soon over.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah. KP is back.
> Felt lost with no KP. One of the first things I did this morning was check whether KP was up again.
> 
> Yesterday was rather warm here. Like our hottest ever day! 46.6C. Sorry onthe iPad so converting hard when I should be getting ready for Gordon. And we now have the dubious distinction of being the capital city with the hottest temperature in Australia.
> ...


 :sm06: That's just way too hot, thank goodness it isn't lasting too many days. Golly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sparkler24 said:


> wow that is awesome work, the cloned lady looks so real!


Welcome to the tea table, we love visitors and hope you come back often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> He's either a very brave or very foolish man!


 :sm23: :sm23: He doesn't often think before what's in his mind, comes out his mouth.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it's because you are left handed, but I do sometimes get it correct, so sometimes your method wouldn't work for me!


Me neither! I remember thinking about taking up line dancing then overheard some colleagues discussing those who "when they're told '2 steps to the right' take 2 to the left and crash into everyone!" ........I thought better of it! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:



> You crack me up! Love that you read maps upside down!


When I was teaching kids to read, I also read upside down and I'm right handed. I have to orient a map with N,E,S,& W before I can read it with any quality. I need to orientate my body to read a map. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was told by PA at Ortho that I am not elderly or Geriatric. Our 40 yr old DD is Geriatric. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:
> Elderly is a state of mind not age.


 :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What did I miss? Cloned knitting group? I have a feeling I've missed a few pages.


Tami this is the link Rookie put up for the creepy (IMHO!) Cloned knitting group on page 71.

https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, have a wonderful time, but my DH asked if women and silent wasn't an oxymoron. :sm23: :sm23:


And did you just leave him lying there?..... :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice PearlsGirls


Poledra65 said:


> This from Pearl's Girls.
> 
> Picture is of a pile of blocks for my Longtime Gone quilt by Jan Kingwell.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> I used to love maths at school, even trigonometry though I haven't got a clue about it now. I'm not sure what use trig has ever been to me in real life. :sm16:


That is a typical question from students about many subjects??? The answer is "It is problem solving". The more education in different subjects the more abilities in problem solving are gained. So when your sewing machine (for example) isn't working, you can problem solve and if nothing is actually broken, you can usually fix it, same as any other problem solving. You want to knit Portuguese style and don't have a beautiful Pin made for that job, you can figure out substitutes as you have learned problem solving, and it makes sense.
I hope that this makes sense to someone. Life in general is all problem solving in many different areas and you have practiced.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, only a couple of posts since early this morning. Hope all are okay and that it is just the site again. The fabric place my friend and I went to was a big waste of time. Poor quality of fabric but if you needed very long zippers and enough elastic in varying widths to encircle the world it would have been the place to go. Oh, and more trim than you could imagine to choose from. LOL. At least we now know and still had a nice time together. We went by a JoAnn Fabrics on the way home and to a Hardee (fast food joint) near home for lunch. It was fun just getting together. At least we can now report back to our Friday group that it is NOT worth a mini road trip for the group.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if its the same ones who have been saying the same thing here for the last couple of years , every time the least little thing goes wrong , the trouble is as we all know things will go wrong now and again


Probably...there are doomsday folk in every crowd! Though I'll admit it was disconcerting to not be able to get on!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I WAS keeping up. Then I got kicked off by a backend error.... whatever that is. I wasn't even able to get in anyhow and I tried. I thought that I should have been given an opportunity to say good bye but couldn't even contact admin. Am I the only one this happened to? Was it on KP backend or what. I had it open when it all shut don and wouldn't let me back in for 3 days. Now I don't know that I can catch up. I even tried contacting Poldera65 and it came back. I'm flummoxed and here again. Hello, I hope I didn't lose my seat and tea.


We kept the teapot hot for you and the chair has your name on it. We all had trouble yesterday. You had a longer time out?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well somehow Ive ended up with not 1 but 4 knitting projects , was quite happily working along on 2 projects as I classed the blanket as long term , then went to knitting group , and was listening away to a lady called Jill who had spent christmas in Australia with her son and family , sadly her 2 elderly dogs had died while she was away , then she was telling me about the problems she was having with the sweater she was knitting that I refused to knit for her but gladly helped her knit , before I knew what was happening I had the pattern and a ball of yarn in front of me and I was agreeing to knit the matching hat , really dont know how that happened , and now Ive finally given in to husbands moans about why he hasnt got a hat , can I say how much I really dont want to knit more hats


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/
> 
> https://www.tameside.gov.uk/museumsgalleries/knitandnatter
> 
> My favorite would be the PurpleFi Mini Me knit group like The Knit and Natter group.


Oh shucks, I thought it was an online group!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> You can visit me at the same time. . .
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


I will!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> But isnt that a terrible thought ,that a parent would need to put something in the back of the car to remind them they have their child with them . Some people just dont deserve the precious gift of a child


You may not think they deserve them, but, they have them.... sex is easy, parenting is so much harder. Sex is fun, parenting may not be. Many in our society have become so preoccupied with themselves, that they miss the greater picture. On the 5 o'clock news a mother is in the hospital and her kids have been put into other homes. She was shot by her son as she was picking up and had a car full of preschoolers. Where did he find a loaded gun? He was part of the preschool group. It could have been fired in the daycare/preschool. Parents need to learn to make good cases. Also on the news a school bus driver is seen finishing her shift and walking away. A kid from Kinder had fallen asleep on the bus, she never did the all clear bus check with 21 years of School bus driving. No one reported the kid missing for most of the day. It could have been too hot or too cold and he would not be alive. Life is to busy, we need simpler times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> And did you just leave him lying there?..... :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: He's in the semi, but in truth, if we go by how many pages we rack up here, I can't really say that he's not fairly accurate. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay we are back. :sm11: Yesterday morning I though I will grab a cuppa and catch up on here only to find that there was a glich in the system.. Glad it all seems to working again now. Managed to "chat" with a couple of other TP members on FB last night. Anyway all good now.
> 
> Oh boy it's sooo hot here. We had a very hot night last night and it's already up to 36c at 8.30AM this morning, we are to get to 42c before a cool change after lunch. :sm12: And its blowing a gale also. Have had a couple of very quiet days. Need to get my butt into gear once it cools down later and get some stuff done. It is so dry here also, we havent had any rain in weeks.
> 
> ...


A huge UGH! Goodness, that heat is relentless. So wearing.stay cool and hydrated


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, only a couple of posts since early this morning. Hope all are okay and that it is just the site again. The fabric place my friend and I went to was a big waste of time. Poor quality of fabric but if you needed very long zippers and enough elastic in varying widths to encircle the world it would have been the place to go. Oh, and more trim than you could imagine to choose from. LOL. At least we now know and still had a nice time together. We went by a JoAnn Fabrics on the way home and to a Hardee (fast food joint) near home for lunch. It was fun just getting together. At least we can now report back to our Friday group that it is NOT worth a mini road trip for the group.


Too bad that the shop was a fail, but at least now you know. Oh well, good day anyhow. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well somehow Ive ended up with not 1 but 4 knitting projects , was quite happily working along on 2 projects as I classed the blanket as long term , then went to knitting group , and was listening away to a lady called Jill who had spent christmas in Australia with her son and family , sadly her 2 elderly dogs had died while she was away , then she was telling me about the problems she was having with the sweater she was knitting that I refused to knit for her but gladly helped her knit , before I knew what was happening I had the pattern and a ball of yarn in front of me and I was agreeing to knit the matching hat , really dont know how that happened , and now Ive finally given in to husbands moans about why he hasnt got a hat , can I say how much I really dont want to knit more hats


 :sm23: You could knit him the one with two deer on it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, only a couple of posts since early this morning. Hope all are okay and that it is just the site again. The fabric place my friend and I went to was a big waste of time. Poor quality of fabric but if you needed very long zippers and enough elastic in varying widths to encircle the world it would have been the place to go. Oh, and more trim than you could imagine to choose from. LOL. At least we now know and still had a nice time together. We went by a JoAnn Fabrics on the way home and to a Hardee (fast food joint) near home for lunch. It was fun just getting together. At least we can now report back to our Friday group that it is NOT worth a mini road trip for the group.


Hmmm I wonder if you need to refresh Gwen. There have been many pages since back up this morning....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> You may not think they deserve them, but, they have them.... sex is easy, parenting is so much harder. Sex is fun, parenting may not be. Many in our society have become so preoccupied with themselves, that they miss the greater picture. On the 5 o'clock news a mother is in the hospital and her kids have been put into other homes. She was shot by her son as she was picking up and had a car full of preschoolers. Where did he find a loaded gun? He was part of the preschool group. It could have been fired in the daycare/preschool. Parents need to learn to make good cases. Also on the news a school bus driver is seen finishing her shift and walking away. A kid from Kinder had fallen asleep on the bus, she never did the all clear bus check with 21 years of School bus driving. No one reported the kid missing for most of the day. It could have been too hot or too cold and he would not be alive. Life is to busy, we need simpler times.


Shame the little boy was left but I would put this down to human error no ones perfect 
The loaded gun is a different story , no way if you have children in your home should a loaded gun be left lying about I dont care how busy life gets


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: He's in the semi, but in truth, if we go by how many pages we rack up here, I can't really say that he's not fairly accurate. :sm23: :sm23:


But but but, men don't chat online or otherwise either, yeah right! They are chatterboxes as much as we are at times, especially on cellphones. ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: You could knit him the one with two deer on it.


I was thinking more along the lines of a very long hat that came down to his chin :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> But but but, men don't chat online or otherwise either, yeah right! They are chatterboxes as much as we are at times, especially on cellphones. ????????


Ha, well, in the case of DH that's not the case..... he counts on me to do the chattering on the phone. I've been encouraging him to call his sons more often. And when he calls not to sound like he can't wait to get off the phone! He's much better face to face.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha, well, in the case of DH that's not the case..... he counts on me to do the chattering on the phone. I've been encouraging him to call his sons more often. And when he calls not to sound like he can't wait to get off the phone! He's much better face to face.


No not all men are chatterboxes, but I am married to one who is, especially if the subject is cars! I use the landline more than he does, for him it's the cellphone all the way. I only use mine if am away from home or in emergency. My iPad is my choice of technology to keep connected to everything.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, you have trouble remembering whether or not to use smaller or larger needles to get gauge makes me feel a tad less stupid! I finally wrote it down in my little book....
> As far a multiplying....it's one reason when I taught I made the kids memorize the tables ad naseum. Also Have trouble remembering g numbers like my ss. So I finally memorized my social security # the other day....I tap out the numbers on my fingers...you know thumb for 1 etc .....I find if I do that quite a few times a connection occurs between the fingers and the brain.....


I memorized my SS and BD etc., then I had to remember DHs SS and BD etc. Now when I go someplace that needs info I can't remember which to give.
It is called cluttered Memory. The brain is so over flowing it is having a hard time getting enough files, filed in the correct spot...at least that is my excuse. lolol


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep, I look at our brains now like a computer. Input in output out. If we don't get rid of some of the stuff in there, we can't fit any more in. We have to declutter somehow to make more room on the hard drive! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for that reassurance. I am not good with invasive procedures and get terribly nervous. The doctor is a young English woman and she was very kind when I got tearful. She was just explaining the worst scenario, you have reinforced that for me thank you. She got the surgeon lady to look at it and she seemed confident all would be well with just removal, but until they get test results they cannot tell for sure.


I am glad that you have a lady doctor doing this procedure. I find men are heartless. (Sorry Sam but I mean doctors).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


Great that you got together. I wish I could find a group here as compatible as those of you at the Knitapalooza.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic. Happy Birthday, Carol.


Happy Birthday from me too, Carol.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i'm so glad the rest of you couldn't get on also - i couldn't even get to a place where i could message admin. very glad it is up and running now. --- sam


I was cut off Ithink it was Tuesday night. I thought I had been disconnected for ever, as every which way I tried I got the same Back End Error. No idea what that was sounds like KP had hemorrhoids. I couldn't get where I could contact admin also. I thought it was just me as I'm not computer savvy and everything else was working. I missed you folks. I tried emailing the only one I knew Kaye-Jo and it came back undeliverable also.
The chairs are comfy, sure happy that you didn't remove my name. The water is hot & I need to get a cuppa and snack. Be right back. . . :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Bonnie, thinking of you as you undergo your cholecystectomy and hoping it is uneventful and relieves the pain you are having. Hoping you won't need more than a couple NSAIDs for pain relief. Kindly keep in touch.
> Fan, can understand your worry. The face is a tender and very obvious place. Please know that plastic surgeons can work miracles. Please check out this video of my friend, Gina Taylor. https://www.ksl.com/article/27413606
> Her outcome is amazing. Looking at her today you would never know that she had any surgery on her face at all. Your situation is no where near as dramatic, most likely, but know that you are in good hands, in our prayers and hoping that a complete recovery will be yours without too much worry and trauma. I am privileged to work with fantastic plastic surgeons and many of the results are miraculous.
> So sorry that you and Julie and those in the Pacific area are so very warm and uncomfortable. Wish I could send you some of our snow and cold. Up to 49 F, about 9 C I think. Warm enough that the morning 2 inches of valley snow has mostly melted on the walks and roads and time to take the beagle for a walk. They salted and sanded the road by me early this morning, so shall try not to get the dog walking in the street to protect her feet. Not everyone shovels their walks so sometimes only option is using the street.
> So glad that the party is again up and running. I discovered how much all of you, my friends, mean to me and how much even in a few hours I was missing the updates.


I didn't want to take Candy out in this snowy/salty weather but she was determined to go for a walk. We got back home and she was a mess = wet and dirty. Did she care? - not a whit. I'm like you. When I couldn't get into the tea party, I was having a fit. Thank goodness it had nothing to do with my computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Flytyin, I know they gave me the worst scenario but hoping it won't be needed. I am ok with scarring, it will enhance my wrinkles lol!
> But the skin graft not so much!


Do you think the graft would be
very large ?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Lynnette and Gwen - Did you send me friend requests on FB? I know that sometimes this can be a virus so I didn't confirm. Please let me know.
> 
> As soon as I started to send a message, I got a message from Norton that I probably had a virus. Funny thing is I don't have Norton so I didn't follow their instructions.
> 
> Liz


Yes I did Liz, I was panicking, lol! How could there possibly be no KP, I found Gwen 1st, then yourself from your photo's on Facebook. Then I was too tired to look further, Mary sent me a request and I accidentally deleted the request so once again I was panicking but then found how I could invite her to be my friend. Oh dear, talk about sadness creeping through my body I thought I'd lost all my KTP Family. I also saw Heide's photo but didn't request to be friends as I didn't think Sam was on Facebook and she doesn't know me either.
I just can't imagine not having my daily dose of KTP, just goes to show how addicted we are to KP, lol!

I'm "SO" glad KP is up and running again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Luckylady is part of my Thursday knitting group! What I should have done was get us all in the picture but didn't think about it. Several had left before I remembered to take it.


It's nice to have her join the Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/
> 
> https://www.tameside.gov.uk/museumsgalleries/knitandnatter
> 
> My favorite would be the PurpleFi Mini Me knit group like The Knit and Natter group.


I miss seeing Purple Fi's posts. Have you been keeping in touch with her?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I hope it's nothing serious and won't require a graft.


Me too Fan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kathy!!! I do enjoy knitting them- but I am doing cotton dishrags presently- needing mindless!


I know just what you mean.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Thank you Flytyin, I know they gave me the worst scenario but hoping it won't be needed. I am ok with scarring, it will enhance my wrinkles lol!
> But the skin graft not so much!


My mother's plastic surgery after spot removal took away most of her wrinkles. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a great photo! Happy belated birthday Carol!


Beautiful flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> No not all men are chatterboxes, but I am married to one who is, especially if the subject is cars! I use the landline more than he does, for him it's the cellphone all the way. I only use mine if am away from home or in emergency. My iPad is my choice of technology to keep connected to everything.


My DH would never answer the phone. He always said, it's for you anyway. It wasn't always true but he just didn't like to pick up the phone. I could never understand why because he worked in Government and spent a lot of his time teaching safety and security. My cell is only for emergency purposes but I think I'll have to rethink that. I've got a pay as you go and since I don't use it often, I'm racking up too much money and might lose it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I did Liz, I was panicking, lol! How could there possibly be no KP, I found Gwen 1st, then yourself from your photo's on Facebook. Then I was too tired to look further, Mary sent me a request and I accidentally deleted the request so once again I was panicking but then found how I could invite her to be my friend. Oh dear, talk about sadness creeping through my body I thought I'd lost all my KTP Family. I also saw Heide's photo but didn't request to be friends as I didn't think Sam was on Facebook and she doesn't know me either.
> I just can't imagine not having my daily dose of KTP, just goes to show how addicted we are to KP, lol!
> 
> I'm "SO" glad KP is up and running again.


I'm glad to hear that your request is legitimate. Of course, I will friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My mother's plastic surgery after spot removal took away most of her wrinkles. :sm02:


Who's her doctor? Maybe I can get next in line? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too.


Where is it again???????? I also thought it was 2 women. I need to go back and look again. I understood the lady with her 3 friends on the couch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I miss seeing Purple Fi's posts. Have you been keeping in touch with her?


Yes. There is another thread titled Connections 4 where some others hang out.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have finally caught up but, has taken me hours. Tuesday I had so much pain, I called Dr office & got in to see a P.A., she sent me to xray, and then pharmacy.
We finally got to bed at midnight after I had taken all prerequisite pills and went to sleep. I finally got up at noon-30 along with DH. Side effects of all meds was sleepiness. I think the 12.5 hours of sleep in a row helped lots not as much pain rest of afternoon. It came back at dinnertime and it hasn't gone away yet. I got 5.5 hours sleep last night with reduced meds. and woke up with pain, then went to Physical Therapy and in pain ever since. Can't take muscle relaxers when I need to do things as I can't function, or take care of DH. On Wednesday when we slept in, caregiver's car broke down, so didn't come, so only did what I could.
As I sat here and kept trying to connect with KTP, I thought the meds were making me unstable. Now that I know what was up I am greatly reassured that all is as well as possible. Past time for dinner. TTYAL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yarn is 75% virgin wool and 25% polymide. Do you think it's the polymide? When I initially got it I thought the extra nylon would add strength seeing as I'm so hard on socks....
> 
> Interesting you are trying the Portuguese knitting....I tried after reading you were trying, but dislike the rubbing of the yarn around my neck. I would think that in hot weather that would be particularly troublesome. Perhaps a clip of some sort would help, but then like you found out, you have to take the whole mess with you every time you get up.


Not the polymide- most sock yarns have it in them and they are still soft. Including all the Opal I have used. You are correct about why you use it- and it also helps with elasticity.

You can get pins that the yarn slips into without having to take the whole thing off. So could take the yarn out and leave the pin in place and then no harder than putting down your knitting. If i decide to keep using the method I will get one like that for the convenience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Great to have the site up and running again. I didn't go mad and do housework though. I carried on reading my latest book on my Kindle, so used my time wisely. It's called The Turn of Midnight by Minette Walters, about the plague times in England, the second in the series and is very good if anyone's interested.


Whats the first one? I like Minette Walters but don't think I have come across these ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you are driving and I am giving you directions, pay attention to the direction my hands tell you to go, not my mouth! I will point to the correct direction, but say the opposite!


Me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Many people do that, me included. I use to coach a girls baseball team. After a bit the girls knew if I said left I meant right and vice versa. I wondered if it was because I was left handed.


But at least you are consistent- I might be right or I might be wrong :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Great news. Nice to see you posting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So many of the older generation were such accomplished crafters. My mom was also a gifted seamstress and made tailored suits etc. her own wedding gown and years later mine. I do fear some of that has disappeared with the arrival of cheap easily accessible ready made clothing..... maybe some of it will come back....maybe our children's children? But it seems like we re all so busy running around these days. Maybe I'm being unfair.....don't want to be....the younger generation certainly has its strengths. yesterday had a drs appt at the senior clinic. A lovely 30ish doctor. Very invested in the geriatric side of medicine. She said that since WW2 every succeeding generation is living a little less longer. Interesting, considering the medical advances since then.....


Don't about over your way but our life expectancy at birth is increasing. From 1960 to 2016 the life expectancy for men has here has gone from 67.9 to 80.4 and women 74.2 to 84.6. And I thought that this was general trend. The fact that so many more are living to a older age is one reason why our social security system is struggling. The proportion of retirees to workers is growing and so less to provide for more.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you think the graft would be
> very large ?


Not sure, until they do the tests, but hoping it won't come to that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yay we are back, certainly missed my ''fix'' of TP the last couple of days, just shows how much we all mean to each other.
> Reading about the left handed issues, and maps, maths, I see I am in good company with some of you.
> Re modern technology making us lazy, yes in some cases it does, but in other ways we work just as hard if not more so.
> People are so busy working they don't have time to play, or interact with their children which is sad. Chasing the mighty dollar takes preference sometimes,
> ...


I had one burnt off the other day- no blisters. Minimal discomfort. Worst problem is itchy. seeing my GP in a few weeks to check it and get a skin check done.
A major issue with living here isn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Not sure, until they do the tests, but hoping it won't come to that.


My brother has had several such operations and the doctors know how to do great work. You should be fine...we'll all be with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think I could cope with that heat , Cathy was saying this morning were she had had 38c but tomorrow was going to be 42c and poor Margaret was to get 46c , think that would feel like being cooked alive, do hope the heat wave ends soon


Cathy made 43 but looks like it is on it's way down as they are only 31 now. And that is just what the said would happen.
I have the air conditioners on becuase the house is so warm though near it outside. But with Gordon here as well needed to get his room cool. It is humid today (well 64% is humid for us) so it makes it worse. 
We had a disagreement today which resulted in him getting put down for a sleep earlier than expected but as it was 1 1/2 ago he must have needed it. Cries from the room so TTYL!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had one burnt off the other day- no blisters. Minimal discomfort. Worst problem is itchy. seeing my GP in a few weeks to check it and get a skin check done.
> A major issue with living here isn't it?


It sure is. 
NZ and Australia have the highest skin cancer in the world, just another pleasure of whereabouts we live, and the ozone layer being thinner. 
I got checked from head to toe and they found 2 on legs, and 3 spots on my face. They did tell me it will depend how deep they need to cut deciding if skin graft needed. That liquid nitrogen sure hurts when they do it. My leg wouldn't stop shaking as she applied it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother has had several such operations and the doctors know how to do great work. You should be fine...we'll all be with you.


Thank you, it means a lot.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


EXcellent. praying for a quick and perfect healing. {{{{{hugs}}}}} :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Oh yay! Happy for you. Now on to health and strength!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Well done, now let the healing begin.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't about over your way but our life expectancy at birth is increasing. From 1960 to 2016 the life expectancy for men has here has gone from 67.9 to 80.4 and women 74.2 to 84.6. And I thought that this was general trend. The fact that so many more are living to a older age is one reason why our social security system is struggling. The proportion of retirees to workers is growing and so less to provide for more.


I think what she meant was each succeeding generation is not living as long. I don't know I'm certainly not a statician. Dr says she reads medical journals more than books. I would have to agree with you though, as I also thought people were living longer. Who knows right? And yes, the proportion of retirees to the the workers is growing here as well. But Ive heard that's due to the declining birth rate?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so envious!!!


tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


That looks great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny I did refresh this morning but got nothing so I just went way back and found what I had last read and now have caught up or rather am catching up. Thanks Maatje!


Maatje said:


> Hmmm I wonder if you need to refresh Gwen. There have been many pages since back up this morning....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My request was also legitimate Liz!


budasha said:


> I'm glad to hear that your request is legitimate. Of course, I will friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Bonnie! When I finally saw you were headed into surgery I was so surprise you were admitted so quickly. 
So glad it all went well and you will soon be back up to full speed again. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm now off to cast on the mate to the sock. Hoping now that I've finished the first one and back somewhat into knitting socks that the second will go quicker. Can't wait to try some of the ones from Atherley's book. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Called knitting and crocheting paradise. It's prettytough to navigate, I found anyway. Not too enjoyable. And appears not nearly as much daily interaction as here.


Thanks. I'll look for it when I get on the computer


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay, Bonnie! Glad you are done and healing!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness gracious me- I am at page 65, and I see the count is now 97, no way am I going to be able to catch up!

I had a PM earlier today from my friend Penny (2CatsinNJ). She asked me to share with you that her husband, Michael died at Christmas (Cancer). She is finding it very hard going just now.


Someone else I spoke with recently is Sharon (VabchNonnie) she is unable to be part of KP or the TP because her computer was hacked beyond repair, sometime ago- and replacement was well beyond her means.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> But but but, men don't chat online or otherwise either, yeah right! They are chatterboxes as much as we are at times, especially on cellphones. ????????


Lol!!! Tell me about it, I'm married to one, of course the only person in the universe he chatters on to would be me, when he's on the road, he talks to me more in one day on the road than a week at home almost. lol Well, probably not, but sure feels that way some days. :sm23: Gotta love him though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a very long hat that came down to his chin :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I've got everyone crawling down my back now. They think I'm not preparing for surgery, the way that they would. I am trying to think clearly, but, it is difficult when things are dulled with pain and everything else like muscle relaxers. After talking to PT today I estimate I'll need extra help for a couple of weeks. They are not offering to find me help. I am being held accountable to get it all done on my own. I am searching for respite and help sources, each day when I can think straight, between the spasms.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Carnitas tonight. Slow cooker. Boneless country-style pork ribs; orange, jalepeno, onions, garlic, a beer, cliantro. Use a rub of your choice on the ribs, let them sit overnight in fridge. Take them out in a.m., brown well on all sides in whatever oil you choose,, I do olive oil. Put all the other things in the bottom of the slow cooker, add the beer, put it on low for 6-8 hours dependent on how many pounds you have. Perfection. Fall apart, yummy, lots of pot liquor for anything you want. I usually do hard polenta and a veg, but tonight we had it on H/B buns with cole slaw on it and barbeque sauce. Yum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Fantastic! Now let the recovery begin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cathy made 43 but looks like it is on it's way down as they are only 31 now. And that is just what the said would happen.
> I have the air conditioners on becuase the house is so warm though near it outside. But with Gordon here as well needed to get his room cool. It is humid today (well 64% is humid for us) so it makes it worse.
> We had a disagreement today which resulted in him getting put down for a sleep earlier than expected but as it was 1 1/2 ago he must have needed it. Cries from the room so TTYL!


That's too hot.
G must have been pretty tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


I love the color, they look great. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I WAS keeping up. Then I got kicked off by a backend error.... whatever that is. I wasn't even able to get in anyhow and I tried. I thought that I should have been given an opportunity to say good bye but couldn't even contact admin. Am I the only one this happened to? Was it on KP backend or what. I had it open when it all shut don and wouldn't let me back in for 3 days. Now I don't know that I can catch up. I even tried contacting Poldera65 and it came back. I'm flummoxed and here again. Hello, I hope I didn't lose my seat and tea.


I'm glad you made it back in. I was only out 1 day. Yesterday. Pm me your email address, and I will do the same, so you have a contact other than through here. We all got the same error message.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/
> 
> https://www.tameside.gov.uk/museumsgalleries/knitandnatter
> 
> My favorite would be the PurpleFi Mini Me knit group like The Knit and Natter group.


Thanks! Cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is sad how often it can come down to chance factors like that- a teacher's attitude should not be part of the equation, but so often is.
> In High School- fifth form General Science term 1, we had a brilliant newly qualified woman teacher, and I was doing especially well in Chemistry, but Term 2 we had the elderly Mr Kingsford, and my marks spiraled downwards.
> Had the same Mr Kingsford for Maths and I got a bad fail.


 :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me- I am at page 65, and I see the count is now 97, no way am I going to be able to catch up!
> 
> I had a PM earlier today from my friend Penny (2CatsinNJ). She asked me to share with you that her husband, Michael died at Christmas (Cancer). She is finding it very hard going just now.
> 
> Someone else I spoke with recently is Sharon (VabchNonnie) she is unable to be part of KP or the TP because her computer was hacked beyond repair, sometime ago- and replacement was well beyond her means.


That's too bad, hard to lose anyone anytime, but even worse at the holiday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Interesting I've never been to NW Ohio,Mostly stayed in New England except for mission work. I live in Maine now, worked in Bennington VT and went to Burlington when DD went to college there.


Maybe someday you will get to visit us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Carnitas tonight. Slow cooker. Boneless country-style pork ribs; orange, jalepeno, onions, garlic, a beer, cliantro. Use a rub of your choice on the ribs, let them sit overnight in fridge. Take them out in a.m., brown well on all sides in whatever oil you choose,, I do olive oil. Put all the other things in the bottom of the slow cooker, add the beer, put it on low for 6-8 hours dependent on how many pounds you have. Perfection. Fall apart, yummy, lots of pot liquor for anything you want. I usually do hard polenta and a veg, but tonight we had it on H/B buns with cole slaw on it and barbeque sauce. Yum.


Oh yum!!! I've saved that, I wanted a good carnitas recipe, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you made it back in. I was only out 1 day. Yesterday. Pm me your email address, and I will do the same, so you have a contact other than through here. We all got the same error message.


I was only out one day too. Crazy how many times I checked through the day though, missing you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sparkler24 said:


> wow that is awesome work, the cloned lady looks so real!


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you can visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me neither! I remember thinking about taking up line dancing then overheard some colleagues discussing those who "when they're told '2 steps to the right' take 2 to the left and crash into everyone!" ........I thought better of it! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm03: I get my feet tangled up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami this is the link Rookie put up for the creepy (IMHO!) Cloned knitting group on page 71.
> 
> https://mochimochiland.com/2008/07/knitted-knitting-group/


Thanks, got it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well somehow Ive ended up with not 1 but 4 knitting projects , was quite happily working along on 2 projects as I classed the blanket as long term , then went to knitting group , and was listening away to a lady called Jill who had spent christmas in Australia with her son and family , sadly her 2 elderly dogs had died while she was away , then she was telling me about the problems she was having with the sweater she was knitting that I refused to knit for her but gladly helped her knit , before I knew what was happening I had the pattern and a ball of yarn in front of me and I was agreeing to knit the matching hat , really dont know how that happened , and now Ive finally given in to husbands moans about why he hasnt got a hat , can I say how much I really dont want to knit more hats


I was asked to make a hat for a lady to give her DH for his birthday. Asked for Ohio State colors, how ever I want to do it, just a plain old stocking hat. So tomorrow I go yarn shopping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: You could knit him the one with two deer on it.


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great that you got together. I wish I could find a group here as compatible as those of you at the Knitapalooza.


I wish you could too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I did Liz, I was panicking, lol! How could there possibly be no KP, I found Gwen 1st, then yourself from your photo's on Facebook. Then I was too tired to look further, Mary sent me a request and I accidentally deleted the request so once again I was panicking but then found how I could invite her to be my friend. Oh dear, talk about sadness creeping through my body I thought I'd lost all my KTP Family. I also saw Heide's photo but didn't request to be friends as I didn't think Sam was on Facebook and she doesn't know me either.
> I just can't imagine not having my daily dose of KTP, just goes to show how addicted we are to KP, lol!
> 
> I'm "SO" glad KP is up and running again.


I'm on Facebook, to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's nice to have her join the Tea Party.


Agreed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I miss seeing Purple Fi's posts. Have you been keeping in touch with her?


Me, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have finally caught up but, has taken me hours. Tuesday I had so much pain, I called Dr office & got in to see a P.A., she sent me to xray, and then pharmacy.
> We finally got to bed at midnight after I had taken all prerequisite pills and went to sleep. I finally got up at noon-30 along with DH. Side effects of all meds was sleepiness. I think the 12.5 hours of sleep in a row helped lots not as much pain rest of afternoon. It came back at dinnertime and it hasn't gone away yet. I got 5.5 hours sleep last night with reduced meds. and woke up with pain, then went to Physical Therapy and in pain ever since. Can't take muscle relaxers when I need to do things as I can't function, or take care of DH. On Wednesday when we slept in, caregiver's car broke down, so didn't come, so only did what I could.
> As I sat here and kept trying to connect with KTP, I thought the meds were making me unstable. Now that I know what was up I am greatly reassured that all is as well as possible. Past time for dinner. TTYAL


Gentle hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Glad to hear it. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


Looks great!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad it is over, Bonnie, and that you aren’t terribly uncomfortable. Hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me- I am at page 65, and I see the count is now 97, no way am I going to be able to catch up!
> 
> I had a PM earlier today from my friend Penny (2CatsinNJ). She asked me to share with you that her husband, Michael died at Christmas (Cancer). She is finding it very hard going just now.
> 
> Someone else I spoke with recently is Sharon (VabchNonnie) she is unable to be part of KP or the TP because her computer was hacked beyond repair, sometime ago- and replacement was well beyond her means.


Thank you for the update. I think 2CatsinNJ was here before I got here, as I don't recognize the name. My condolences to her.

I've been thinking about VabchNonnie lately. Thanks for letting us know about her also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I've got everyone crawling down my back now. They think I'm not preparing for surgery, the way that they would. I am trying to think clearly, but, it is difficult when things are dulled with pain and everything else like muscle relaxers. After talking to PT today I estimate I'll need extra help for a couple of weeks. They are not offering to find me help. I am being held accountable to get it all done on my own. I am searching for respite and help sources, each day when I can think straight, between the spasms.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry. You need an advocate. And PT didn't offer to connect you? So sad.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I've got everyone crawling down my back now. They think I'm not preparing for surgery, the way that they would. I am trying to think clearly, but, it is difficult when things are dulled with pain and everything else like muscle relaxers. After talking to PT today I estimate I'll need extra help for a couple of weeks. They are not offering to find me help. I am being held accountable to get it all done on my own. I am searching for respite and help sources, each day when I can think straight, between the spasms.


 :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


Oh no,!!! Has she got any cast iron cookware? Had an aunt that was always iron deficient. She would have to go for transfusions. Her Dr told her to use cast iron as the iron would leach into the food and she would benefit. Hope it gets better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was only out one day too. Crazy how many times I checked through the day though, missing you all.


Luckily I was busy enough that it wasn't too bad, but I did keep checking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. Page 99.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too - DH has been known to say, "Oh not that right, the other right!"


We currently have an ad on the radio playing to this. Husband and wife in the car wife giving directions. Turn Left, left I said, I did turn left. Well the other left. And ad for insurance for your caravan!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for that reassurance. I am not good with invasive procedures and get terribly nervous. The doctor is a young English woman and she was very kind when I got tearful. She was just explaining the worst scenario, you have reinforced that for me thank you. She got the surgeon lady to look at it and she seemed confident all would be well with just removal, but until they get test results they cannot tell for sure.


And these days they have to tell you the worst-even if the likelihood is minimal. But with skin cancers they can't tell for sure until they get it out how extensive. But they can get a pretty good idea before hand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look who I got to see! CMaliza!!!!


How wonderful- two very happy looking ladies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm back G is sleeping again. He ahs been a pain today and I've been tired so also a pain. Decided a second sleep might help. Well He had other ideas. Decided to try lying down with him and it worked. He lay there very quiet and still I had about 10 minutes sleep and around the time I woke up he went to sleep! I know becuase while I was waking up I opened my eyes and his were still open. 
See how long he sleeps for. Doesn't need long as I will be dropping him home in just over an hour anyway. I'm going to Maryanne's for tea and there place is near enough to on the way so Brett may as well take the direct route home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> You're right. In the UK surgeons have to tell patients all possible complications, no matter how unlikely, so that on the rare occasion something does happen, they're covered in case of legal consequences, and the patient can't turn round and say they weren't told this or that might happen. Most patients say they don't want to know!


And they should have the right to refuse to know- but on the consent to have it recorded that risks not explained at patients request so that if anything goes wrong it is not the surgeons responsibility. A serious likely complication should be told anyway but the worst case scenario can really scare people for an almost nil risk and they not want this fear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ok good to know. On the Ravelry site people were saying yep kp is gone for good! Sure glad it's still around.


It's not the first time it has gone off line for a long period. But it is always scary and disappointing not being to talk to friends.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gee Wizz what a day. I didnt end up catching up on here at all. About 5 minutes after I sat down this morning to read TP my doorbell rang and a lady neighbour was there, she was locked out of her house.! So she stayed here for about 45 minutes while we rang her DH at work and he came and let her back in. She had gone out the back to water about 8am and shut the door as she had the air con on and as soon as she shut it the dead bolt clicked and that was that. She watered for about an hour before coming to me. And then.... not long after she left my DD rang me to say their power had gone off and would be off for few hours... by then it was just over 40c :sm12: so off I went to pick them up and bring here. Thank goodness mine didnt go off as well. So the real cool change is just coming through a bit now at 4.30pm and it's down to about 26c after the 43c today. It didnt come like forecast with strong winds so it will take a while to cool down the house properly. The weather online site was saying we were at 30c hours ago but we sure weren't right here at my place..It was still like a sauna outside. I am just going to wait a little longer and head to supermarket to get a few things and maybe then I will be able to relax and catch up...LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no,!!! Has she got any cast iron cookware? Had an aunt that was always iron deficient. She would have to go for transfusions. Her Dr told her to use cast iron as the iron would leach into the food and she would benefit. Hope it gets better.


Yes, but it's so heavy she doesn't use it much, I'll have to suggest it to her though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Luckily I was busy enough that it wasn't too bad, but I did keep checking!


Lol, I did get quite a bit done in between checking. :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me neither! I remember thinking about taking up line dancing then overheard some colleagues discussing those who "when they're told '2 steps to the right' take 2 to the left and crash into everyone!" ........I thought better of it! :sm16: :sm09:


On the odd occasion I go to a bush dance I have that issue. By the time I have worked out which way left is we are on to the next step. But after a while I get the hang of it and just remember which way to go without knowing whether left or right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm back G is sleeping again. He ahs been a pain today and I've been tired so also a pain. Decided a second sleep might help. Well He had other ideas. Decided to try lying down with him and it worked. He lay there very quiet and still I had about 10 minutes sleep and around the time I woke up he went to sleep! I know becuase while I was waking up I opened my eyes and his were still open.
> See how long he sleeps for. Doesn't need long as I will be dropping him home in just over an hour anyway. I'm going to Maryanne's for tea and there place is near enough to on the way so Brett may as well take the direct route home.


Is he teething? Hopefully you'll both get a really good nights sleep in and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz what a day. I didnt end up catching up on here at all. About 5 minutes after I sat down this morning to read TP my doorbell rang and a lady neighbour was there, she was locked out of her house.! So she stayed here for about 45 minutes while we rang her DH at work and he came and let her back in. She had gone out the back to water about 8am and shut the door as she had the air con on and as soon as she shut it the dead bolt clicked and that was that. She watered for about an hour before coming to me. And then.... not long after she left my DD rang me to say their power had gone off and would be off for few hours... by then it was just over 40c :sm12: so off I went to pick them up and bring here. Thank goodness mine didnt go off as well. So the real cool change is just coming through a bit now at 4.30pm and it's down to about 26c after the 43c today. It didnt come like forecast with strong winds so it will take a while to cool down the house properly. The weather online site was saying we were at 30c hours ago but we sure weren't right here at my place..It was still like a sauna outside. I am just going to wait a little longer and head to supermarket to get a few things and maybe then I will be able to relax and catch up...LOL


You did have a busy day, nice that DD and the kids were able to come spend the day with you and stay cooler.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed I think, David will be home fairly early and Marla decided we'd be better going to the gym tomorrow and spending Sat & Sun at home, I rather concur. 
So see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well somehow Ive ended up with not 1 but 4 knitting projects , was quite happily working along on 2 projects as I classed the blanket as long term , then went to knitting group , and was listening away to a lady called Jill who had spent christmas in Australia with her son and family , sadly her 2 elderly dogs had died while she was away , then she was telling me about the problems she was having with the sweater she was knitting that I refused to knit for her but gladly helped her knit , before I knew what was happening I had the pattern and a ball of yarn in front of me and I was agreeing to knit the matching hat , really dont know how that happened , and now Ive finally given in to husbands moans about why he hasnt got a hat , can I say how much I really dont want to knit more hats


Well it is a bit hard to refuse DH a hat when you have knitted them so many others :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You may not think they deserve them, but, they have them.... sex is easy, parenting is so much harder. Sex is fun, parenting may not be. Many in our society have become so preoccupied with themselves, that they miss the greater picture. On the 5 o'clock news a mother is in the hospital and her kids have been put into other homes. She was shot by her son as she was picking up and had a car full of preschoolers. Where did he find a loaded gun? He was part of the preschool group. It could have been fired in the daycare/preschool. Parents need to learn to make good cases. Also on the news a school bus driver is seen finishing her shift and walking away. A kid from Kinder had fallen asleep on the bus, she never did the all clear bus check with 21 years of School bus driving. No one reported the kid missing for most of the day. It could have been too hot or too cold and he would not be alive. Life is to busy, we need simpler times.


So was the boy a pre-schooler? how on earth could he ever get hold of a gun? That could have been a total disaster.
That's amazing that the driver never checked the bus. I guess the school thought he was home and home assumed he was at school as he was on the bus. But that could have been an awful outcome. An older child may have been to problem solve how to get out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: He's in the semi, but in truth, if we go by how many pages we rack up here, I can't really say that he's not fairly accurate. :sm23: :sm23:


You do have a very valid point. Women do tend to talk well with not many silences if you a few together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame the little boy was left but I would put this down to human error no ones perfect
> The loaded gun is a different story , no way if you have children in your home should a loaded gun be left lying about I dont care how busy life gets


Except that she never checked according to the report (if accurate). But who knows where he was sleeping. He may have been under a seat and hard to see even if she had gone through.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


So glad you have had the surgery. Great it went well. Hugs. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was cut off Ithink it was Tuesday night. I thought I had been disconnected for ever, as every which way I tried I got the same Back End Error. No idea what that was sounds like KP had hemorrhoids. I couldn't get where I could contact admin also. I thought it was just me as I'm not computer savvy and everything else was working. I missed you folks. I tried emailing the only one I knew Kaye-Jo and it came back undeliverable also.
> The chairs are comfy, sure happy that you didn't remove my name. The water is hot & I need to get a cuppa and snack. Be right back. . . :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


I did suggest yesterday at our KP knitting group that a Back End Error sounded like a colonoscopy was needed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


That is good to hear. Hopefully it will continue to go well. Are you still in hospital or going straight home?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is.
> NZ and Australia have the highest skin cancer in the world, just another pleasure of whereabouts we live, and the ozone layer being thinner.
> I got checked from head to toe and they found 2 on legs, and 3 spots on my face. They did tell me it will depend how deep they need to cut deciding if skin graft needed. That liquid nitrogen sure hurts when they do it. My leg wouldn't stop shaking as she applied it.


Hurt a bit while going on but very little since-as I said itchy the main problem but it was already itchy anyway so no different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think what she meant was each succeeding generation is not living as long. I don't know I'm certainly not a statician. Dr says she reads medical journals more than books. I would have to agree with you though, as I also thought people were living longer. Who knows right? And yes, the proportion of retirees to the the workers is growing here as well. But Ive heard that's due to the declining birth rate?


Here is is both- more retirees and less being born.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I need to get organised to go out and might need to wake one little boy. He had 1 1/2 hours earlrier and now almost another 1 1/2. He slept badly last night. Will sleep badly again tonight at this rate.
I will be loved by his parents as E had a long sleep till late on Tuesday!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hurt a bit while going on but very little since-as I said itchy the main problem but it was already itchy anyway so no different.


No pain at all just a big blister on one leg, I put a bandaid over it so it doesn't burst. The facial ones are quite itchy, so will be glad to have them gone. 
Thinking of you tonight, we have a 20-20 over cricket game on between our All black rugby guys and the black caps NZ team. I am not a fan of cricket but this fun game is proving to be quite a good watch. It's on a Hagley oval in Christchurch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????I never told you what a hit that was with my brother. He had a real good laugh


Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: You could knit him the one with two deer on it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes I often tell DH he has phoneitis. He can talk more on the phone in a evening than I do in a month


Fan said:


> But but but, men don't chat online or otherwise either, yeah right! They are chatterboxes as much as we are at times, especially on cellphones. ????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’m not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that’s why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
Pain isn’t bad. Just a headache


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

In hospital TIL tomorrow


darowil said:


> That is good to hear. Hopefully it will continue to go well. Are you still in hospital or going straight home?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Thats great news Bonnie , now to make a full recovery and get back to the old Bonnie we all know and care for ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


Sock looks great Gwen , like the colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Cathy made 43 but looks like it is on it's way down as they are only 31 now. And that is just what the said would happen.
> I have the air conditioners on becuase the house is so warm though near it outside. But with Gordon here as well needed to get his room cool. It is humid today (well 64% is humid for us) so it makes it worse.
> We had a disagreement today which resulted in him getting put down for a sleep earlier than expected but as it was 1 1/2 ago he must have needed it. Cries from the room so TTYL!


Way to hot , hope you and Gordon managed to keep cool


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


Think it would have to be facebook I know you can set up a seperate part from your actual page or fbgroup for a specific topic because i was part of one last year and everyone just chatted and replied to others comments , so basically if someone did that we could all join in like now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


Ive seen those , my son had them on his legs after his operation , I think they were to do with stopping bloodclots forming , but I could be wrong , that time was a bit of a blurry nightmare , hope you finally get some rest Bonnie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy made 43 but looks like it is on it's way down as they are only 31 now. And that is just what the said would happen.
> I have the air conditioners on becuase the house is so warm though near it outside. But with Gordon here as well needed to get his room cool. It is humid today (well 64% is humid for us) so it makes it worse.
> We had a disagreement today which resulted in him getting put down for a sleep earlier than expected but as it was 1 1/2 ago he must have needed it. Cries from the room so TTYL!


It actually got to 45.6c in my area at 1pm.

And hour and half sleep is good going, he must have needed it indeed. I think everyone is overtired from this heat, I know I am.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It sure is.
> NZ and Australia have the highest skin cancer in the world, just another pleasure of whereabouts we live, and the ozone layer being thinner.
> I got checked from head to toe and they found 2 on legs, and 3 spots on my face. They did tell me it will depend how deep they need to cut deciding if skin graft needed. That liquid nitrogen sure hurts when they do it. My leg wouldn't stop shaking as she applied it.


Ouch, I hope they will all be an easy fix. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad, hard to lose anyone anytime, but even worse at the holiday.


It will always have that sadness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I've got everyone crawling down my back now. They think I'm not preparing for surgery, the way that they would. I am trying to think clearly, but, it is difficult when things are dulled with pain and everything else like muscle relaxers. After talking to PT today I estimate I'll need extra help for a couple of weeks. They are not offering to find me help. I am being held accountable to get it all done on my own. I am searching for respite and help sources, each day when I can think straight, between the spasms.


Oh golly there surely should be someone that can help things get all prepared... maybe a social worker? :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


Goodness! Don't they want her to have iron infusions to get it back up quickly? :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the update. I think 2CatsinNJ was here before I got here, as I don't recognize the name. My condolences to her.
> 
> I've been thinking about VabchNonnie lately. Thanks for letting us know about her also.


2CatsinNJ goes back to the days when it was FireBallDave- Penny loves to go cruising around the world- we spent a day together about April 2017- it was great- as if we had known each other all our lives.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was only out one day too. Crazy how many times I checked through the day though, missing you all.


Me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


It looks fabulous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz what a day. I didnt end up catching up on here at all. About 5 minutes after I sat down this morning to read TP my doorbell rang and a lady neighbour was there, she was locked out of her house.! So she stayed here for about 45 minutes while we rang her DH at work and he came and let her back in. She had gone out the back to water about 8am and shut the door as she had the air con on and as soon as she shut it the dead bolt clicked and that was that. She watered for about an hour before coming to me. And then.... not long after she left my DD rang me to say their power had gone off and would be off for few hours... by then it was just over 40c :sm12: so off I went to pick them up and bring here. Thank goodness mine didnt go off as well. So the real cool change is just coming through a bit now at 4.30pm and it's down to about 26c after the 43c today. It didnt come like forecast with strong winds so it will take a while to cool down the house properly. The weather online site was saying we were at 30c hours ago but we sure weren't right here at my place..It was still like a sauna outside. I am just going to wait a little longer and head to supermarket to get a few things and maybe then I will be able to relax and catch up...LOL


We are supposed to get it- next week- but they say crossing the Tasman Sea will reduce the temperatures!
Glad your power did not go off, too, but a bit of wind to speed the cooling would have been nice!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the update. I think 2CatsinNJ was here before I got here, as I don't recognize the name. My condolences to her.
> 
> I've been thinking about VabchNonnie lately. Thanks for letting us know about her also.


Ditto and thanks Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In hospital TIL tomorrow


Hope the time passes quickly- will DH come to pick you up?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


She should be very careful ... sometimes the underlying problem is that her body isn't absorbing the iron and she may need an infusion of iron. It's exactly what we went through with DD and Croyns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it would have to be facebook I know you can set up a seperate part from your actual page or fbgroup for a specific topic because i was part of one last year and everyone just chatted and replied to others comments , so basically if someone did that we could all join in like now


You can have a locked group on Facebook to keep out Trolls. I have one with Bronwen and the grandchildren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It actually got to 45.6c in my area at 1pm.
> 
> And hour and half sleep is good going, he must have needed it indeed. I think everyone is overtired from this heat, I know I am.


That is over 114F I am not at all surprised you are tired Cathy! I think I would have had to stand under a cold shower all day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


Did you join the Ravelry group? You can look for me on there and check out my groups. Maybe we should set up a tea party one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and thanks Julie.


 :sm24: My pleasure! My phone card gives me such a good deal!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


Glad the pain isnt too bad. Oh dear that poor woman beside you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are supposed to get it- next week- but they say crossing the Tasman Sea will reduce the temperatures!
> Glad your power did not go off, too, but a bit of wind to speed the cooling would have been nice!


Fingers crossed your temperatures are no where as high as ours have been. 
Yes some wind would help a lot... it is 24c here now at nearly 7.30pm but 73% humidity. So still pretty warm inside.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is over 114F I am not at all surprised you are tired Cathy! I think I would have had to stand under a cold shower all day.


LOL. yep. Thank goodness for air con, hope we dont get too many more days like this coz it will get very expensive.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a very long hat that came down to his chin :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Great news!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whats the first one? I like Minette Walters but don't think I have come across these ones.


I think the one before was called The Last Hours. I seem to remember reading a couple of her books several years ago so I'll have to look up these two.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't about over your way but our life expectancy at birth is increasing. From 1960 to 2016 the life expectancy for men has here has gone from 67.9 to 80.4 and women 74.2 to 84.6. And I thought that this was general trend. The fact that so many more are living to a older age is one reason why our social security system is struggling. The proportion of retirees to workers is growing and so less to provide for more.


Same in the UK.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well it is a bit hard to refuse DH a hat when you have knitted them so many others :sm02:


The problem is husband is not known for looking after anything ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


Good the doctor got back to her straight away. She must have had no energy at all. Hope the iron gets working very quickly, it's a wonder they didn't give her some iv to give her a quick boost to start.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm back G is sleeping again. He ahs been a pain today and I've been tired so also a pain. Decided a second sleep might help. Well He had other ideas. Decided to try lying down with him and it worked. He lay there very quiet and still I had about 10 minutes sleep and around the time I woke up he went to sleep! I know becuase while I was waking up I opened my eyes and his were still open.
> See how long he sleeps for. Doesn't need long as I will be dropping him home in just over an hour anyway. I'm going to Maryanne's for tea and there place is near enough to on the way so Brett may as well take the direct route home.


I would expect it's the heat that's tiring you both out?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I did suggest yesterday at our KP knitting group that a Back End Error sounded like a colonoscopy was needed


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It actually got to 45.6c in my area at 1pm.
> 
> And hour and half sleep is good going, he must have needed it indeed. I think everyone is overtired from this heat, I know I am.


That heat sounds horrendous. If it got that hot here I think I'd be living in the shower with cool water running! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed your temperatures are no where as high as ours have been.
> Yes some wind would help a lot... it is 24c here now at nearly 7.30pm but 73% humidity. So still pretty warm inside.


Thank you, Cathy!
The worst I can recall in Auckland was back before 2001, because I was still living in Mangere- we had about 5 days at 35*C (95*F) of course with our high humidity that was pretty bad. I don't think I got much of anything done!
It is unusual, isn't it for your humidity to be that high? 
I wonder if it has cooled a bit more?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. yep. Thank goodness for air con, hope we dont get too many more days like this coz it will get very expensive.


I certainly hope that will not happen!
I don't think your Electricity supplies are always able to cope with the extra demands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The problem is husband is not known for looking after anything ,


That could be very frustrating.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A few of us are also on facebook , I connected with a few that way , enjoyed a nice chat with Cathy , so I did get a little fix of tp ????


Thank goodness we have another way of at least making contact. :sm11:

KiwiFrau.... I have sent you a friend request on FB.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where is it again???????? I also thought it was 2 women. I need to go back and look again. I understood the lady with her 3 friends on the couch.


Page 86.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


Oh dear- I assume she has had no energy either? I assume they will try and work out why she has no iron at all. Is she vegetarian? Not that that would explain no iron. Hopefully the iron works. She also needs to work out what foods help iron absorb and which hinder it. I know some foods actually hinder the absorption of iron but I don't which ones.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have finally caught up but, has taken me hours. Tuesday I had so much pain, I called Dr office & got in to see a P.A., she sent me to xray, and then pharmacy.
> We finally got to bed at midnight after I had taken all prerequisite pills and went to sleep. I finally got up at noon-30 along with DH. Side effects of all meds was sleepiness. I think the 12.5 hours of sleep in a row helped lots not as much pain rest of afternoon. It came back at dinnertime and it hasn't gone away yet. I got 5.5 hours sleep last night with reduced meds. and woke up with pain, then went to Physical Therapy and in pain ever since. Can't take muscle relaxers when I need to do things as I can't function, or take care of DH. On Wednesday when we slept in, caregiver's car broke down, so didn't come, so only did what I could.
> As I sat here and kept trying to connect with KTP, I thought the meds were making me unstable. Now that I know what was up I am greatly reassured that all is as well as possible. Past time for dinner. TTYAL


Sorry you have been in so much pain. Hope you got a good sleep again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too hot.
> G must have been pretty tired.


He had another 1 1/2 hours later- after 1/2 hour of fighting it. Finally got him to sleep by taking him onto my bed and falling asleep myself for 10 minutes. Then off He went too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you made it back in. I was only out 1 day. Yesterday. Pm me your email address, and I will do the same, so you have a contact other than through here. We all got the same error message.


I think this shows where the list Julie is trying to do could be good if any of us willing to do so send her our email addresses so that they can be included in the list she is working on (if she hasn't finished it as I never did get round to saying she could add me to the list. Naughty me- well slack me). Only if want to on the understanding that it will go to everyone else who has agreed to it but won't be posted publicly. Of course we can agree to our name and avatar details being given and no email address- it is up to each of us how much we want to provide to other members.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was only out one day too. Crazy how many times I checked through the day though, missing you all.


a day here- but if Kate hadn't emailed me I may not even have found out till later in the day but just knowing I couldn't made me want to!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I've got everyone crawling down my back now. They think I'm not preparing for surgery, the way that they would. I am trying to think clearly, but, it is difficult when things are dulled with pain and everything else like muscle relaxers. After talking to PT today I estimate I'll need extra help for a couple of weeks. They are not offering to find me help. I am being held accountable to get it all done on my own. I am searching for respite and help sources, each day when I can think straight, between the spasms.


I think you need to call on your family and church to help. Sometimes when we are 'copers' people assume that you can do it all on your own as you always have. Time to let them know that it's your turn to need help. I do hope they come through for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


Glad they found out when they did!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry. You need an advocate. And PT didn't offer to connect you? So sad.....


I just can't believe there isn't one organisation to supervise all this- even if they subcontract it out. 
Pearls Girls I assume you have your doctor what help is around (not you specialists but what we call youe GP. They have the contacts needed to get most of the different aspects of care organised. We have respite care available for situations like you face (though limited weeks per year though so you might struggle to get all your surgeries covered). It does mean going into a care home for a short while but to me that seems the best option for you anyway for at least a couple of weeks as you just won't be able to do nothing if you both in the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is he teething? Hopefully you'll both get a really good nights sleep in and feel better tomorrow.


I think He is just at a in between stage when he is wanting to do things that He can't yet do. And doesn't understand why when He points in a direction with 3 things I don't know which one He is pointing at or what he wants me to! He needs to talk :sm02: 
He did also sleep badly- for some funny reason many of us didn't :sm02: Doesn't class as a really warm night because the change started to take effect round 5am so dropped the temperatures to a level that sounds pretty good. But most of the night was stinking hot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


I'd like to know that too as I would have no clue. I think we should all make sure at least 2 people from here have your e-mail address and then contact could be maintained.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz what a day. I didnt end up catching up on here at all. About 5 minutes after I sat down this morning to read TP my doorbell rang and a lady neighbour was there, she was locked out of her house.! So she stayed here for about 45 minutes while we rang her DH at work and he came and let her back in. She had gone out the back to water about 8am and shut the door as she had the air con on and as soon as she shut it the dead bolt clicked and that was that. She watered for about an hour before coming to me. And then.... not long after she left my DD rang me to say their power had gone off and would be off for few hours... by then it was just over 40c :sm12: so off I went to pick them up and bring here. Thank goodness mine didnt go off as well. So the real cool change is just coming through a bit now at 4.30pm and it's down to about 26c after the 43c today. It didnt come like forecast with strong winds so it will take a while to cool down the house properly. The weather online site was saying we were at 30c hours ago but we sure weren't right here at my place..It was still like a sauna outside. I am just going to wait a little longer and head to supermarket to get a few things and maybe then I will be able to relax and catch up...LOL


We had extensive black outs yesterday evening- the heat was so high that something in a lot of the transformers melted. It's had to be ready to deal with the extremes that haven't reached before! We were fine.
Good that you were OK and able to help out your neighbour and family. Would have been terrible otherwise.

And talking to David many roads round Cairns are cut by rising creeks- he still has use of a car so had planned to do some driving outside Cairns this weekend but won't be able to. But this is seen as so normal up there that the only news about Cairns on the TV tonight was about the crocodile found in one of the creeks (which would have been flooded) near a residential area.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Get Well Soon Bonnie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> No pain at all just a big blister on one leg, I put a bandaid over it so it doesn't burst. The facial ones are quite itchy, so will be glad to have them gone.
> Thinking of you tonight, we have a 20-20 over cricket game on between our All black rugby guys and the black caps NZ team. I am not a fan of cricket but this fun game is proving to be quite a good watch. It's on a Hagley oval in Christchurch.


20-20 games often are fun even at the top international level. So that one should be fun. And how are the rugby players going?
Went to Maryanne's for tea and watched a few hours of the test against Sri Lanka. Currently we are doing reasonably well which makes a change currently as we are struggling in the international level. Mind you Sri Lanka are lower on the test table than we are (just under us I think and have never won here so we should be doing well. But then India had never won a test series over here and did earlier this year.)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think this shows where the list Julie is trying to do could be good if any of us willing to do so send her our email addresses so that they can be included in the list she is working on (if she hasn't finished it as I never did get round to saying she could add me to the list. Naughty me- well slack me). Only if want to on the understanding that it will go to everyone else who has agreed to it but won't be posted publicly. Of course we can agree to our name and avatar details being given and no email address- it is up to each of us how much we want to provide to other members.


Good idea - if Julie is willing to take this on? Has anyone ever counted how many of us there are?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


Hospitals are not good places for sleeping!
When is your trip planned for?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it would have to be facebook I know you can set up a seperate part from your actual page or fbgroup for a specific topic because i was part of one last year and everyone just chatted and replied to others comments , so basically if someone did that we could all join in like now


That might well work. I was starting to wonder if that could be done through Facebook.
Or what about Ravelry?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive seen those , my son had them on his legs after his operation , I think they were to do with stopping bloodclots forming , but I could be wrong , that time was a bit of a blurry nightmare , hope you finally get some rest Bonnie


You are correct as to your recollection of why.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It actually got to 45.6c in my area at 1pm.
> 
> And hour and half sleep is good going, he must have needed it indeed. I think everyone is overtired from this heat, I know I am.


Almost as high as us then.
I think it knocked me more than I thought. Though when I have a irritable kid all day I struggle. At one he was yelling at me so I snapped at him and sat him in a chair while I sat down near by and ignored him. After a while He got off and crying went looking for me. Crying I can tolerate better than yelling. I told him a couple of times today that yelling at me is the way to get something from me as react very negatively to that. But He didn't seem to grasp what I was saying for some reason :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you join the Ravelry group? You can look for me on there and check out my groups. Maybe we should set up a tea party one?


No I didn't join the ravelry one- I thought it might just become a whinge against KP which I still love and a lack of time to join another group that might take a lot of time. Do you use the same avatar? I use the same avatar- name and picture. And same picture on Facebook


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed your temperatures are no where as high as ours have been.
> Yes some wind would help a lot... it is 24c here now at nearly 7.30pm but 73% humidity. So still pretty warm inside.


At 10.30 only just feeling that the house is cooling down after yesterday. A few nice days and then a few more warm ones with one up around 38 (100) doesn't nearly as bad as it would have 2 weeks ago!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The problem is husband is not known for looking after anything ,


Well make in heavy yarn if you have any and simple then when it gets lost you haven't wasted much time :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I would expect it's the heat that's tiring you both out?


I assume so.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have finally caught up but, has taken me hours. Tuesday I had so much pain, I called Dr office & got in to see a P.A., she sent me to xray, and then pharmacy.
> We finally got to bed at midnight after I had taken all prerequisite pills and went to sleep. I finally got up at noon-30 along with DH. Side effects of all meds was sleepiness. I think the 12.5 hours of sleep in a row helped lots not as much pain rest of afternoon. It came back at dinnertime and it hasn't gone away yet. I got 5.5 hours sleep last night with reduced meds. and woke up with pain, then went to Physical Therapy and in pain ever since. Can't take muscle relaxers when I need to do things as I can't function, or take care of DH. On Wednesday when we slept in, caregiver's car broke down, so didn't come, so only did what I could.
> As I sat here and kept trying to connect with KTP, I thought the meds were making me unstable. Now that I know what was up I am greatly reassured that all is as well as possible. Past time for dinner. TTYAL


Goodness I'm sorry to read you're in so much pain, hopefully once you've had you operation things will start being much better for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


Glad to read your operation is over and not too much pain Bonnie. Didn't get a chance to wish you the best as with KP being down and yesterday I was busy with appointments etc I didn't get online till the evening.

Take things slowly and get better soon.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm on Facebook, to.


My Problem is not knowing how to find everyone as you need to know Family (surnames) names. When I return later today i'll Look and see if I can find you. 
I also don't like using Facebook as I believe everybody can see what you have written and I like to keep a lot of things private, except between you all here if that makes any sense.
I'm still 10 pages behind and I'm late getting up and I'm meeting somebody within the hour so I will get back on later this afternoon and hopefully I'm not 20 pages behind.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no,!!! Has she got any cast iron cookware? Had an aunt that was always iron deficient. She would have to go for transfusions. Her Dr told her to use cast iron as the iron would leach into the food and she would benefit. Hope it gets better.


Good idea but remember you CANNOT use cast iron cookware on ceramic stove tops.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My Problem is not knowing how to find everyone as you need to know Family (surnames) names. When I return later today i'll Look and see if I can find you.
> I also don't like using Facebook as I believe everybody can see what you have written and I like to keep a lot of things private, except between you all here if that makes any sense.
> I'm still 10 pages behind and I'm late getting up and I'm meeting somebody within the hour so I will get back on later this afternoon and hopefully I'm not 20 pages behind.


I believe you can have locked groups on Facebook- which would actually gives us more protection than now as anyone can read this. But people are more likely to try to find a way into a well known group like Facebook than a much more obscure Knitting Paradise I would imagine.

So as you get up and get ready for the day I will head off to bed as it is almost Saturday here (like 5 minutes away).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I didn't join the ravelry one- I thought it might just become a whinge against KP which I still love and a lack of time to join another group that might take a lot of time. Do you use the same avatar? I use the same avatar- name and picture. And same picture on Facebook


No avatar picture there, but same name. It's not as easy to navigate so probably not a long term solution, but worked good for the short term to find out what was happening.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

It feels like it was sort of the same thing which happened once before. Something just gets screwed up with computer programs from time to time and I don't think it means anything dire. But, that's just me. It would be good if someone were good enough to compile our emails though so if something untoward happened we could start over. Sorry to be dense, but I don't know which of us is Julie, but if someone will LMK, I shall send my email. I think most of us know not to publish anything too personal or address or emails, etc. here as it is an open forum. But it was a bit of a panic when we couldn't get in that is for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.

Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.

Cathy/SugarSugar and Margaret hope you both can stay comfortably cool in your heat.

Would anyone object to my trying to set up a locked Facebook page to mimic here? I'd be glad to do it. Lynette, if the page is locked it would need approval for anyone to be able to join in so it would be more private than here. Give me a yea or nea on doing that. 

Made up 4-8x8 chicken pot pies last night and put 3 in the freezer (one for dinner last night) Made some chicken bone broth and it turned out so yummy. I wanted the pot pies to be smaller but just used what pans on hand.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


Poor lady, good thing yours is out! Sorry about the lack of sleep. Hospitals are not conducive to sleep.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think it would have to be facebook I know you can set up a seperate part from your actual page or fbgroup for a specific topic because i was part of one last year and everyone just chatted and replied to others comments , so basically if someone did that we could all join in like now


Id be in for that.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It actually got to 45.6c in my area at 1pm.
> 
> And hour and half sleep is good going, he must have needed it indeed. I think everyone is overtired from this heat, I know I am.


Wow so hot!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can have a locked group on Facebook to keep out Trolls. I have one with Bronwen and the grandchildren.


Now that I would be interested in. I'm not on FB now but would join.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is over 114F I am not at all surprised you are tired Cathy! I think I would have had to stand under a cold shower all day.


Cold shower reminds me, Julie . How are you managing with showers these days? Is someone still coming to help? Sure hope it doesn't get as hot over by you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you join the Ravelry group? You can look for me on there and check out my groups. Maybe we should set up a tea party one?


I do like the idea of a locked group like what Julie mentioned to keep trolls out. It would certainly feel safer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I just can't believe there isn't one organisation to supervise all this- even if they subcontract it out.
> Pearls Girls I assume you have your doctor what help is around (not you specialists but what we call youe GP. They have the contacts needed to get most of the different aspects of care organised. We have respite care available for situations like you face (though limited weeks per year though so you might struggle to get all your surgeries covered). It does mean going into a care home for a short while but to me that seems the best option for you anyway for at least a couple of weeks as you just won't be able to do nothing if you both in the house.


We have respite care here as well. In fact many times after hip operations especially if the person has little or no help at home, they go to the rehab part of a nursing home. Never long term, just enough to get pt and able to be alone again. I agree pearl, that you need to call your pastor or deacons and tell them your situation. This is way too much stress for you to cope with on top of your daily struggles with pain. Hugs ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


You have a yea from me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> No I didn't join the ravelry one- I thought it might just become a whinge against KP which I still love and a lack of time to join another group that might take a lot of time. Do you use the same avatar? I use the same avatar- name and picture. And same picture on Facebook


I think I joined the Ravelry group when kp was down, but I have a different user name there. I agree that I like the kp format so much better. And those are both reasons I hadn't joined as well


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


Mine would be a yea.....I'd have to join FB but I assume I can make it extremely private and only talk with you folks? I don't want to part of the overall fb scene. Been there,done that.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes they are for blood clots. I did manage a couple of good hours sleep. Dr was in & im going home later
No wonder those days were blurry. Such a stressful time


Swedenme said:


> Ive seen those , my son had them on his legs after his operation , I think they were to do with stopping bloodclots forming , but I could be wrong , that time was a bit of a blurry nightmare , hope you finally get some rest Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So sad she lost her DH especially at Christmas 


Lurker 2 said:


> 2CatsinNJ goes back to the days when it was FireBallDave- Penny loves to go cruising around the world- we spent a day together about April 2017- it was great- as if we had known each other all our lives.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes they are for blood clots. I did manage a couple of good hours sleep. Dr was in & im going home later
> No wonder those days were blurry. Such a stressful time


I've had those, plus tubes in and out and checks every hour makes for little good sleep.
Wishing you great recovery at home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes he's coming after the cows are fed


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope the time passes quickly- will DH come to pick you up?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes he's coming after the cows are fed


Chores first is the international farmers' motto!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Mine would be a yea.....I'd have to join FB but I assume I can make it extremely private and only talk with you folks? I don't want to part of the overall fb scene. Been there,done that.....


Same here. I've no wish to join the overall FB scene. Some one will have to give me an idiots guide to joining!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes he's coming after the cows are fed


That lets you know where you come in the pecking order! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Glad you'll be home soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are to leave April 18th. Hopefully I can organize some medical insurance then all will be well


darowil said:


> Hospitals are not good places for sleeping!
> When is your trip planned for?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

????


angelam said:


> That lets you know where you come in the pecking order! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Glad you'll be home soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are to leave April 18th. Hopefully I can organize some medical insurance then all will be well


I'm hoping it all works out well. #11 will be the problematic one, but with doctor statement that it's no longer an issue should solve that.

https://www.buaweb.com/files/7360/the_file/prudential-telelife-phone-interview.pdf


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I’m sure I’ll be fine soon

Mindy, Julie is Lurker2

I’m so glad KP is up & running again as I would miss chatting with all of you. I think a closed FB page is a good idea in case this site truly crashes

Julie I think you have all my info to ad to the list you are compiling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well make in heavy yarn if you have any and simple then when it gets lost you haven't wasted much time :sm02:


Not so much lost as he actually doesnt look after things , not relevent now but if he decided to start painting for some reason he wouldnt change clothes think he just thought he would never get paint on himself , or when he spilt coffee on my cabled cushion covers and washed them, they weren't even good for rags


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> My Problem is not knowing how to find everyone as you need to know Family (surnames) names. When I return later today i'll Look and see if I can find you.
> I also don't like using Facebook as I believe everybody can see what you have written and I like to keep a lot of things private, except between you all here if that makes any sense.
> I'm still 10 pages behind and I'm late getting up and I'm meeting somebody within the hour so I will get back on later this afternoon and hopefully I'm not 20 pages behind.


You have connected with Gwen on fb if you look at who else is friends with Gwen you will find some of us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


Im in Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so much lost as he actually doesnt look after things , not relevent now but if he decided to start painting for some reason he wouldnt change clothes think he just thought he would never get paint on himself , or when he spilt coffee on my cabled cushion covers and washed them, they weren't even good for rags


I'm married to his US equivalent.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> We have respite care here as well. In fact many times after hip operations especially if the person has little or no help at home, they go to the rehab part of a nursing home. Never long term, just enough to get pt and able to be alone again. I agree pearl, that you need to call your pastor or deacons and tell them your situation. This is way too much stress for you to cope with on top of your daily struggles with pain. Hugs ????


Thats were the poor lady who lives not far from me is , Not sure anyone will remember me saying that the lady who sometimes walked home with me from knittting who used to give me heart failure when we crossed the roads as she didnt stop or look and I had to pull her back a few times out of the way of cars , told her she should take care or she would get knocked over , well that is exactly what happened in December , she is lucky to be alive , black and blue all over and leg broken in 3 different places as well as her hip , she has gone from the hospital to a rehab centre , The PT was going to check out the house this week to see what she needs for help in the house when she does go home , she will also get home help and nurse visits when she does finally get home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes they are for blood clots. I did manage a couple of good hours sleep. Dr was in & im going home later
> No wonder those days were blurry. Such a stressful time


Glad you got some sleep , will be nice to get home and rest up in your own home


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did suggest yesterday at our KP knitting group that a Back End Error sounded like a colonoscopy was needed


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I need to get organised to go out and might need to wake one little boy. He had 1 1/2 hours earlrier and now almost another 1 1/2. He slept badly last night. Will sleep badly again tonight at this rate.
> I will be loved by his parents as E had a long sleep till late on Tuesday!


Oh dear, well with that heat, it's not wonder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????I never told you what a hit that was with my brother. He had a real good laugh


 :sm23: 
How are you feeling, hopefully you'll be home soon?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


Oh yuck! Marla had those, they are noisy. 
Poor woman, hopefully she'll not have too many lasting issues from it. A guy I worked with ignored his intestinal issues and when he went to the hospital, he almost died, the gallbladder had died, and was shriveling up. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will always have that sadness.


Me too, Mom was just before Christmas, didn't help I was pregnant either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness! Don't they want her to have iron infusions to get it back up quickly? :sm06:


She said to start taking (Marla has some quick dissolve tabs), and they'll recheck in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She should be very careful ... sometimes the underlying problem is that her body isn't absorbing the iron and she may need an infusion of iron. It's exactly what we went through with DD and Croyns.


She had too much, last year, and the doc had her stop taking it, as she figured she was getting enough from food that she didn't need the extra as she had so much, with the gastric bypass it's hard, since she doesn't absorb the same way most do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good the doctor got back to her straight away. She must have had no energy at all. Hope the iron gets working very quickly, it's a wonder they didn't give her some iv to give her a quick boost to start.


Yes, I'm thinking that she must have enough to not be an emergency situation, but needs to get back on it right away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She had too much, last year, and the doc had her stop taking it, as she figured she was getting enough from food that she didn't need the extra as she had so much, with the gastric bypass it's hard, since she doesn't absorb the same way most do.


That certainly complicates things. At least, they have evidence that her body is absorbing it, so that's very good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- I assume she has had no energy either? I assume they will try and work out why she has no iron at all. Is she vegetarian? Not that that would explain no iron. Hopefully the iron works. She also needs to work out what foods help iron absorb and which hinder it. I know some foods actually hinder the absorption of iron but I don't which ones.


She had the gastric bypass in 2013, so she doesn't absorb nutrients the same way, she usually does pretty good on eating foods that are nutrient rich, no, she's not vegetarian. She's to take the iron with vitamin C to help absorbtion, which she already knew.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think the one before was called The Last Hours. I seem to remember reading a couple of her books several years ago so I'll have to look up these two.


Yes, it was The Last Hours. This is the sequel.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes, it was The Last Hours. This is the sequel.


Thanks. I'll go looking for them next time I'm at the library.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

& I have the Canadian version????


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm married to his US equivalent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I did Liz, I was panicking, lol! How could there possibly be no KP, I found Gwen 1st, then yourself from your photo's on Facebook. Then I was too tired to look further, Mary sent me a request and I accidentally deleted the request so once again I was panicking but then found how I could invite her to be my friend. Oh dear, talk about sadness creeping through my body I thought I'd lost all my KTP Family. I also saw Heide's photo but didn't request to be friends as I didn't think Sam was on Facebook and she doesn't know me either.
> I just can't imagine not having my daily dose of KTP, just goes to show how addicted we are to KP, lol!
> 
> I'm "SO" glad KP is up and running again.


I will friend you so that if this ever happens again, we can stay in touch. Same to you Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).

I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


I'm so glad to hear that. When can you go home?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! One sock finished. Will go see DGD tomorrow after she get home from school and have her try it on. The foot looks so long but I got her measurements and followed the directions for her size shoe too so who knows. Also looks awfully skinng but it is very stretchy. Am going to go ahead and cast on the mate tonight; if they don't fit her I'll find someone they will fit. The pattern was by Kate Atherley, called Wise Hilda's Basic Ribbed Sock. It was an excerpt from her book Custom Sock: knit to fit your feet. I got it as a freebie and now have ordered and received the book.


Nice colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My request was also legitimate Liz!


Of course, Gwen. I checked and see that we are friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me- I am at page 65, and I see the count is now 97, no way am I going to be able to catch up!
> 
> I had a PM earlier today from my friend Penny (2CatsinNJ). She asked me to share with you that her husband, Michael died at Christmas (Cancer). She is finding it very hard going just now.
> 
> Someone else I spoke with recently is Sharon (VabchNonnie) she is unable to be part of KP or the TP because her computer was hacked beyond repair, sometime ago- and replacement was well beyond her means.


My condolences to Penny. It always difficult to lose a loved one. I'm sorry to hear about Sharon's computer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz what a day. I didnt end up catching up on here at all. About 5 minutes after I sat down this morning to read TP my doorbell rang and a lady neighbour was there, she was locked out of her house.! So she stayed here for about 45 minutes while we rang her DH at work and he came and let her back in. She had gone out the back to water about 8am and shut the door as she had the air con on and as soon as she shut it the dead bolt clicked and that was that. She watered for about an hour before coming to me. And then.... not long after she left my DD rang me to say their power had gone off and would be off for few hours... by then it was just over 40c :sm12: so off I went to pick them up and bring here. Thank goodness mine didnt go off as well. So the real cool change is just coming through a bit now at 4.30pm and it's down to about 26c after the 43c today. It didnt come like forecast with strong winds so it will take a while to cool down the house properly. The weather online site was saying we were at 30c hours ago but we sure weren't right here at my place..It was still like a sauna outside. I am just going to wait a little longer and head to supermarket to get a few things and maybe then I will be able to relax and catch up...LOL


It has been an eventful day for you. I'm glad to hear the temperature is dropping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think this shows where the list Julie is trying to do could be good if any of us willing to do so send her our email addresses so that they can be included in the list she is working on (if she hasn't finished it as I never did get round to saying she could add me to the list. Naughty me- well slack me). Only if want to on the understanding that it will go to everyone else who has agreed to it but won't be posted publicly. Of course we can agree to our name and avatar details being given and no email address- it is up to each of us how much we want to provide to other members.


I think in view of the rather erratic situation with Knitting Paradise that including the emails is an excellent idea- and obviously will only be added if you agree. I have not had a chance to work further on it, this week- been exceptionally busy. And given people's concern I will send it only to those who ask for it, and then only either by PM or email.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


I hope someone can come up with an idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good idea - if Julie is willing to take this on? Has anyone ever counted how many of us there are?


She is willing- just a matter of finding the time- plus my Buddy List included an awful lot of people we've not heard from in years. So I have been editing that as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My Problem is not knowing how to find everyone as you need to know Family (surnames) names. When I return later today i'll Look and see if I can find you.
> I also don't like using Facebook as I believe everybody can see what you have written and I like to keep a lot of things private, except between you all here if that makes any sense.
> I'm still 10 pages behind and I'm late getting up and I'm meeting somebody within the hour so I will get back on later this afternoon and hopefully I'm not 20 pages behind.


That is where a locked page might work- not accessible by all and sundry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> It feels like it was sort of the same thing which happened once before. Something just gets screwed up with computer programs from time to time and I don't think it means anything dire. But, that's just me. It would be good if someone were good enough to compile our emails though so if something untoward happened we could start over. Sorry to be dense, but I don't know which of us is Julie, but if someone will LMK, I shall send my email. I think most of us know not to publish anything too personal or address or emails, etc. here as it is an open forum. But it was a bit of a panic when we couldn't get in that is for sure.


That's me MindyT- you have obviously not read my signature at the bottom of each post!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Now that I would be interested in. I'm not on FB now but would join.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


I'm glad that you are okay. I feel sorry for the lady next to you. My DH's GB ruptured and he was rushed from Lindsay to Toronto for surgery. His was infected too. It took him a while to recover. I hope she will be all right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Cold shower reminds me, Julie . How are you managing with showers these days? Is someone still coming to help? Sure hope it doesn't get as hot over by you.


Thanks for asking, Maatje!
It usually is never into the 40's here - the hottest part of the country is usually the Ida Valley/Ophir way (in the lower South Island)- tried to find out from Google but that was not very helpful.
I was able to get the showering reinstated within three days only- thought that was pretty remarkable- I qualify for only three days a week though- so I am having to have a lot of strip washes to cope in this heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I do like the idea of a locked group like what Julie mentioned to keep trolls out. It would certainly feel safer.


I think chatting is a lot easier on Facebook too, when compared with Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad she lost her DH especially at Christmas


It does mean in future there is never quite the same carefree attitude to the festivities- it is bad enough anyway, when you grieve a child- often hits at those special times of year- but doubly worse when it is the actual death anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes he's coming after the cows are fed


I am so glad- I am not sure driving would be all that wise for a little while!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm sure I'll be fine soon
> 
> Mindy, Julie is Lurker2
> 
> ...


Yes- I have everything I would need of your details, Bonnie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you join the Ravelry group? You can look for me on there and check out my groups. Maybe we should set up a tea party one?


I went over there to have a look. Do you check under "groups" for yours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not so much lost as he actually doesnt look after things , not relevent now but if he decided to start painting for some reason he wouldnt change clothes think he just thought he would never get paint on himself , or when he spilt coffee on my cabled cushion covers and washed them, they weren't even good for rags


I remember making a Vogue design for my Mother- from Viyella - lined and inter-lined- if I say so myself it was a real work of art. When I was home a few months later I discovered it almost ruined- it had been worn while she was out chasing the cattle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lynnette and Gwen - Did you send me friend requests on FB? I know that sometimes this can be a virus so I didn't confirm. Please let me know.
> 
> As soon as I started to send a message, I got a message from Norton that I probably had a virus. Funny thing is I don't have Norton so I didn't follow their instructions.
> 
> Liz


I've gotten pop ups a couple of times saying I had a virus--a quick check of the URL tells me it's not real security so I close the tab and have to come back in. Annoying but I find I am generally suspicious of everything when online and if I can't verify it, I'm not engaging with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats were the poor lady who lives not far from me is , Not sure anyone will remember me saying that the lady who sometimes walked home with me from knittting who used to give me heart failure when we crossed the roads as she didnt stop or look and I had to pull her back a few times out of the way of cars , told her she should take care or she would get knocked over , well that is exactly what happened in December , she is lucky to be alive , black and blue all over and leg broken in 3 different places as well as her hip , she has gone from the hospital to a rehab centre , The PT was going to check out the house this week to see what she needs for help in the house when she does go home , she will also get home help and nurse visits when she does finally get home


Oh dear! a definite case of very very forgetful- mind focusing on one thing only- I do hope she recovers well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd like to know that too as I would have no clue. I think we should all make sure at least 2 people from here have your e-mail address and then contact could be maintained.


I will pass on my email to a few people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yuck! Marla had those, they are noisy.
> Poor woman, hopefully she'll not have too many lasting issues from it. A guy I worked with ignored his intestinal issues and when he went to the hospital, he almost died, the gallbladder had died, and was shriveling up. :sm06:


Some people are so silly over pain- trying to tough it out, perhaps hoping it will go away if they ignore it. My younger brother Alastair nearly died through not alerting Mum to how much pain he really was experiencing when 14 and his appendix ruptured- the doctors said 15 minutes later and it would have been too late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, Mom was just before Christmas, didn't help I was pregnant either.


Hugs, Kaye Jo! It can be so hard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She said to start taking (Marla has some quick dissolve tabs), and they'll recheck in 3-4 weeks.


I had no idea that iron levels could get so seriously low, how is she today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I have the Canadian version????


 :sm25: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Fale was not too bad- but tended to sit back and land a lot on my shoulders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


I am so sorry to hear of your Aunt passing, Sorlenna- Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good idea but remember you CANNOT use cast iron cookware on ceramic stove tops.


Why not? I didn't know that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your Aunt passing, Sorlenna- Hugs.


So sorry, Sorlenna.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


I'm agreeable to the Facebook page so "yea".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


Oh my. I'd seen that picture somewhere else but I thought two ladies were twins--only just now realize one of them is knitted! :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My condolences to Penny. It always difficult to lose a loved one. I'm sorry to hear about Sharon's computer.


It was all very sudden, he refused painkillers at the end, but the family was all there.

It is hard when coping with a very minimal income, as Sharon has- plus quite a lot of medical needs- she still has her car- but drives only locally- usually just to market, and her Church Meeting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm agreeable to the Facebook page so "yea".


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cloned knitting group was kind of Creepy. Now, there is this one.


What a lot of work went into creating the Clone!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


Condolences on the passing of your Aunt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so glad to hear that. When can you go home?


I see you've already answered that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Except that she never checked according to the report (if accurate). But who knows where he was sleeping. He may have been under a seat and hard to see even if she had gone through.


The little boy was in the seat 2 seats behind bus driver asleep(Cameras caught this). What I remember of school bus trips as a chaperone over the years, he would have been visible from standing. What I understand from people who drive bus, at the end of every run the driver is supposed to walk to the back and check the entire bus for everything left behind. If she had done that the little tyke would not have been left or missed school or missed lunch and snacks and awoke scared and crying. The bus driver was fired on the spot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've gotten pop ups a couple of times saying I had a virus--a quick check of the URL tells me it's not real security so I close the tab and have to come back in. Annoying but I find I am generally suspicious of everything when online and if I can't verify it, I'm not engaging with it.


Very wise. Talking of viruses brought to mind that I received a phone call at 6.15 a.m. today. It was a recording saying that my credit card had been hacked. I've received it before but when the phone rings at that time of the morning, it can give a person a fright. My bank has posted a notice saying that they do not call people about their accounts and to hang up.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I did suggest yesterday at our KP knitting group that a Back End Error sounded like a colonoscopy was needed


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was all very sudden, he refused painkillers at the end, but the family was all there.
> 
> It is hard when coping with a very minimal income, as Sharon has- plus quite a lot of medical needs- she still has her car- but drives only locally- usually just to market, and her Church Meeting.


I hope she can find someone who is upgrading their computer and might pass their old one on to her. Too bad she isn't near me. I have an old one here that belonged to my DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope she can find someone who is upgrading their computer and might pass their old one on to her. Too bad she isn't near me. I have an old one here that belonged to my DH.


I don't think the cost of the internet is a possibility- it is a real struggle for her- just maintaining a healthy diet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The little boy was in the seat 2 seats behind bus driver asleep(Cameras caught this). What I remember of school bus trips as a chaperone over the years, he would have been visible from standing. What I understand from people who drive bus, at the end of every run the driver is supposed to walk to the back and check the entire bus for everything left behind. If she had done that the little tyke would not have been left or missed school or missed lunch and snacks and awoke scared and crying. The bus driver was fired on the spot.


I saw that video and she would have seen him if she had a walk-through. It has happened before and I thought that it was a rule now. I can just imagine how scared that child was.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think the cost of the internet is a possibility- it is a real struggle for her- just maintaining a healthy diet.


Yes, I never thought about that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry, Sorlenna.


My condolences too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm agreeable to the Facebook page so "yea".


And me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

page 111


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness! Don't they want her to have iron infusions to get it back up quickly? :sm06:


I wonder if no iron is better or worse than iron overload. the later means pumping out and cleaning blood regularly to remove iron. I don't know how they treat the 1st. The right amount of everything is best. . .Always. Hope that they get it regulated soon. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Condolences on your loss 


Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are supposed to get it- next week- but they say crossing the Tasman Sea will reduce the temperatures!
> Glad your power did not go off, too, but a bit of wind to speed the cooling would have been nice!


It rained and pured so hard here yesterday that my sun porch leaked. . .The brisk winds and High gusts blew it right up under the shingles. All dry today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I never thought about that.


Fortunately in my case I have a package of internet, phone and power find it works quite well. But some weeks it can be hard after feeding Ringo and ordering the household necessities - there sometimes is very little left for food- and I don't have to cope with the dreadful costs of medicine that they have in the US.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It rained and pured so hard here yesterday that my sun porch leaked. . .The brisk winds and High gusts blew it right up under the shingles. All dry today.


But you are coping with winter, not an excessively hot summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember making a Vogue design for my Mother- from Viyella - lined and inter-lined- if I say so myself it was a real work of art. When I was home a few months later I discovered it almost ruined- it had been worn while she was out chasing the cattle.


Wow was that the last thing you made for her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


So sorry to hear this condolences to you and your family ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so sick of those callers. I've got at least 10 in the last week from "Westjet" I've told them off each time & they keep calling. My phone is registered on the national do not call list & they still call????


budasha said:


> Very wise. Talking of viruses brought to mind that I received a phone call at 6.15 a.m. today. It was a recording saying that my credit card had been hacked. I've received it before but when the phone rings at that time of the morning, it can give a person a fright. My bank has posted a notice saying that they do not call people about their accounts and to hang up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It would sure be the last thing I made for her.


Swedenme said:


> Wow was that the last thing you made for her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow was that the last thing you made for her


I think it may well have been - I was very fed up that it did not seem to have occurred to her- the hours and hours it had taken making it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was all very sudden, he refused painkillers at the end, but the family was all there.
> 
> It is hard when coping with a very minimal income, as Sharon has- plus quite a lot of medical needs- she still has her car- but drives only locally- usually just to market, and her Church Meeting.


No chance of her visiting the library , here libraries have free internet and usage of computers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn’t known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.

We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn’t do me much good but I’m so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so sick of those callers. I've got at least 10 in the last week from "Westjet" I've told them off each time & they keep calling. My phone is registered on the national do not call list & they still call????


I have been getting a number recently from obviously Indian people (you learn pretty quickly their voice inflections when speaking English), claiming that Microsoft and my computer have some or other problem- I don't listen long enough to follow their logic, I just say ' I don't believe you' and hang up!
I think they just go from number to number rather than from any particular source.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It would sure be the last thing I made for her.


It was back in 1968- my memory is not exceptionally clear, but it may well have been the last!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Did you have a pillow to cling to your rib cage? Rest up and let yourself be pampered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Sometimes it is just a release. Far better the next existence than what she had.

Hope you recover from all the bumping soon! And you can rest on your own bed now!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


Yes, she will always be in your heart. My condolences to all the family.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> I think you need to call on your family and church to help. Sometimes when we are 'copers' people assume that you can do it all on your own as you always have. Time to let them know that it's your turn to need help. I do hope they come through for you. {{{hugs}}}


The minister's Wife came over and said she wanted to help. I guess none of her ideas worked, so she called/contacted my kids and they are putting me under pressure, to do it myself. I just found out I shouldn't be alone for 1 week, nor drive for 2 and have a driver ready to drive me to hospital or Drs in emergency. I guess they all (one son) feels under pressure as he knows he is on opposite sides of the country with his own life to live. Two siblings are nearish but not able to/ or in situations where they could help. I asked DIL ,she was non committal, so can't count on her. I called Dr office today to find out what my limitations would be, I was told that is usually talked about after surgery before the send me home (no prep ahead of time.) Case Manager is supposed to call me to help set things up, now that I asked. Waiting for the call. . .probably next week as it is already Friday afternoon.

My DH's aide will be there 5 hours a day also, 5 days a week. She can do meal Preps etc. She is a better blessing than before as she has own car and family and loves organizing. She helped rearrange the L.R. today it looks more suitable for convenience. I've recycled at least a foot high of magazines and catalogs. I also stopped subscribing as I can't read them fast enough and would prefer a novel on my Kindle. I love historical fiction, to read and get out to meetings socially with or W/O DH. :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think in view of the rather erratic situation with Knitting Paradise that including the emails is an excellent idea- and obviously will only be added if you agree. I have not had a chance to work further on it, this week- been exceptionally busy. And given people's concern I will send it only to those who ask for it, and then only either by PM or email.


You can add me to the list please, Julie. Kind of you to do this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are all here pearl - admin was doing some work. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I WAS keeping up. Then I got kicked off by a backend error.... whatever that is. I wasn't even able to get in anyhow and I tried. I thought that I should have been given an opportunity to say good bye but couldn't even contact admin. Am I the only one this happened to? Was it on KP backend or what. I had it open when it all shut don and wouldn't let me back in for 3 days. Now I don't know that I can catch up. I even tried contacting Poldera65 and it came back. I'm flummoxed and here again. Hello, I hope I didn't lose my seat and tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No chance of her visiting the library , here libraries have free internet and usage of computers


I will make that suggestion to her- when next I contact her- not at all sure of how she is placed in relation to facilities.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it may well have been - I was very fed up that it did not seem to have occurred to her- the hours and hours it had taken making it!


I think I would have had to say something , I was 13 the last time I got my mother a gift , we had a falling out in February after my birthday money from my aunt had gone missing , but I decided to get her a gift in march a 3d mothers plate I thought it was perfect , she shoved it in the cupboard , the next time I saw it was on my mothers friends wall , that was it , my stubbornness came out and I swore no more gifts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You can add me to the list please, Julie. Kind of you to do this.


I have now started a separate list to keep track of those that want it!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea david. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Joy, have a wonderful time, but my DH asked if women and silent wasn't an oxymoron. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now started a separate list to keep track of those that want it!!!!!


You can add me to the list too julie , and thank you for doing it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

windy is not the truck driver's friend. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he had to slow way down a few times going out, today's not bad other than windy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I would have had to say something , I was 13 the last time I got my mother a gift , we had a falling out in February after my birthday money from my aunt had gone missing , but I decided to get her a gift in march a 3d mothers plate I thought it was perfect , she shoved it in the cupboard , the next time I saw it was on my mothers friends wall , that was it , my stubbornness came out and I swore no more gifts


I usually worked on the principle of 'discretion is the better part of valour' when it came to Mum- she was not quite the disaster that yours was- but at times not far off it. However after I left Christopher she never once said 'I told you so' - which she would have been quite entitled to point out. She fended phone calls from me at any time of day, would let me off load all I needed- was a real bulwark in coping through a very difficult number of years. I had hoped she might be around into her 90's- but I suspect the years of living on Nescafe and Maggi Soup, after Dad deserted her took it's toll.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can add me to the list too julie , and thank you for doing it


I have added your name!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Condolences on the passing of DH's aunt. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you have a pillow to cling to your rib cage? Rest up and let yourself be pampered.


That's a good idea. I remember using one whenever I had to cough.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Fale was not too bad- but tended to sit back and land a lot on my shoulders.


I have a Mr Messy in my home too. He will insist on wearing good teeshirts to do mucky jobs, and is a horror in the kitchen, never cleans up after himself when making breakfast etc. that is left to the ''fairy''. Lol! But for all that he's still a keeper.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I would have had to say something , I was 13 the last time I got my mother a gift , we had a falling out in February after my birthday money from my aunt had gone missing , but I decided to get her a gift in march a 3d mothers plate I thought it was perfect , she shoved it in the cupboard , the next time I saw it was on my mothers friends wall , that was it , my stubbornness came out and I swore no more gifts


That was hurtful of her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news - how big of a scar. are you still in the hospital? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a quick check in. To say surgery went fine. Not too much pain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have a Mr Messy in my home too. He will insist on wearing good teeshirts to do mucky jobs, and is a horror in the kitchen, never cleans up after himself when making breakfast etc. that is left to the ''fairy''. Lol! But for all that he's still a keeper.


I do wish I had him around still- compared to the ex he was a saint.

Except as the illness bit, he would start getting ready for Church at about 5 a.m., clothes had to be immaculate - like I mean, ready to go for an audience with the Governor General- I did try to suggest he do his own ironing- even had the ironing board set up in his bedroom!
It was just about impossible keeping dog hair off his suit for the next four to five hours as we waited for our ride to Church! (thank you Ringo- that was all your fault, mate!)
In all reality I guess I've got to acknowledge that by now things would have been very hard if he was still with me- but that does not make the lack of contact any easier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was hurtful of her.


It certainly was!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my sympathies to Penny. too bad for Sharon. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me- I am at page 65, and I see the count is now 97, no way am I going to be able to catch up!
> 
> I had a PM earlier today from my friend Penny (2CatsinNJ). She asked me to share with you that her husband, Michael died at Christmas (Cancer). She is finding it very hard going just now.
> 
> Someone else I spoke with recently is Sharon (VabchNonnie) she is unable to be part of KP or the TP because her computer was hacked beyond repair, sometime ago- and replacement was well beyond her means.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my sympathies to Penny. too bad for Sharon. --- sam


Thanks Sam- I will mention that to Penny when next I ring her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never heard of that. hope she feels better soon. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla had a blood draw this morning, doc texted her this afternoon that she needed Marla to call her ASAP; said she was amazed that Marla hadn't had a heart attack, she has no iron whatsoever in her blood test, and to start on 325 mg iron right away. Goodness, if it's obscure and weird, Marla has it. lol She should start having less pain and such soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- I have everything I would need of your details, Bonnie!


You should have mine as well--I'm fine with giving my email to the folks here, too.

If anyone wants to send me a facebook request, feel free. You can find me through mutual friends most likely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see it is already set up - good. --- sam

i was thinking if i could have everyone's name, avatar name and email address i could keep the list and if something did happen i could build a new website and let everyone know. rightfully so - it doesn't need to be me - if someone wants to volunteer that is fine. or several of us could have lists. would probably be better if several of us had lists. just a thought. --- sam



darowil said:


> Does anyone have any idea how we can set something up if KP does turn up its toes at some time so that we can continue meeting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you been out of bed yet? those are pumping so you don't get any blood clots in your legs. ---sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not getting much sleep. I have these things on my legs that pump up & down. Noisy. Lady in the next bed is very sick. Her GB ruptured before out maybe that's why the doc whipped mine out so quickly
> Pain isn't bad. Just a headache


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Glad you are home, Bonnie. Take it easy now for a while if you can. So good you weren't dealing with this in the middle of all your gardening, harvesting and canning.

Julie, thank you for all the work of putting our list together. Please add my info to it. I think I was less bothered by the down time. I have increased my level of patience being a house mom. I used to get up tight when things didn't get done on my time expectation. Then I found out the girls would, most of the time, take care of chores if I would just wait it out a bit. Most things really are not going to matter in 100 years...10 years...next week...even tomorrow. LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to stgay out of ravelry - i find it difficult to maneuver around in it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Did you join the Ravelry group? You can look for me on there and check out my groups. Maybe we should set up a tea party one?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Glad you're home and the surgery went well. Condolences to you and the others who have had losses, and thank you for the sympathies re: my aunt.

I need to go see what to fix for supper, so I'll catch y'all up on the new TP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That was hurtful of her.


 I can honestly say my mother was a right one who should never have had children , but we got through it ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like to stgay out of ravelry - i find it difficult to maneuver around in it. --- sam


I agree; it takes some getting used to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not on facebook. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check with your travel agent. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats were the poor lady who lives not far from me is , Not sure anyone will remember me saying that the lady who sometimes walked home with me from knittting who used to give me heart failure when we crossed the roads as she didnt stop or look and I had to pull her back a few times out of the way of cars , told her she should take care or she would get knocked over , well that is exactly what happened in December , she is lucky to be alive , black and blue all over and leg broken in 3 different places as well as her hip , she has gone from the hospital to a rehab centre , The PT was going to check out the house this week to see what she needs for help in the house when she does go home , she will also get home help and nurse visits when she does finally get home


Oh how sad! Somehow she missed a fundamental rule that should have been taught when a child! Look both ways before you cross the road! Hopefully she will regain all her mobility and strength.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


My condolences.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Julie I would like to be on your list also. This is like a mature PenPal site. I thought that I had lost all the friends that I had made when I couldn't get in or understand why as I had no backend problems.I have enough problems elsewhere.LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your loss sorlenna - will you be able to go to the funeral? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Oh how sad! Somehow she missed a fundamental rule that should have been taught when a child! Look both ways before you cross the road! Hopefully she will regain all her mobility and strength.


A couple of months before she had a fall when it was very windy which knocked her confidence and she was very wary about venturing out if the weather was bad ,so we are really hoping that this hasnt got rid of her confidence altogether and she does eventually come back to the group


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so sick of those callers. I've got at least 10 in the last week from "Westjet" I've told them off each time & they keep calling. My phone is registered on the national do not call list & they still call????


I hear you! I get robo calls all the time it seems, especially from Marriot hotels. And Wednesday calls from Walmart started. I am on the do not call registry but I don't think anyone pays attention. So then when I'd get a call I add it to the blocked list. I think that actually made it worse as I'd get calls from a different number and they increased! So now if I don't recognize the number I don't answer and if they desperately want me they can leave a message.nits very frustrating.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I saw that video and she would have seen him if she had a walk-through. It has happened before and I thought that it was a rule now. I can just imagine how scared that child was.


It is a rule or maybe a law in many places, that is why she is unemployed right now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Ouch! Feel better soon and have a wonderful sleep in your own bed!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry, Sorlenna.


I am sending you comfort in the form of{{{{{hugs}}}}} May God bless you with all good memories. :sm02:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was back in 1968- my memory is not exceptionally clear, but it may well have been the last!


I'm sorry that happened...so very thoughtless and hurtful.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Yes, I never thought about that.


Can she go to a HotSpot like a food place or Library where internet is free???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-585811-1.html#13394151


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think I would have had to say something , I was 13 the last time I got my mother a gift , we had a falling out in February after my birthday money from my aunt had gone missing , but I decided to get her a gift in march a 3d mothers plate I thought it was perfect , she shoved it in the cupboard , the next time I saw it was on my mothers friends wall , that was it , my stubbornness came out and I swore no more gifts


Oh how sad! I'm so sorry.....I do remember getting my mil a bouquet of paperwhites for Christmas. As you can imagine, they were very pricey for us as we were newly married and poor as church mice. She barely glanced at them and shoved them in a closet saying they were too smelly. I was pretty hurt. Never bought her another gift. All I could think about was that I wished I had bought them for my mom, who would have treasured them. Ah well, she was a different person for sure but she did raise a good son.......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do wish I had him around still- compared to the ex he was a saint.
> 
> Except as the illness bit, he would start getting ready for Church at about 5 a.m., clothes had to be immaculate - like I mean, ready to go for an audience with the Governor General- I did try to suggest he do his own ironing- even had the ironing board set up in his bedroom!
> It was just about impossible keeping dog hair off his suit for the next four to five hours as we waited for our ride to Church! (thank you Ringo- that was all your fault, mate!)
> In all reality I guess I've got to acknowledge that by now things would have been very hard if he was still with me- but that does not make the lack of contact any easier.


Yes that is true, but would no contact is very difficult for you. Hugs ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would like to stgay out of ravelry - i find it difficult to maneuver around in it. --- sam


Me too Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would be just common sense that you would check the bus before leaving. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> It is a rule or maybe a law in many places, that is why she is unemployed right now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I hear you! I get robo calls all the time it seems, especially from Marriot hotels. And Wednesday calls from Walmart started. I am on the do not call registry but I don't think anyone pays attention. So then when I'd get a call I add it to the blocked list. I think that actually made it worse as I'd get calls from a different number and they increased! So now if I don't recognize the number I don't answer and if they desperately want me they can leave a message.nits very frustrating.


I use to get calls from Marriots hotel constantly. One day I finally listened to the entire message. At the end it says if you do not want to receive any more messages from Marriot's press 2. Foolishly I pushed two figuring now they knew they had reached a live person. However, I never received another call from them. My husband did the same thing the next time they called it and it also stopped them from calling him.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now started a separate list to keep track of those that want it!!!!!


You can add me to the list too. Thanks


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:
 

> i would like to stgay out of ravelry - i find it difficult to maneuver around in it. --- sam


Me too - I don't go there very often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He had another 1 1/2 hours later- after 1/2 hour of fighting it. Finally got him to sleep by taking him onto my bed and falling asleep myself for 10 minutes. Then off He went too.


He really needed it, I imagine the heat makes them cranky, it sure can make me cranky, especially if there's high humidity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think He is just at a in between stage when he is wanting to do things that He can't yet do. And doesn't understand why when He points in a direction with 3 things I don't know which one He is pointing at or what he wants me to! He needs to talk :sm02:
> He did also sleep badly- for some funny reason many of us didn't :sm02: Doesn't class as a really warm night because the change started to take effect round 5am so dropped the temperatures to a level that sounds pretty good. But most of the night was stinking hot.


Lol! He's going to be a bit more stubborn the E I think. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it would be just common sense that you would check the bus before leaving. --- sam


I remember way back when I was riding a school bus that the driver would go through the bus checking to see if the kids had left anything behind. I guess they don't do that now or they would't miss kids.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> You can add me to the list too. Thanks


I haven't seen you on here for a while. How are you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd like to know that too as I would have no clue. I think we should all make sure at least 2 people from here have your e-mail address and then contact could be maintained.


Yes, I have emails for several and phone numbers for quite a few also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had extensive black outs yesterday evening- the heat was so high that something in a lot of the transformers melted. It's had to be ready to deal with the extremes that haven't reached before! We were fine.
> Good that you were OK and able to help out your neighbour and family. Would have been terrible otherwise.
> 
> And talking to David many roads round Cairns are cut by rising creeks- he still has use of a car so had planned to do some driving outside Cairns this weekend but won't be able to. But this is seen as so normal up there that the only news about Cairns on the TV tonight was about the crocodile found in one of the creeks (which would have been flooded) near a residential area.


Crazy!! Both the transformers and the rising creeks with a crocodile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good idea - if Julie is willing to take this on? Has anyone ever counted how many of us there are?


A lot? LOL!! Wouldn't be a bad idea to take a head count though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At 10.30 only just feeling that the house is cooling down after yesterday. A few nice days and then a few more warm ones with one up around 38 (100) doesn't nearly as bad as it would have 2 weeks ago!


Lol, I don't imagine it does, goodness, hopefully it won't get that hot again anytime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I believe you can have locked groups on Facebook- which would actually gives us more protection than now as anyone can read this. But people are more likely to try to find a way into a well known group like Facebook than a much more obscure Knitting Paradise I would imagine.
> 
> So as you get up and get ready for the day I will head off to bed as it is almost Saturday here (like 5 minutes away).


At least with a locked page you have to have permission to join, so it would stop those influences that we don't want, from getting in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


No objection from here. 
YUM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats were the poor lady who lives not far from me is , Not sure anyone will remember me saying that the lady who sometimes walked home with me from knittting who used to give me heart failure when we crossed the roads as she didnt stop or look and I had to pull her back a few times out of the way of cars , told her she should take care or she would get knocked over , well that is exactly what happened in December , she is lucky to be alive , black and blue all over and leg broken in 3 different places as well as her hip , she has gone from the hospital to a rehab centre , The PT was going to check out the house this week to see what she needs for help in the house when she does go home , she will also get home help and nurse visits when she does finally get home


Oh no!! Goodness, she really got hurt, I hope she won't have to many lasting issues from this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That certainly complicates things. At least, they have evidence that her body is absorbing it, so that's very good news.


Yes, Marla said today that it's less than 1% but Dr. said if she started right away she'd be okay. I told her that Tami said to get out her cast iron, she laughed but said yes, she really needs to.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My son answered one of those calls here & they wanted into the computer, he played along & after a while they asked what was n the screen. He said " you are crooks & to F*** right off. We haven't had a call from them since.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been getting a number recently from obviously Indian people (you learn pretty quickly their voice inflections when speaking English), claiming that Microsoft and my computer have some or other problem- I don't listen long enough to follow their logic, I just say ' I don't believe you' and hang up!
> I think they just go from number to number rather than from any particular source.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I wasn't that smart????????


RookieRetiree said:


> Did you have a pillow to cling to your rib cage? Rest up and let yourself be pampered.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't seen you on here for a while. How are you?


Doing good. Surviving the cold and snow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son answered one of those calls here & they wanted into the computer, he played along & after a while they asked what was n the screen. He said " you are crooks & to F*** right off. We haven't had a call from them since.


I got one the other day, it was a pre recorded message telling me my internet would be switched off it I didn't adhere to instructions to press 1 2 etc.
I said F... off and hung up. :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was asked to make a hat for a lady to give her DH for his birthday. Asked for Ohio State colors, how ever I want to do it, just a plain old stocking hat. So tomorrow I go yarn shopping.


Tami,
I made a 1898 hat, reversible in OS colors. I'll ll see if I can find the photos. I picked up one side of the brim and knit the top, fastening off. Then picked up the other side using the second color and knit the top. Fastened off and pushed one inside the other.

Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tami,
> I made a 1898 hat, reversible in OS colors. I'll ll see if I can find the photos. I picked up one side of the brim and knit the top, fastening off. Then picked up the other side using the second color and knit the top. Fastened off and pushed one inside the other.
> 
> Kathy


Very nice hat. I haven't tried that pattern yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son answered one of those calls here & they wanted into the computer, he played along & after a while they asked what was n the screen. He said " you are crooks & to F*** right off. We haven't had a call from them since.


Good one, Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

3 one inch incisions & a slightly bigger hole in my belly button, nothing like the open surgery, thank goodness


thewren said:


> excellent news - how big of a scar. are you still in the hospital? --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, yes, up and around last night already, had those left on just after surgery & then while I was in bed last night


thewren said:


> have you been out of bed yet? those are pumping so you don't get any blood clots in your legs. ---sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice. I made one of those for my DS, thinking it would be good under a hard hat but he thought it was ugly????


kehinkle said:


> Tami,
> I made a 1898 hat, reversible in OS colors. I'll ll see if I can find the photos. I picked up one side of the brim and knit the top, fastening off. Then picked up the other side using the second color and knit the top. Fastened off and pushed one inside the other.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness we have another way of at least making contact. :sm11:
> 
> KiwiFrau.... I have sent you a friend request on FB.


Thank you, I've been home all of 10 mins and just accepted your invite. ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I think this shows where the list Julie is trying to do could be good if any of us willing to do so send her our email addresses so that they can be included in the list she is working on (if she hasn't finished it as I never did get round to saying she could add me to the list. Naughty me- well slack me). Only if want to on the understanding that it will go to everyone else who has agreed to it but won't be posted publicly. Of course we can agree to our name and avatar details being given and no email address- it is up to each of us how much we want to provide to other members.


I'll be sure to send her mine. ????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I think you need to call on your family and church to help. Sometimes when we are 'copers' people assume that you can do it all on your own as you always have. Time to let them know that it's your turn to need help. I do hope they come through for you. {{{hugs}}}


I agree 100% after all its only a few weeks away and you need to be relaxed Pearlgirls.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I'd like to know that too as I would have no clue. I think we should all make sure at least 2 people from here have your e-mail address and then contact could be maintained.


????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


Yea from Gwen, just in case KP goes down again. I was totally panicked when I couldn't get on, lol!
???? ????????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tami,
> I made a 1898 hat, reversible in OS colors. I'll ll see if I can find the photos. I picked up one side of the brim and knit the top, fastening off. Then picked up the other side using the second color and knit the top. Fastened off and pushed one inside the other.
> 
> Kathy


What beautiful knitting, Kathy.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You have connected with Gwen on fb if you look at who else is friends with Gwen you will find some of us


OK thanks, I'll look later 1st I'm trying to catchup here, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I will friend you so that if this ever happens again, we can stay in touch. Same to you Gwen.


Woohoo! ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Why not? I didn't know that.


I believe it will break the glass, plus it would scratch the glass as well, therefore rendering the stovetop useless.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Tami,
> I made a 1898 hat, reversible in OS colors. I'll ll see if I can find the photos. I picked up one side of the brim and knit the top, fastening off. Then picked up the other side using the second color and knit the top. Fastened off and pushed one inside the other.
> 
> Kathy


Very nice. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooops!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I love the 1898 hat why didn't I think of this twice as warm and lovely.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Jacklou said:


> You can add me to the list too. Thanks


You can add me also. I imagine I need to send you my information, so when I have a minute, I'll PM it.

Thanks a lot for doing this, Julie; I suspect it will end up being quite a task. I have often thought about making a list of screen names and given names, but this is more extensive than that.

The trouble with a locked Facebook page is that someone--probably several someones--has to serve as gatekeeper, okaying those who request to be included (or not), which could become onerous. I wouldn't want to be in the position of deciding yea or nay...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but the way facebook was hacked is a locked page really safe? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> At least with a locked page you have to have permission to join, so it would stop those influences that we don't want, from getting in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what i had except for the belly button. I wonder what is behind the belly button. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> 3 one inch incisions & a slightly bigger hole in my belly button, nothing like the open surgery, thank goodness


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but the way facebook was hacked is a locked page really safe? --- sam


Bronwen and I have had ours for several years, Sam, never had any problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the positive comments on the sock; did cast on it's mate last night and so far seem to be moving along a little quicker but then again could just be I'm feeling more confident.
> 
> Bonnie hope you continue to heal quickly and are home now.
> 
> ...


Happy to try it- more privacy could be good. Though will it be as easy to get around? I find Facebook clumsy trying to follow things. I'm sure I get to see everything that is posted by people I am connected to. And I don't want to have a second place to read! It would need to be here or there.
Is it necessary to change? KP will likely keep going though it might not.
I wonder the same thing about Ravelry (and boy will I miss many points there but not friendships like here), and for that matter Facebook might disappear as well.

So what have I said here? I think overall I'm less in favour for now than in favour of Facebook. 
It helps to write as I think!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie you are in my prayers. Hugs.

Tami great pic thank you for sharing. Retreat Ce terrace is in Joshua Tree


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are to leave April 18th. Hopefully I can organize some medical insurance then all will be well


Not quite 3 months away.
I shouldn't have problems remembering that- it is the day after I go to Cairns. Hopefully you can organise something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it was The Last Hours. This is the sequel.


I have read that one- once I saw it I remembered it. But I have forgotten what the sequel was called!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! 29 pages since I last looked and KP was still down...guess I have some reading to catch up. I spent yesterday evening knitting--working on a new doily/coffee cloth/tablecloth (not sure what size it's going to end up).
> 
> I also got word yesterday that my dear Aunt has passed away. She was two months shy of being 95 years old and is my daddy's oldest sister (she more or less raised him after their mother died--he was just 4--and so she was always sort of like a grandma to me though she is aunt by blood). Monday will be the funeral, but she will always be with me in my heart.


Sorry for you and all your family. Are you going to the funeral?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The little boy was in the seat 2 seats behind bus driver asleep(Cameras caught this). What I remember of school bus trips as a chaperone over the years, he would have been visible from standing. What I understand from people who drive bus, at the end of every run the driver is supposed to walk to the back and check the entire bus for everything left behind. If she had done that the little tyke would not have been left or missed school or missed lunch and snacks and awoke scared and crying. The bus driver was fired on the spot.


Sleeping on the seat so close hard to see how could miss even if not checking the bus. But if meant to look for any thing left behind would have to look on the floor so no way should she ever have missed a boy wherever he might have been.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very wise. Talking of viruses brought to mind that I received a phone call at 6.15 a.m. today. It was a recording saying that my credit card had been hacked. I've received it before but when the phone rings at that time of the morning, it can give a person a fright. My bank has posted a notice saying that they do not call people about their accounts and to hang up.


Whereas our banks do call sometimes if there are suspicious transactions. But it wouldn't be a recorded message. Just asking have you made a transaction in such and such a place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs aunt passed away yesterday. She was around 90 but has been in a nursing home for several years & hasn't known anyone for years so this is a blessing. They are going to cremate her & have the funeral when the weather is better.
> 
> We got home about 1:30, bouncing over that crappy highway didn't do me much good but I'm so much better than when I went there I will not complain????


Does sound like it is the best for everyone.
Glad you are feeling so much better already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The minister's Wife came over and said she wanted to help. I guess none of her ideas worked, so she called/contacted my kids and they are putting me under pressure, to do it myself. I just found out I shouldn't be alone for 1 week, nor drive for 2 and have a driver ready to drive me to hospital or Drs in emergency. I guess they all (one son) feels under pressure as he knows he is on opposite sides of the country with his own life to live. Two siblings are nearish but not able to/ or in situations where they could help. I asked DIL ,she was non committal, so can't count on her. I called Dr office today to find out what my limitations would be, I was told that is usually talked about after surgery before the send me home (no prep ahead of time.) Case Manager is supposed to call me to help set things up, now that I asked. Waiting for the call. . .probably next week as it is already Friday afternoon.
> 
> My DH's aide will be there 5 hours a day also, 5 days a week. She can do meal Preps etc. She is a better blessing than before as she has own car and family and loves organizing. She helped rearrange the L.R. today it looks more suitable for convenience. I've recycled at least a foot high of magazines and catalogs. I also stopped subscribing as I can't read them fast enough and would prefer a novel on my Kindle. I love historical fiction, to read and get out to meetings socially with or W/O DH. :sm02:


Hopefully something will come of these for you. I'm surprised you can drive as quickly 2 weeks so that is certainly good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see it is already set up - good. --- sam
> 
> i was thinking if i could have everyone's name, avatar name and email address i could keep the list and if something did happen i could build a new website and let everyone know. rightfully so - it doesn't need to be me - if someone wants to volunteer that is fine. or several of us could have lists. would probably be better if several of us had lists. just a thought. --- sam


Would our own website be better than Facebook? But is it hard to do and are there costs involved?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> but the way facebook was hacked is a locked page really safe? --- sam


But then here isn't safe either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had extensive black outs yesterday evening- the heat was so high that something in a lot of the transformers melted. It's had to be ready to deal with the extremes that haven't reached before! We were fine.
> Good that you were OK and able to help out your neighbour and family. Would have been terrible otherwise.
> 
> And talking to David many roads round Cairns are cut by rising creeks- he still has use of a car so had planned to do some driving outside Cairns this weekend but won't be able to. But this is seen as so normal up there that the only news about Cairns on the TV tonight was about the crocodile found in one of the creeks (which would have been flooded) near a residential area.


Apparently the blackouts here were rollovers of blackouts by the power company....but without anyone knowing which areas were going to be without.. I understand that they may need to reduce power usage by doing this but surely some type of warning to the affected areas could be given in advance so people can make arrangements.... the poor elderly etc.

Oh I didnt see the news about the crocodile...

:sm06: I wish they could share some of their extreme rains down our way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At 10.30 only just feeling that the house is cooling down after yesterday. A few nice days and then a few more warm ones with one up around 38 (100) doesn't nearly as bad as it would have 2 weeks ago!


Please keep the 38c over your way... we are forecast nothing over 32c for the next week and I hope they right. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would our own website be better than Facebook? But is it hard to do and are there costs involved?


I am fairly sure there are substantial costs in having your own website.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember making a Vogue design for my Mother- from Viyella - lined and inter-lined- if I say so myself it was a real work of art. When I was home a few months later I discovered it almost ruined- it had been worn while she was out chasing the cattle.


 :sm06: :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then here isn't safe either.


Knitting Paradise is open to anyone who chooses to look- subscribed or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Apparently the blackouts here were rollovers of blackouts by the power company....but without anyone knowing which areas were going to be without.. I understand that they may need to reduce power usage by doing this but surely some type of warning to the affected areas could be given in advance so people can make arrangements.... the poor elderly etc.
> 
> Oh I didnt see the news about the crocodile...
> 
> :sm06: I wish they could share some of their extreme rains down our way.


Certainly warning the elderly and medically dependent on power would seem wise, and considerate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now started a separate list to keep track of those that want it!!!!!


Count me in... also I see now we have a fb back up plan also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Count me in... also I see now we have a fb back up plan also.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have read that one- once I saw it I remembered it. But I have forgotten what the sequel was called!


It's called The Turn of Midnight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Apparently the blackouts here were rollovers of blackouts by the power company....but without anyone knowing which areas were going to be without.. I understand that they may need to reduce power usage by doing this but surely some type of warning to the affected areas could be given in advance so people can make arrangements.... the poor elderly etc.
> 
> Oh I didnt see the news about the crocodile...
> 
> :sm06: I wish they could share some of their extreme rains down our way.


I heard which areas would lose power first if it was needed. But we had enough power, just problems with the infrastructure- and it is hard to have equipment to deal with the hottest temperature ever here- and not just for a while but it was extremely high for hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It's called The Turn of Midnight.


Thanks- I know have it on hold at the library.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry for your loss sorlenna - will you be able to go to the funeral? --- sam


Yes, I am now close enough (about 75 miles) to be there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, my condolences on the death of your aunt. Hugs. You are dealing with a lot right now. Know we are all here for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, my condolences on the death of your aunt. Hugs. You are dealing with a lot right now. Know we are all here for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I know, I am very impish. I am at a silent retreat and should not be on cell to check fb or KTP. But hey, I'm from NY, we don't do silent! Really wanted to check on Bonnie and dear Cashmeregma.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I believe it will break the glass, plus it would scratch the glass as well, therefore rendering the stovetop useless.


I wasn't aware of that and I have used it on my glass top. I won't press my luck and use it that way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what i had except for the belly button. I wonder what is behind the belly button. --- sam


My DH didn't have one in his belly button either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas our banks do call sometimes if there are suspicious transactions. But it wouldn't be a recorded message. Just asking have you made a transaction in such and such a place.


Yes, I have had a live person call too - never a recording, and I have just received the same call again. I have just ignored it.


----------

